# SBC/GW's Journal- Spring shows DONE! & Update



## Southern by choice

Goat Whisperer and I (Southern by choice) decided we would like to do a journal together. We both own our own herds but we also co-own many goats together.

We have both worked very hard and tried to be very selective in all we do. We are very blessed and are proud of what we have accomplished.

We discuss everything concerning breeding, planning, milking, management, and direction of our herds. There have been times of disappointment, discouragement, excitement, hope, stress, joy, and amazement. 

Goat Whisperer tends to focus on certain areas, I focus on others. I think we have a really great balance. We wanted  to start this journal and share some of what we do, the whys, the hows, and other things we have learned along the way.

My (SBC) focus are Lamanchas and Miniatures Lamanchas.
Goat Whisperers is primarily Nigerian Dwarfs. Although she pays alot of attention and co-owns some Lamanchas. The mini's are not far behind. 
She can tell you about that.  We also do some Miniature Nubians.

Today we took some pics of some animals we may be listing for sale... however we are wishy washy on a few. 

I'll start with my 2 Mini- Lamancha boys. In hopes that it encourages others I have included some how's and why's. 

I think GW will be posting about one of her bucks.

So these two boys are from Star's triplets last year (2015). We sold the doeling - which we really regretted but there is a long story behind that. We may be able to buy the doe back but now that she has freshened and is producing so well for a FF that may not happen. We did list the  boys but I took them down as I was not comfortable with them just going anywhere.

We worked so hard at lining up the matings- we didn't just throw a standard and a dwarf together. That is a big thing... SELECT for strengths and what you want to bring out. We NEVER breed for EARS. Nor eyes.

Originally I liked the Chamois and contemplated wethering the black buckling. I ended up waiting... and GLAD I did. The black one doesn't photograph well but he ended up really coming around. We kept both. With the tragic loss (accident) of their dam and their sister sold, this was a blessing that we kept them. We will keep one but sell the other. Their dam was a slow grower and they have followed. The black one was a little wild getting pics because he kept running to the trees but you can still see the following.

Topline! Beautiful topline! RUMP! Rear width leg placement, strength of shoulder, length! These boys are gorgeous. This was a great line up! Star is gone but I do have her half sister. I may put the buck over her and hopefully get some does.   Very proud of what they produced. 

We have used the buck that sired these boys and have been very happy. That is a big thing! KEEP offspring around so you know what your buck is doing. Use that buck on several does with different udders etc... this will tell you what your bucks does.

There is no setting up, no pinching, no leg placement being done.
Look at that topline and rump. 



 

You can see the "Dalton's Way" in this buck!


 

I was trying to get his front width and rear width in this pic


 




 



 



 



 

First generation Mini's need to be SPECTACULAR!  Never breed a mediocre doe with a mediocre buck for first generation mini's. Look at strength and weekness and select carefully. Your f-1 can be a great foundation. 

I see many f-3 and f-4's that ended up with horrific udders because of breeding for a "name", "ears" or "noses". Be smart. It takes time and work to get great mini's. We will keep working at it and maybe one day we will have American or PB Miniatures!


----------



## TAH

Well said southern. I am hoping to learn a lot from you to. Love how that buck stands . Now my question is how do you get them to stand like that?


----------



## luvmypets

I absolutely love all your goats!


----------



## Southern by choice

TAH said:


> Well said southern. I am hoping to learn a lot from you to. Love how that buck stands . Now my question is how do you get them to stand like that?



Well, we do have grain ... because if not they run straight for the woods. LOL Some just stand there nicely. I cannot "set" up a goat to save my life.  
I like to see how a goat just "stands". 



luvmypets said:


> I absolutely love all your goats!


Thanks. They sure are big babies!


----------



## TAH

Southern by choice said:


> Well, we do have grain ... because if not they run straight for the woods. LOL Some just stand there nicely. I cannot "set" up a goat to save my life.
> I like to see how a goat just "stands".


I will have to try using grain. Thank you.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

WARNING: Pic heavy! 

This is my lil' man Flint. He is out of my ND Leah & Will (Southerns)
For those that remember the little quad "Bunny" out of the 2015 kids, this is her brother! He is a handsome boy, in my eyes anyway  I liked him from day 1. I said that I loved his feet and legs and it still holds true! Flint has great width between his rear legs, along with a nice topline & rump. This is his natural stance, his back was not "pinched" to make him stand this way. He is turning into quite the little man  I have been back and forth about selling this buck. I don't really _need_ him as we have many polled goats and he is polled too, but I really like this buck! He has his sires gentle temperament and is the most laid back buck. He also has the same manners his sire has, and that is another thing I just love about this boy! 


 


 


 




Chilling with southerns DD.


----------



## TAH

He is good lookin fella.


----------



## Southern by choice

I really like this boy and am contemplating using him (if GW is ok with it)  over one of my Lamanchas this year - for mini manchas.

I really DO NOT need anymore polled anything but I would like to see what he can do. 

The hardest part is that I have to retain all the does he produces til they kid ... so I know what he can do. 

It would be nice to put him over my one nigie and one of my LM's. Maybe Katie too ( unregistered Nigie)... 3 different goats with 3 different udders... this will tell me a few things of what he can do.

I really like his rear width, his topline and rump. 

I love his temperament above everything else.


----------



## TAH

Why can't you sell his young and keep in touch with the people that get his young  and see what he does when they kid?


----------



## Southern by choice

I could... but I only do that with people I know very well.
Too many don't milk like they should and don't develop udders well.


----------



## TAH

Southern by choice said:


> I could... but I only do that with people I know very well.
> Too many don't milk like they should and don't develop udders well.


Oh

I am hoping to learn lot from you two for next year's breeding and kidding. Since we are going to be the only ones up in Ak with kikos what kind of buck should we look for? I was thinking one that has offspring that have been bred and see what they look like or see what his dam and sire do.


----------



## Southern by choice

Since I know where you are getting them from it sounds like they do a lot of the eliminating for you!

A Kiko should have a very good udder. Seeing how they were derived from the top dairy goats and the feral goats you should never get a doe with a bad udder. The bucks- look at the dam's udder but look at the wean weights and daily gains. You want your buck from a doe that has twins/or trips. Bigger IS NOT better. 

Remember, each management style as well as breeding program will be different.

Goat Whisperer and I do many things similar but there are some things I focus on and some things she does. We also have different breeds. Nigies and Lamanchas are very different in so many ways.
I think that is why breeding good minis can be a challenge. 

You can take great genetics of both breeds put them together and they may not mesh... why?... no idea.   I'd love to say something smart and wise but truth is sometimes you can put two great animals together and get nothin'.


----------



## Southern by choice

Was trying to do bucks first but we clipped Jane down today so we thought we'd try to get pics. That was hysterical! (PICS)
She was awesome for the clipping. AWESOME!  
She is from this years crop of kids and a bottle baby. She follows us everywhere but still* hates the lead*. She gets nervous with the lead on and will hunch down... so she ends up swaying in the middle of her back... not good.   We will have to work with her. 
Jane is 5 months and 70 lbs. She has been cycling too. She has a precocious udder which we won't milk but GW has squirted milk out and says her orifices are dreamy! Love her teats too!
We are hoping to breed her at the end of the year if she is big enough.

I own her dam and Goat Whisperer owns her sire. LOL When it came to getting the buck I told GW she needed to buy him as she owns a lot of does and I own alot of bucks... Whoever owns the doe owns the kids... see where I was going with that?

Jane Eyre-
Oh and yes she has scurs- we did the eugenol oil - didn't work well. 

GW wants Jane to be her showmanship doe. My DD wants her to be hers. I think I will give Jane to GW and Charlotte or Raina to DD.

She HATES the LEAD




Notice - no lead   I don't like the dark spot on the rump because it makes the rump get steep... because the spot blends with the background








Isn't that lil udder adorable!  Can't wait to see what her FF udder looks like!



Hates the lead and wants us all to know 



Lead lowered and she cooperates! 



Being a good girl!


----------



## TAH

She is beautiful. She sounds just like our lamancha mix. Hates the lead.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

She doesn't like THIS lead. Other leads she behaves herself


----------



## Southern by choice

I planned on breeding most of our Lamanchas for Lamanchas this year.
So what do I get? Reserves for mini-manchas. 
The one doe I planned on mini's from is the dam of the buck one lady owns and she needs more does. Then I have the flipside... The one buck I considered using on possibly another doe is the brother of another ladies doe.

If any of you remember I sold a doe(mini) last year out of Star, Star died of an accident in Nov. We sold our only doe from her.... anyway we have been trying to buy back the doe but the doe has turned out to be an exceptional milker ( we weren't surprised but I think the new owner was) they don't want to sell her back which I understand. They love her and she is their MILKER. Anyway she said we could breed whatever we want to the doe and take and keep the kids. She will deliver on our farm so we can pull the kids, milk her for a week or so and then return her!

I love our clients! They are awesome! 
I have already decided I will compensate her. I am just so excited! WE will keep all does out of her. 

The rest of our breeding line up is all in the air.
UGH!
So many goats.
So many breeds.
What to do... What we will probably do is make a plan 1, then @Goat Whisperer will offer suggestions and we will have plan 2... then breeding time will come and we will change everything and NOT follow plan 1 or 2!


----------



## babsbag

I am not even thinking of breeding until Oct. and then the deed will be Nov. or later. No early babies this year and that is fine by me. I just wish the bucks wouldn't think about it until then either, would make it so much easier on me.


----------



## Southern by choice

Update on the 2016 kids- 

@OneFineAcre  - Bad photo but this is the doe I was telling you about.
Lucy-


 

Ruth Kid-


 

Foxy and Belle (Belle is only 4 months)


 

Ruth kid and 2 of Leah's kids ( Foxy and Boots) 


 

Boots and Ruth Kid again


 

Ruth kids and Lucy kid


 

Foxy and Boots again I LOVE Foxy!


 

And to give you all a laugh- Leah! She is soooooooooo fat!


 

Part two coming up...


----------



## OneFineAcre

I really like Ruth's kid
I really like Ruth so that's probably why
Lucy is nice too


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> I really like Ruth's kid
> I really like Ruth so that's probably why
> Lucy is nice too


GW said  (I think this is what she said) Lucy and your Ginger are related. I can't keep it straight.... youth, they have great memory.

Distant relation to Zamia and Rosmarius I think??? 
Anyway I think it could produce some really nice offspring... but you know how it goes... sometimes you think it will be great but doesn't always turn out that way. LOL


----------



## Southern by choice

Second round of our silly girls-
Top of ramp-Bingo (Mini Mancha)
Middle-Foxy (Nigerian)
Front Left- Emmy (mini nubian) 
Front Right- Saffy (mini nubian)



 

Emmy


 

Left to Right-
Emmy (my fav), Ruthie Kid, Saffy


 

Silly goats- Boots Bottom right- I LOVE her!


 

Charlotte! Charlotte is always hugging so impossible to get a picture. She is gorgeous.... 80+ lbs now. just shy of 7 months


 

Mommy Ruby playing with Emmy! They were pulled and bottle raised so they don't know it is their mom... But goats of the same kind do tend to draw together. 


 

Tiffany! Millies kid. 4 months old. I think she is over 60 lbs now. I swear she gains so fast. Need to weigh her. 


 

Tiff, Bingo, Belle, Emmy- you know- one can't be having fun all by themselves


 

Charlotte


----------



## TAH

They are so cute 
Do you pull the kids at birth?


----------



## Southern by choice

Yes. Most of them.
 Millie is dam raising Tiffany. Katie was dam raising two of her quads. The quads are all weaned and 2 gone.  1 more leaves soon and one is a wether... he will probably stay. He is the buck from @OneFineAcre  - OFA's buck is spoiled... he has his own place and his own buddy.  He is never out of GW's sight ( or mine) LOL

It was late in the year and April... we were tired of all the bottle feeding. and didn't want to have to keep doing it til August!
They were the last two to kid.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> GW said  (I think this is what she said) Lucy and your Ginger are related. I can't keep it straight.... youth, they have great memory.
> 
> Distant relation to Zamia and Rosmarius I think???
> Anyway I think it could produce some really nice offspring... but you know how it goes... sometimes you think it will be great but doesn't always turn out that way. LOL


I know that Lucy is related to Zamia and Rosemary.

Little Tots Estate Tsuga is Rosmary's sire, Zamia's grand sire, and Lucy's great grand sire.


----------



## Southern by choice

We are working on our breeding line up.
Prepping everyone.

Went out and really took a good look at all the does to evaluate.
Many won't be able to be bred til December because they are just too young but some next month. 

That is when I realized_ "Houston- we have a problem"_....
We have a LOT of FAT goats. I mean really fat borderline obese. Not sure why. 

*Mature does- they are all currently being milked 1x day.
Millie* (LM) - great condition no issues 
*Mariah* (LM)- needs to gain 10 lbs (had a bacterial infection and is                   recuperating)
*Zephyr* (LM) Excellent condition
*Ruby* (Nub) Great condition- want 5 more lbs on her before breeding
*Trouble* (Mini Mancha) - FAT/Obese by fat I mean she looks like she could kid with triplets tomorrow fat!    have no idea why she is only getting a small amount of feed on the stand when milked. HAVE to get weight off her.
*Ruthie*-(ND) OBESE
*Leah* - (ND)OBESE
*Lucy* (ND) excellent
*Katie* ND) for once Katie is NOT obese. Great


*Young Does-*
*Jane* (LM)- excellent
*Charlotte* (LM) -excellent but borderline toward heavy
*Raina* (LM)- Great right where she should be but young still
*Tiffany*-(LM) Great but only 4 months so she can be chunky
*Disbud*-(ND) FAT
*Clover*-(ND) FAT
*Boots*-(ND) great
*Foxy*-(ND) FAT
*Belle*-(ND) Great
*Emmy*-(Mini Nub) Borderline heavy but only 5 months
*Saffy*- (Mini Nub)Great 
*Bingo*-(Mini Mancha) FAT

The kiko does are in fantastic condition! Love those goats! 

Goats-  always something!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

It's 'cuz I keep em with plenty of padding 

Lucy and Katie could gain a few pounds. 

Clover looks great.


----------



## TAH

I never knew how much I would miss having goats, the milking, stubborness, training, and most of all kidding and kisses from the boys . I will just have to enjoy all your kiddings.


----------



## Southern by choice

Goat Whisperer said:


> It's 'cuz I keep em with plenty of padding
> 
> Lucy and Katie could gain a few pounds.
> 
> Clover looks great.


Lucy and Katie are not FAT. They are just right.

Seriously GW, you can do what you want with your girls but don't say I didn't warn  you. Fat goats and pregnancy  are problematic and kidding is dangerous. Think of the people we know that every year kidding issues due to obesity. 

Trouble is mine. She will NOT be bred til she loses weight. Bingo is young so we will see.


----------



## babsbag

Let me see...2 years ago on my first trip to NC I told you that your goats were NOT skinny. You didn't believe me ???


----------



## Southern by choice

babsbag said:


> Let me see...2 years ago on my first trip to NC I told you that your goats were NOT skinny. You didn't believe me ???



Those goats WERE skinny!


----------



## babsbag

Those goat were perfect.  I think maybe one LM was borderline thin the rest looked great headed into winter. JMHO


----------



## Latestarter

I do believe that maybe @Southern by choice  has a jaundiced eye being as she only weighs 23 pounds herself...


----------



## babsbag




----------



## OneFineAcre

Latestarter said:


> I do believe that maybe @Southern by choice  has a jaundiced eye being as she only weighs 23 pounds herself...


----------



## Southern by choice

Ok Pick on the skinny chick. 

I wasn't always this thin. Adrenal Failure kinda sucks it out of ya! 
But how many can say they still wear a size 2? 

Actually this is kinda funny. My sister had developed a weight problem from health issues. She struggled for years. Very overweight, which does not run in our family.
One day a young lady she taught many years before saw her and commented on how much weight she'd lost etc.

My sister who was amazing and had the greatest sense of humor said- Yeah I got cancer 2 years ago and lost it all. 
 The poor dear girl was mortified. My sis comforted her and told her it was ok. 

LOVED how she could take anything and turn it into humor.
Miss her so much.


----------



## Latestarter




----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## Southern by choice

Had some return clients come by today. They have bought birds from us but it has been several years. They have seen my kids (human) grow up, goat herd grow and increase...  well... they were looking at all the baby goats and a few big ones that weren't under the fan in the barn. 

The lady says, "oh that little gold one is she going to have babies?"


I truly just started laughing. 
Yelled over to @Goat Whisperer  and said, "she wants to know if the little gold one is having babies?"

GW got all embarrassed. It was Clover. The FAT baby goat! 
We went into the field and then she saw Ruthie.... I am sure you can guess....

I explained that some of our goats are "fleshy". No none are bred yet.

The baby lamanchas all came up and started giving kisses, the the minis, then the mini nubs.... it was so sweet.

Lady's husband has a good eye. They don't own goats but he was able to pick out each of the "best" does. Really cool!


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## TAH




----------



## Southern by choice

One of our Lamanchas "Raina" is a spoiled DIVA!

She is suppose to go the the NC State fair... yeah... _suppose to be._..

This was last week...  

 In her field she walks beautifully. Out of her field she is making it clear "I don't want to be a show goat". Such a drama queen! Notice she is eating the whole time while throwing herself down and having a tantrum. LOL Well we have others we will be taking - that's a good thing! 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1418925234789277
			




Updates below....


----------



## Latestarter

Silly goat...


----------



## Hens and Roos

Showed my DD that they aren't the only one with difficult goats!   She says weighing them down in front makes them fall over!


----------



## samssimonsays

I am absolutely rolling after reading through this whole post!


----------



## luvmypets

Oh my goodness, and I thought my ewes were bad


----------



## Southern by choice

So we are making some progress...

Here is Miss (DIVA) Raina- The goat has a mouth full of cud too. I swear she lives for eating. Except for grain, bett pulp or hay... just forage. 



 

This is Charlotte! My love. She wants to come give me a kiss. So sweet. 


 

DD working with "Boots" Nigerian


 

Boots giving the crazy eye! 


 

Jane- Jane wasn't setting up because she wanted to come give lovin'. She was doing great til I came out and sat down. 


 

My favorite pic!  is what she thinks about it all! 


 

Charlotte! 


 

Phone ran out of charge so I couldn't get all the goats... maybe more today.

Boots looks like she is all well behaved.. NO WAY! She is baaaaaaaaaaaaad. I pu a video up in the LGD section showing her acting a fool and my GSD getting concerned.
The dogs do not tolerate any goat giving us a hard time.

Oh yeah.. in case you missed it... I  Charlotte!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Nice.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Lookin' good!


----------



## Ferguson K

I just love your goats!


----------



## Southern by choice

Awww, thanks K.


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## TAH

Lookin good sbc!


----------



## Southern by choice

Got Jane done yesterday. 

She was so good standing for so long... so she was tired of having to be still for pics. Kind of like a bloopers reel. LOL




 



 

The dark spot on her rump is hard to see in the pic so the white shows more and makes her rump look steep. Yet this is my favorite side because of her spots.


----------



## samssimonsays

Love them! They look like they are making loads of progress too! Great work! I Jane


----------



## Ferguson K

Love them tons!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Very pretty


----------



## Green Acres Farm

They are beautiful!!!

Does/did Jane have a precocious udder or is it that big already?!


----------



## Southern by choice

Green Acres Farm said:


> They are beautiful!!!
> 
> Does/did Jane have a precocious udder or is it that big already?!



She did have a precocious udder, it has gone down a great deal. Almost all gone now.  
But if you touch her udder she stands there as if she wants to be milked.  Silly girl.


----------



## TAH

She is a beauty!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I think your goats will do well at the state fair.


----------



## Southern by choice

Thanks @OneFineAcre 

We were talking about the Fair yesterday. 
Reminded my little guys that they need to keep in mind... have fun, do your best in handling your goat, get the experience. DO NOT worry if you are the last in the line.   Try not to get kicked out of the ring though. 


I'm sure everyone has already seen 2 does were bred today! AND SO IT BEGINS!


----------



## Southern by choice

Nothing to do with the farm but I am so happy! Everyone knows about my ancient old gold kitchenn floor that is absolutely hideous... I remember moving in and saying that floor would be the first thing we do ... never happened! 

But yesterday and today ... IT HAPPENED! 

My Dh and son are awesome! 

Downside- the cabinets were also ugly but the ugly balanced each other out... now the cabinets are a million times uglier. 

Because we are not long for here we are not putting money into cabinets. I will either strip them and stain them or paint them. 

Anyway I have a new floor! 

Not everything is put back and hooked up so Chinese food tonight! 

House is a wreck because we just brought in a moving truck full of furniture from my sister. She is moving and isn't taking it all with her. It was a weekend trip... most is in the apartment but the rest is all over my house... like in every room! 

Very BLESSED!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yay for new floors!  I once painted my kitchen cabinets black - LOVED THEM!!  (then hurricane Ike came along and wiped the entire kitchen out so now I have new everything!!! Yay hurricane???


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## babsbag

@frustratedearthmother   That is the silver lining to the cloud. I have received a few new things due to tragedies but none as big as yours. 

Black cabinets sound interesting. What color was the counter top?

@Southern by choice  where are the pictures ?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Countertops were beige...kitchen was beige...floor was beige....    But, the black cabinets with some black accents were SHARP!   Wish I had pics. 

Quick search on Pinterest (not my kitchen) and this before and after gives you an idea of how much of a difference the black cabinets can make!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

AND - my kitchen is small - people told me they thought the black cabinets would make the kitchen look smaller - but nope.  The black cabinets tend to recede and actually make the kitchen look bigger.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I LOVE that @frustratedearthmother !!!!


----------



## babsbag

The black is a dramatic difference, I like it. Poor people, notice in the before picture where the dishwasher is...I would remodel for that reason alone.


----------



## Southern by choice

Yeah I am thinking black or dark espresso. 
My Dh is now going  oh no now she's going to want to do this and that and we are moving ohno
Of course he would never say this out loud but I know he is thinking it!


----------



## NH homesteader

Right. What a weird place for a dishwasher? 

Congrats on the new floor! My husband would be stressed out if he knew what was going through my head right now... What good ideas! 

I have a super ugly kitchen floor too. It's next on my big project list!


----------



## Southern by choice

LOL @babsbag Many years ago I had Dark Cherry (think almost red mahogany) Cabinets all black appliances and all my doors and trim inmy kitchen (it was a huge kitchen) were black. Walls were Laura Ashley Gold #6 I believe. People were at first shocked to see the black trim and doors. But would stand there and go this is beautiful!
And it was  Black is very useful IMO - you can do so much with it.
Then everyone got into the gold and reds so it was time to change... I had been doing gold and red since the late 90's... One of my fav colors was Botticelli Red! It was time to be done when that came in style...and I started with blues and greys... but haven't changed it in years because it wasn't priority.
Looking forward to when we move. 
I really like a reddish chestnut (but deep and dark) solid wood with white! Or walnut and white. 

I really want to make my own dining table... a rough cut walnut, natural cherry that can seat 20. I love simple straight lines. Nothing ornate  ... If I built my kitchen out the way I want it (not this house) it would be about $75,000-80,000.  But a girl can dream!
I really would love a Kosher kitchen! That is my dream!


----------



## Southern by choice

No farm stuff - just something that made my day!
There are moments in life where you just smile, take the keepsake you just found and put it in the mom's treasures bin... 

One of my son's moved out a year ago but we left his stuff in his room because we knew he would be back possibly for a small stay... which he did. His brother (my oldest son) also had to come home for a bit til he could go to settlement on his house... both boys are settled in their new house (younger brother lives with oldest brother that just bought his house).

Younger son said we could have the books he left here - that is code for_ "mom take care of all my stuff I left there"_ 

Well tonight DH grabbed one of the books... out fell a piece of paper.
On this paper were all these equations and notes all kinds of calculations... it was an actual piece of lined paper but being used as a book mark.
My Dh was trying to read the chicken scratch my son called writing... anyway on it were unbelievable equations... notes... stuff about where Mars was at the time, orbit stuff, distance and all the stuff that makes a person go    ...  Dh just looked at it, staring. He was calculating how long it would take to get to Mars from a given place or something like that ( WAY OVER MY HEAD)

All these equations were done by hand and it was remarkable.
We have always known our son was genius but it was a moment where you go... oh my gosh, the kids saw it and said he REALLY is a genius.  I am always telling all the other siblings they are just as smart as their brother but they always say Nice try mom but no one is as smart as he is. .... they are never jealous though.

I will keep that forever! It just touched my heart. He is a young man of few words. I think he finds most people boring. He spends his time making computer models of rocket engines and other models. He is a real jokester though... he knows how smart he is and truly he can tell you anything and you wouldn't know if he was pulling your leg or not ... he's been doing that since he was 4. 

I am amazed at how different all the kids are, all have different gifts, different abilities... I am so blessed.


----------



## babsbag

I have a genius brother...seriously. The joke with my sister and I is always that whenever we discuss any projects or ideas with my mom she always tells us that we should ask our brother as he is smart and he would have all the answers.   There is no animosity and we really do consider it to be funny and we seldom ask for his advice. He laughs about it too. 

At Christmas I was visiting my mom and sister in OR and my brother was visiting from NC. I was talking to my mom and her husband (they have been married about 3 year so he is not my stepdad...I'm too old  ) about my dairy. Keep in mind that my brother is not a rancher/farmer...city all the way. Some question came up about something that I don't even remember, but it was dairy related. My mom's husband, in all seriousness, tells me "you should ask John, he is really smart".  I had to smile. 

Being the sister of a genius is rough.  Your kids are lucky they are home schooled. Growing up in a small town was maddening in school. My brother is 7 years old than me and all the teachers remembered him. My chemistry teacher told the class "Barbara's brother taught me an easier way to do this "    I dropped chemistry at the semester's end. I had teachers say "oh, your John's sister?" and I would reply "No, he's my brother"...that would throw them for a moment. 

My brother scored a perfect SAT score. Disgusting.


----------



## NH homesteader

I think it's fantastic how much you appreciate all of your kids talents.  Too many parents want their kids to be one way and when they aren't,  they can't handle it.  Your kids are blessed too,  I would say! 

You homeschool? That's a lot of teaching! Lol


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Only in NC…





Low of 17 tonight and high of 71 on Sunday 

Of course Monday we have a chance of freezing rain


----------



## Baymule

What crazy weather! it's going to be 76* Saturday then dive to 30* that night, with lows in the 20"s for the next few days after that. (shrug) it is winter...I am just glad that we don't have to put up with much of it.


----------



## luvmypets

It was 29* today with 15mph wind so it felt like 9*. Thankfully we have a heater in the barn we can warm up the place for the animals.


----------



## TAH

Only if I had that kind of weather in AK during winter. Snowing, Cold, slippery, and 13 inches of snow on the way. 

I do get to go Ice skating on the 21.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Looks like you will have somewhat decent weather. We have a high of two tomorrow.


----------



## TAH

Snowed all night and is snowing right now, it has already snowed 5 inches


----------



## NH homesteader

Um it's above zero now.  Yes! - 23 wind chill.  Boo! 

Could you guys send that 70 degree weather up here for a few hours to thaw my frozen pipes? We'd all appreciate it


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Lol. I can send some two degree days to you if you'd like...


----------



## Southern by choice

It has been a long week or so. Some ways it flew by, as in I don't know where the time went. Yet, with the loss of Callie it has been long.
Illogical, yes, I know.

With all the emotional stress my resistance plummeted and I got sick. Then I got sicker. Yesterday I wasn't sure if I was having a mini stroke. I didn't. All is well. Last Dr and Rx meds this am another Dr appt. Looking to see if my retina was detaching.

Um... verdict- I m getting old. 

I never take Rx meds - but there was no option this time.
Stress triggered a huge physical reaction.

I have tried to come on and read here and there, just so drained I have had no energy to post much. My days are up and down. Very thankful to @babsbag . She allows me to grieve and not just try to make me feel better. I can cry with her and then 10 minutes later we talk goats... then I cry some more.

The loss of Cal is just the hardest loss I have ever experienced. I almost feel guilty as I have had some wonderful dogs over the years.
It is empty out there. Thankful for all my wonderful dogs. Blue, Chunk, and D just "know" and comfort me. 

I will be happy to catch up and see how everyone is doing.
Last week and this I had to just shut it down. I had a call about a Pyr LGD that needed work and a new home immediately.  I knew there was nothing I could do in the moment. My head wasn't on right and it was a good thing... or I think I could have really gone apesh^&&%^$ on the people.  Being down and listening to the story of this dog that these people had left from the litter they bred and the whole story... 


I did get news that someone intervened and the dog is in a great place.  

Trying to refocus now.  Working on the building that we will use for kidding and kids. DH is going to install the cameras etc. Meanwhile we are doing goat health maintenance.

House is a wreck! Just so busy.
We have decided to delay Christmas. We were talking about it before Callie... but everyone agreed to delay.
We have a tree up and some decorations but we are delaying til end of January first week of February! We will borrow the fake tree from my son for jan/feb 

We are still having breakfast and dinner and hanging out together, just delaying all the "good stuff".

Very much appreciate all the love and care received from BYH family.


----------



## babsbag




----------



## Green Acres Farm




----------



## NH homesteader

I've been thinking  about you


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## OneFineAcre

Hang in there.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So sorry for all you've gone through.  There's no right or wrong way to grieve.  You can only do what feels right for you and your family. 

Hoping the worst of it passes and that at some point you will remember her with a smile instead of tears.  It will happen...when you're ready.  Take care of yourself!


----------



## TAH

Hugs!


----------



## CntryBoy777

These things take time to get on top of....and you are human btw.....and there shouldn't be anybody that doesn't understand that....your Health is very important, along with your emotions....so, take your time....you'll never 'Save the World' but are just a 'Part' of it....yes, to not only this 'Community', but also your personal and business 'Communities' you are a Very Important individual....and you have 'Trained' a bunch of 'Students' that can take up some 'Slack' for you to have your time to 'Absorb' and Observe your Loss.....I certainly understand it


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Love ya Southern! Take care of yourself!


----------



## Mike CHS

I hope that you know that everybody is sending get better wishes.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Hang in there


----------



## Bruce

What they all said  

Let yourself back off for awhile. You need to rebuild what was lost with a major emotional hit. Your "energy bucket" didn't have a small leak, it tipped over. You have an awful lot to refill but the "source of energy" hasn't increased capacity to do that. If it takes emotional energy and isn't necessary, don't do it and don't feel bad that you didn't. Same for many members of your family! 

You have helped dozens, likely hundreds, of people here on BYH and we are most grateful. Now take time to help yourself and if there is any small thing any of us can do, ask. Maybe we can't do much from afar, but you never know


----------



## Hens and Roos

well said @Bruce


----------



## Poka_Doodle

This reminds me of a picture. "You could work with hundreds of a species in a lifetime,
Own as many as you want, but there will always be one the runs away with your heart,
One that can make you laugh through your tears,
Listens no matter what you say,
Loves you unconditionally,
Will stay with you forever,
And makes you clench when they're gone,
And a bridge of tears when you think of them,
That truest of a friend that can never be replaced.

We all have their animals, they are more then a single animal, they are our lives."


----------



## Baymule

Southern, I truly hope you feel better soon. After all that you have been through, getting sick on top of a broken heart is just something that you don't need. Take care of your self, we are all here for you.


----------



## norseofcourse




----------



## Latestarter

Can't offer much more than everyone else in the way of best wishes for a quick recovery. You have this habit of putting everyone else and all the animals before your own best interests. Please get the rest you need and take the time to recover.


----------



## Southern by choice

Thank you all for your support.

Getting back to the groove of course and trying to clean and prep for family coming over the weekend. 

I am blessed!
Since we have delayed Christmas til Feb I have a bit more time to focus on each person "gift-wise". I had been looking at something for one of my son's and sent an email asking my (cerebral) son to take a look and give his opinion... 

_... and more importantly what is your intention with the gift? This appears to be designed as an educational tool, a legitimate introduction into robotics and coding.....  _
_...if you are trying to find gifts that are mentally engaging.... _

_ _Why can't he just say "yep, this one is good" or "no, you want to look at..."
Who says what is your intention with the gift? It is a freaking gift - that is the intention!
So then I have DH look at product info... like a dummy I started out with "don't look at the price"

He looked at the price 

My kids crack me up- they are all so different! One of the other sons had a text sent by Dh... it was long... son says_ Dad- don't ever send me a long text like that again! _Answers the text with the word _"ight"_ meaning alright. 

Next son has been having his ADD "flare up" so I thought I'd help him out because we are trying to get organized and go through stuff so we can have an easier move when the time comes. 
Me: need to work on that stuff so don't make plans for Thurs
Him: ummm I am hunting in the am but after that I'm all yours 
Me: ok
Me at 1:30: where is ***
Everyone: 
Text: Where are you?
Son: At Mr P's house- sighting in my gun
Me: get home! 
Get to working and I tell son that I know his ADD is flaring up but it's ok we will work through it. Son says thanks mom. We are working and five minutes later...
Son: Want me to play the guitar?
Me:  No, I want to finish this
Son: oh yeah



They sure do make me laugh. You know grief is difficult and painful but it also makes me look at what life there is ... and it is precious. These all may seem silly to you all but each little thing is really a big thing in the heart. I am so blessed to have amazing people around me.


----------



## CntryBoy777

SBC there is nothing 'Silly' about it at all....in fact they are 'Precious' and are to be Treasured....as you do...it is the 'Sparks' in life that help us move on after a Great loss...and when you look around at the Good people around you that truly matters it is certainly Uplifting....you are very very strong person...and will bounce back and it sounds like you are making great strides in that direction....Enjoy those moments and always Treasure the Time....


----------



## Baymule

Southern by choice said:


> You know grief is difficult and painful but it also makes me look at what life there is ... and it is precious. These all may seem silly to you all but each little thing is really a big thing in the heart. I am so blessed to have amazing people around me.



The day we had to put my ewe down, after losing her two lambs, we buried her and came back in the house, sniffling and emotionally drained. Since I was baby sitting our infant grand daughter, we had to call a neighbor to stay with her while we rushed our ewe to the vet. She brought her 3 year old son. While we were talking about our loss, the little boy looked out the window at the sheep lot. With all the wisdom of a child, he said, "Miss Dana, the _rest _of your sheep are still alive!" God Bless that child.


----------



## Southern by choice

Baymule said:


> The day we had to put my ewe down, after losing her two lambs, we buried her and came back in the house, sniffling and emotionally drained. Since I was baby sitting our infant grand daughter, we had to call a neighbor to stay with her while we rushed our ewe to the vet. She brought her 3 year old son. While we were talking about our loss, the little boy looked out the window at the sheep lot. With all the wisdom of a child, he said, "Miss Dana, the _rest _of your sheep are still alive!" God Bless that child.


 & 

I know you cherish that!


----------



## Baymule

I did, I did. In the midst of grief and anguish, a little child made us laugh.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Baymule said:


> The day we had to put my ewe down, after losing her two lambs, we buried her and came back in the house, sniffling and emotionally drained. Since I was baby sitting our infant grand daughter, we had to call a neighbor to stay with her while we rushed our ewe to the vet. She brought her 3 year old son. While we were talking about our loss, the little boy looked out the window at the sheep lot. With all the wisdom of a child, he said, "Miss Dana, the _rest _of your sheep are still alive!" God Bless that child.


That made me teary... :'(


----------



## Southern by choice

Well I have caught some kind of cold or something! UGH!
Pretty miserable- no relief... and I am even taking sinus stuff!

Funny how NC is bracing for the cold and snow!
Actually kind of exciting. I know that sounds weird!

Asked Dh to pick up a few things on the way home. Poor guy... everyone is at the store... and he has the same thing I do.
But he did! 
I needed some things extra I decided the heat will be running at full mode the gas logs, kero heaters and woodstove will all be running...
I am making bread this weekend!

About 20 years ago or so I was given this incredible bread recipe. It is SWEET! It came from an Italian grandma that passed it down. She had a large family like us. 
Her daughter is actually the one who I sat with ALL day to make this bread!
It uses 5lbs of flour! 
It is an all day event. All hand done, punched 3x then rolled and eventually baked.
The bread is sweet but one loaf I add sugar cinnamon too!

I use to make this all the time but by the time I had so many kids and after baking all day and 3 loaves were eaten right out of the oven... uh no.... 
I haven't made this in years. DH is so happy!
He also picked up all kinds of other stuff... he wants brownies and cookies too! 

Really looking forward to it! I can smell it now. Maybe he should have gotten 10 lbs of flour!
My "moved out kids" don't know about it!  Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! They will show up or expect me to make some for them!
I know my arms will be so sore.
I thought maybe I could put it in my giant mixer... but I have never done that I have always made it by hand. I feel like that would be cheating or a betrayal to the bread! 

Just over 7 week til kidding!
Oh the excitement!


----------



## Latestarter

I fought the crud for over a month before it finally broke. I sure hope yours doesn't take that long. The baking sounds wonderful and I love baked goods but rarely ever make any. Have never made home made bread but have had some before and it's the best. Enjoy the fruits of your labor!


----------



## Southern by choice

Haven't been "on" in a while. I try to stop "by" on lunch breaks or quick breaks. Just very busy. I try to read on my phone but I cannot post. Shoot I can barely read the screen- forget about posting!

LOL I voicetext sometimes... Um lets just say I was texting (voice) to a goat friend and didn't realize some of the language that was on the text. I guess apple thinks "Buck" is suppose to mean *uck! Yep- sent that text and only saw that later! I was mortified. So no posting from my phone. I'd be banned! 

So... been working on the house a bit. Kind of decided if I am still living here I may as well do something with the Kitchen! We did the floor and FINALLY got a new stove and rangehood! We need a new DW though. UGH!

Painting , counter tops, and cabinets will wait til summer. Too busy to do all that work. I won't be getting new cabinets , just refinishing them. Still... takes a long time and with kidding and raising goats and the time of year cabinets will wait.

Trying to get things done on the farm too. I am not kidding when I say it is looking like Sanford & Son! 

Of course I am not working on the area people see... noooooo.... LOL I am working on the buck field ( small bucks). Lots of tree limbs and branches and pinecones and debris from the storms. I also have 3-  9x12 stalls needing to be fixed up.They are just open and I want to put gates on all of them and board the fronts for half wall but spaced so they are not solid enclosed... just so I can lock goats up if I need to. A gutter that needs put up and 8 in pipe that needs to be put in the ground where we have a gully. We ripped out the old pipe when we found it was crushed and not draining. That is going to be a LOT of hard hand labor!

We may make a buckling yard there too. Hoping to NOT have a buck year but if we do I need a place for them to go. Since they are all Bottle babies we can seperate them right away. Makes life easier then having does/bucks and then separating them at 6 weeks.

We are considering selling all bucks as bottle babies at a week old. Except of course for the ones we keep. 

DH is still working on running the pipe and wire to the building we are kidding in and the cameras should go in this weekend!

We have more CD & T's to give for the next round! Getting very excited! Nervous too! The large litter does do concern me a bit.

Rotator Cuff issues again. Pain again.

Off to read some post!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So sorry about the shoulder...I had that problem last summer and went to PT for awhile.  It did get better  so hope yours gets better too!   Of course, it helps if you aren't constantly overworking it!


----------



## babsbag

@Southern by choice   What!!!! No mention of Rita ???????????


----------



## CntryBoy777

Be careful with that shoulder, sure Hope it does get Better for ya, and when the kids start coming you'll probably not even Notice it.


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> I guess apple thinks "Buck" is suppose to mean *uck! Yep- sent that text and only saw that later! I was mortified. So no posting from my phone. I'd be banned!


Amazing, most spell checker things avoid words like that to the point they probably aren't even in the dictionary!



Southern by choice said:


> We need a new DW though. UGH!



What's wrong with the current Dear Wife (other than the rotator cuff issue)???



babsbag said:


> @Southern by choice   What!!!! No mention of Rita ???????????


Babs, Babs, Babs ... Life at @Southern by choice's  isn't ALL about Rita (even though Rita thinks it is).


----------



## Latestarter

Bruce said:


> Amazing, most spell checker things avoid words like that to the point they probably aren't even in the dictionary!



Oh my! What have YOU been missing?! Please, visit a couple of sites and laugh your head off:
http://www.damnyouautocorrect.com/
http://www.autocorrectfail.org/
And there are more if you want to look...

ETA: and having posted the links I just had to go back and peruse a bit... tears streaming right now...


----------



## NH homesteader

I'm pretty sure most of those are fake. But you can "train" your phone to autocorrect words you use a lot. So I for one am curious, SBC, how often you have been typing that non-buck word 


Kidding... But seriously I hope you're no longer in pain when all of these kids start dropping!


----------



## babsbag

I was wondering that too but was too polite to ask. 

And yes, @Bruce, life does revolve around Rita.  I told my DH today that I had puppy rights in a few years and he looked at me like I was insane and asked "why do you need a moose" ?  Now I know why I hadn't shared the puppy plan with him earlier.


----------



## NH homesteader

He didn't know???


----------



## Bruce

I smell trouble brewing in California!


----------



## Baymule

babsbag said:


> I was wondering that too but was too polite to ask.
> 
> And yes, @Bruce, life does revolve around Rita.  I told my DH today that I had puppy rights in a few years and he looked at me like I was insane and asked "why do you need a moose" ?  Now I know why I hadn't shared the puppy plan with him earlier.


 
I haven't told mine either. I'll let him know when Rita's litter is born. BWA-HA-HA-HA!!!!

SBC, hope you shoulder feels better.


----------



## NH homesteader

You two are so bad!!


----------



## babsbag

He didn't ask I didn't volunteer any information.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

NE pats

 

'nuf said.


----------



## Southern by choice

Goat Whisperer said:


> NE pats
> 
> 
> 
> 'nuf said.



Me too!


----------



## NH homesteader

Sorry ladies...
Love my Pats!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Hey, if you are moving down South you are gonna want to leave that behind  

I cannot stand NE anything


----------



## NH homesteader

nah I'll always love the Pats (and the Red Sox). I might just not talk about it publicly!


----------



## Southern by choice

NH homesteader said:


> Sorry



Yes, you should be. 

I can overlook this though.


----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## Latestarter

Your thread so I'll defer, but;            Pats


----------



## Bruce

Must be Atlanta got complacent, then scared and screwed up big. As you know I don't give a rat's patootie about professional sports but one can't help hearing about it when they turn on the radio in the morning.


----------



## NH homesteader

Especially living in New England... LS that isn't really what I would call deferring!


----------



## Bruce

@NH homesteader Poor @Latestarter has been waiting SO LONG for the Patriots to have a good season he just couldn't contain himself!


----------



## Southern by choice

I have not been on much as I have been so busy with so many things! There are only so many hours in a day!

I also noticed I am not getting alerts. I get some but everytime I check unless I am tagged things don't show up. 

I have been working on my website- it has not been updated in 2 years! I am almost done and I will be glad to hit the publish button so it gets updated!
I also have been working on a second site... that will be awhile.
Of course this is done late at night... so I am tired! 

1 week to go for kidding- just the first two does.

Last week we took Millie down the road to be looked at so the paperwork could be done for her to be NOA. The lady measured her and went over her with great scrutiny! 
Yesterday we went and picked up the paperwork and while there we lent a hand for a few minutes... mostly we chatted but all I can say is WOW! She has Alpines, and they are HUGE. One doe is so huge I think two of my full grown Nigies could fit in that belly!  
The sun started to set and I just stood there rather mesmerized. This was taken with the phone so it does NOT do it justice but the beauty is just something to behold. GW was with me and my little DD too. I turned and said look at this sunset... GW said every sunset here is amazing! She takes care of the lady's farm sometimes. 
It was one of those moments were you stand there and think "this is like a glimpse into the heavens". Truly beautiful!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

WOW!


----------



## Southern by choice

So yesterday was Olaf's Birthday! Today is Will's!

Here is our baby Olaf!


----------



## NH homesteader

Baby? He's huge! And very handsome, of course!


----------



## Bruce

Olaf is a very nice looking boy. Will looks like a wise old man.


----------



## TAH

Happy birthday, ofal, will!


----------



## Southern by choice

Didn't know where else to put this, and maybe I just needed to let it out... I know I am not on much as my life is busier than iy has ever been.... my mom's dog passed away last night in her arms. He was 18 years old.  It was peaceful and that was simply wonderful as the mercy of the Lord was there.

Of course it reminded me of Callie.
There isn't more than a few days that go by that I don't refer to  or talk about Callie to someone.

I have never been more sad about the loss of an animal than I have about Cal.
I cannot explain it, cannot put it into words.
Life and death is part of life, farm life and it will always be.
But Callie....

I miss that dog everyday.
It does not go away.


----------



## Baymule

Some holes in your heart close up over time, some never do. There will be other dogs, but there was only one Callie.


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Sorry for your mom's loss of her dog


----------



## CntryBoy777

There's no need to be so hard on yourself, and ya need to go on a quiet, long walk on your property....relax, and just allow yourself to weep. You have "Busied" yourself trying to forget and leave the pain behind. For your own sanity, ya have to let it out, otherwise ya will never move forward. You'll always have the Good memories, and they will give ya a smile, but leave the pain behind ya. The longer ya tote that "Bucket of Water" around with ya the heavier it gets, and one day ya have to let it go. You can't write the next "Chapter" in your "Book of Life", while ya keep reading the "Previous Chapter". My Mom always said it does a person good just to let it All out.....just be sure to take enough tissue with ya...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

You are a wise man, @CntryBoy777....(and your mom too!)

@Southern by choice - Bay is right - there are some holes in our heart that take longer to heal.  Callie will always be the "one".


----------



## norseofcourse

for your mom, and   for you, too.  Whether 18 years or as young as Callie was, it's never long enough, is it...


----------



## NH homesteader

to your mom, and to you


----------



## Southern by choice

Haven't been on much. I got very sick... VERY... to the point Dh had to take off work for a week to care for me. Got better then two days later got violently sick again.
Long story short it was a reaction to a medication.
Very scary. The worst thing is I react to just about anything. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.  Seriously I can't even take sudafed or benadryl. 


This is why I only hop on here and there...


----------



## NH homesteader

I hope you're feeling better. Or will be soon, at least. Thanks for updating us!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sure hope you're feeling better!  Medication reactions can be very scary - but you already know that.


----------



## TAH

Thank you for updating us! Hope you get totally better soon!!!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hope you are well soon


----------



## samssimonsays

Hope you are feeling better shortly!


----------



## norseofcourse

Hope you feel better soon - good for your dh for being able to take off work to take care of you.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya definitely have to tend to yourself, and the important things that really matter. Life doesn't always agree with one's wants and desires, but makes demands of our attention some times. Don't get me wrong, we all love communicating with ya, but when ya are "Sidetracked" by life, your Health is much more imortant. I hope ya can get on top of it and get back doing as ya wish to, instead of as ya Have to...


----------



## Mike CHS

Meds are a blessing and a curse.  Hopefully you can get through what you have going on now,.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Hope you get feeling better quick, reaction to medicines is scary


----------



## Baymule

Hope you are better soon. I have chemical sensitivities, but at least I can take medications when needed. Have you ever tried herbal or holistic medicine?


----------



## Southern by choice

Baymule said:


> Hope you are better soon. I have chemical sensitivities, but at least I can take medications when needed. Have you ever tried herbal or holistic medicine?


Yes. 

This was a very rare freak thing because I NEVER take meds.

I don't want to say too much but I had a comprehensive and had a lot of bloodwork done earlier this week. Dr. called today... have an appointment to talk about my results next week.
Looks like I may have a long road ahead of me.
It's all good though. I have been petitioning the Lord as far as my health goes and have wanted answers... thankfully I have finally found a dr that actually listens. 
I absolutely believe that the Lord has heard my cry.  

*Philippians 4:6-7New King James Version (NKJV)*
6 Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication, with thanksgiving,* let your requests be made known to God*; 7 and the peace of God, which surpasses all understanding, will guard your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus.

I am thankful. I am sure I will share more at another time... just not now.

Thank you all for caring. I haven't been at by best lately. Short fused and impatient at times.... forgetful.... thankful that so many ... well... that all you guys are there. We may not be a "normal family or community" but we are one and it is special.


----------



## Latestarter

Take care of yourself lady. We all expect to have you with us a very long time yet.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

X2 - You hang in there and know that we're all rooting for you.  Sending lots of prayers and positive energy your way.


----------



## samssimonsays

x3! Many prayers!


----------



## norseofcourse

Healing thoughts your way... take care


----------



## Baymule

Southern by choice said:


> I absolutely believe that the Lord has heard my cry.



a big AMEN to that


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Hope you're feeling better soon! Will be praying for you.


----------



## Southern by choice

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Hope you're feeling better soon! Will be praying for you.


Thank You!


----------



## Southern by choice

Now we can machine milk! woo Hoo!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Awesome!


----------



## Hens and Roos

That's great


----------



## Latestarter

WOW... Wrist saver extraordinaire!  Hope it works out better than anticipated! I'm only milking one (right now) and have seriously considered the cost of a machine... But then I'm lazy


----------



## Southern by choice

Latestarter said:


> WOW... Wrist saver extraordinaire!  Hope it works out better than anticipated! I'm only milking one (right now) and have seriously considered the cost of a machine... But then I'm lazy


Faster to hand milk and the clean up  would NEVER save you time. 

LOL  I cannot hand milk because of my hands With them all going to try and show here and there I need to be able to milk the goats. 
@Goat Whisperer is way faster than a machine and likes it better but this will be good for all of us. Allows for more flexibility.

We ordered two lines- one set of small inflations and one set of the standard. We only have the lid for one ... so we were going to put a y in but still just milk one at a time... but @babsbag  who has clarity of mind LOL said why don't you get a new lid- one for 2 goats....

duh....  cause I am thoroughly confused on all things milk machine 

so I think we will even if we don't milk two at a time it probably will be better. 

What is really awesome is cantankerous Millie that is a bear to milk..... put the inflations on and she just stood there! 

Leah (Nigie) was like    what are you doing!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????


----------



## babsbag

I can take the wildest goat in the herd and put a bucket of grain in front of them and slap that inflations on and they don't seem to care one bit. They will let me wash the udder, but heaven forbid if I try to hand milk them. They jump, fuss, and carry on something fierce. 

You know that you can change the speed on the pulsator? I have a few does that have big teats and they fill slowly in between each squeeze and if I milk too fast they don't fill and it takes FOREVER to milk them out.


----------



## Southern by choice

babsbag said:


> I can take the wildest goat in the herd and put a bucket of grain in front of them and slap that inflations on and they don't seem to care one bit. They will let me wash the udder, but heaven forbid if I try to hand milk them. They jump, fuss, and carry on something fierce.
> 
> You know that you can change the speed on the pulsator? I have a few does that have big teats and they fill slowly in between each squeeze and if I milk too fast they don't fill and it takes FOREVER to milk them out.



You speak russian...   I am doing good to understand which switch to flip- I will be getting a crash course tomorrow!


----------



## Hens and Roos

so where did you get the milker from?


----------



## Southern by choice

Hens and Roos said:


> so where did you get the milker from?



One is a system one from Caprine Supply and the other is a Hoeggers. We have a delaval Bucket.


We are using the Hoeggars one. We have some repairs to do on the other.

That's why all the new lines and inflations.


----------



## Southern by choice

Not going into detail but as many of you read awhile back I had gotten sick from a medicine but that wasn't the whole story. My comprehensives came back and at least I have a diagnosis. It will be a long haul for me. I hesitated to post these pics and opted not to put them in the LGD section... as you can see I have really lost more weight and much of my muscle... so please no wise cracks. 
I am alive and intend to stay that way! 
Today as I went out to see my goaties and my pregnant does especially the dogs came round as usual, but today I was also reminded of the loss of Callie... my old farm partner that co-owned callie with me mentioned how he missed her.  I miss her everyday. Everyday. 
So as the boys came round and Chunk wanted to do "Bunny puppy" I walked over picked a spot where no goat berries were and plopped myself down... of course I hadn't planned on pis being taken but that is ok... I just enjoyed the time with my boys!

This is 3 intact males!  

Of course the goats were photo bombing the whole time.  But these are my favs... Me and my boys!

Chunk!  The little doeling in the background is Millie's doe! She is official this year LOL Her name is Sweet Pea ( not Patience- we changed it)



 

Always and forever my boy climbing in my lap... he is so sweet to me so gentle he waited for me to ask him to climb in my lap. Chunky is all heart! I adore him.


 

Blue! Different Color but spittin image of his mama! Hard headed stubborn most awesome dog! 


 

Blue always on one side Chunk on the other.


 

Making sure all three get loving at the same time... good thing I'm flexible! Pete is such a babylove!


 

Blue loves the camera.  Goof ball!


 

Big ole noggins!


 

In the middle of lounging they heard or saw the neighbor down the way.


 

 Chunk and Blue


----------



## Latestarter

Thanks for sharing the pics. Sorry you're dealing with the health/meds issues  But like you said, you may be skinny, but plan on staying around for a long while yet. Sorry that I never got a chance to get back over that way with Mel before getting tied down to my farm with animals.


----------



## Mike CHS

Sweet pictures and I'll keep any small people jokes to myself. 

I'm just happy you are working toward a solution.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hoping for the best!  Your dogs are great medicine for you!


----------



## CntryBoy777

When ya have an answer, then there are options to choose from, but when ya are left to just wondering and guessing ya are just turning in circles. At least ya know your options and can head in a positive direction.
It is really nice to be surrounded by so much Love, figuratively and litterally. Your "Boys" are sure happy to share some with ya, and you really do miss Callie....you are a much better person having been so close to her, than ya would've been without knowing her at all. Cherish the memories and embrace them, otherwise they will only haunt ya and will become unpleasant to ponder.
My "Little Man" got to the head pressing stage with infection and I had to put him down, so I understand just how difficult it is to do. Now, I smile when I look out and imagine him walking around marking his "Spots"....and yes, I do still talk to him.


----------



## Baymule

Don't you just love big hairy dog hugs? I know I do! I don't care what you look like, just knowing that you now have a diagnosis and can find a solution is cause for celebration. And what better way to celebrate than with your beloved dogs and goats? Big hugs! from a non-hairy non-dog........


----------



## Southern by choice

Busy busy busy here!
The whole fam and a few of their friends showed up today! It was awesome.
Lots of food made, lots of food sent home... and in between got to see all my babies!  

I also was waiting on a doe! Not mine- but a doe we sold several years ago, we picked the buck she was bred to and are getting a doeling out of her! SO happy! 
We knew she was having multiples and was so large she would be high risk... she was going to come here for delivery but that ended up changing. Yesterday we suggested they call their vet and see if the vet wanted to induce... explained why and that they needed to make sure their vet was on call because high probability of jumbled kids and wrong presentation.

Vet did induce but doe was so close anyway that it didn't rake the 3 days. She went today, after talking with the owner I was glad to hear she was in contact with the vet... as predicted... kids not presented correctly and a bit tangled. Vet delivered all the kids and all are fine! Giving the doe CMPK as well.

Was suppose to try to do some clipping today but just too tired.
We have done their rough clips but they all need their finish clips.

Ruby is due so I will be home for the first show of the spring season.
GoatWhisperer and my DH and littlest DD will be going.

I like to watch the shows and see all the different breeds... always fun.
BUT
Some of this, like the clipping, going off site, having to quarantine and even planning breeding and kidding for show schedules is definitely taking some of the fun and enjoyment out of what I love about raising goats. Little DD enjoys it, so I am a bit "stuck" in the middle. Dh seems to like it too... so for now it is what it is.
We have two due during the two shows they are going to... I like to watch so I am disappointed I will miss it but I also lose my "team" for kidding. 
I also like to slow grow my goats and at least with standards that is not what most do. I don't need mine to get big and grow fast I rather wait til they are in their following season (18-24 months) to breed them.  Ahhhh well... time will tell what I end up doing.


----------



## babsbag

So did the doe have a doeling for you?


----------



## Latestarter

Or several that you can choose from? and how many total?


----------



## Hens and Roos

Hope it all goes well and glad to hear the kidding went good!


----------



## Southern by choice

She had 3 large kids, 2 does and a buck.
We will pick our doe in the next few days-week.

Kids doing great, doe on CMPK but doing well.

This is the doe we bred and sold to them. She is an F-1 mini- just under 80 lbs  (the lgd pup under the bench is Bernard's- one of the Callie / d pups)


----------



## CntryBoy777

Both look really Good!....a  doeling from her would be very Nice....


----------



## Southern by choice

It has been a LONG week.
They all got home from the show, they Ruby kidded, up all night... then the week flew by and everyone was still exhausted.
Now prepping for Jane to kid.

The show I guess went ok, I really didn't get updates or pics. Apparently my DH was so busy running goats back and forth and "Little Bit" (DD) and Goat Whisperer were also running back and forth and helping show others goats that they didn't have time to take pics. What is funnier is they didn't remember where they placed. They gpt their "ribbons" fom the first part of the show and they wrote down some stuff and then that was it.

They had a good time. OFA is fun to hang with.
The number of animals for the classes we were in weren't great. The dry yearlings I guess was ok but the juniors (baby classes) were not. Win or lose not a great way to gauge how the animals are doing. Yet babies it isn't about that anyway. It is just to get them use to it.

They prettty much only wrote down the first day stuff- the 2nd day they said they were so tired they don't remember a thing.  I guess it wasn't that memorable 
Charlotte & Raina got 1st and 2nd in all 3 rings no GCH or Reserve though (Lamanchas) Classes too small to consider this any kind of accomplishment IMO

These classes were pretty large-
Clover was 2nd in One ring- GW cannot remember what she did in the other two rings
CG was 5th and Foxy 6th? they think
GW says they didn't do too good in the other two rings.
All 3 does are bred and very heavy. Comments were made about "fleshy" goats- This is the first time I have not heard the judge ask if they were bred.

The babies-
All 3 rings had Lemon and Red (Peanut) they were second and third. OFA's doeling was first. She was a bit bigger and very nice!

Both these doelings are Isaac Isaac is from OFA) babies- Red (peanut) was not cooperating lol


 



Thes little ones- lol Dot was 1st, Brown Eyed Girl 2nd, Splash 4th  Splash was handled by her future owner. She has never shown a goat before.
The judges remarks are exactly what I have said about each one so that was a good confirmation of what I see in them.
2nd ring- Dot 2nd, BEG3rd, Splash 4th third ring same maybe splash 5th one of those times. Apparently Splash would not walk. LOL




Little Bit never went to get her ribbons from 2nd 3rd rings. She is a little disappointed about that.

The bucks- we only took the bucks so the breeders that bred them could see them, they are young and are not ever going to win Grand or Reserve at a year not up against the big boys.
Isaac was 5th in his class- I don't know how many were in that class but his brother(s) were over him. We are happy with Isaac and think he will "leanout" the Ruthie, Carolina Girl, and Clovers kids.
We will see as Ruthie's kids this year were more dainty and Carolina Girl and Clover were bred to Isaac already.

Olaf the 1  year old Nubian was the only one in his class. LOL The judge still had nice things to say about him and thinks he will be something by 2-3 years. It was GREAT that we took him though because he ended up being the goat that made it "official" so a buck earned his leg! We were so happy that it worked out that way. A few Nubian breeders were surprised to hear he was 15 months.
He is a big boy.

 a  pic my DH got- it is funny I told OFA all the pics I have are when DH wasn't running our goats so Little Bit is with his (OFA's goats)  Love this pic





After all the craziness we decided NOT to go to the 2nd show on the 10th- We just felt the numbers weren't there and kind of expensive.
After all the discussion and we were settled to not go.... um ... that all changed and now they are going. 

It is this particular clubs first show so we do want to support it. 
There were 3 shows in a row and I think it is just tough for alot to go to all 3. We knew we weren't going to the second one it was just too far away.

Meantime this afternoon was crazy - for the first time ever we had 3 Nigerians get their heads all through the same part in the hay feeder. Thankfully GW was out filling waters as Boots was not breathing. My son comes in the house hollering somethings wrong with a goat. I go running out  through the gate through the field. Meanwhile GW is trying to adjust their heads so Boots can breathe. Of course we now have 20 goats all wanting to know what we are doing and pushing in on the trapped goats... we are shooing them away and another son is running for the drill so we can take the screws out. We build everything with screws. Of course the one bit we need is MISSING!    I go running up to the porch because I thought I saw the bit on the sink... the whole time!
I do not understand why we cannot put things back where they go.
Nope- not there.
We have no time here... I run back down and we find a bit that may work (star bits) BOOM we get the screw out! All is well! 

Boots head is the is at the bottom- Clover is under her and Carolina Girl is kind of centered  (emmy is at the top but not stuck) If you look you can see how jammed Boots is. My DS took this while I was getting the screw out.



Can I just say with my health issues I was running as fast as I could but I could picture it looking like slow motion. The worst part is that I wan to run but the legs feel like 300 lbs each and so it is a lot of effort to try to run and I am still moving at a snails pace.   This stinks!

So later I start grooming goats for the show- clipping down one... I take a break and then decide hey lets get some pics.
I go outside and step on the first step out on the porch and SOMEONE left their shoes right in front of the door.. I never saw them... boom.
I now have an enormously swollen, black and blue broken toe.


I held off on pics til later after a nap and motrin!
I tried to tell myself- so your toe is broke, so... I decide greybeards idea may be right but at the same time pain receptors tell you something is wrong. I am sticking with Motrin for now. 

Sweet Pea was ok for her rough in grooming (i'll finish tomorrow) but terrible for pics.
Kenji was also terrible for pics.

I swear they look like brother and sister! But they aren't. They have different mommas and are 2 days apart! So cute I just love these two! They just turned 3 months old  yesterday and two days before.
Kenji-


 
Kenji-


 

Kenji


 

Sweet Pea


 
Sweet Pea


 
Sweet Pea


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Southern by choice said:


> Clover was 2nd in One ring- GW cannot remember what she did in the other two rings


All 3 girls were about in the middle of ~18? goats in the next 2 rings.
Not great, not bad either.

I never saw the point of having lean yearlings anyway...Why should a goat be lean if she isn't working yet?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Don't feel bad SBC, I can no longer run either. This leg and foot just won't function properly any more. Sorry to hear about the toe. Glad all the goats were okay, and isn't that the way it always happens? Never can find what ya need in a rush, but it sounded like "Rescue by Committee".


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Whew - just getting all caught up...ya'll been busy!  So sorry about the toe - foot issues are NOT fun!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> All 3 girls were about in the middle of ~18? goats in the next 2 rings.
> Not great, not bad either.
> 
> I never saw the point of having lean yearlings anyway...Why should a goat be lean if she isn't working yet?


Remember "Fat Clarabelle " !


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> Remember "Fat Clarabelle " !


I do indeed! What a pretty lady she is


----------



## norseofcourse

Glad the goats got rescued - that would be scary!  Sorry about your toe, hope it heals up soon.


----------



## Southern by choice

Crazy weekend!
DH, Little Bit (DD) and GW were  headed to the show Fri.
But Fri am Jane decided to kid. 
Finished trimming and getting goats ready to go... loaded... off they went!


Saturday was actually one of the hardest  and probably the worst day I have EVER had on the farm other than losing Callie and losing Star.
In one way or another I was covered in poop like all day.
Jane was so swollen after kidding and started running a fever (not too high but a fever none the less and she started having really ploppy mushy poo), I am feeding babies, milking, running around like a mad woman don't know what is going on with Jane. Called the vet and asked if I should just start Penn G... maybe Banamine.
I finally sat down and said "Lord I just need some good news!"
Right then I get a text  from @OneFineAcre  saying "I guess you heard the good news?"
I text back and say, "No, I haven't heard anything."
He let me know what was going on and shortly there after I got this pic!







Wings & Caprines CarolinaGirl was first place Senior Nigerian Dwarf yearling in ring 1 & 2, was Reserve Grand Champion in ring 1 and went on to be Grand Champion in ring 2. (She is also 3 months bred!) *She now has her dry leg.  


 *

Her litter mate sister, SunnyDay CLVR was right behind her, 2nd place Senior Nigerian Dwarf yearling in ring 2 (also 3 months bred).





Our Senior Nigerian Dwarf kid, Wings & Caprines Lemon Ciffon was first place in her age group in ring 1 & 2 and went on to be Reserve Grand Champion in ring 2.




My favorite pic of Lemon-




Wings & Caprines CharlotBronte was Reserve Grand Champion in ring 2 (Lamancha)




Our Grade doe, Wings & Caprines CM Tiffany was Reserve Grand Champion in ring 2 as well.




This is for BIS- our goat did not get BIS but it was still pretty cool to be there with one of our goats.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Congratulations!!!....
It is always the "Road Crew" and those "Backstage" that bare the "Load" with their "Tongues hanging Out", while the "Stars" are well rested, comfy, and well fed....
When ya get so busy, ya need to hook a couple of leads on those "Boys" of yours and slap on your "Skates" and let them pull ya to where ya need to go.....


----------



## Southern by choice

CntryBoy777 said:


> Congratulations!!!....
> It is always the "Road Crew" and those "Backstage" that bare the "Load" with their "Tongues hanging Out", while the "Stars" are well rested, comfy, and well fed....
> When ya get so busy, ya need to hook a couple of leads on those "Boys" of yours and slap on your "Skates" and let them pull ya to where ya need to go.....



As always those here were awesome! Everyone pitching in and no way could I have managed without them!
As a matter of fact, after everyone got home I still had to bottle feed, hay, feed and milk.... GW took over milking and my one son said- No mom, I got this! I told him I appreciated the help and he said ... NO... I GOT THIS! Go rest!

I am beyond blessed @CntryBoy777  I think it is one of the many advantages of a large family. There is no room for selfishness, no room for the "it is all about me" thing... everyone shares, everyone gives.
It's great they are all leaving the nest LOL but it is also great they come home.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is a Good feeling when ya "See and Witness" the lessons "Taught" seemed to stick some where between the ears of those we have "Raised".....and, that whole "Fruit and Tree" thing doesn't just work in a bad direction everytime, there is also truth in the other direction also. Ya need to make sure that boy gets an extra Biscuit for breakfast as a "Thank-Ya".....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!  Ya'll did GOOD!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I was so excited for you all.  Great job.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Congrats. So, it is okay to wear teni-shoes at a goat show?


----------



## lcertuche




----------



## Southern by choice

Poka_Doodle said:


> Congrats. So, it is okay to wear teni-shoes at a goat show?


Much preferred over high heels.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Southern by choice said:


> Much preferred over high heels.


I'd never known that was okay. Normally I get forced to wear riding boots to shows.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Poka_Doodle said:


> Congrats. So, it is okay to wear teni-shoes at a goat show?



You can really wear any type of shoes.  This wasn't a "showmanship" competition.
In a showmanship competition you would want to wear some conservative brown or black shoes.  No mud boots and you would not want to wear brightly colored shoes.
In a showmanship competition in a very close completion as to how the exhibitor is showing the goat, they then start to nit pick little things like who isn't wearing a belt, shoes, and believe it or not if the goats feet are dirty.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Thanks everyone for the kind words. 
We are very excited! This was CarolinaGirl's last chance to earn a dry leg, so it couldn't have been better! 

It was funny, in 2nd ring, a friend handled CarolinaGirl and I handled Clover. The judge put them in the front of the line and then said "I'm gonna need to see them walk for a long time". And we did It appeared that the judge was having a difficult time but placed CarolinaGirl over her sister. 

We had a great time, but gosh do you get busy when it's a 2 ring show and you are showing different ages of Nigerians, Lamanchas, and Grades that are all back-to-back. I held up the grade class in ring 1 for quite a while 

Great people and great goats


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words.
> We are very excited! This was CarolinaGirl's last chance to earn a dry leg, so it couldn't have been better!
> 
> It was funny, in 2nd ring, a friend handled CarolinaGirl and I handled Clover. The judge put them in the front of the line and then said "I'm gonna need to see them walk for a long time". And we did It appeared that the judge was having a difficult time but placed CarolinaGirl over her sister.
> 
> We had a great time, but gosh do you get busy when it's a 2 ring show and you are showing different ages of Nigerians, Lamanchas, and Grades that are all back-to-back. I held up the grade class in ring 1 for quite a while
> 
> Great people and great goats



Yeah that's why That's so Raven decided she had enough and laid down on the lady who was showing her for me.
So, I had to switch with her and let her take Eclipse and pick her up and carry her.
That was kind of funny.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> Yeah that's why That's so Raven decided she had enough and laid down on the lady who was showing her for me.
> So, I had to switch with her and let her take Eclipse and pick her up and carry her.
> That was kind of funny.


I completely missed that. Must've been so focused on CarolinaGirl and Clover lol
You aren't the only one who had to carry goats. BrownEyedGirl wouldn't even walk. I had to carry her the entire time.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> I completely missed that. Must've been so focused on CarolinaGirl and Clover lol
> You aren't the only one who had to carry goats. BrownEyedGirl wouldn't even walk. I had to carry her the entire time.



You must have really been in the zone then.  I had Eclipse right behind you in 3rd place.  You held Eclipse's lead while I went back and switched with the lady and she come up and took Eclipse.


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## Hens and Roos

so do they deduct points for the goat not walking???


----------



## OneFineAcre

Hens and Roos said:


> so do they deduct points for the goat not walking???


It sure doesn't help their chances that's for sure
She had already placed them though


----------



## Poka_Doodle

OneFineAcre said:


> You can really wear any type of shoes.  This wasn't a "showmanship" competition.
> In a showmanship competition you would want to wear some conservative brown or black shoes.  No mud boots and you would not want to wear brightly colored shoes.
> In a showmanship competition in a very close completion as to how the exhibitor is showing the goat, they then start to nit pick little things like who isn't wearing a belt, shoes, and believe it or not if the goats feet are dirty.


That's so true about showmanship.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I just remembered 
The judge in Ring 1 said this was the best class of Nigerian Yearlinga he had seen all year


----------



## Southern by choice

I had an opportunity to bring in some doelings a while back... unfortunately I git very sick and was not able to get them.
I had been e-mailing some requests but things just were not moving along.
I put it in the Lords hands and decided He always knows what I need, if I need, if I should wait, etc....

..and then there it was!

The original breeder I had wanted does from had several doelings (lamancha)!
Made the trip out of state to pick them up... only to turn around (my DH is awesome!) pick up an unrelated buckling!
This makes it so much easier to move along some of our kids now! 

I LOVE the lines these does come from so I feel very blessed to have them!
We need "barn names" for them as their registered names are a NO GO! 

Pics were as good as we could get- they have never been on lead.

Red Doeling- 



 



 

Black doeling


 


And this is our new buckling... he is 2 months old and big scaredy cat baby! We had to put him in with the bitty new babies. There is no way we can quarantine him for 30 days. He is truly a baby and was so nervous without a buddy.


 



 

Look at Jane's little teeny tiny girl! She was almost like an "afterthought" she is so small. Her brother isn't but boy is she. She can down some milk though! She is going to grow quickly I think. Here she is at 6 days next to the 2 1/2 wk old Nubian kids and the 2 month old buckling! 
Yeah, she is ridiculously spoiled and fast and bouncy and a little spitfire! She may be small but she is not frail. LOL


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats
How old are they ?
Edited 
The does
You said the buck is 2 month


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ooooo!!....those look realy Nice!!....
Just use the initials of their paper names, for their barn names.


----------



## Southern by choice

4 months
What are you doing up so late!


----------



## Southern by choice

CntryBoy777 said:


> Ooooo!!....those look realy Nice!!....
> Just use the initials of their paper names, for their barn names.


Nah they'd be terrible...

My DD wants to name the buck "Charlie".


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> 4 months
> What are you doing up so late!



I have a friend whose wife is opening a coffee/shop deli on Monday and she had a "soft opening"
Tonight by invitation
So we went to that
Took longer to open and more than they thought and they come up a little short on funds so I made an "investment" 
Calling it an investment
Dave Ramsey says don't lend a friend money unless you can afford not to be repaid


----------



## Bruce

Presumably you think she is honest and has a good business plan. Maybe the "interest" or "dividend" on your "investment" will be coffee and pastries in the morning or a sandwich for lunch now and then


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Congrats


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Congrats!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!!


----------



## Southern by choice

On @OneFineAcre  journal there was some discussion on what people like body condition wise on their goats... I think @goatgurl  was in the discussion too.

I snapped these pics and just hadn't had time to post.

I like a plumper goat- not fat but I do not like to see the spine. Mariah has a high spine and it bothers me... 

This is at morning hay so they are "empty" but the milkers did have feed on the stand- so this is basically empty stomach-
I want more fleshing on this doe-





See what I mean about that spine?


 

Zephyr is twisted here but notice the fleshing- She milks like crazy- keeps condition and is a far easier keeper.


 

Charlotte- Charlotte hit a snag 2 months ago and really lost a lot of weight- The extreme weather we have had really affected some of the goats- IMO she is thin and I want 20 lbs on her


 

This was from a different morning - same scenario-  


 

You can see a glimpse of some of the other goats- they are solid with good "fleshing"


 

Mini Mancha Trouble on the left Zephyr on the right   This is what I like!  These are the two best milkers we have.


----------



## Baymule

Just got caught up. Ya'll did great at the show, congrats! The new Lamanchas are just beautiful, I know they have a home that's heaven on earth! SBC I am so sorry that you are having health issues, but as you posted, it is such a blessing to have family, good family around to pitch in when needed. Good kids come from good parents, so give yourself a pat on the back.


----------



## babsbag

Her family is amazing. I worked in a middle school and there was a little trepidation on my part when I took my first trip to NC to spend a week visiting dairies while staying with @Southern by choice...9 kids at home...what was I getting into??? It was one of the best weeks of my life. Her kids are just a joy to be around, no fighting, doing what they need to do without being told, polite, smart, fun...it made me want to go back for another visit. I had a great time. (Her DH is very nice too, no fighting, doing chores without being told, smart, polite....).


----------



## OneFineAcre

I think the ones that you think look the worse still look pretty good 
The heat has had an impact
We have been shutting the Toggs in a stall and feeding extra feed, beet pulp and 2nd cut orchard
They were looking really good but both look thinner today


----------



## babsbag

I think I have one goat that has good flesh, the rest are too thin. IMO. Summers are hard on them.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Amen, sister!


----------



## Bruce

babsbag said:


> Her kids are just a joy to be around, no fighting, doing what they need to do without being told, polite, smart, fun...


Can I trade her 2 of mine? 
They are smart, usually polite, can be fun, don't do much of nuthin' without being told. At 22 & 24 you would THINK they could notice something needs to be done and do it. They would probably be helpful at SBC's house, at least until they figure out they aren't guests


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> Her family is amazing. I worked in a middle school and there was a little trepidation on my part when I took my first trip to NC to spend a week visiting dairies while staying with @Southern by choice...9 kids at home...what was I getting into??? It was one of the best weeks of my life. Her kids are just a joy to be around, no fighting, doing what they need to do without being told, polite, smart, fun...it made me want to go back for another visit. I had a great time. (Her DH is very nice too, no fighting, doing chores without being told, smart, polite....).


X2
They have sure helped me out on more than one occasion
DH too really nice guy and very supportive to the kids


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Wow this thread hasn't been updated in a long while. 

Entered 24 goats for the NC State Fair 

Have an awesome friend who is letting us use her horse trailer!


----------



## TAH

Goat Whisperer said:


> Wow this thread hasn't been updated in a long while.
> 
> Entered 24 goats for the NC State Fair
> 
> Have an awesome friend who is letting us use her horse trailer!


Wow, 24!?!? 

Awesome... Hope you all doing great!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Yep, that's the hard thing when you are showing 4 different breeds (well, experimentals/grades aren't an actual breed…) Grades, Nigerians, Lamanchas, & now Nubians  It gets busy and rather hectic. Fingers crossed for good placings.

Last year I only took 7 goats to that show. It's quite a jump! Last year there were over 800 goats total, 300 being Nigerians. Can't wait to see the turnout this year.

@OneFineAcre did you get your entries in? Only a few days left!


----------



## Baymule

24 goats? yup, you need a horse trailer! Using a 4 horse or a gooseneck that holds 6?


----------



## Green Acres Farm

That's exciting! Can't wait to hear how you do! 

Are you showing Ruthie, Carolina Girl, and Clover?


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good Luck!!


----------



## Bruce

You are gonna need a lot of help to show that many goats! Best of luck.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Yes
We have registered


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hope all goes really well for ya and they all behave like Champions....


----------



## babsbag

WHAT !?!  You aren't going to stuff 24 goats in your van? 

That's a lot of goats...you are going to be busy.


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Goat Whisperer is smart.  NC State Fair is a big money show.  Bring all you can to maximize the check from the state.
Spinning Spider put on FB they are bringing 45
I don't know exactly how many we are bringing, between 24 and 45.

ETA:
Just checked we have registered 29


----------



## Bruce

Serious competition with that many animals!


----------



## Southern by choice

Not finished. 
So sore.
So tired.
One more to tattoo.
2 more to clip.
2 started but not finished.
Hooves on 8 goats.
Pack the van.
Feed.
Milk.
The place has hair, goat poop, debris everywhere.

I have blisters on my hands from clippers and hoof trimmers.
Badger and Rita were playing this morning and Badgers nail caught the back of my ankle - broke a blood vessel and let me just say. 
Having vein issues makes it a bigger deal than normal. 
I am too old for this. 

Whose idea was it that we should show goats? 
Oh yeah... @OneFineAcre  

Despite it all I am so excited. I wish I could go. This will be a highly competitive show! 
There are a lot of amazing goat breeders in NC so really all the shows are highly competitive.
@OneFineAcre  hope Cocoa gets her 3rd leg!  Is Rachel showing her?  I know GW wouldn't want to interfere, but I think she is hoping to be able to.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I just posted 
I think Rachel has changed her mind
Her mom could use the help here
I'm counting on GW to show Cocoa
Actually was going to try to work that if Rachel did go

Y'all do realize the State Fair Youth show has been split into 2 shows just like the open show because of the numbers
Sannens LaManchas Nubians and Nigerians in Ring 1
Toggs Obs Grades and Alpines in 2

So you guys will have to juggle in both shows

They will pick a BIS in both rings but in the youth show the 2 judges will
decide the Overall Best for the $1,000


----------



## OneFineAcre

Cole said the fair said the entries are way up
Going to be a big show


----------



## OneFineAcre

OneFineAcre said:


> I just posted
> I think Rachel has changed her mind
> Her mom could use the help here
> I'm counting on GW to show Cocoa
> Actually was going to try to work that if Rachel did go
> 
> Y'all do realize the State Fair Youth show has been split into 2 shows just like the open show because of the numbers
> Sannens LaManchas Nubians and Nigerians in Ring 1
> Toggs Obs Grades and Alpines in 2
> 
> So you guys will have to juggle in both shows
> 
> They will pick a BIS in both rings but in the youth show the 2 judges will
> decide the Overall Best for the $1,000



It will be the same in the open show they will just switch judges


----------



## OneFineAcre

One of the judges at the State Fair put a post on this Dairy goat Pedigree FB page to post pics of your Toggs and a link to their Pedigree 
I did
She "liked" it 
One of her Bucks is Climate Control's sire


----------



## Green Acres Farm

OneFineAcre said:


> They will pick a BIS in both rings but in the youth show the 2 judges will
> decide the Overall Best for the $1,000


Wow! That's crazy! I don't think there's any premiums like that in FL. I don't think I'll make enough to cover the entry/vet fee at the show I'm going to this fall.


----------



## Southern by choice

And they're off!

Van loaded and a truck too!


----------



## OneFineAcre

We are right across from y'all 
I'm roughing it at the Econo Lodge
GW is watching mine for me
Your DH loaned me a bottle of Power Aid to add to their water
They were eating good but not drinking enough
He actually gave me a good show tip
When the fair goers go to reach in to pet your goats tell them they bite
It works like a charm


----------



## Southern by choice

So glad "we" are across from each other! 
You may have to tell DH which goats are which when he starts running them. LOL

They were setting up tents last time  I talked to them.

Why is the show starting so late? Is that the norm? 

Dh  ... if that doesn't work ( goats bite thing) he will get very creative... 

The above pic is hilarious.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I wish you all the best!! OFA too, and anyone else going to the show from BYH


----------



## Bruce

Why didn't you take your travel trailer OFA?


----------



## Southern by choice

Saturday morning was a busy one- with 3 gone to the Show me and DS had to take care of the farm and milk etc.
My one grown son (doesn't live at home) kept texting- asking if everyone was home he had a surprise.
I informed him of the goings on. 
He continued to text and I guessed he was stopping by ...
He kept texting T-5
T-4
T-3
at this point I was filling bottles and way behind schedule
next text says "go outside"

I thought hmmm- I didn't see him pull up...
and then...

I HEARD IT!

I heard a plane! 

I knew right away! 

I ran out the door hollered for the others "grab my phone" got some videos and a pic! 
He circled around a bunch of times and I must have looked like a real crzy person because I was literally doing this all over the driveway 



 

 

 

 

It made my day!  
I was nervous about the show. It really took my mind off it and I am just so proud of my son. He is amazing.

The show went well.  

Really blessed to have the family I do.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's awesome!  Don't know how you weren't freaking out about him being in an airplane (doing stunts?) over your house?  I'da died if my son was up there, lol.  He's enough of a daredevil on the ground!  On his wedding day he was pulling wheelies through the parking lot in a tuxedo.     Scared the life outta me!


----------



## Southern by choice

@frustratedearthmother   no stunts- just me not being able to hold the phone right. LOL
We wanted to get him flying lessons when he was 16  but time constraints and $$$ it didn't happen.
He is one to do for himself... 
I'm not worried- He has a great head on his shoulders.
Now my other son... is a daredevil.  (Lots of prayer over that boy )
These two brothers are so different but do so much together. A couple weeks ago they saved some guys life on the mountain.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Southern by choice said:


> no stunts- just me not being able to hold the phone right. LOL


Whew!  If you're piloting an airplane a great head on your shoulder is a great thing to have, lol!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I know he was Thrilled. I wish I'd have learned to do that, always wanted to...but, time and $$ just never showed up.


----------



## babsbag

Oldest son?  Not sure I'd want my sons learning to fly.


----------



## TAH

That's awesome!

My brother wants to be a pilot... Looks fun.


----------



## Mike CHS

I was glad to see it was your picture taking and not his flying.  Being a pilot I was thinking some not so nice things about his flying stunts so low especially in that airplane.


----------



## Southern by choice

babsbag said:


> Oldest son?  Not sure I'd want my sons learning to fly.


No, not the oldest- the "brain"   the oldest wants to jump out of planes. 



Mike CHS said:


> I was glad to see it was your picture taking and not his flying.  Being a pilot I was thinking some not so nice things about his flying stunts so low especially in that airplane.


LOL The sun was actually so bright that when I tried taking the pics I was so blinded it was a guess... my other son grabbed the phone and got some video. 
He has been flying for awhile but never flew over us before so  it was so cool.


----------



## Hens and Roos

pretty neat surprise!


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> the oldest wants to jump out of planes.


Well now he can! 



Southern by choice said:


> I heard a plane!
> 
> I knew right away!


Did he stay for lunch?


----------



## babsbag

Southern by choice said:


> No, not the oldest- the "brain"  the oldest wants to jump out of planes.



 

But I still am not fond of planes or of flying so I have to question the "brain". And as far as jumping...why jump out of a perfectly good plane?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

A post about the BOYS! 

We've been really busy here, but thought I'd pop on for a minute and give a quick update. 
We have been going back and forth and decided to sell off some of our boys. Kinda hard when *someone* loves the boys and wants to keep them all *cough cough SBC cough* 
We are very blessed to have such great homes for these guys, and am so happy with where they are going/have gone.

Over the last week Ruby's little buck went off to his new home. Our vet has loved Ruby from day one! I think Ruby brings back some good memories and how could you NOT love such a beautiful, sweet doe?
Our vet has been amazing through all the years (she is like family) so we decided to gift her the buck. I am humbled that our vet trusts our herd to bring in one of our animals! 



 

Next was our Mini Nubian buck, Elliott. 
We (SBC) has held on to this boy for two years, with the plan to use him over a new line of Mini-Nubians that we will/would build. I have not been happy with a lot of MN's out there, so this is why we kept him. Liked the genetics and his dam's udder (Ruby) is fantastic. He is a nice buck and well put together. But, we need to get our numbers down and it isn't right to have a buck sitting around with no job. I had someone half way across the county that really wanted him, and would have been a GREAT home. But, he couldn't be air shipped and they weren't completely sure when they could come get him. I can say, having him on ground transport for several days made me a little nervous too. I was contacted by another couple that really loved him as well, and they were local. After talking to them it sounded like the perfect home for our sweet boy! Talked to the out-of-state person and they completely understood. We are hoping to ship a spring kid out to them if we have a breeding-quality mini Nubian buck.

@ragdollcatlady I just saw your post about the Mini Nubian buck issue. I wish he could have gone to you! But CA is a hike from NC, a bit farther than the MO folks that wanted him! 

 Here is sweet Elliott, pictured as a kid. 


 

Next up is "Spidey Man"
I am also so happy where he has gone! His new owners are equally excited I think  
He left Saturday, his new owners drove over 8 hours to get him! @Sweet horizon Nigerians  this guy just went down to SC  
  

We have a few more to move on out, but they are all going out of state and one lady may be driving close to 9 hours one way to get a particular Mini-mancha buck, the other getting a lamancha. Since several goats are going, we will drive a few hours to meet-up with the buyers, but this will be after the state fair. 

I thought I had someone for Lucy's little buckling, but the buyer didn't come through. He is such a handsome boy, I think! He has finally gotten a bit more depth on him now (pic from July). He will make someone a good herdsire, someday  


 
I also did a thing  
I was blessed with very, very nice lamancha buckling. He is an April kid and has already bred 4 of our does. His pedigree is fantastic, his dam scored 91EEEE and is a 3*M milker. Sire scored an 88 as a YEARLING! I cannot say enough about this herd! I haven't gotten any good pics of him yet, he is in rut and has eyes for his ladies right now  


 
His performance pedigree  


 

Since I'm on the subject of bucks, @OneFineAcre look at this!
Isaac. He is FAR away from the does. In the farthest pen actually. 
The does were in heat and he got out, TWICE  Thankfully there were still several fences between him & the does, so no risk of any accidents  We have a hay feeder on the fence line and worked his way through a small gap. It was promptly fixed and no more issues. It was a bit of a surprise, we have never had a buck try to escape to get to the does!  


 

And a "just because" pic- LOOK at how big Olaf is! That is a 3ft yardstick on the second pic! Love that boy  at 18 months!
  

Since we are trying to tweak the herd & reduce we will be selling some of the does too. I have a doe leaving this week and the others will leave after the State Fair.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Such a great group....sure glad it worked out and have good homes to continue on for.
Keeping SBC locked in the closet with her eyes closed until after the state fair may be a difficult task....Good Luck!!...


----------



## Bruce

Goat Whisperer said:


> And a "just because" pic- LOOK at how big Olaf is!


Hey, a goat tall enough to touch without bending over! 



Goat Whisperer said:


> I wish he could have gone to you! But CA is a hike from NC


Doesn't seem to stop @babsbag


----------



## Southern by choice

Sending 100 lb buck via plane is expensive.

Yeah, baby Olaf is huge for a yearling!


----------



## Bruce

Put a hat and coat on him and buy him a seat in coach!


----------



## babsbag

Make him a companion animal and you can fly with him.


----------



## Bruce

Always thinking @babsbag!!


----------



## Mike CHS

It seems like you are selling some awfully nice goats but I know you have to control numbers.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Mike CHS said:


> It seems like you are selling some awfully nice goats but I know you have to control numbers.


Thank you! Yes, it has been a hard decision but we have to do the right thing. Next up are the does… not going to be easy to let go of some of these does. 

This guy (Chami) & his brother Gordy will be leaving as well. We have their 1/2 brother (same dam) and Chami's son. 

F-1 mini mancha


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Goat Whisperer said:


> Thank you! Yes, it has been a hard decision but we have to do the right thing. Next up are the does… not going to be easy to let go of some of these does.
> 
> This guy (Chami) & his brother Gordy will be leaving as well. We have their 1/2 brother (same dam) and Chami's son.
> 
> F-1 mini mancha
> View attachment 39287


 him! Who is he out of again?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

His dam was Candlelight Sun Moon & Stars.
We tragically lost Star to a shattered leg. It couldn't be fixed and we lost her and her unborn kids. 
Someone is getting one heck of a buck! 
Her udder on a 12 hour fill:


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Will ya'll explain this "downsizing the herd" thing to me?  Does that actually mean the goat(s) that live at your place go somewhere else to live(?)....and maybe there's an exchange of money in some cases?   I've heard of it...just haven't seen it in action very often...   

Ya'll seem to be very good at it - keep up the good work!


----------



## animalmom

Nah, @frustratedearthmother, once a goat is born on your property the property becomes owned by the goat for the duration of the life of the goat.  It is stated so in the goat manual you get with your first freshening.  All goats born on a property stay on the property regardless of the actual human owner.    (just messing with you)


----------



## frustratedearthmother

animalmom said:


> @frustratedearthmother, once a goat is born on your property the property becomes owned by the goat for the duration of the life of the goat. It is stated so in the goat manual you get with your first freshening. All goats born on a property stay on the property regardless of the actual human owner.



I knew I was following the manual!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

LOL it seems that is what we've been doing for the last few years. We kept a LOT of kids over the last few years with plans on keeping them until kidding. Once they kid we'll keep the top does. Makes it hard with some of these does though  

I have a doe leaving tomorrow.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I'm going to have to figure a way around the manual, lol.


----------



## Southern by choice

Well yall gonna be real shocked at this-

We sent off a doe today!
Next week another buck.
Tentative for another doe and another buck.

The goal was to retain and then cut back.
Come March there will be another round of goats we will move on and lots of kids.

The home where the doe went saw 2 of our mini manchas.... ummmmm  yeah, just not ready to let my lil baby loves go. They would have a great home, I just can't do it yet.

So funny because everyone that comes for Nigies... ends up in love with the Lamanchas and the mini manchas. They may have little ears but they have huge personalities. They are so social and cuddly. 

Fair: So much to do. GW is doing most of it but my big part is this week... feet and heads and tails. (Oh My!)
Haven't been to excited about the fair.... kind of just want show season to be done. 
Really not happy with the way the Lamanchas look... seems like Sept with goats cycling, bucks heavy in rut they just didn't eat well and are a bit on the thin side. Nothing we can do about it so oh well we will see. 
So I am getting more excited and it will all be fine.
I may list some goats after fair.


----------



## dejavoodoo114

Well, you have the advantage of already having a Very good weight on them already. So, they should look just right at the fair! Good luck and no worrying. It will turn out the way it turns out.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Thank you! That's what I keep telling her. 

I told SBC I'll  if she doesn't stop fretting.


----------



## dejavoodoo114

Exactly!! Besides, doesn't she always give us the best advice? Time to follow it SBC!


----------



## Southern by choice

@dejavoodoo114  are you siding with @Goat Whisperer ?
She is being mean to me


----------



## dejavoodoo114

Absolutely!!!  She can get a hold of me and we will both remind you it is all in God's hands!  And then if you don't listen! That's what friends are for right?


----------



## Southern by choice

dejavoodoo114 said:


> Absolutely!!!  She can get a hold of me and we will both remind you it is all in God's hands!  And then if you don't listen! That's what friends are for right?




You know- I just had the best conversation with another goatie friend. She breeds minis as well.
It was so much fun.
It is fun to talk about line ups and who should breed who and why and goals etc.
The best part it wasn't some "competition".... talking about what we like, what we don't, what we want to improve, and mostly about the goat- I think there is a huge factor missing when we only look at LA scores, milktests, stars, wins etc.... they are all great but at the end of the day is the goat one I love? Is she an easy keeper? Rugged? Hardy? Enjoyable? Does she milk with ease? Does she stay in milk for as long as you will milk her? 
We talked about goats!
About parasites.
About weather and goats.
Loss.
Health.
Ups and downs.
Personalities.

I miss that.
It was wonderful!


----------



## dejavoodoo114

Now I am jealous! Lately I find the only person, besides you, that I can talk to about that kind of stuff is my Dairy Management professor while we are visiting dairies. 
For myself, I like easy keepers and parasite resistant, meaning the parasites don't take a hold on them. That girl I lost last spring, I just found out she died from a uterine infection and the other girl I lost was because of heart scarring. At least they didn't die from parasites!
Of course, I really need goats who have good attitudes. I got rid of an entire line of great milkers because they were such PITA's!!! All of them!


----------



## dejavoodoo114

Sorry, forgot to mention, my Dairy Professor knows almost nothing about goats. She is asking me what she needs to include in the class about dairy goats. Still, there is a lot that Should be similar even if the Dairy cow industry is so very different from the dairy goat industry.


----------



## Southern by choice

@dejavoodoo114  you need to update your FB!


----------



## dejavoodoo114

I know, I know! I am such a slacker! That is why it I didn't apply to Vet School until that last minute...


----------



## Bruce

Goat Whisperer said:


> Thank you! That's what I keep telling her.
> 
> I told SBC I'll  if she doesn't stop fretting.


I'm not entirely sure that smacking your partner is the best way to keep the business relationship going


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Oh but it is.


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## Bruce

Poor @Southern by choice !! She hasn't been all that well lately you know, you should try to be nice to her


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## TAH

I'm laughing at this conversation!


----------



## Southern by choice

So we are still not done!
Great news though... our friend brought by her trailer  and we will be packing up tomorrow! 

She has been to a couple of shows with us and after the fair she will be the proud new owner of several goats! 
It is fun to have someone to travel with and do goaty stuff together. She already bought some mini's from us. 

I have another blister from hoof trimming. :/ 
These goats were just done last month... geesh.
We have heads to do on all the goats still and touch ups on a bunch... still have about 10 goats hooves to do.
It just gets too dark too soon now  and it leaves little time to get them all done.

Very excited for @OneFineAcre  to see Isaac's kids. The one doeling you can really see Isaac's influence over. She is a beauty.
I know they are just babies but we think they are pretty darn cute! GW and I have different favorites- I love the little black doeling- I did the minute she was born. The red one stands beautifully though.

Getting excited about the show. Hoping I will be able to get there at some point. Still making arrangements. I may swap places with DH - he can milk so maybe I can go this time. He told me to make sure I take pics.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Are you making some of those pastry thingies for the cover dish on Friday ?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

She's trying to figure out how she can make something really good AND keep it warm


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> Are you making some of those pastry thingies for the cover dish on Friday ?


Do you like spicey?  I wanted to make these really yummy appetizers. I just don't know how to keep things from spoiling and then warm them up. :/


----------



## babsbag

dejavoodoo114 said:


> Of course, I really need goats who have good attitudes. I got rid of an entire line of great milkers because they were such PITA's!!! All of them!



I got rid of a couple of LMs because they were PITAs and there are a few more on the chopping block if they don't straighten up. Most of my alpines are not bottle babies and I find that I really like them a whole lot better than some of the bottle raised kids. Not sure how this will work out next year when ALL of the kids will be bottled raised; I just don't need goats that need to be taught "down" and want to crowd me when I am walk through the barn.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I love spicy
Best to stick with easy for cover dish meals.
Maurine's "go to" is beef stroganoff.


----------



## Bruce

I imagine if you have a lot of bottle babies they won't get as much private attention as just one or two would. Maybe they won't be so "demanding" as your prior BBs.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Nope. They'll still attack.

I have raised roughly 30 a time. 
Not a big difference between 3 and 30 kids.... they are still little monsters.


----------



## Bruce

@babsbag needs a surrogate to feed the BBs


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Bottle babies love ALL people! Doesn't matter who it is. They will attack anyone and everyone


----------



## Southern by choice

@OneFineAcre  looks like Dh will just be picking something up... no time. Maybe next meeting I'll make my new recipe. 


Well... we still aren't done.
We are scratching Jane- she has injured her shoulder. Gave Banamine- will keep vet posted. 
We have the baby goats to tattoo still- that should be fun- and GREEN! 
Still have a few more heads to trim up.
No udders are shaved- good luck to @Goat Whisperer  because she will have to do this at the show 

My lil DD's project is still not done. 

Laundry to do and ironing show whites. 

I'm in need of a nap! 

The people that bought one of the Nigies called and want to get the mini mancha- I think I mentioned this already. I was pretty undecided but I think I will go ahead and place her with them. They are great people and she will have a great life. 

All goats leaving will have to wait- with fair and recuperation I need a break.
Have to schedule vet appt for HC for those going out of state. Hoping to do these all at the same time instead of trip after trip after trip.




Bruce said:


> I imagine if you have a lot of bottle babies they won't get as much private attention as just one or two would. Maybe they won't be so "demanding" as your prior BBs.


Funny  but in some ways the larger groups end up getting more attention. When we kid 10 does out at a time those kids require a lot because there are alot- and it's fun... the goats that kid at oddball times or later in the season still get lots of attention  but probably not as long (timewise) during the day.


----------



## Bruce

Goat Whisperer said:


> Bottle babies love ALL people! Doesn't matter who it is. They will attack anyone and everyone


Well then @babsbag is screwed! I guess she'll have to get someone else to feed them   Or maybe a nice automated milking machine, only it works in reverse.


----------



## OneFineAcre

What time y'all think you will be there ?
We haven't finished clipping 
Better to do udder when its fuller anyway 
We going to try to get there early


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Hoping to leave around 10:30 am 

We'll see.

Want to get the pens scrubbed and disinfected without feeling the evening rush.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Tell DH to pick up something good
How about BBQ ?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Maurine wants to leave at 12
If that's the goal we will leave at 2 or 2:30


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I wish y'all the best!

How many goats are you taking?


----------



## babsbag

@Bruce the plan is all the kids are going to a friends house and she is raising them for me. I don't plan on keeping any bucklings so I have a buyer for them as soon as they are trained to the bottle. Doelings are another story. I should  keep all doelings from Jumanji so it may get to be a full house pretty quickly. all LM doelings will be sold as BBs ASAP and mini Alpines does will be retained for now.  I have never pulled kids at birth, I have pulled them at a few weeks but never at birth. I have never had to worry about feeding colostrum and I still don't know if I want to let the doe nurse the kids for a few days or pull immediately. I'm not crazy about trying to get a newborn on a bottle...we will see.


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> Tell DH to pick up something good
> How about BBQ ?


That is what I suggested. Who knows what he'll get.



OneFineAcre said:


> Maurine wants to leave at 12
> If that's the goal we will leave at 2 or 2:30


LOL that is the way it is here- the goal is 10:30 but who knows.



BlessedWithGoats said:


> I wish y'all the best!
> 
> How many goats are you taking?


24 are scheduled but Jane hurt her shoulder. Mariah is scratched as well. 20-22 Goats



babsbag said:


> @Bruce the plan is all the kids are going to a friends house and she is raising them for me. I don't plan on keeping any bucklings so I have a buyer for them as soon as they are trained to the bottle. Doelings are another story. I should  keep all doelings from Jumanji so it may get to be a full house pretty quickly. all LM doelings will be sold as BBs ASAP and mini Alpines does will be retained for now.  I have never pulled kids at birth, I have pulled them at a few weeks but never at birth. I have never had to worry about feeding colostrum and I still don't know if I want to let the doe nurse the kids for a few days or pull immediately. I'm not crazy about trying to get a newborn on a bottle...we will see.


Far easier to pull at birth- they take the bottle so much easier.
Why are you selling all the LM's? 


I do know one thing- after they leave for fair- I am taking a LONG nap! 
My boys are coming to help out this weekend!


----------



## babsbag

Selling all the LM babies...I don't really need any more goats and I am obviously keeping the Alpines and I think I am going to try the minis again. I am milking one and she milks quite a bit for a FF, I have 5 minis to breed for next year and a few standards that I will breed for minis...I think. My nigi buck is with 4 other bucks so it is hard to get him out when I need him without "inviting" the entire "crew".   I have 12 bred (hopefully) but many many more to go.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

It's almost 11am and we are heading out! Great timing!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good luck!  Look forward to hearing how it all goes!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Good luck!


----------



## Bruce

Um, you mean ON SCHEDULE GW? I didn't know that was possible, it never seems to work a my house.


----------



## Southern by choice

They are checked in and set up. 
I get to supervise breeding pen today- lol


----------



## babsbag

Van and truck and trailer???  I was wondering how she was hauling all these goats. I think it is awesome and amazing that your DH is so in to this...things we do for our kids...and then we learn to like it.


----------



## Southern by choice

Yeah. pretty cool! He's a good guy. I'll keep him. 
I wish I could buy the trailer! It is awesome!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just be sure ya leave a few consolation prizes for all the others to jostle over....


----------



## Southern by choice

CntryBoy777 said:


> Just be sure ya leave a few consolation prizes for all the others to jostle over....



LOl This is a huge show expected to be over 700 goats!
There are amazing animals there! 
Some days you do good, some days you don't. 
You just try and do the best with your goats... sometimes they cooperate- sometimes not. LOL
I just hope our goats can make it in the top ten.  (for their class)

We have had several disasters with lil DD poster project. TWO TIMES! The adhesives we used were not holding- we had to redo the poster at 7 am this morning and apparently it came apart again! So DH aand my friend ran out to get better adhesives. UGH- I hope it holds- she put a lot of work into it!

Here is the poster.  LOL- SHE HAD to have the squiggles at the bottom   Every show we go to people ask why the ears are cut off.  Kind of strange really- especially when you have Nigerians and Nubians in the pen... kind of like why would someone think that especially because the others have ears and they are different... why would you cut off just some? Any way we hope it is educational. There are also experimentals that may have the other type ears (she put those at the bottom)


----------



## Hens and Roos

very cool poster


----------



## CntryBoy777

That is really Good!!....and a real breath saver too....
That's a whole lotta goats...
I'm sure ya will do Well.........


----------



## Bruce

Little Bit did a great job on that poster 

Of COURSE Lamancha ears are never cut, there isn't anything there TO cut!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

She did a great job SBC!! The squiggles are cool too!


----------



## OneFineAcre

That poster looks like a winner


----------



## babsbag

What a great job on the project, you should be very proud of her. An announcer at our county fair one year joked about cutting off the ears and boy did that rumor fly. He said that they did it to get more milk. 
 I remember back in the day doing science fair projects, before computers. My mom was a perfectionist when it came to getting things level and square and she helped many a time with lining up the informational signs on boards. I remember all the guide lines lightly made in pencil so everything would be straight. We had a wooden display board that we used every year, just repainted the back ground.  When my boys started doing projects we had a computer, what it difference when it came to doing signage...and charts and graphs.  We used rubber cement for all the gluing, easy on and easy off for next year.


----------



## Southern by choice

We are doing pretty good at the fair.
I will have more details later- 
We  have 4 Sr does entered for tomorrow.
1 -Nubian 7yrs old
1- Lamancha 3 yrs old
2- yearling milkers (Carolina and Clover)

So the bulk of the show is over.

As a side note- Foxy - the goat I love and kinda am fighting for- shows HORRIBLE- always does- placed 2nd in youth show and was in 2nd then got bumped so was 3rd in open show out of 24 goats.  Boots didn't make the cut


----------



## babsbag

That is a pretty fine looking collection of ribbons on that table. Must have been a busy day and it looks like congratulations are in order...again.   Nice sign too.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats on the results!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Looks like ya had a Great day!!....hope ya do just as Great today too....


----------



## Southern by choice

Well- season is over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

We went over all the results last night.
The Nigerian and recorded grade classes were huge in both youth and open... HUGE!
The Lamanchas were all about double in the open.
We are please with the results- when we went over everything we saw that pretty much the results were pretty consistent between the 2 judges.

The judges were flipped - they judged opposite breeds for youth and open. That is kind of nice because you get to see if they placed consistent or not.

When peanut went up for the Champion Line up and the int. kid was first, of course we wanted peanut to get reserve, and if not Peanut then OFA's goat. OFA's goat got reserve. We're cool with that!
Peanut beat both of those does in the youth show though (under Julie Matthys)
It is the way it goes. No complaints.

My "Little Bit" ended up getting 3rd in the poster submissions.
She also got 6th out of 19 for Jr Showmanship. I am very proud of her. It has been 1 year exactly that she has been showing.


Results for the show follow...

*Youth Show*
_*under Judge Julie Matthys_

Lamanchas
Prynne- 1st and JrCH
Raina- 1st
Ellie- 1st
Charlotte- 2nd
Tiny- 3rd
Zephyr- 2nd

Nigerians
Peanut (Red Hot) 1st & JrCH
Foxy -2nd
Carolina Girl- 2nd
Clover- 3rd

_*under Judge Jenn Tereba_

Recorded Grade
Tiffany 2nd


*Open Show*
_*Under Judge Jenn Tereba_

Lamancha
Zephyr- 1st
Raina- 3rd
Charlotte- 5th

Nigerian
Peanut (Red Hot)- 1st
Foxy- 3rd
Clover- 3rd
Carolina Girl- 4th

Nubian

Ruby 4/4 but 2nd udder - at a later time I'll give you the story behind this- it's pretty special


_*Under Judge Julie Matthys
_
Recorded Grade
Tiffany- 4th


----------



## CntryBoy777

Glad ya did very Well....Congratulations!!....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Way to go!


----------



## Bruce

Good job from all involved! Plenty of work through the years to get those results.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Congrats!!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Thanks everyone! I am glad it is all over.

We have learned a lot about showing over the past year.

One thing I have gotten to see is that there is sometimes a bit too much emphasis on it. It is fun but it is just a show.
There is so much more to a goat. Some of my favorite, hardiest goats will never step foot in a ring... yet they are still great goats and at the end of the day if it is all about wins, linears, stars etc then it is just a business at that point. 
We have always had goats for our family first. I never want that to change.

Met some really good people through this experience too.
Also have met some people that are so competitive that by golly if your goats are doing  well then you just become the competition and practically the enemy. Geesh.
I have seen lots of smoozing  and kissing up . 
There are those that are genuine and those that aren't. 

It is an amazing amount of work!  But we are getting better organized.

Now that it is all over and we retained it is time to cut the herd down. 
We will cut again in March after kidding.
This was the plan all along but I have to say it is excruciating. We are so very attached.

We are very blessed and have had some very beautiful and amazing animals but we MUST get the herd to a manageable number.
In the coming weeks we will have ND's, Minis,and Lamanchas available - if anyone is interested you can pm me. 

Meanwhile it will be nice to get back to a more relaxed time in life. We have gone to once a day milking anyway and are weaning the last of the bottle babies. As soon as everyone is dry we will have all the way til March! That is some good "down" time. Of course the goats that freshened in August will still be milked through as well as Trouble. We aren't breeding her- she will just sty in milk. 
Looking forward to do some other things this fall/ winter!

I miss not having time to be here too. Seems like I pop in and then boom busy busy busy.  
I do try to read when I can just don't always have time to post.
I miss my @babsbag 
I miss following so many of you guys threads. Sometimes it feels like I moved.


----------



## babsbag

I miss you too.  Where can we find your show results?  ...never mind....found them.


----------



## CntryBoy777

You all need the rest and time to catch your breath. Life is hard to enjoy when ya are meeting yourself coming and going and it just wears ya down mentally and physically. Hope ya take some time to smell a rose or 2 anyway....


----------



## Southern by choice

babsbag said:


> I miss you too.  Where can we find your show results?




https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/sbc-gws-journal-show-results-are-in.33980/page-35#post-523803


----------



## babsbag

Nice showing, you should be very very proud of all your girls, 2 and 4 legged.  

Jenn Tereba judges quite often at our shows, she lives in CA so she was a long way from home.


----------



## Southern by choice

Thanks @babsbag  I am always proud of all my babies! 

Speaking of 2 legged kids- 

I took a video of this but I can't post it easily so I will put stills up.
My son made this as a gift for someone in his church.

All from scratch, on the fly- this is the second "box" he has made... I will see if I can find a pic of the first one!
They are very different.
This one holds treasures! The only thing missing is the velvet inside.
Honestly- in person this is freaking amazing! He is so gifted with his hands. The ribbon is 3 strips of wood, as is the bow.
Seriously I have been negging for him to make me one- yeah, his own mom, and I still don't have one.
It was over 30 hours of labor- 
The young lady shows Boer Goats- I love the wood burning of the Boer on the inside!


----------



## Devonviolet

WOW!!!!        That box truly IS _amazing_!!!  You have every right to be a proud mama!    AND,  of course, his next box just HAS to be for _you_!


----------



## babsbag

That bow is amazing and the wood burning is perfect. It looks like I see some scroll work on the inside too?? Really beautiful work, the "friend" is a very lucky young lady. Very very nice.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

All from scratch said:
			
		

> Beautiful!  What talent!  I love the natural color and the bow is fantastic.


----------



## Hens and Roos

very beautiful work!


----------



## Mike CHS

Those kind of pieces require an amazing attention to detail so I know he is proud of them.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congratulations on your placings at the fair
You have great animals and very well managed


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Thank you everyone for the kind words! I am happy with the placings and am looking forward to a break.
I'm going to be making cheese like crazy, before these does get dried up.

Unfortunately we were not able to get any pics.  Just so busy and most of the pics were really blurry.

Last year, the 2016 State fair was our first show EVER. 
Clover was first place Sr. kid. 
This year Red Hot was first place Sr. Kid.

They are both out of Ruthie! Thought that was pretty cool.

I am so tickled about Zephyr going first in her class.
Some might remember when we got Zeph years ago she was in really rough shape, severely anemic and wormy. It definitely stunted her growth, she just barely meets the height and weight standard for lamanachas. She was the smallest goat in her class, but the judge really liked her and moved her up the line. I knew she was a pretty goat  Truthfully I only brought her to the show, hoping she'd be in the top 10 for the premiums. Going first was a nice surprise


----------



## OneFineAcre

What age class is Zeph ?


----------



## Bruce

That box is amazing. Apparently y'all have to wait in line, DD1 wants to know how much it would cost and she wants the next one 

I guesstimated a price based on the 30 hours. Given the detail and skill needed, I used $50/hr, it clearly isn't a minimum wage "job". She said "I don't think I could afford a box".


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> What age class is Zeph ?


3-4 year old


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> 3-4 year old


That's great
I always put more stock in how a mature doe places
Didn't get to spend as much time with you this year since we were in a different tent 
Glad to see you did well


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> That's great
> I always put more stock in how a mature doe places
> Didn't get to spend as much time with you this year since we were in a different tent
> Glad to see you did well



It was fun chatting with you and Maurine- for the minutes here and there. Your goats looked great and you guys did great! 
Since this was our first year all we really have had were juniors... but we have learned a lot. 
There were so many beautiful goats there.
So impressed with the work that Nigerian breeders have put into their goats.

When GW sent me the text that Zephyr was first she added a second line that said "not kidding"


----------



## Goat Whisperer

This is kinda show/ and Ruth "line" recap-

Unfortunately, we did not get any good pics last weekend (at the show) 

But I was just looking through some and had to post these, even if they aren't great. 

I cropped/resized the pics so you can actually see the goats, the the pic size might look a little weird.

This is Clover last year- first place senior kid (2016) under Joseph Pilotte.
Lil' Joe/Ruthie kid




She has since earned her dry leg, and has been a very competitive yearling milker!

Red Hot AKA Peanut. She is also very competitive and earned her dry leg. Pictured at 4 months and 7 months.




This is from the NC state fair. First place Senior kid 2017!
I was trying to get her to be still in the last pic. She likes to look straight up at me 


 



It was kinda special to me- my first year anniversary of showing and having these great results. I am so pleased with Ruth- she hasn't been shown because she is over 4 and has never been to a show. I don't want to put her through the unneeded stress. She has done a good job though.

CarolinaGirl has been no slouch either. I am very happy with this doe and I love her udder!
She has earned her dry leg as well 









We just repeated the Lil' Joe/Ruth breeding in hopes of some more great kids  Fingers crossed for does! 
Lil' Joe pictured below-




Just for fun- this was Ruthie's FF buckling.
I think the owner got a heck of a deal.




I am keeping CarolinaGirl's twin doelings and Clover's buckling (for now anyway).
They are all out of Isaac, as is Peanut and Lemon. I am so excited to see this group grow and I am on "pins and needle" to see them freshen!

Anyway, that is my ramble for the day


----------



## Green Acres Farm

They are lovely! I love Clover!

Are you planning on ever showing Ruthie?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I don't know. A few years ago we took her offsite for a class. She was very stressed and tried to jump out of the pens. I would only feel comfortable with taking her to shows that have horse stalls. At the last show, someone had a goat try to jump out of it's pen, and the doe broke her leg very badly. That is the same reason why I don't take Ruth to shows. I'd be devastated if that happened! 

Some does don't need to prove themselves in the show ring, I think Ruthie has proven herself in her offspring. Right now I'm focusing on the goats with the Wings & Caprines herdnane


----------



## Southern by choice

Well, we only have a few does left to breed.
This year I am focusing on my minis.
I really want to be able to retain a few. Of course that is contingent on the lamancha kiddings.

We will have quite a few first fresheners. Right now the goal is to see how those udders turn out.
Honestly, I expect great udders on all of them. I don't mean that arrogantly but the genetics and breedings have been good ones.
Regardless we will still need to reduce the herd. This will be very hard because two years of bonding with these girls - well it will be hard.
Our plan is to sell the kids out of the lamanchas (FF) as bottle babies- a bit discounted. The goal is 1-2 weeks old. The does will be sold with registration papers. All the bucks will be sold as BB's too but at a very discounted price and no papers. 
The mature does- not FF we will select one or two to keep and the rest will need to move on.
This will be a tough year after retaining so many for two years and now it will be time to reduce. It was the plan all along and in the long run it will be good for us.
We have far too many goats- we don't need this many.
It will be good because we plan on doing LA this coming year- I did think about waiting til after the LA but not sure yet.

Not sure what @Goat Whisperer  planning on doing. 

My goal is 10 does. Meaning my Lamanchas and my minis. (For me not GW)

I may be selling my mini nubians. Long story- but I will be pregnancy checking the two does. My f-6 PB may be sterile. 
I cannot afford to keep the does around and miss a whole breeding season AGAIN! Even if I could find another buck I like by the time I quarantine for minimum 30 days plus the transport and time to find one it will put the does way too late in the year for me to want to breed them. I do not want May or summer kids ever again! 
I missed last year, had vet out but we couldn't get a jump on him. Now this year the does got bred and Saffy I know has recycled- I went to the State Fair so I don't know If Emmy did too. That is why I will do the test first. If both does are open then I will need my vet out to verify. Another expense at this point. 2 breeding seasons lost, vet visits and feeding, testing, and caring for 3 goats with nothing to show for it is just not worth it. At this point eliminating the mini nubians may be the wisest thing to do. Having so many breeds is hard enough.

The does are all on once a day milking, except a few. We want to dry them off and have a nice break before next kidding. 
Some of our does are not very cooperative though. Millie, Trouble, Zephyr, Leah. Millie we have been working on for awhile so she may actually dry off! Trouble will never dry off so we will be stuck milking her year round anyway- we have not bred her and so far we are not planning to. She will just stay in milk. Zephyr, she may end up a year round girl too. Hoping to get her where she can just get to once a day.
Ruby and Jane- we will see if they dry off- I think they will but may take some time. They kidded late, they both almost died this summer, then boom they joined the living and started making milk.

Not a smooth year.

We will limit how many shows we do this year and how many does we take. It was a good experience this past year but we will change up some things for this coming year. I do want to try and get some of our minis to a live mini show, not the V-shows. 

It will be much more enjoyable with numbers down- less work- less feed- less hooves- less kids... we knew retaining for so long would be somewhat of a sacrifice but DH has been great about reminding me of the goal. There were times I had those moments when I just want to "sell half the herd right now"... he'd calm me down and remind me to hang in there and don't set myself back... 
That chapter will be able to come to a close. 

We did a lot of goat stuff this year but there is a lot more to life than goats so that will be the family focus next year... life outside of goats!


----------



## babsbag

There is no life outside of goats. But there is no life because of goats...it is an endless circle.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Foxy is driving me crazy! It is hard to tell when she is in heat. We will not run our buck with the does and will only pen breed. She was finally in raging heat today. Flagging, standing as close to the buck pens as possible, talking trash, the whole bit. Put her in with Isaac (after he tried to strangle himself in excitement of while bring him over LOL) and what does she do? Run, tuck her tail, and gives Isaac the "I hate you" look. Sigh. Maybe she's not ready? 
Nope.

She wants Seth or Shayne. 

Not who I want for her. 

If she is still in heat in the morning I will grant her wish and use Seth (Lucy/Isaac).

Snot. The empty threats of selling her didn't even work  

I just need her bred so I can see her udder. I really wanted to use Isaac of her but can't keep dragging the season out! 

Fingers crossed  
(pictured is Foxy- from last year)


----------



## Bruce

SBC, you KNOW you can't pick your "children's" mates. Don't even try


----------



## CntryBoy777

The best laid plans of mice and men....
Sounds like a teenager....


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Not SBC but I am playing matchmaker and they're gonna like it 

I just need to see her udder. I will sell all FF kids. 

Probably.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

CntryBoy777 said:


> The best laid plans of mice and men....
> Sounds like a teenager....


I keep telling her "mama knows best!" 

Right now she IS acting like a bratty teenager


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Goat Whisperer said:


> Probably.


I can NOT tell you how many times I've said that...or something similar!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

So far I am doing pretty good with keeping up with the "rules" I've set for myself.
I wasn't going to keep any FF ND kids or any of the Leah quads from this year (Boots & Foxy are full siblings from 2016). So far I've done pretty good, except I DID keep the 3 kids that Carolina & Clover produced. 
But their udders are awesome and they are nice does. 

Next season we will only keep a select few kids back. Now that we know how to really critique the lamancha kids it will be easier to decide who's staying and who's going.

That's what I like to think anyway


----------



## Southern by choice

@Bruce , @CntryBoy777  , @frustratedearthmother  did y'all catch that...   


Goat Whisperer said:


> Probably.



LOL  

Yeah, we want Isaac for Foxy. Isaac wants Foxy. Foxy wants the little man


----------



## Bruce

And what Foxy wants, Foxy gets


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh....just like warmed beet pulp on those Chilly mornings........sometimes we are our own worst enemies trying to impose our wants and desires, when the control is not quite up to us....


----------



## Southern by choice

Isaac is so spoiled. He gets away with a lot. 
We might try to trick foxy and bring in Seth but have Isaac there too.

Nothing wrong with Seth- he is Isaac and Lucy's kid... whatever works- IOW as long as she gets bred!

So- a few things I wanted to mention over the past 4 months but haven't had time-
Jane-
Ruby-
Chami-

Hopefully I'll get to these things. I thought about separate threads. Not sure if we should keep it in the journal or put on a thread.
Any thoughts?


----------



## babsbag

I have a couple of picky does but I am ready to run Jumanji with the does. Fortunately he is young and doesn't stink. I am so sick of trying to hand breed, time to throw them together and let the cards land where they will.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It's your thread....if ya wish the convience of it all being in 1 place then just post here...if they are demanding their own thread then, I'd hate for ya to get hoof marks for not doing so and give them their own thread....
About your buck situation...just remember that @babsbag had a similar issue, so Jumanji settled it for her...


----------



## Southern by choice

babsbag said:


> I have a couple of picky does but I am ready to run Jumanji with the does. Fortunately he is young and doesn't stink. I am so sick of trying to hand breed, time to throw them together and let the cards land where they will.





CntryBoy777 said:


> It's your thread....if ya wish the convience of it all being in 1 place then just post here...if they are demanding their own thread then, I'd hate for ya to get hoof marks for not doing so and give them their own thread....
> About your buck situation...just remember that @babsbag had a similar issue, so Jumanji settled it for her...



I hate when does decide they don't want the buck we have picked for them. 
I mean geesh
- we feed them
- vaccinate them
- do their hooves
- keep them clean
- pamper the goat right out of them
- clean their sleeping area and barns

they have ONE real job at this time of year- stand and get bred- 10 seconds of their precious time is all we ask.
NOooooo, they have to be all snobby like

Fortunately I don't have a whole herd like this!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just 2 words....Fru-Fru....


----------



## babsbag

It appears that I have about 20 like that.  Jumanji bred a tiny little LM today, she wasn't even in heat that I noticed but he did the deed. The doe that was bellowing and flagging ran like the devil when I put him in the pen. Brats.

I am beginning to think that perhaps some are bred. Time to draw some blood. @Southern by choice can you just come on out here and do that for me? 

It really is difficult to be too concerned about who breeds who when all I really want is milk. I just need to be sure that no minis get bred by a standard, that is all I worry about.


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> Hopefully I'll get to these things. I thought about separate threads. Not sure if we should keep it in the journal or put on a thread.
> Any thoughts?


I don't often get to reading "new" threads, keeping up with the ones I have "Watched" takes plenty of time. Not that it matters if I read up on everyone's goats since I have nothing of value to add.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I love reading the journals, but I think for educational type posts it is better to post it in a separate thread. The forum is kinda slow (other than the journals) and it's good to remember what the forum is about. 

There are lots of newbies and those that just "lurk". But who has the time to read through the journal from the beginning? 

But I think posting a small blurb on the journal with the link to the new thread is a good idea.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Got a cute video of the does slurping their beet pulp.  
Put it in this thread.

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/for-the-love-of-beet-pulp.36925/


----------



## Mike CHS

That was worth watching.  You definitely need sound to get the full affect.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Had a busy day today! Headed up to VA with a bunch of goats to meet up their buyers 

Shayne went up to WV. 





BrownEyedGirl went up with him as well. I guess if you are coming from WV it's better to come home with two goats instead of one  Really excited for this family and for the goats. They are thrilled and are so happy this was able to happen.


 

Chami (F-1 Mini) will be living in VA. His new owner just lit up when she saw him. She has loved Chami for some time and I am so glad she is getting him. She is really working on developing a good mini herd and feels that Chami will lock in some very nice traits. He has bulked up a lot since this pic was taken.  


 

Gordy (Chami's brother) is also living in VA. The new owner has mini's but is looking to get into registered stock and doing more with the herd. I think he is great buck and will really help her "step it up".  


 

Kenji will be living just over the line. His new owners saw Zephyr at a show and fell in love with her. They really want a doeling out of Zephyr, but are so excited to own a buck out of her! We did use him on a doe before he left. We were going to retain Kenji, but have 3 LM bucks (including his sire) so decided to let him go.


 

We put a lot into our animals and I love that they are able to go to such great homes! 
Seeing the happy owners, filled with excitement when they first see their new goat just makes my heart happy.


----------



## Mike CHS

They are all gorgeous - each and every one.


----------



## Southern by choice

Mike CHS said:


> They are all gorgeous - each and every one.


Thanks Mike

As you all know I love love love my bucks. 
It is hard to see them go but it was actually so  positive because we were really happy with where they were all going.
We also have very well mannered bucks. 
GW said while they were going over paperwork and chatting at the meet site the bucks were all just standing there on their leads... calm, content, no wildness, no bad buck stuff. That makes us very happy.

The one mini  buck (Chami) needs about another year to fully mature, we are hoping she will show him. GW loves his buck.

We took these pics while he was in the holding pen yesterday- the girls came running lol
   

We have another buck leaving next week or so.
Possibly three more does and another buck next month.


----------



## Mike CHS

It sounds like you guys spent a good amount of time finding the right homes but it shows the care you have given to make it a happy ending for them.  I'll say it again though - they are all gorgeous.  I'm not a goat person yet but those type of animals would tempt me.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, since ya have a repore with the owners, then ya have to think of it as an extension of your herd...kinda like a franchise, so it's not like ya are totally losing contact, but can still keep up with their further developement....that certainly is worth not seeing them every day and tending to them, and trying to figure out how they can fit in a crowded schedule at your place....


----------



## Southern by choice

Mike CHS said:


> It sounds like you guys spent a good amount of time finding the right homes but it shows the care you have given to make it a happy ending for them.  I'll say it again though - they are all gorgeous.  I'm not a goat person yet but those type of animals would tempt me.





CntryBoy777 said:


> Well, since ya have a repore with the owners, then ya have to think of it as an extension of your herd...kinda like a franchise, so it's not like ya are totally losing contact, but can still keep up with their further developement....that certainly is worth not seeing them every day and tending to them, and trying to figure out how they can fit in a crowded schedule at your place....



We have been very blessed with amazing people for our goats. And yes, they really do become like an extension of family in a goat family way.
We want our goats to be placed for exactly what the new owner is looking for. It is kind of like placing dogs too.
Of course we are super funny about our bucks. 
We get to see and hear the many horror stories about bucks. Yeah, genetics can play a role, but the main thing is knowing how to properly raise a buck.
I disagree with the philosophy of hands off, and limited interaction. It is all in knowing how to give affection to the boys and teach them appropriate affection towards people. I say this with no arrogance, nor boastfulness, but we raise some great bucks. Mostly due to @Goat Whisperer .  Many of our bucks go to people who have had HORRID experiences with bucks and swore they would never own another buck. Having a lovely boy has changed the minds of so many. One of our clients now has 4 of our bucks. LOL they boys are their favorite goats! They had such a horrible experience they were terrified of ever having another... another client has two of our bucks and same thing... 
It does our heart good to see that they can have a lovely animal that is also sweet and a joy- not a knucklehead. LOL

IMO it is much easier to teach good manners to bucks that are bottle raised. We have done both dam and bottle and they are all fine but the dam raised more often do have that more "herd" mentality- the dam raised boys that we have brought in over the years usually need more work in manners. It makes sense because the dam raised do use their head to "pound" on that udder to let the milk down... when they do that for several months it is just normal behavior and they tend to want to do that for attention etc unless they are constantly worked with. 
With the flu at kidding season this year we had several bucks dam raised... they are not quite as affectionate as the BB's but they are good boys and have still turned out really good.


----------



## Southern by choice

So, after everyone being so sick and we are so behind on everything what do I decide to do?

Refinish all the dining room furniture! 
Some of you that have been around for awhile may remember years ago I stripped all the furniture and did a whitewash and yellow. Wanted a fresh look. Our table is 9 feet long and 4 ft wide... 6 of the chairs were done to match the table- it use to be black paint for table base and parts of the chairs... the stain color was red mahogany. It was done many years ago. I bought all the furniture unfinished, finished it and so it stayed til I went to the white wash.

HATED the white wash! HATED IT! Everything stained it- in a big family the table gets alot of use... it was a nightmare... but that is why the refinishing brainstorm idea. 

The real reason is because all my kids always say "I wish the table was the way it use to be"... these are even my adult grown moved out kids!

I thought it would be a great surprise to have it dome for thanksgiving.
 what was I thinking?

It is really cool though because the kids still at home are all much older and haven't learned the skill of sanding, staining, painting etc.
So we are all working on it together! Having a team is awesome! They are so excited to make it "like it use to be".

So far the table top is almost finished being sanded back to bare wood, as well as 2 of the chairs, and the buffet.
4 chairs to go.... the other chairs are a different kind of chair... they are 100 year old solid walnut... they will stay the way they are.

Tomorrow I will start staining and painting the buffet and first two chairs- finish sanding the table top and get the stain on... hopefully the other 4 chairs will be ready for staining by afternoon!

After 2 coats of stain and 2 coats of paint and dry time I should be able to clear coat. Cure time will be a bit short but I think if we are careful it will be ok.

Wednesday evening we paint the whole room!   Maybe Tuesday evening if we are fast... everyone is so excited!


 



 



 

And just because she is freaking adorable! Rita


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

You are nuts!  But I can't wait to see the end result!  We had a large dark wooden table for our family with nine kids when we were growing up and the glow of the wood is a memory I cherish.


----------



## TAH

Sounds fun! 

Nothing like a big family working together and having fun! 

Like the table.... But even more that Rita face! So smooch-able!


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> I thought it would be a great surprise to have it dome for thanksgiving.
> what was I thinking?


You were probably still feverish. So what happens if the clear coat is still tacky when everyone shows up on Thursday?? OK, we won't think about that.


----------



## goatgurl

crazy woman!  I sure hope the picnic table out back has room for everyone just in case the dining room table isn't quite dry yet.  I know youall will enjoy your Thanksgiving no matter where you have to eat it. neither my daughter nor granddaughter  be here for thanksgiving or Christmas this year.  you hug up on them all as much as you can.


----------



## Southern by choice

my my my- you all have such little faith in me.....  
never realized how many glass half empty people were on here 


Now the walls may not be painted but that's ok....


----------



## goatgurl

its not you we're worried about but that crew of yours just might go awol before its all done.  anyway, happy thanksgiving kiddo.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I have several 30x30x30 inch stanchions w/removable headgates that I could bring in if need be  I might even clean them off first.


----------



## Bruce

Darn decent of you to remove the headgates @GW. I'm sure the "herd" will have good table manners and not need to be restrained.


----------



## Hens and Roos

nothing like a little pressure to get things done


----------



## Baymule

That will turn out so pretty! Can't wait to see it all finished AND a big meal set on it!


----------



## babsbag

You are indeed a woman after my own heart. A few years ago I decided to put in a new kitchen sink for DHs birthday celebration and I started on it 4 days before the party. The sink ended up being too big and I have a granite counter top, boy was that fun and messy. But nothing like a deadline to stay motivated. Good luck and I hope it dries, you can always get out the hair dryer to speed it along.


----------



## Southern by choice

Brief update-
I will post pics soon... Table and buffet look great! Some of the chairs needed repaired, they are but it delayed the finish. We had a great time. I did not paint the DR yet. I am not settled on the colors... so I will wait for now. I want to plan the kitchen cabinets and counter top first I think.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So... we had been talking about how to put round bales in the field. We never do that because of the mess and no way to control it, so we tear off the hay and put it in hay feeders all over the place. Well, since the lil goats (babies from earlier this year) have taken it upon themselves to open gates and go all over and the goats are going from one place to another and everyone eating everyone else's hay we cannot monitor who is and who isn't in need of more. Usually we fill hay feeders and when it's gone we refill... it gives us an idea of how the different groups are eating. Well... goats are goats.
We have a 16 ft gate on the one end in the front field, we have another gate adjoining the front /back  but it is too wet and soggy for the tractor to get through. We talked with our hay guy and he gladly took it to the field. We looked at the Premier 1 panels but ouch! Expensive.
So we got 2- 16 ft cattle panels (4ft high) cut them into 40" sections and clipped them together. We will get the Premier 1 Connector hinges next week. For now we just clipped the panels together around the bale. We can remove a panel, or so, easily as the bale shrinks. We just need to cover it if it is going to rain. 

The goats were so funny. EEEEEEEkkk "we are scared, what is that? Why? Hmm smells like hay, but it isn't in our feeder"
Of course a few went to the other feeder so we threw a little hay in it... of course that hay must be better even if it is coming from the same bale. 

Mommy come with us- it is so scary! Then there is Blue- Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy mom



 

Of course the babies have no fear... nyum nyum nyum  lol one is even peeing while eating 


 
Love how much space is around the bale. Blue and Chunk getting some love. Of course  Prynne and my mini girl are underfoot as always.


 

My lil adorable black mini working her way in (center) 


 

Mariah trying to guard her side! Goofy girl. Charlotte (rt) stuffing her face


 

Dogs all getting love from their people while the people ar ridiculously amused by watching the goats eat. 


 

Two of the boys with "Dad" so content to have their head scratched. And then there is Prynne again 


 

 Chunk- my love!  This was taken after about 30 minutes of him being in my lap. I was kissing his face and giving him hugs and everytime I stopped he'd nudge me for more. Chunky will always be my boy... he is still my heart, such a soulful dog. He even nudged the goats away ... it was as if he just wanted that really special time. After I got up he went to dad.  
Of course I loved on Blue and Pete... but I am the apple of this boys eye so he got the bulk of the attention. He is never demanding so when these moments come I try to not miss them. I knew at 3 weeks he'd probably be a keeper, by 5 weeks- yep- not going anywhere- that bond was far too strong.


 

I have to come up with names for the following two mini's. GW wanted me to sell these girls. I procrastinated hoping she would forget about it.. she never does.   I really like these girls. They are out of Trouble. They are delighful! I love them. Super sweet! They are 2nd gen grade mini's... I need 4 generations just to get to 1st gen experimental because the Granddam is NOA.   I don't care- it is a line worth developing.
The best milk on the farm, the easiest as far as production, longevity, parasite resistance, hardiness, feed conversion... yeah- they are worth developing. This one is elf eared( one ear up and one down- so cute)  the other (pic to follow) is eared.  Trouble had trips, the buck had gopher and I cannot register him as he is a grade. UGH. These girls will be. I may have to sell them after they freshen so I can keep their doelings and progress forward, but for now they stay. 
They are the sweetest goats! This one is under my feet all the time. LOVE her!


 

This is the sister. Everyone gets annoyed because she jumps up on you. No, she shouldn't but it is just a lil baby... 
Love her so much, she is so super friendly. She was suppose to be sold... I couldn't do it. I love her and she has some great dairy qualities.


 

Name suggestions for the last two?


----------



## babsbag

About the feeder...how big is the bale?  Are you worried about it getting wet on the bottom?  I used to use panels like that but I would get goats put their head through it and then another one try to get in the same hole and then start screaming and sometimes it was babies and they would really get smashed.  I use panels with 4x4 squares but it does rub a raw spot of their nose. I like the premier panels but the are $$$

Are you going to paint your cabinets? If so, look at the rustoleum cabinet paint. I was very impressed with it. What are doing with the counter top?


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Names- Ebony and Pepper?


----------



## TAH

Mosaic

Glory


----------



## CntryBoy777

I have actually found a different animal that dislikes change more than goats....Ducks!!.....
Sure glad ya got to spend some time giving your Boys some love and attention.
As far as names go....here are 2 that go together....
Midnight and Oasis....course Midnight could be Middie for short....


----------



## misfitmorgan

Amore and Tresna
They both mean love, amore in many languages and Tresna is Javanese for love. I had those names picked for our next doe kids we keep but we never get to keep any because something stupid always happens.

Be careful with those cattle panels, we lost a goat and a sheep using a similar set up for our round bales, Though your design does look safer and your goats have no horns. We have had the same problem as babs more then one goat trying to cram their head in the same square. Also had kids stuck trying to go thru the square and then one of the other goats going to town on them, lost two kids that way.

I finally caught up!


----------



## Southern by choice

Thanks guys, yes we may cut a few pieces out to make it more like premiers.
The idea for us is to keep it tight up against the bale, by removing panels as it gets eaten down... the panels are 40" wide but I may cut the other panel for a few 20" sections, so we can have more flexibility in putting just the right size in place to keep it tight. Once the nale gets eaten down considerably it will just get knocked on it's side.
The bale is sitting on a pallet @babsbag 

This is really just suppose the be for the big girls to munch on all day- they will still get their fru fru hay.
The kids are still separated so they get their own hay and feed... of course we clip the gates so they can't open it... once they have finished their stuff we remove the clip so they run everywhere now...  so there won't ever be that many goats at the bale like you see in the pics.

I like the name suggestions.

Oh Babs- not sure what to do with the cabinets. I may do an overlay...


----------



## babsbag

I am still looking for a feeder for the 3x8 bales that I can slide a bale into right off of my dump trailer as I have no way to move the bale once it is out of the trailer. Also thought about a trailer that I can just leave in the field and put panels around it, I think I have thought of every possible way to feed them and most them require buying a bigger tractor.  I looked at a feeder called a HAY BOSS but too much $$$


----------



## misfitmorgan

Yes as i said your's definitely looks safer, we just had ours wrapped around the bale and a rachet strap holding it and then we would ratchet it smaller as needed.....worked pretty good until we ran out of round bales and were just refilling it with a couple square per day.....thats when the accidents happened because were the panel overlapped itself the holes could become smaller after an animal had their head thru it. It never even occurred to us that that would happen.

You can buy very similar panels to what premier uses at most farm stores(TSC) they are called sheep/goat panels. $60 for 48" x 16ft locally which means you can get just shy of 5 of premiers panels out of one of the TSC panel. Premier panels are 48"x 40" each. TSC panels are a bit heavier gauge, premier panels are 000ga verticals and 3ga horizontals, while TSC are all 4ga. Cut the panel into 5 sections and then cut in your 8x12 eating holes are shown. I would so rather pay $60 plus hinges to make one of those feeders then $265.

One of the TSC panels will also make two of the single sided feeders or one double sided feeder. Building those types of feeders is on the very long to do list.
Panels at TSC https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/feedlot-panel-sheep-goat-16-ft-l-x-48-in-h


----------



## Southern by choice

@misfitmorgan  that is pretty much what we did... I like the larger holes in the cattle panels... the premier  panels do have the 4 larger eating areas but I don't like them. Too easy for two heads to get in there and get stuck. 
The reason we are doing the 20" wides with the 40's is so we can keep it tight. Since we have big, med , small they kinda get around the whole thing and the lamanchas stand and eat off the top. We are out there so much I think we can keep it pretty tight. 
I think alot of issues come from goats also not having hay available 24/7 then they gorge and the bales can get unstable. 

It was funny this morning though- they were all standing at the gate waiting for their hay to be brought in. 
Goofy goats. GW did put out the fru fru hay and walked the goats back to the round bale. 

My plan is to get the connectors from P-1... and connect 3 of the 40" panels together (more permanent) then the other 40's or 20's depending on what we need we just use clips... this makes it easy and fast to adjust.

Babs the square bale (big ones) are so hard to work with. If you figure something out you will need to share.


----------



## misfitmorgan

I figured that was pretty much what you had done @Southern by choice. I dunno if i prefer smaller 4" holes or the giant 8"x12" holes, i'm worn on whether they would try to stuck to many heads in the big hole too. I havnt seen any bad reviews of their feeders with the big eating holes but they do own the website.


----------



## Southern by choice

The panel we got has 8x6 openings... I like them. I don't want faces rubbed from them too small and worry that two heads or more could go through the 8x12's (Premier's) .... I am sure we will need to work with it for awhile and see what works best... 
I really wish my hay guys tractor could get through to the other 4 fields. He can get to one of them if it is bone dry... and the trees are limbed. His tractor is massive, and it is his favorite one, his baby so to speak. He doesn't want scratches on his girl. 
I love his tractor. She is a beauty!


----------



## Bruce

misfitmorgan said:


> You can buy very similar panels to what premier uses at most farm stores(TSC) they are called sheep/goat panels. $60 for 48" x 16ft locally


Ouch, that is nearly 3x the cost of their cattle panels!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

None of our local feedstores have the sheep & goat panels. I would need to have those shipped in. 

I would be concerned with the large 8'' x 12'' holes. There would only be 4 openings per panel.  

I think (my) goats would be more likely to get stuck in those than the cattle panel. The goal is to keep the panels tight up against the bale- so they shouldn't really be sticking their head completely through the panel. I will monitor it closely  

Of course I will go out and cover the bale if we are expecting a lot of rain. They will eat through it pretty fast so it won't have a lot of time to mold. And I did lay down a pallet to keep it from soaking up any moisture.


----------



## Baymule

@CntryBoy777 had the same idea as me on the names.....LOL

Midnight Blue because she is black with blue eyes. Then I went looking for other words or names than mean black.

Guadalupe- word from Spain meaning river of black stones (we have a river here in Texas called Guadalupe, I wonder if it has black stones...)

Jette- from Denmark meaning coal black

The second sister, I like her black markings. The first thing that pops in my mind is Zig-Zag


----------



## babsbag

@Goat Whisperer Your TSC doesn't have the panel with a 4x4 square? I'm surprised. 

I had panels with the 6x8 for a long time. One big goat would stick her head through and one baby would follow in the same hole and the screaming would start. Big goat would just keep on eating and baby goat would start choking. I decided that the 4x4 's rub spots was worth it (I don't show) not to have any babies in distress. Premier makes a 3x5 panel, that is my favorite. I have two of them and wish I had 10 more.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

babsbag said:


> @Goat Whisperer Your TSC doesn't have the panel with a 4x4 square? I'm surprised.


Correct. We have a lot of feedstores here and not one has the 4x4 panel. 

I don't think our kids are bold enough to stick their head through with an adult doe. They are jerks LOL


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I love the name Middi!!! How about Gemma for the other?


----------



## misfitmorgan

Did you settle on any names yet?


----------



## Southern by choice

@misfitmorgan  No, not yet. I am thinking of Ramona (as in _Ramona the Pest _by Beverly Cleary -children's book) for the eared min because she is overly friendly and seems to annoy everyone, 'cept me... I love her!  I am thinking of Music for the Black elf eared mini. Someone suggested Mosaic for the other and I liked it but changed it... so these are tentative.

We sure have been busy in one way or another. LOL
Doing house stuff. Still can't pick my colors.

We had snow for 2 days, one day off and on alternating with sleet, 2nd day snow... dusting with no accumulation... too wet out. COLD!

Craziness seems to happen at the worst times.
Let's see...

We had a baby goat screaming at 1 am... 3 of us are out in muck boots and jammies getting a baby goat unstuck from the OLD feeder. 
Seriously! Don't know how she jammed her leg down through a 1" gap. 

Chunk also ended up at the vets... 

Found out a doe was confirmed pregnant- throws everything off now... the other doe open

Got a tree, had family over, decorated tree.

Too many "dog" calls this week. Some people really are great and others... you know within the first 3 minutes to not waste your time on them. 

Planning for kidding.

Trying to get our act together to file paperwork for DHI and LA. Found out LA will be in August. 

Oh, and my friend sent me a pic of the BEAR! in her neighbors field ... my friend owns some of our goats, has no LGD! She is 7 miles from us. 

Deer in rut and coyotes fast behind seems to keep my dogs going most nights right now- mostly the teams in the woods. 
Haven't been back on the path that is just behind our fencing... I am wondering if I will find deer remains. 

The coolest thing this week, actually one of two cool things... my son got on video (on his phone) a whole family of otters from the creek... it is the creek at my next door neighbors place that all my kids like to go to. Waiting for him to send me the video! It really is cool! Such amazing creatures!

Other cool thing... had a car pull up... threw on boots and the people really wanted to know if they could get out and look at the goats. 
I said we aren't a petting a zoo... and started to say more when one of the people- the one guy said, "you have LAMANCHAS!"


Well then everything changed 

I was so happy someone knew what a Lamancha was and didn't ask why the ears are cut off I said well, sure ya'll can see them. Stay clear of the fence and dogs though.
Long story short the guy knew all the breeds! It was pretty cool! We talked for awhile. I think they are taking our 3 turkeys in a few weeks and I have his number, he really wants two mini manchas! He has a small farm, no dairy goats but had meat goats at one time. They want dairy goats.
Really nice people. I was cold to the bone by the time I went back in though. The dogs even settled quickly and relaxed enough to move away from the fence... all the lamanchas were up at the gate by then. 

So that is my boring update.


----------



## Mike CHS

I don't remember too many boring updates.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh....what seems like a ton of stuff happening for others, is just a boring ole time for SBC....sure hope that bear gets to hibernating and leaves your place alone.....


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> The dogs even settled quickly and relaxed enough to move away from the fence... all the lamanchas were up at the gate by then.


If the dogs trust them, you trust them, right?


----------



## Southern by choice

Bruce said:


> If the dogs trust them, you trust them, right?


Yes. The dogs always stay close by but if they glare they are wary, if they relax then I feel better.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Raina's "love me" face.


----------



## Southern by choice

I love this pic! Raina loves to show her pearly whites!


----------



## Mike CHS

She really looks like she is smiling.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

She does! She is very personable and whenever she wants something (food, attention) she does this. I'll scratch/rub right above her lip and she closes her eyes and will curl both her lips, it's hilarious! 

Do you see the white building in the left of the pic? She will get mad if she's not in the first round to come up for milking, and will run and jump off the side of the building, flailing her head back immediately and stare at me 

I might need to start a thread on her antics. We've never had a doe like this!


----------



## Bruce

Drama queen diva


----------



## misfitmorgan

Love the picture, she does sound like quite the character!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

A few weeks ago we talked with the manager of our local TSC about ordering some cobalt blocks.

It's been two days. They ordered 40 blocks.

We got a couple for us and a couple for some friends. (After we took some)

This is from last night.





Stopped by today to grab two blocks for another friend




Looks like TSC found a new product to carry.


----------



## Southern by choice

Went to see some great friends today and also went to see a house and property.
Had the best time with our friends!
The house/property? One word...

PERFECT! 

We will see what comes of it. Love it though!


----------



## babsbag

Can't wait to hear about the house.


----------



## Hens and Roos

@Goat Whisperer could you explain as to why you are adding Cobalt blocks? Did some reading about Cobalt deficiency- did you blood test your goats to find out their levels?


----------



## Southern by choice

Hens and Roos said:


> @Goat Whisperer could you explain as to why you are adding Cobalt blocks? Did some reading about Cobalt deficiency- did you blood test your goats to find out their levels?



I know you tagged GW but I thought I'd chime in... we are working on writing up something... we have been looking into cobalt for about two years. We will be sharing soon.


----------



## Hens and Roos

it will be interesting to see what you share as there seems to be many different thoughts on it.


----------



## Southern by choice

Hens and Roos said:


> it will be interesting to see what you share as there seems to be many different thoughts on it.



What have you heard?


----------



## Hens and Roos

The brief article I was reading(found on GoatWorld) about Cobalt in Ruminant Nutrition was talking about the findings that cobalt was recognized as essential for vitamin B12 synthesis and a deficiency in ruminants leads to a vitamin B12 deficiency.  Also that cobalt may improve fiber digestion in the rumen independent of it's role as part of vitamin B12. (This article was from 1999 and some of the other articles from 2007 but sites research from the late 80's)

Some of the articles are using sheep data because they didn't have goat data at the time of publication.

I am still reading other articles regarding trace minerals and learning about their importance to a goats diet.


----------



## Southern by choice

We have been compiling info for some time we also have some "real" case examples.

BTW- I believe all 40 Cobalt blocks are gone from TSC.... the majority were gone in 2 days, 4 days later they are gone (to my knowledge)
We had posted on our personal FB pages and it kinda went crazy from there. Now other people are talking with their local feedstoreplaces and getting them on board.

The thing I find very interesting is the number of health issue related to the deficiency... and how varied the evidence of deficiency can be from goat to goat.


----------



## Bruce

Is this a matter of the goats being able to self regulate their cobalt intake?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Yes, the goats will regulate. 
If they need it (hopefully) they will eat it. They have cobalt in their loose minerals, but not very much. 

On another note the new hay feeder is GREAT! We had another bale delivered yesterday- that means a bale lasted a full two weeks!!!! (for the does, have another that we flake off for the other goats- babies & bucks)


----------



## misfitmorgan

Is there a reason you went with asking for the cobalt blocks vs the cobalt loose mineral? I have cobalt bolus but i've used it once on one goat and didnt notice a huge difference. The plan was to try it out on my stunted tog does but they were to small for the bolus dosing so i never did.

I'm very glad the feeder is working out, i'm sure the hay savings will be very nice on the pocket book.


----------



## Southern by choice

misfitmorgan said:


> Is there a reason you went with asking for the cobalt blocks vs the cobalt loose mineral? I have cobalt bolus but i've used it once on one goat and didnt notice a huge difference. The plan was to try it out on my stunted tog does but they were to small for the bolus dosing so i never did.
> 
> I'm very glad the feeder is working out, i'm sure the hay savings will be very nice on the pocket book.



We have both ...now. The block is very minimal but having it available will help keep levels up in additional to e good loose mineral that contains the cobalt.
I am working on a write up but to answer your immediate question- the cobalt sulfate really should not be given "loose". It is a pink powder. Most goats will not even eat it. It can burn, therefore it must be mixed with water and drenched. There are different recipes for this.
You must wear gloves and protect yourself from inhaling it as well... not great to work with.
The issue with the loose minerals is most do not have cobalt in it, those that do have a very small amount and is not always adequate. Much like selenium or copper deficient areas when additional support has to be given, such as BoSe and Copper Bolus or Multi min injections.

I looked at the bolus rods. I also talked with Ferguson K as she had used them. I opted not to go that route.

We have tried so many minerals and our does just won't eat them.   We use to hand feed them minerals... then they started turning their nose up... it has become a real issue. We started giving drenches of Red Cell weekly just to get what they need in them... worked great to - saw some great changes. But we have far too many goats to do this. I talked with a friend- she does lots and lots of research too and she has been using a cattle mineral for years. Her goats are in great health and are beautiful. I thought I have to do something... so I tried it. Bought a bag and the goats love it! I am tracking how they do... it takes time. I just felt like some of our goats are just "too" slow growing. We have slow growing lines but I still feel like they need more. Our Nigies and minis are all fine. It could just be the line and genetics. I just want to make sure it isn't a deficiency. I did not do an analysis this time.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Our 3 tog girls seem tiny, i dont know if they will ever be their intended size. I do know there are two sort of tog sizes up here, a smaller version and a version as large as the alpines but more beefy in width. I have no clue which these girls are suppose to be but i do know they will be 2yrs old in February and look like 2yr old mini's.

Hopefully the move means we can set things up differently and get on top of stuff wit hthe sheep and goats more and see what works to get them looking more thrifty and grow.

No feed stores around here carry the cobalt blocks or ever heard of them so i dunno where i will ever find them. Most everything i've ever read on it says cattle and sheep should have cobalt free choice but no cattle or sheep people use them up here.

EDIT:
I just looked at pictures i took last night and it seems in the pictures that Ivy and Mocha are pretty much the same size as my Alpine but hazel is still tiny maybe half the size. Hazel did have two injuries as a kid so maybe that contributed to a stall in her growth, i dunno.


----------



## Southern by choice

@misfitmorgan  the longer I do this the more I want to throw my hands up in the air 

This happens to many breeders... why does one doe grow normal, the other slow and runty?  The twins Pearl and Prynne are night and day different. Pearl is very correct but small, delicate boned, narrower... she will remain in a mini program- like I said she is correct just smaller. Same care, same feed, same everything. Prynne, deeper, heavier in bone, broad and deep. 

Zephyr was super slow growing and really didn't get her body capacity til 3 years old. I look at the pics of her at kidding her first kid and she was so tiny, very nice doe just small... she was bred for minis. We felt smaller kids would be better for her as FF because she was smaller. This year she kidded standard buck, and  she has been bred for standards for 2018 as well. She has turned out to be an awesome doe. She has great body capacity, gorgeous mammary... she is short though- just meets the breed standard.

You can order the cobalt blocks on line but the shipping is killer! You can order the cobalt sulfate too and drench.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Southern by choice said:


> @misfitmorgan  the longer I do this the more I want to throw my hands up in the air
> 
> This happens to many breeders... why does one doe grow normal, the other slow and runty?  The twins Pearl and Prynne are night and day different. Pearl is very correct but small, delicate boned, narrower... she will remain in a mini program- like I said she is correct just smaller. Same care, same feed, same everything. Prynne, deeper, heavier in bone, broad and deep.
> 
> Zephyr was super slow growing and really didn't get her body capacity til 3 years old. I look at the pics of her at kidding her first kid and she was so tiny, very nice doe just small... she was bred for minis. We felt smaller kids would be better for her as FF because she was smaller. This year she kidded standard buck, and  she has been bred for standards for 2018 as well. She has turned out to be an awesome doe. She has great body capacity, gorgeous mammary... she is short though- just meets the breed standard.
> 
> You can order the cobalt blocks on line but the shipping is killer! You can order the cobalt sulfate too and drench.



That was the same confusion i had, everyone is fed the same feed in general. If someone is looking "behind" i will separate them at feeding time and give them more grain or whatever they look like they need. 

The togs have always been on the same feed as each other with the exception of Hazel, she has almost consistently for 2 yrs been given extra. Alfalfa hay instead of grass, a sweet feed mix instead of standard, or standard feed instead of mixed with shell corn, nurti-drench, vitamin E & selenium, Vitamin B shots, Probiotic Paste, lamb & kid, etc...it has made no difference for hazel.

Now as i said i noticed the other two have grown quite a lot and she is still little. I think thats why i didn't notice, i'm so used to just looking and worrying about Hazel i just assumed they were all three the same size still. I did a double take when i saw Mocha and Ivy were nearly the size of Cassiopia and Phoebe.



 

 
It also looks to me like all three of those togs are bred....but i could be wrong.


----------



## Southern by choice

misfitmorgan said:


> That was the same confusion i had, everyone is fed the same feed in general. If someone is looking "behind" i will separate them at feeding time and give them more grain or whatever they look like they need.
> 
> The togs have always been on the same feed as each other with the exception of Hazel, she has almost consistently for 2 yrs been given extra. Alfalfa hay instead of grass, a sweet feed mix instead of standard, or standard feed instead of mixed with shell corn, nurti-drench, vitamin E & selenium, Vitamin B shots, Probiotic Paste, lamb & kid, etc...it has made no difference for hazel.
> 
> Now as i said i noticed the other two have grown quite a lot and she is still little. I think thats why i didn't notice, i'm so used to just looking and worrying about Hazel i just assumed they were all three the same size still. I did a double take when i saw Mocha and Ivy were nearly the size of Cassiopia and Phoebe.
> View attachment 41274 View attachment 41275
> It also looks to me like all three of those togs are bred....but i could be wrong.


She does look like a mini. You are positive of parentage?
She may just be a small doe. It makes me wonder if sometimes one kid just gets more of something.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Southern by choice said:


> She does look like a mini. You are positive of parentage?
> She may just be a small doe. It makes me wonder if sometimes one kid just gets more of something.



Yes, i think, all 3 actually came from a large-ish(50 does or so) dairy farm down state. The does were not registered but i was told they were togs. I did not actually buy them, a local lady i knew for a few years bought them(at $100 each as bottle kids) and ended up needing to get out of her livestock for personal reasons so i bought 6 of her goats for $300 and the togs were included in that.

So unless they had a Nigerian buck and sold it off before she went to get kids they would have to be standard size i think. I do know Mocha and Hazel were both twins but not each others twin. I also am aware my togs were part of the dairies cull kids.

I also notice hazel stands like that a lot, like she is uncomfortable.


----------



## Southern by choice

@misfitmorgan  yeah she does stand funny... we have a doe that had a beautiful topline, we witnessed her get hit really hard from behind. Since then she stands a little off, hunched but not as bad as your doe... we think she would do great with a chiropractor, but it seems around here they only do horses. 

Well... @promiseacres  has somewhat inspired me. 
I am not going to be making and baked goods for gifting this Christmas but I thought I'd share some of my favorites.
These are not typical Christmas cookies and really are for discerning tastebuds... IOW not children. 
Children will eat anything with sugar and icing... they can have that and leave the good cookies for the adults that want flavor but not a bite full of sweet sugar.

Here are some of my favorites.  I also have a small list of Christmas Cookies from around the world... but my book is packed up. 

These are *Lace Pecan Florentines* - I love this recipe because it is actually a lace, most are thick and globby... they are suppose to be thin. The trick is the crispness and making sure the pecans are pulverized to the right consistency.  
_*Double Dipped Hazelnut Crisps*-_ These are extremely time consuming but so very worth it. I do buy my hazelnuts in shell... so that is the first thing- they are very hard to crack and it takes a long time.   The hazelnuts must be pulverized perfectly.... the rolling of the dough must be very even for a good bake, the cutter must be sharp for perfect edges. The baking isn't hard but tricky due to the color- it contains espresso coffee and semi sweet chocolate- so you cannot go by color. The dough is thin so the goal is "crisps". The last part of the dipping is fun but again time consuming- lots of steps.... They are gorgeous and oh so delectable!



 

The cookie circled-
*Chocolate Pistachio Fingers-* Again time consuming but oh so good!  Basically an Almond buttery shortbread type. The cookie by itself just melts in your mouth- delish!  The ropes size is the key to a beautiful presentation. Too thin, or too long and it throws the balance off. The hand dipping is tedious and dipping in the pistachio can make a mess.  Chopping the pistachios too fine, or leaving too chunky only makes it worse.


 

I also love raspberry ribbons! 

I am hoping to make a White Silk Raspberry Torte and maybe some Profiteroles (custard filled)  Christmas Eve Day. I probably won't have time but I really do want to make them.

LOL I guess I've never been "normal"... it occurred to me as I was typing - my very first cookies that I was allowed to bake all on my own (the siblings and I were too pick one recipe and make it for Christmas Baskets as gifts... we all picked something different and it was so  much fun) were Date filled Pinwheels.  What 8 year old picks dates?  If memory serves me I think I got tired and started just making date filled cookies... it seemed like we made hundreds of cookies  It was probably only 5-6 dozen. lol


----------



## misfitmorgan

Making baked goods for christmas presents has long been a tradition with my family. The usual are....

Date cookies(yes i too loved dates as a kid..still do, its not christmas without date cookies)
Cornflake wreaths (actually one of my favs)
Salted Chocolate Chip Cookies
Spritz Cookies
Mexican/Italian Wedding Cookies
Molasses Cookies or Ginger Cookies(soft variety)
Thumbprint Cookies

Non-cookie typical must haves:
Seafoam
Nut Clusters or Turtles
Chocolate Covered Ritz Crackers
Peanut Butter and chocolate Fudge
Chocolate Covered Pretzels

Now i dont like chocolate but the chocolate covered ritz i do like, something about the crispy crunchy slightly chewie texture. Most everything we have are "old" style cookies/confections.


----------



## promiseacres

Looks yummy!!  I am doing chocolate covered goodies this afternoon.


----------



## Southern by choice

Meanwhile....

Chevre!  11 lbs of milk turned into 4.5 lbs of CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE! 

We have 2 does left milking once a day. 
We were suppose to make another batch today but got busy. 

We will do the flavors tomorrow. 

My one son loves the lemon chevre we make- literally will just take the whole container and eat it like it was ice cream. We need to take stock in Nabisco or something.


----------



## misfitmorgan

That's some really nice looking cheese!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Happiness and joy are when you leave the house to run errands and visit friends and you return home to see your teenagers have taken it upon themselves to clean out the kitchen cabinets and get them organized again... the closet that was a catch all is now clean and organized, the throughway cleaned and orderly.

I think they have fun blasting the music and cleaning when I am not here, they always say Mom you need to go back out for a few hours... we can't get anything done when you're here! 

So blessed to have such amazing people in my life! 

oh, and DH will be picking up what I need for the tart and profiteroles


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's awesome!  Can you send 'em around here when they get finished at your house?


----------



## promiseacres

great kids.


----------



## babsbag

My feed store carries cobalt blocks. I put one out for my girls a few months ago and it lasted about 2 weeks. They seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## Bruce

frustratedearthmother said:


> That's awesome!  Can you send 'em around here when they get finished at your house?


And then to my house? Mine are too young to be of much help, only 22 and 24


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Southern by choice

We were pleasantly surprised to get in Our Dairy One renewal/ test. 
Still not sure if we want to do Owner sampler with verification test or just have a tester come every month.
If we move it is going to affect it. 

I'll just be happy to be on it this year. 

On a side note- we got our check in from the NC State Fair a couple of weeks ago! Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet! 

Doesn't look like we will do much showing this spring due to our due dates. We will see. Hoping to at least go to the show in Rocky Mount Memorial Weekend. We have a couple of does screaming in heat today but decided to wait. I do not want kids being born on or around those dates like last year. There is going to be another show just before that- 4 ring... considering it. I guess we will see how the does are doing after kidding. 

I have to laugh, dues are due....
ADGA
MDGA

We need to send more $$ for DHI and LA for ADGA
And more $$ for MDGA DHI

I have a bunch of mini's needing registered, and I need to do DNA for G6S on my Nubians. They are all negative by parentage but I rather have my own documents for my goats.

iow  $$$

Our Mini Nubians girls leave next week.


----------



## Mike CHS

I may at some point figure out how you keep track of all of that.


----------



## Southern by choice

Mike CHS said:


> I may at some point figure out how you keep track of all of that.



Easy- I have @Goat Whisperer


----------



## Bruce

Perhaps she contract out her services @Mike CHS


----------



## Southern by choice

Last nice day here then it is suppose to be awfully cold. 

@Goat Whisperer's 2 doelings and buckling born in late August are now 4 months old.
Totality and Eclipse (the does) are so clearly "Ruth/Carolina Girl"  
Just love how Ruth repeats herself in her daughters, it appears her daughters are passing that on as well. 
Loving these two doelings. 
Clover's buckling is looking fantastic as he grows. We have retained him for now. 

We are drying the two girls off... unsure when to breed them. They will miss the spring shows which is a real shame but it is what it is.
Looks like Linear Appraisals will be in August. UGH.

Ruth is looking nice and plump. Due in March. All does will be retained, and first buck. 

On the homefront- Finally found the paint I wanted for the Dining Room.
Painted that Thursday- it is two tones. 
Friday eve I started the window sills and crown molding
Today finished the high rail, and the doorways, and the baseboards.

I also got some stuff to try something on my kitchen cabinets- hoping to get to those next week.
DH still has chairs to sand. He did sand some more furniture down so I may paint that tonight.
He got some boards stained for me today as well. 

I have not started on my Tart. 

BUT- My mom and sister sent the family my favorite!
Harry & David! 
Pears will wait for tomorrow, but I have dug in to the cherries, nuts, the kids ate the chocolates!
She also sent from another company a blueberry coffee cake, Spinach and cheese croissants, and......... BAKLAVA!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Southern by choice said:


> @Goat Whisperer's 2 doelings and buckling born in late August are now 4 months old.
> Totality and Eclipse (the does) are so clearly "Ruth/Carolina Girl"
> Just love how Ruth repeats herself in her daughters, it appears her daughters are passing that on as well.
> Loving these two doelings.
> Clover's buckling is looking fantastic as he grows. We have retained him for now.
> 
> We are drying the two girls off... unsure when to breed them. They will miss the spring shows which is a real shame but it is what it is.
> Looks like Linear Appraisals will be in August. UGH.
> 
> Ruth is looking nice and plump. Due in March. All does will be retained, and first buck.



I was just commenting on this today! I am so so so excited about these two doelings. More and more of their dam line is coming through. Totality (red) is looking more and more like Carolina. She just has presence about her. Very wise and deep!

These two are the cutest. They think Chunk is their own personal Pyr and are always cuddled up and snuggling with him.

I'm very excited to see Ruth, her daughters, and now her granddaughters. Pretty soon I will have a herd of "Ruthie" goats.

I think Ruthies kidding this year is in my top 3 for most anticipated. I love that we are at a point to be able to do repeat breedings and already know how this kids will (most likely) turn out. My next two are (lamancha does) Raina & Zephyr. Both does are getting better and better with age! These two are my favorite lamancha does so far. Raina is the half sister to our past doe, Star, and I have really high hopes for her. Zephyr is just an all-around outstanding doe. More on her later, I might do a new thread on her…

Both girls are bred to our new lamancha buck, *B Black tie affair (dam is 91EEEE 3*M, sire 88 VVE as a yearling)

Raina comes from the same "line" as Black tie so I'm really really excited about this one!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I think your Ruthie herd is a pretty good one from what I've seen


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> Last nice day here then it is suppose to be awfully cold.


For North Carolina 


Southern by choice said:


> Harry & David!
> Pears will wait for tomorrow,


They probably aren't ripe yet, ours aren't. We keep them in the closet of the bedroom we like cold (OK, DW likes!), have to bring a few out at a time to get ripe. The closet smells like English muffins


----------



## Southern by choice

@Bruce  look at our lows... 
and some of our days 

It was 70 today 
Yeah, they (the pears) aren't quite ready yet.

 

Meantime I did the first coat of paint on another piece of furniture. Cleaned brush. Cleaned up. 
Realized I forgot to paint the drawer. 

So tired. 
We had such a busy day that DH went to the grocery at 10 tonight. Still isn't home. Poor guy.
I am not going to have time to make the profiteroles. 
I am making the tart! 
The family is coming for an earlier Christmas tomorrow. I have a lot of food to make. 

@babsbag  Rita is so upset because "mommy" has been in the other room all day.... we only got a 15 minute snuggle nap.... she keeps standing on her back legs hugging me. She wants her momma- I think she is really wanting to go to bed. She doesn't like staying up late.


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> @Bruce look at our lows...



We started the day at 22°, that will be the high. It is going to drop to 17° according to Mr. NOAA and be pretty much that for a day then get colder. -7° at 7 AM Wed, -13° at 7 AM Thu. Dang, I gotta drive to MA Thursday. -15° Friday. BTW, we are usually ~5° lower than what Mr. NOAA predicts. 

But I can see where your temps are pretty cold for NC!


----------



## babsbag

Rita is just a cuddle bug and she will want it even more when it is 19° out there. That is just brutal. I thought you lived in the South and can't blame this weather on me as it is nice in CA.


----------



## Southern by choice

Tried to get some pics of our dessert cheeses...
The syrup is homemade raspberry... the same is used on the Raspberry White Silk Tart





This is Raspberry Lemon  yeah, I know- not a great pic... cellphones   The plate is red and white but looks pink 




I have the ole stand by of Roasted Garlic/Chives
We made Lemon as well.
I am making Jalapeno something or other - haven't decided 
I have an idea of what I want to do, just not sure if I want to top it or fold it in....

Still need to do Blueberry Pie (another dessert Cheese)

I am thinking of doing something interesting tomorrow..... we will see what comes of my thinking.  ha ha ha

This is the tart.
As far as the tart- eh... I would definitely change the recipe if I make it again. It does not have enough of the white chocolate. The whipping cream is typical homemade whipped cream- not sweet. When it is folded in it is just lacking - lacking the white chocolate sweetness. Of course the syrup was awesome! I made plenty and saved a good bit for waffles and pancakes. 
I did mess up on the crust.  I left it in the oven for 1 minute to long. It wasn't burnt just overdone slightly and to be honest I didn't grind it small enough. It  was good but all in all I wasn't impressed with the basic recipe.




edited to add- This is mostly "Trouble's" milk that made this cheese


----------



## TAH

omg, looks so good.


----------



## misfitmorgan

That one with the bit of lemon curd on top looks like it might be my cup of tea. They all look great though and i dont even like raspberries.


----------



## Southern by choice

All the Lemon Cheese I made is gone.
All the raspberry lemon cheese is gone.
Roasted Garlic and chives - hidden 

Only have 8 oz plain chevre to work with tonight  so I will be making my Jalapeno something or other 

Tomorrow we will start another culture. 
@babsbag  maybenext year when you go into the off (dry) season you can visit and we will be in a new place... we have milk year round so you can give me a refresher on the Feta, and play with me in coming up with more chevre additions. 
@babsbag  these are the appetizer bites I was telling you about. I promise you they are not too hot/spicy but they are rich. I love these!
@OneFineAcre I think you'd like these


----------



## Mike CHS

They all look so good  but I have never had chevre cheese.  I may have to check with one of the Amish dairies to see what they have.


----------



## OneFineAcre

You all should try to make the next meeting.
It's at the Goat Lady Dairy which is pretty close to you.
Bring some of these.


----------



## babsbag

Mike CHS said:


> They all look so good  but I have never had chevre cheese.  I may have to check with one of the Amish dairies to see what they have.



Find someone with some goats and make your own. Many brewery stores sell cheese cultures and it is incredible easy to make.


----------



## Southern by choice

Mike CHS said:


> They all look so good  but I have never had chevre cheese.  I may have to check with one of the Amish dairies to see what they have.


If I'm ever your way I'll bring ya some! 
I'll be honest most cheese I test from dairies are   There are only 2 that I have tried their product and liked.
Most products I have tried I literally run to the trashcan.

Years ago before we actively started making cheese, and were just using the milk I was at OFA's and he sent us home with some... up to that point I had not had any good cheese. It was great.
Eventually when we started doing more I really wondered why such differences.

I think there are a few reasons. 
Homemade is in smaller batches, so pasteurized and chilled faster and more variation in amount of culture, hanging etc.
I also believe the goat has so much to do with it. That is why we have the breeds we have. I like creamy and rich.
This batch was mostly Trouble's milk- Mini Mancha 
Each goat's milk is slightly different. Millie (lamancha), Trouble (mini and Millie is her mom) have very sweet high fat milk the Nigies all have good fat, maybe not as sweet. Zephyr has great milk a good balance. 

Imbalance/deficiency in minerals can cause issues as well.
We do have our friends taste test as well, because often people get so use to their own milk/cheese that when it is "off" or goaty. 
They don't know it they are just use to it.


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> You all should try to make the next meeting.
> It's at the Goat Lady Dairy which is pretty close to you.
> Bring some of these.


Pm me the dates please.
I'll bring them and maybe another surprise treat.


----------



## babsbag

Different cultures can make a big big difference. What do you use?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Pm me the dates please.
> I'll bring them and maybe another surprise treat.


you get a news letter.
It's Jan 14th.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

babsbag said:


> Different cultures can make a big big difference. What do you use?


This last batch I used mesophilic + rennet.
We have tried another culture that says "chevre" (don't need to add any rennet).

The fromage blanc is a lot like the chevre, but has a more pronounced flavor.

The friend SBC mentioned really liked all the cheese. Said it was so creamy!


----------



## OneFineAcre

The local goat dairy cheeses like the Goat Lady or Spinning Spider I've never thought there was a problem with the taste of their cheeses, I've just never thought it was better than what we make.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I've never had SS chevre. 

Some of the other local dairy's though... 

I don't want goat flavor in the cheese!


----------



## goatgurl

the cheese looks delish.  maybe i'll stop at your house before I head to babs house to be her salesperson.  and i'm with you GW, I don't want goat flavor in my milk or cheese.


----------



## Mike CHS

We have gotten a few different cheeses from Amish farms that were much better than anything I have bought in a store.


----------



## Southern by choice

awww... my boy just stopped by... he has loved raspberries forever. We used to have row and rows of them before we moved South. He used to walk up and pick them right off the canes.  So... he just got the last (double portion) piece of the silk pie with extra raspberries and sauce. And a bit extra shaved white chocolate. 
Love my baby, no matter how old they get they are always my babies! 

Apparently my daughter made him  one of my recipes... they are house sitting for a friend (alternating days)... she'd asked my for some recipes last time she was here... nice to see her making some of my favorites. It was Chicken with Almonds in a pastry shell.


----------



## babsbag

I like Ricki's Fromagina from New England Cheese Making but they don't sell it in large batches so I get to experiment and find one I like. They suggested AromaB or MM100 so I will try those. I am also going to use vegetable rennet to appease the vegetarians.


----------



## Southern by choice

OK- I jut found a recipe- totally NOT goat related but I will be incorporating into my cheese.
@babsbag - I have to tell you about this one- you will LOVE this idea.   I wish I had your Feta, it would be perfect with Feta!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Southern by choice said:


> All the Lemon Cheese I made is gone.
> All the raspberry lemon cheese is gone.
> Roasted Garlic and chives - hidden
> 
> Only have 8 oz plain chevre to work with tonight  so I will be making my Jalapeno something or other
> 
> Tomorrow we will start another culture.
> @babsbag  maybenext year when you go into the off (dry) season you can visit and we will be in a new place... we have milk year round so you can give me a refresher on the Feta, and play with me in coming up with more chevre additions.
> @babsbag  these are the appetizer bites I was telling you about. I promise you they are not too hot/spicy but they are rich. I love these!
> @OneFineAcre I think you'd like these
> View attachment 41634
> 
> View attachment 41635



these look yummy, would you be willing to share the recipe?


----------



## Southern by choice

Sure- @Hens and Roos 
Simple- just add whatever you like to taste. LOL 
Which recipe were you referencing?


----------



## Hens and Roos

Southern by choice said:


> Sure- @Hens and Roos
> Simple- just add whatever you like to taste. LOL
> Which recipe were you referencing?



oops forgot to add appetizer bites


----------



## Bruce

goatgurl said:


> the cheese looks delish.  maybe i'll stop at your house before I head to babs house to be her salesperson.


That is going to be a LOOOOONNNNNGGGGG drive!


----------



## Southern by choice

Bruce said:


> That is going to be a LOOOOONNNNNGGGGG drive!


But we'd have a blast! Eat well, love on dogs, love on goats. 
Stay up all night chatting... it would be awesome!


----------



## animalmom

You know @Southern by choice, that one does not post beautiful pictures of incredible looking appetizers without including the recipe.  It just isn't done.

So, pretty please tell us how you put that delightful tidbit together.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Southern by choice

Ok- here ya go- @animalmom  & @Hens and Roos 

12 wonton wrappers
4oz cream cheese softened 
1/2 c sour cream
12 oz bacon cooked & crumbled (set aside 2T or so)
1 c shredded Cheddar cheese (set aside  a little for topping off)
3-4 Jalapenos - seeded and chopped (fine) if you like it real hot then leave seeds

Place wonton in each sprayed(cooking spray) muffin cup - you want mini muffin but not the super small mini muffin
Bake 8 minutes in preheated 350F oven or just lightly browned
remove and let cool slightly
----------------------------------------------
Medium sized bowl mix cream cheese, sour cream, bacon, cheddar, & jalapenos
Use a cookie scooper to fill each wonton cup
Sprinkle the set aside cheese and bacon over top
Bake 8-10 minutes

*yeild 12

we triple or quadruple the recipe - I have wanted to try this with our own cheese but haven't yet... if you do let me know how it comes out.

We tend to over eat these... and then look at each other like oooooooooooooooh no..... I ate toooo much.... but I want another one


----------



## Hens and Roos

Southern by choice said:


> Ok- here ya go- @animalmom  & @Hens and Roos
> 
> 12 wonton wrappers
> 4oz cream cheese softened
> 1/2 c sour cream
> 12 oz bacon cooked & crumbled (set aside 2T or so)
> 1 c shredded Cheddar cheese (set aside  a little for topping off)
> 3-4 Jalapenos - seeded and chopped (fine) if you like it real hot then leave seeds
> 
> Place wonton in each sprayed(cooking spray) muffin cup - you want mini muffin but not the super small mini muffin
> Bake 8 minutes in preheated 350F oven or just lightly browned
> remove and let cool slightly
> ----------------------------------------------
> Medium sized bowl mix cream cheese, sour cream, bacon, cheddar, & jalapenos
> Use a cookie scooper to fill each wonton cup
> Sprinkle the set aside cheese and bacon over top
> Bake 8-10 minutes
> 
> *yeild 12
> 
> we triple or quadruple the recipe - I have wanted to try this with our own cheese but haven't yet... if you do let me know how it comes out.
> 
> We tend to over eat these... and then look at each other like oooooooooooooooh no..... I ate toooo much.... but I want another one



thanks , just pulled some chevre cheese out of the freezer and will be trying them..without the Jalapenos! We'll keep you posted.


----------



## Southern by choice

Hens and Roos said:


> thanks , just pulled some chevre cheese out of the freezer and will be trying them..without the Jalapenos! We'll keep you posted.



Have to tell you... I don't eat Jalapenos. So trust me when I say keep them in!
 They really don't make them spicy hot it is more of a little zing.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Southern by choice said:


> Have to tell you... I don't eat Jalapenos. So trust me when I say keep them in!
> They really don't make them spicy hot it is more of a little zing.



given how our throats are feeling will skip the zig this time and try that at a later date


----------



## Southern by choice

@Hens and Roos 
If your stomachs don't feel well wait on this recipe- it is rich.

For respiratory/sinus with the flu- get "real" chinese hot mustard and put a dab on a soft piece of bread or roll... clears the head and sinus
I usually send DH out for a few wontons or an eggroll and load mine up with the real mustard- not the crappy gel packet junk they give you at the restaurant. OOOOOOOOOO baby! Clears it out and you can breathe!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Southern by choice said:


> @Hens and Roos
> If your stomachs don't feel well wait on this recipe- it is rich.
> 
> For respiratory/sinus with the flu- get "real" chinese hot mustard and put a dab on a soft piece of bread or roll... clears the head and sinus
> I usually send DH out for a few wontons or an eggroll and load mine up with the real mustard- not the crappy gel packet junk they give you at the restaurant. OOOOOOOOOO baby! Clears it out and you can breathe!



actually our stomachs are fine...it's our heads that are messed up . Waiting for the cheese to thaw overnight and will see how everyone is feeling tomorrow.


----------



## animalmom

Thank you!  Who would have thought to use wonton wrappers!  You are a genius, but we all know that.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Southern by choice

Came across this picture today. Such a pretty doe. Such a sweet doe.
Love this goat! 
Very excited - we did a repeat breeding that produced Wings & Caprines SunnyDay Clover & her sister Carolina Girl.
This is when she earned her dry leg.
Clover-


----------



## Goat Whisperer

The “boys” are 3 years old today! 
Most already know this but, we still have 3 of these wonderful boys (Pete, Blue, & Silver). They are such amazing dogs and we are so blessed to have these boys. We never thought we would lose Callie so soon (1year ago on Dec 12).  Blue is his momma through and through. 

 So thankful for these boys.
They hold a special place in my heart. 




@Latestarter


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Time flies!!


----------



## Southern by choice

First snow of 2018! Just 2 inches. I'm ok with that. 

My LOVE! BLUE!


 
 Ruth- 10 weeks to go- carrying very low this year 


 
Eliza and Tiggs having fun playing


 
Eliza whispering to Tiggs- I think she still wants to play


 
Pete- such a soulful dog! 


 
Ramona! My sweetie pie... the one GW calls  ramona  the PEST  This irl loves her people! F-2 mini kid with erect ears and PETE getting neck rubs


 
Silly goats


 
I could just inhale this dog!  BLUE- my love, so much like his momma Callie- I miss her so much, but Blue helps the heart.


 
Can never get enough of him.


 
RAMONA! not the pest!  I love this girl so much.


----------



## Mike CHS

As always those are nice shots but my favorite is Blue looking off in the distance.


----------



## Southern by choice

Mike CHS said:


> As always those are nice shots but my favorite is Blue looking off in the distance.


Thanks Mike... mine too. 

Very special connection with Blue. Hard to explain. It is as if though he senses the heartbreak and receives it, as if though he is taking it from me, being a tower of strength. He is a powerful, strong, stubborn dog yet the most obedient, observant and connects in a way very few dogs can.

I have had so many amazing dogs in my life, loved them all, but there are those that are just in a whole different realm.

Yeah, I know that made me sound like an absolute looney- that's ok.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Good thing ya was surrounded by such Warmth on such a Chilly day there.....
Suppose to start warming up here this wknd, with rain coming in Sun evening into Mon....guess the ducks will be glad to get their pool back and Gabbie won't be crunching on froze chicken poop....


----------



## Mike CHS

If that sounds looney, there are a bunch of that on this forum.  

I think I know what you mean though as I'm seeing something special with my Akbash.


----------



## Southern by choice

@CntryBoy777  I just stepped outside- had my coat on and my flannel lined jeans, no bibs because I was just going out for under a minute.


Came in and uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my jeans are so cold! 
Very windy here, very cold.
Had to wrap the bunny hutches (GW did) earlier.

Wow is it cold out.

Cannot imagine not having farm bibs. Anyone that doesn't have some... do yourself a favor- get them.
Layering clothes is not the same.
People are shocked once they get them and realize what a difference it makes. You will have them for years.
I look back before I had them and wonder how on earth I didn't freeze to death. Especially during February kidding. UGH


----------



## CntryBoy777

If I had to be out for any length of time, I'd sure have some too...but, I just grin and bear it for the short while I'm out. I might have to get Joyce some tho....she'd probably sleep in them too. She is sooo cold-natured ya would never think she was from Michigan. I'll look next time I get feed and see what they have at the CoOp in her size.....


----------



## Goat Whisperer

CntryBoy777 said:


> If I had to be out for any length of time, I'd sure have some too...but, I just grin and bear it for the short while I'm out. I might have to get Joyce some tho....she'd probably sleep in them too. She is sooo cold-natured ya would never think she was from Michigan. I'll look next time I get feed and see what they have at the CoOp in her size.....


Our TSC has a bunch at 30% off…


----------



## Southern by choice

CntryBoy777 said:


> If I had to be out for any length of time, I'd sure have some too...but, I just grin and bear it for the short while I'm out. I might have to get Joyce some tho....she'd probably sleep in them too. She is sooo cold-natured ya would never think she was from Michigan. I'll look next time I get feed and see what they have at the CoOp in her size.....



You know I never would have gotten anything like this for myself. 
But this is what happened...
A client that became a friend knew I am a cold weather wimp and would be sleeping in barns freezing waiting on kids.
One year with several all night phone calls (literally from 1am til 4 am and another time all night) walking through some kidding issues etc and helping via phone and video her and her husband took me out and we had dinner and a fun night out... she gave me a big gift wrapped box.
In it were my rose colored bibs!

One of the greatest gifts ever.
We truly have the best clients- we are so blessed by so many.

Long story short- it really changed so much for me. It may sound odd, but my clothes underneath stay clean, I stay warm and really do not ever get cold in them.
(of course good Muck boots are a necessity too!)
I was so blessed by that and it made such a difference that this year we chose to do the same for someone else. God is always good!
All I can say is they came right on time before this nasty weather, she cannot believe the difference. She called this morning (again) and said "I love my bibs!"

The carhartt brand is pricey- I have the Berne brand- equally as good but less expensive. Get them on sale @CntryBoy777  for your wife and you won't regret it!
She'll have them for years. I live in mine all winter.


----------



## babsbag

It's too hot here for those kind of bibs.


----------



## Hens and Roos

DH has a set of Walls(bibs and coat) that he wears when doing snow removal


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I live in my Carhartts!! I don't own another coat. I have a barn coat and a good coat. When I was pregnant during the winter, I stole one of my husband's because it fit around my belly! 

I have name brand now but they were bought on sale. I've had Berne and like it just as well. 

My kids even wear their little versions! Very cute!


----------



## Baymule

We all love all our dogs, but here comes that one who steals your heart and seems to be ingrained in every cell in your body. Looney? I call it Blessed. 

My son visited us at Christmas. He brought me his old Carhartts overalls. I put them over my flannel lined jeans and stayed toasty warm. I love them! He is a crane operator and works all over the country. This year he is in Deep South Texas, almost to Brownsville. Sure beats the winter he spent in Iowa! LOL


----------



## TAH

Well, solved all dads issues, I'm gonna have to tell dad... He is going to be so happy.


----------



## Southern by choice

TAH said:


> Well, solved all dads issues, I'm gonna have to tell dad... He is going to be so happy.



You talking about the bibs?


----------



## Southern by choice

Got all the coats in today! Yay!

These are the first time I have gotten their coats. I love the bibs so thought we'd try the coats.
Love them!
LOL my one said he was good and didn't need anything... over and over I asked are you sure?... yes mom, I'm sure.
Coats  come in
Son says... I need a coat too.
Got me all worked up. I was like  
I asked you... several times! Really.
My son looks over - GOTCHA! 

Love the humor of the whole lot of 'em.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I just wonder "Where" he learned that from....some of that "Fruit and Tree" thang, probably.....


----------



## Southern by choice

CntryBoy777 said:


> I just wonder "Where" he learned that from....some of that "Fruit and Tree" thang, probably.....


----------



## Southern by choice

We have no water to the house. Or apartment. Still. All day.  
We do have water in the warehouse so goats buckets are getting filled.

We had heaters on everything too. It is somewhere underground frozen.
From the well to the big tank is fine- that tank is in the warehouse.
Somewhere from the warehouse to the wellhouse (by the house) is frozen.


----------



## Baymule

Oh that is a pain in the backside.  Our deep freeze is over, how much longer is yours going to last? Are you hauling water to the house?


----------



## OneFineAcre

That sucks
How cold did it actually get last night
I saw people posting on FB -1 ?
I don't ever remember actual negative temps here ever maybe wind chill but not actual temp 
It was supposed to get above freezing today I thought but it didn't
Supposed to get to 45 tomorrow


----------



## OneFineAcre

I know we have set a record for the longest period that we did not get above freezing
It went below freezing on Dec 31st and hasn't gotten above since 
The old record was 159 hours I think and I think we were supposed to get over 180 hours today but we didn't get above freezing today so I don't know for sure what the new record will be


----------



## Bruce

That sucks SBC!! 

The biggest PITA is flushing toilets. You can easily enough get drinking water at the store but you really don't want to buy water to flush. At least you can still get water from the warehouse tank. Must be your pipes are pretty shallow.


----------



## Mike CHS

This is longest prolonged cold that I have seen here and you guys seems to be similar a day later.  Hope everything works out.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That certainly isn't good.....if any of the animal water is frozen it can be melted to flush toilets and save what ya have in the tank for drinking and using. I insulate all the up pipes from the underground connection, just in case. We went above freezing today and have rain moving in overnite....really Crazy weather!! Hope it all turns out okay for ya....water bubbling out of the ground will let ya know where the leak is.....


----------



## Southern by choice

The water from our well goes to a big tank- like everyone has that has well water... so it has clean water also has a spigot- we hooked up a hose to the spigot (3ft with a handle) and fill the animal buckets and buckets for the house.
This water is clean. 

The problem is that tank is in our warehouse the pipes go from there to a little "wellhouse" that has a whole house filter on it and then comes into the house. IOW if we took that whole house filter off it would still be clean water from the main tank. The issue is in the long pipe underground- somewhere it is frozen.

So even though we have access to good water we cannot shower, run laundry, do dishes etc. We are bringing water in for toilets. 
Just thankful we have water to take care of animals and bring in what we need. 

So, pizza for dinner, paper plates, plastic utensils, palstic cups, lots of paper towels.
We also got baby wipes so we can microwave them and clean udders for morning milking. 

Tomorrow NC thaws! 

it was 0-1 degree this am

Everyone I talk to is having a tough time, heat pumps cannot take this cold for two weeks. Several people we know are also dealing with frozen pipes and no water.
We try to always have lots of available heat sources.  The ice storms of 94 were so bad (up North) many had no power for 10 days in freezing temps. We made it out and didn't get stuck like all our friends and neighbors... but after that experience we make sure that we are prepared!
Pretty much have several radiator heaters (electric)  3 Kero heaters, fuel, enough stored water for about a week, canned food, grill, and wood for woodstove.

Yes, as long as I have lived in NC I have never seen a stretch so cold and so long. But it is NC... it will probably be 65 degrees later this week 
Gotta love NC!


----------



## greybeard

Kinda makes ya wonder what Feb is going to be like......

Been pretty nice here for the last few days, once that really cold air moved East but it was in the low 20s and upper teens for 3 nights before the stuff moved out. 
My plumbing insulation probably won't handle single digits for more than a couple of hours.


----------



## Southern by choice

Gotta be better @greybeard !

Seems this weather has also affected people's moods. So many grouchies! 
I even found myself a couple times getting really grumpy. Then I made cookies. 

One of our cheese batches didn't come out... it was a direct set but didn't set. Wasted a gallon of milk.
Made more.
Hanging cheese today. Woo Hoo!
Gosh it smells good.


----------



## babsbag

Was your house too cold for the cheese?


----------



## Baymule

February is usually the coldest month here. If February is worse than January.....


----------



## Southern by choice

babsbag said:


> Was your house too cold for the cheese?


No, house is steady... 69-72.
I think we just had a bad culture. 

We have water!


----------



## Baymule




----------



## CntryBoy777

Hope it wasn't too bad of a fix....but, sure glad it was taken care of....they are saying there is a possibility of 4" of snow come Friday here and temps falling back into the teens. Rain Thursday nite changing over, so it sounds like there will be ice under the snow....will have to get vehicles covered so locks don't freeze and can't get in and save all the scraping. My hope with the cold is that it thins out some of the bugs by Spring....


----------



## Southern by choice

@CntryBoy777 - that sounds YUCKY!  

Come to find out many many people ended up not having water the past day or two. I think the constant freeze just finally made it so those last 2 days was the "doer inner" 

So happy to get a shower!
You know luxury isn't a fancy car, an expensive animal, a big house....
NOPE
Luxury is having indoor bathrooms, running water, electricity, refrigeration. heat, ac, washing machines. And toasters, yes toasters are great luxuries!

So blessed to have these things that we take for granted.


----------



## CntryBoy777

And most of which we all take for granted until a snafu presents itself....then, it is all ya wish ya had....and very Thankful when they are realized once again....


----------



## Southern by choice

I am mortified!
For all my OCD buddies- be warned. Keep calm!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2099595370113310


----------



## greybeard

That bent nail? There's a tool that fixes that.
http://hooniverse.com/2012/09/24/truth-in-advertising-hazard-fraught-tools/


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Edited to add: Can you tell I'm quite OCD?!?! Lol


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm glad things are back to normal.  We didn't have water piped into our house for over two years so I know first hand that it isn't fun.


----------



## Baymule

I am giggling and laughing over that one. Some of them drove me nuts and I'm not even OCD, but my DH is. Funny thing, his OCD is selective and he does some of the dumbest things that get on my nerves.

Christmas-at my sister's-her house took 7' of water in Hurricane Harvey. It even washed off the brick walls, took out some of the sheetrock, could see right through the house. It took the freezer out of the garage, blew out the wall and dumped it in the pond at the back of the property. She had just got the granite counter top put on the day before Christmas Eve and had it sealed. DH "cleaned up" after supper on Christmas Eve. His OCD took over and he scrubbed the heck out of the counter top, all the while exclaiming about all the "stuff" coming off the counter. Congratulations-he just scrubbed off ALL the sealer.


----------



## Southern by choice

Baymule said:


> I am giggling and laughing over that one. Some of them drove me nuts and I'm not even OCD, but my DH is. Funny thing, his OCD is selective and he does some of the dumbest things that get on my nerves.
> 
> Christmas-at my sister's-her house took 7' of water in Hurricane Harvey. It even washed off the brick walls, took out some of the sheetrock, could see right through the house. It took the freezer out of the garage, blew out the wall and dumped it in the pond at the back of the property. She had just got the granite counter top put on the day before Christmas Eve and had it sealed. DH "cleaned up" after supper on Christmas Eve. His OCD took over and he scrubbed the heck out of the counter top, all the while exclaiming about all the "stuff" coming off the counter. Congratulations-he just scrubbed off ALL the sealer.



    

The paper heart and the folding of the paper about did me in.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> February is usually the coldest month here. If February is worse than January.....


That WOULD be normal here as well Bay! Just not this year.


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> That bent nail? There's a tool that fixes that.
> http://hooniverse.com/2012/09/24/truth-in-advertising-hazard-fraught-tools/


I would SO pay $139 for a tool that will straighten nails, what a cost and time saver!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

The last few days have been beautiful, with highs in the 60's!

Tonight the LOW is 60
Tomorrow- H 70 L40 with 80% chance of T-storms
Saturday is 45/23
Sunday is 39/18

Poor goats!  Thankfully they are all taking the weather swings without any issues. They have been enjoying the warmer weather.


----------



## Mike CHS

It was almost 70 here today with snow forecast tomorrow but your critters seem flexible.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Star and Comet had cashmere coming off of them today....Lightning doesn't seem to get any....but I told them here in another day or 2 ya will be needing the handfuls coming off.....suppose to have about 1" of accumulation on top of ice in the morning...it is raining right now....so, tomorrow may be a bit of a rough start....


----------



## Mini Horses

OneFineAcre said:


> I know we have set a record for the longest period that we did not get above freezing





Southern by choice said:


> Yes, as long as I have lived in NC I have never seen a stretch so cold and so long. But it is NC... it will probably be 65 degrees later this week



Same here!   And I am TIRED OF WINTER!!   Fortunately I didn't have any frozen pipes but, had all watering spigots drained down & cut off below ground, so had to tote hot water AM & PM...like many others.  Carhartts and my ski pants were lifesavers.  

Warm last couple days and yes, cold returning at night.   Rain tomorrow.  Rumors are more snow and bad cold late next week.
Oh, please, no more!!    

We all know that the dairy goats never leave the barns...just look out and scream!!!    Bring hay & warm water! 

They have me trained!  _  I did._


----------



## Southern by choice

Well... found out that there are going to be possibly 10 shows within a 3hr distance from us this year. That is alot of shows. Pretty cool for the many North Carolinian herds!
We don't plan on going to many though. Maybe one spring show and State Fair. 
Too many things on our plate this year. It will still be fun to go to some and spectate.

Kidding is around the corner. So much to do! 

Made more cheese tonight. This will be our last batch.
We are officially drying the last two goats off.


----------



## misfitmorgan

I got behind while i was catching up on your kidding journal....

So...

Bibs 
Flannel Lined Jeans 
What are these things you speak of????

Being serious DH and I dont own any of either of those things. We wear steel toed boots, jeans, and a hoodie with a coat...if it is super cold(like below 10F) a long sleeve shirt under that...warmer and we just go with a short sleeve shirt. DH does own 1 pair of sweat pants he puts under his jeans once in awhile, he works in a unheated shop for 8-10hrs 5-6 days/week.

Maybe we should invest in some bibs and muck boots....not likely to happen this winter though, maybe next.

The cold snap we had was bad overnight temp last friday here was -14...not feels like, actually temp....daytime high was 1F. Warmed up to 38F wednesday and 48F yesterday. Today is 15F not counting windchill, it rained all day yesterday which overnight turned into sheets of very slick ice and then got 1/2-1" of snow dropped on top of that. The drive into work was bad, I lost control of my car 3 times(minorly, never left the road) 2 other people a lot hit me when i was in control of my car and 1 person spun out in front of me when they tried to make a right turn at 5mph. I hate winter

That many shows near you is awesome SBC! I really would like to go to the one close-ish to us but i doubt it will happen this year. I would have to NOA my Togs and my Alpine and i dunno anyone local who will do it. I am soooo excited to see your kidding this year! I know you guys must be about dying waiting.


----------



## Southern by choice

misfitmorgan said:


> Bibs
> Flannel Lined Jeans
> What are these things you speak of????
> 
> Being serious DH and I dont own any of either of those things. We wear steel toed boots, jeans, and a hoodie with a coat...if it is super cold(like below 10F) a long sleeve shirt under that...warmer and we just go with a short sleeve shirt. DH does own 1 pair of sweat pants he puts under his jeans once in awhile, he works in a unheated shop for 8-10hrs 5-6 days/week.
> 
> Maybe we should invest in some bibs and muck boots....not likely to happen this winter though, maybe next.


I read that and went   then I went  again... then 

Seriously if I lived where you live I would not own any animals that lived outside.
I would be in hibernation.

Ice is the worst! Really no one can drive on it... makes it dangerous for everyone. Kills me when I see 4 wheel drive trucks that think they can drive on ice... they crash into others, flip, end up in a ditch.   Even with chains it would be difficult.  I wouldn't think you guys get many icestorms. 

There have to be some breeders near you that  you could take the does to for NOA.
I am glad we finally decided to get Millie NOA. 

I am pretty excited but it is going to drag out forever. :/   

We did get signed up for DHI - hopefully I have all my stuff in order. I  don't really care too much about the Lamanchas or Nigies on it, more the minis.
The Nigierians will be good so we can see what each buck we are using is contributing... but the minis for me are really what I want some data on.
We have a lot of FF Lamanchas and I just don't base anything off a FF... so it will be what it will be.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

@Mini Horses the dairy goats are certainly a bit spoiled! We have a hand of does that refuse to leave the barn if it’s cloudy out 

One doe won’t come out of the barn to be fed if it’s lighly raining. 

@misfitmorgan YES! Get the coveralls when you can, and a good pair of Muck boots. They are worth the cost. The coveralls really save your clothes, especially during kidding season!


----------



## Bruce

x2 on the coveralls. I don't worry about what I'm wearing underneath. Some mornings I'll put them on over my pajamas if I don't have to stay out doing stuff   Pretty much jeans and any long sleeve shirt will do most of the time. I'll put on an extra shirt if it is really cold out.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

The girls are looking big 

Leah- thinking *only* triplets this time. Her kidding history is quads, quints, and quads again.




 


Ruthie-
Last year she had triplets. She isn't due until mid March! It's hard to tell in the pics just how big she is. She has never been this large. 
Current weight is 94#




Just because  
This is just "leftover" hay. 






 

 
Too heavy to walk away  Ruth is a brat when pregnant but has been very sweet lately! 
The round bale is covered due to the storm that was coming


----------



## CntryBoy777

Good luck with all the Kidding season!!....


----------



## Bruce

Goat Whisperer said:


> The girls are looking big


"Big"? How about HUGE!


----------



## misfitmorgan

The girls definitely do look very large!!! I hope all goes well this year for kids.


----------



## Southern by choice

7:30 we had a dusting on the ground... by 11 we had quite a few inches. Suppose to snow til 4pm-7pm
I am amazed at how quickly the snow is accumulating... most pics were taken at ..by 11, definitely so  much more as you can see by the stanchion and some fencing... 

You can see where the goats started to come out then turned right back around... but then there is a set of tracks...
RUBY! Ruby with her dogs! She loves those boys and they love her.



 



 



 



 

Blue! 



Wood stanchion


 

I love this bug tree... so pretty with snow 


 

Panaoramic so it distorts things but still thought it was cool. Ruby reached up for a branch and got covered! LOL  The boys! Love the boys!


 

@Goat Whisperer  go this pic earlier-  so pretty, birds in snow are so cool


----------



## Southern by choice

@terrilhb - I meant to tag you in the above post.... this is our Ruby! 
I think Sara and Ruby just have that will... thought you might want to see our girl. Be encouraged!


----------



## terrilhb

Southern by choice said:


> @terrilhb - I meant to tag you in the above post.... this is our Ruby!
> I think Sara and Ruby just have that will... thought you might want to see our girl. Be encouraged!


Oh my goodness she is beautiful. Seeing her made me cry with happiness. Thank you for the encouragement.


----------



## OneFineAcre

We had nothing when I got up this morning.  But, it started snowing around 10 am and has really come down.  Still coming down hard.


----------



## Southern by choice

We are at 9" now and it is still snowing.


----------



## TAH

OH MY GOSH!!!! 

Sunny/cloudy and 44degrees.


----------



## Mini Horses

SBC -- what was predicted?     Is the 9" way over?

That crap is coming MY way -- going hard at it now and while "they" said 2-3"  -- that's out there now and still coming!   I just don't want this.   The foot we got 2 wks ago was a bear!

Yeah, dairy loves to "stay inside" in bad weather.  Smart.  Now the buck (Nubian) stays inside more in snow but, rain is ok with him.  Good thing because he sure needs a shower sometimes!  My Boer goats would go out in almost anything except the heaviest of rain...even then when it slowed some.  

Oh--  BLUE has THE most handsome face.      I mean, kissable!!     I can see why he's so special for you (even without the losing mom part).


----------



## Southern by choice

Mini Horses said:


> SBC -- what was predicted?     Is the 9" way over?
> 
> That crap is coming MY way -- going hard at it now and while "they" said 2-3"  -- that's out there now and still coming!   I just don't want this.   The foot we got 2 wks ago was a bear!
> 
> Yeah, dairy loves to "stay inside" in bad weather.  Smart.  Now the buck (Nubian) stays inside more in snow but, rain is ok with him.  Good thing because he sure needs a shower sometimes!  My Boer goats would go out in almost anything except the heaviest of rain...even then when it slowed some.
> 
> Oh--  BLUE has THE most handsome face.      I mean, kissable!!     I can see why he's so special for you (even without the losing mom part).



LOL they said 2-4 then 3-5 after that 6 or more... ummmm we are now at 

10"  

Some of my best memories growing up was in the snow... so it is wonderful when we get "real" snow here in NC.
It is still snowing. It is a very heavy snow though so very difficult to walk alot in , it will wear you out.

I didn't go on the hike with the fam. I hurt my knee real bad Sat, so not going to make it worse.

I know @TAH  it is fun! 

Don't care how old I get, I am happy to be like a kid!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Nightly news said that somewhere in your area got 12 inches.
We have about 7 now and it's still snowing at 7pm


----------



## Mike CHS

You folks got quite a bit more snow than we did but our roads are covered in ice due to the temps.


----------



## Southern by choice

We topped out at 10".

We might be looking at another house... hasn't been listed yet but heard through the grapevine it may be in the next month.


----------



## babsbag

Pretty snow. Just happy that it isn't in my yard but I bet my dogs would enjoy it. All they get is mud.


----------



## misfitmorgan

I believe that is the same storm we had SBC, we got 12" dumped on us day before yesterday. They were also wrong about the forecast. It started 3-5", then 4-6" then 4-10", then we ended up with 12". The storm we had here they claimed was lake effect and it was very light which didnt make it to horrible, roads cleaned up good. High today is 32F which is a mini heat wave.


----------



## Baymule

SBC, does your snow stay awhile or melt and run off in a few days like ours does? Snow is pretty, fun to play in for about a day or two, after that, it is not fun and I want it to go away! And it does!


----------



## Southern by choice

babsbag said:


> Pretty snow. Just happy that it isn't in my yard but I bet my dogs would enjoy it. All they get is mud.


I don't want to think about the mud that we are going to end up with.... I am going to happily focus on how pretty the snow is. 



misfitmorgan said:


> I believe that is the same storm we had SBC, we got 12" dumped on us day before yesterday. They were also wrong about the forecast. It started 3-5", then 4-6" then 4-10", then we ended up with 12". The storm we had here they claimed was lake effect and it was very light which didnt make it to horrible, roads cleaned up good. High today is 32F which is a mini heat wave.


15 degrees now with a feel of 6 degrees... but going to jump up to 41 today!  Sunday and Monday 60!   NC weather!   Then it will be here comes the mud! 



Baymule said:


> SBC, does your snow stay awhile or melt and run off in a few days like ours does? Snow is pretty, fun to play in for about a day or two, after that, it is not fun and I want it to go away! And it does!


Sometimes it stays most of the time it doesn't, NC has that crazy temp swing... I love it because ya never know what you'll get. This should melt quick... temps will be 60 by Sunday.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Our warmest forecasted day is going to be Saturday at 41F and then Monday is suppose to be 40F..so most of our snow will melt off as well.


----------



## Dani4Hedgies

Here in KS we have been in the negatives until yesterday high of 23 and now they tell us it will be a high of 48 today and 60 tomorrow. Really hope so getting so tired of carrying water around


----------



## terrilhb

Sadly I am asking when do you know it is time to put a goat down. As many now my doe Sara has been ill. I was optimistic  but now am wondering. She was acting better but know is falling down more and crying all the time. I swear if I have to put Sara down I think I might sell all of my flock. Obviously I have failed her. I am heart broken.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I know you're asking SBC - but please don't feel like you've failed her.  I've followed her story and you've done so much for her.  I hope she can rally again for you...but you may have to make that choice.  If that's what you decide to do please know that a lot of us will mourn with you.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@terrilhb Please try to choose what you know in your heart is best for Sara. Just try to remember that some things are beyond your control despite every attempt you make.


----------



## goatgurl

yes @terrilhb what FEM said, I read your/her story this evening too and from what I can tell you have done every thing in your power to help her.  raising animals isn't always easy but it's worth it.  many of us have all felt the pain you are going thru and we will indeed mourn with you.


----------



## Baymule

terrilhb said:


> Sadly I am asking when do you know it is time to put a goat down. As many now my doe Sara has been ill. I was optimistic  but now am wondering. She was acting better but know is falling down more and crying all the time. I swear if I have to put Sara down I think I might sell all of my flock. Obviously I have failed her. I am heart broken.



Please Don't give up on goats. A lot of us have felt your pain and gone through what you are going through. And it seems to be always your favorite, no fair! But you can't quit. Please don't quit. The grief, the tears, the sadness, blaming yourself and wondering why? We will grieve with you, pour your heart out. But if you let the grief overtake you and quit, you will miss the joy. 

I had a terrible time last year. I lost twin lambs, then I had to put the ewe down. The next ewe that lambed had twins had a ewe lamb born with her internal organs outside of her body and I had to put her down. I was devastated. I shed a lot of tears last year. Do you know who grieved with me? My BYH friends. They had my back. We will have yours. 

If I had quit, I would have missed the joy of the rest of the lambs that were born. This year, I had twin lambs born on New Year's Eve. The ewe lamb has a perfect heart marking on her knee and she is named Eve. A lamb was born this morning in the worst winter here since 1957. My husband named her Winter. 

For all the pain, for all the tears, for all the sadness, I keep on keeping on because of the happiness, the joy, the wonder of birth, the way Miranda climbs the fence and hangs her head over for treats. Sometimes it hurts, but I'll take the hurt so I can have the joy.

We have your back.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## CntryBoy777

@terrilhb we have an 11yr old doe that is really a sweetheart, but she is having some difficulties too. We know we are facing a tough choice not too far down the road, but it is a part of the responsibility of owning and raising them. Sometimes, when ya see that there is an pending situation just ahead, it is better to avoid the suffering for both the animal and the owner. It shouldn't be a deterrant for ya from owning goats all together and sure doesn't reflect back on you as an irresponsible owner either. As @Baymule has said, ya would miss out on the Joys of the other animals that haven't experienced your level of concern and care yet. Some things are beyond anyone's control, but have to be dealt with....even with humans.....


----------



## Southern by choice

terrilhb said:


> Sadly I am asking when do you know it is time to put a goat down. As many now my doe Sara has been ill. I was optimistic  but now am wondering. She was acting better but know is falling down more and crying all the time. I swear if I have to put Sara down I think I might sell all of my flock. Obviously I have failed her. I am heart broken.



You absolutely have not failed Sara. Quite the opposite. You have been there, beside her, doing all that you can. You have worked with your vet, taken on an overwhelming task.
@terrilhb when we can't fix it, we feel the way you are feeling. Everyone following your story has been there, we are feeling this with you, but I know we cannot feel the depths of that self doubt.
I just want to share and remind you, sometimes it is just beyond our control- out of our hands. 
Only you can know when enough is enough and that you are with her, see her and love her... 

I don't know why sometimes there are no answers, no rhyme or reason. Those are the hardest and in your mind you will go over and over and question everything, desperately trying to think of something you missed or could have done or why... the list goes on and on and you can make yourself sick over it. It is hard to step back, breathe deeply and find that place of peace.
I pray you find peace in your mind and heart. My heart aches for you. Hang in there you have not failed.


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## Southern by choice

A few more pics of the snow event.



 

 

 
Zephyr always happy to greet us!


 

Poor Ruth.


 
I thought this was Lucy but I think it is Lemon...  during the snow I think she is trying to eat snowflakes.


 

Snow mushrooms


 

Ruby trying to give a kiss. Blue always with his favorite goat, Ruby with her favorite dog. 


 
Tiny


 
LOL The baby goats weren't allowed out the first day- too deep. After much hollering GW brought them out.
They quickly realized they weren't impressed, they learned quickly to get on a worn path.... so they could trudge through to their human! Once there they climbed up into GW's lap and she carried them back to their stall.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Our goats and ducks both catch snowflakes....
Great pics!!....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Such beautiful pics!


----------



## terrilhb

Southern by choice said:


> You absolutely have not failed Sara. Quite the opposite. You have been there, beside her, doing all that you can. You have worked with your vet, taken on an overwhelming task.
> @terrilhb when we can't fix it, we feel the way you are feeling. Everyone following your story has been there, we are feeling this with you, but I know we cannot feel the depths of that self doubt.
> I just want to share and remind you, sometimes it is just beyond our control- out of our hands.
> Only you can know when enough is enough and that you are with her, see her and love her...
> 
> I don't know why sometimes there are no answers, no rhyme or reason. Those are the hardest and in your mind you will go over and over and question everything, desperately trying to think of something you missed or could have done or why... the list goes on and on and you can make yourself sick over it. It is hard to step back, breathe deeply and find that place of peace.
> I pray you find peace in your mind and heart. My heart aches for you. Hang in there you have not failed.


Thank you so much. I just left my friends house where she did a fecal. There was 23. She said that is nothing. We discussed this and she came up with an idea. We in Ga have had some really cold weather. Severe for us. And even with her blanket and being in the barn she might be using more calories to help her stay warm. We are supposed to be going into a warm spell. High 60's. She said this might help her. So I am going to pray and wait a bit longer. As my friend said as long as she is fighting and not in pain I need to fight along side her. Last night was a bad night. She fell over and even with me helping her to get up it took her longer. Made me cry. Thank you again.


Southern by choice said:


> You absolutely have not failed Sara. Quite the opposite. You have been there, beside her, doing all that you can. You have worked with your vet, taken on an overwhelming task.
> @terrilhb when we can't fix it, we feel the way you are feeling. Everyone following your story has been there, we are feeling this with you, but I know we cannot feel the depths of that self doubt.
> I just want to share and remind you, sometimes it is just beyond our control- out of our hands.
> Only you can know when enough is enough and that you are with her, see her and love her...
> 
> I don't know why sometimes there are no answers, no rhyme or reason. Those are the hardest and in your mind you will go over and over and question everything, desperately trying to think of something you missed or could have done or why... the list goes on and on and you can make yourself sick over it. It is hard to step back, breathe deeply and find that place of peace.
> I pray you find peace in your mind and heart. My heart aches for you. Hang in there you have not failed.


----------



## Bruce

Looks like you should have gotten longer legged goats @Southern by choice.


----------



## Southern by choice

So blessed to have the family I have!

One of my adult son's and I came up with a plan to just have a fun night out... didn't tell anyone til the day before!
Morning of I called all my adult kids (not living at home) and asked if they would join us. All said sure!
My oldest DD asked to bring her Boyfriend... I said of course ( figured I should since the first time I met him I grilled him and gave him a time... he was a good sport! I like that)
Kids still living at home got all excited!

We did the 10pm-1am bowl!  

We had a blast!  
I stood back a few times watching everyone interacting.  
You know, a Saturday night and half of them could have gone anywhere... but they all showed up. I saw all the siblings laughing, teasing, helping, and competing. 
We have a few that are HIGHLY competitive. 

Walked over to my son that helped put it all together gave him the mom look of "thank you" he looked at me smiled and said "I know this is what you love".
Yep!

I stood back and thought how proud I was of each one. How each one is making their way in the world. 
Topping on the cake is getting texts afterward... "Thanks mom!" 

Got home at 2am.... sleep by 3.

Today I am sore sore sore, my hips hurt!   So worth it!


----------



## animalmom

25 She is clothed with strength and dignity; she can laugh at the days to come. 
26 She speaks with wisdom, and faithful instruction is on her tongue. 
27 She watches over the affairs of her household and does not eat the bread of idleness. 
28 Her children arise and call her blessed; her husband also, and he praises her: 
29 “Many women do noble things, but you surpass them all.” 

Psalm 31 pretty much sums you up to a "T", @Southern by choice and the rest of us are blessed just to know you.


----------



## TAH

Beautiful pictures... And my goodness I need another LaMancha (My tablet will except that word ).

I've almost got dad convinved for the Mini Mancha... He likes the idea of a goat that milks like a standared but is smaller. Okay, I'm rambling, lol. 



Southern by choice said:


> So blessed to have the family I have!
> 
> One of my adult son's and I came up with a plan to just have a fun night out... didn't tell anyone til the day before!
> Morning of I called all my adult kids (not living at home) and asked if they would join us. All said sure!
> My oldest DD asked to bring her Boyfriend... I said of course ( figured I should since the first time I met him I grilled him and gave him a time... he was a good sport! I like that)
> Kids still living at home got all excited!
> 
> We did the 10pm-1am bowl!
> 
> We had a blast!
> I stood back a few times watching everyone interacting.
> You know, a Saturday night and half of them could have gone anywhere... but they all showed up. I saw all the siblings laughing, teasing, helping, and competing.
> We have a few that are HIGHLY competitive.
> 
> Walked over to my son that helped put it all together gave him the mom look of "thank you" he looked at me smiled and said "I know this is what you love".
> Yep!
> 
> I stood back and thought how proud I was of each one. How each one is making their way in the world.
> Topping on the cake is getting texts afterward... "Thanks mom!"
> 
> Got home at 2am.... sleep by 3.
> 
> Today I am sore sore sore, my hips hurt!   So worth it!


Nothing like a havng family together. 

My mom is always talking about how much she loves having us altogether but I think it is starting to dawn on her in 3-5 years time some of us will probably be moving on, so I always make sure to reassure her that we will be family forever (she didn't know what it as like when growing up to be a family). But I am going to read this to her.


----------



## Southern by choice

@animalmom  that made me cry. How kind.   You know I had the Proverbs woman (31) taped to my fridge many moons ago... I realized some things over the years...
First, that I am not the Prov woman.  
I will fail,  sometimes I will wish for a do over, sometimes I will make the wrong call or decision... I learned that all I can do is the best I can.
Thankfully, I am covered by HIS cloak of righteousness.

Oh @TAH - oh it is wonderful TAH, tell her it is... it is a joy to see your children grow and mature... yes there are some hard knocks along the way... but there is joy!
Every stage from pregnancy to newborn to toddler all the way through early adolescence to late... the teen years are awesome. Then young adult... each stage has been wonderful!
Tell momma to enjoy every minute because it is fleeting. 
I know you all will be around!


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> ( figured I should since the first time I met him I grilled him and gave him a time... he was a good sport! I like that)


Test number 1: Passed!



TAH said:


> My mom is always talking about how much she loves having us altogether but I think it is starting to dawn on her in 3-5 years time some of us will probably be moving on


Maybe that is why she keeps backfilling


----------



## Baymule

SBC, you are the best!


----------



## Southern by choice

Thanks @Baymule 


Forgot to mention- I DID take lysol wipes and wiped all the bowling balls down and the finger holes. I would have loved if everyone wore gloves but I got that look of ... too far mom, toooo far. 
Hey, it's flu season! Kidding season! Last year was a nightmare with everyone getting the flu in kidding season... no repeats!

Poor guy at the snack bar- paying for food and he puts the receipt in front of me for me to sign... I carry my own pen because I cannot touch a pen that 1000 other people have touched... but Oh, yeah, that's right I DON"T HAVE IT!   My lysol wipes were at the other end of the alley... I am trying to pull my sleeve down... My son says, I'll sign.  whew!  The snack guy was so cool about it.  

Goat poop... no problem
Afterbirth.... no problem

a pen


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’m the same way though. With DD2 and all her medical issues, I’m just as bad!


----------



## Baymule

Southern by choice said:


> Thanks @Baymule
> 
> 
> Forgot to mention- I DID take lysol wipes and wiped all the bowling balls down and the finger holes. I would have loved if everyone wore gloves but I got that look of ... too far mom, toooo far.
> Hey, it's flu season! Kidding season! Last year was a nightmare with everyone getting the flu in kidding season... no repeats!
> 
> Poor guy at the snack bar- paying for food and he puts the receipt in front of me for me to sign... I carry my own pen because I cannot touch a pen that 1000 other people have touched... but Oh, yeah, that's right I DON"T HAVE IT!   My lysol wipes were at the other end of the alley... I am trying to pull my sleeve down... My son says, I'll sign.  whew!  The snack guy was so cool about it.
> 
> Goat poop... no problem
> Afterbirth.... no problem
> 
> a pen


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> Goat poop... no problem
> Afterbirth.... no problem
> 
> a pen


There are WAY more germs on a pen used by a ton of people that you'll find in goat poop or afterbirth. DD's science class back in HS did a bacteria culture project. Most bacteria found:
On a drinking fountain? Nope
In the bathroom? Nope
On the pen in the nurse's office? BINGO!


----------



## Southern by choice

Busy week for me.

Subject 1
I was a big girl and got my monthly statement handed in! I chair the DNA testing for the MDGA. I am responsible for the info, applications, ordering/sending test (through UC Davis VGL) processing and sending results. I keep track of the financials as well.
I have to say I am really impressed with how the mini Nubian breeders do such a great job testing their herds for G6S! Also impressed with the parent verification. 
The casien testing is also being utilized! I plan on doing my herd, one at a time. 

Subject 2
I also had a meeting last night. Several years ago I was asked by our county's extension service to be on the livestock advisory committee. My one vet (neighbor vet) referred me. I met with our agent and that was that. The advisory committee are all folks in the community that do a lot of outreach and care about the education and care of our particular kind of livestock. I represent the dairy goats. We have cattleman, meat goat, poultry, a vet and some other representatives that I can't remember what they do. Anyway, last night was a recap of 2017. It was good. 
We have a great agent! I really want to encourage those that have sheep, horses, meat goats, wanting to raise a calf, etc to utilize your extension services if you have it available to you.
Soil testing, growing pasture, managing pasture, and a variety of other things can save a lot of money and time!  A neighboring agent says all the time, if you want to grow livestock you need to know how to grow their food! His first degree is in horticulture. He's really something to hear! Awesome!
Dairy goats are really a different ballgame. We talked about that last night too. 
Dairy goats are gaining a great deal of popularity yet many have nowhere to turn to. 
One of the things I noticed and shared was although we have several Dairy clubs and great ones at that, many newer goat owners are homesteaders. Homesteaders are utilizing their goats for the family's food. These are people that have no interest in showing, no interest in registries, no interest in milk-test, no interest in appraisals.  
Often the classes through the county are sheep & goat... but it is primarily info based on meat goats. Much of the suggestions for management do not apply to dairy goats.

Many things that are critically important especially in dairy goats are "hands off" "not touching that" subjects. LOL
So... the meeting was good. She shared pics and a glimpse of some of the farms she has worked with. It was encouraging because we do all the same steps when we get someone asking where to start. Sometimes I feel like 'does anything I am doing make a difference?'.  She reminded me of why we were asked to be on the advisory committee. She said there are some people that raise and sell livestock and once they are sold that is the end of it, and then there are others like you all that care and really want to help others succeed.  
Sometimes I think I care more than I should.   Maybe I'm just old -fashioned and my family background is one of building up others and lending a helping hand in whatever way you can. I am so blessed and want to be a blessing to others. I love seeing people succeed and watch hard work reap good benefits. 

After the meeting I talked to our agent for a few minutes about some things I have been seeing, observations really about DG management styles. I'll share that in a bit. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Subject 3
We are prepping for kidding. We will be using the lambar this year. Well, trying it anyway... we will see how it goes.

We are going to do something that we haven't done before...
(Back story) We have retained for 2 years to build our program since it turned that way, prior to that we kidded, sold kids and that was that. Our numbers are higher than what we will have in the end but it was necessary. This year we will only really retain some minis. I haven't focused energy on them because the energy, time, resources were primarily for the Lamanchas and Nigerians.
(Forward) We have A LOT of FF this year as well as seasoned does and we don't plan on keeping any because we a) don't need to and b) out of space.   We are going to offer Bottle babies for sale at 10-21 days old. After they have been disbudded and are doing well on bottle etc. at a bit of a discount. We will still have a screening process and BB's (Bottle babies) will only go to those with BB experience and existing farms. There may be exceptions but mostly I want to make sure they are going where they will be properly fed and cared for.
BYH has shown me how often people get BB's and they had no idea of what to do... so sad... and the kids die. Mostly from malnourishment. 
It is easier for us to part with kids then goats we bond so tightly with. I may have a milker or two as well.. that I'm not sure about.
We will also be participating in the DHI program. 


I have a subject 4 but I'll wait on that... to be continued... 
I realized this post is a lot to read already.


----------



## Mike CHS

I hear some negatives about the Extension folks but we have had nothing but good liaison with them.  They have asked us to participate in what is known as School Day at the county fairgrounds this spring. They use the day to expose students that live in town to how the rural part of their community raises the animals that many seem to think are produced in the store.  They have not had any sheep farmers available to participate so we were glad that they asked.

We also have a couple of teachers that bring small groups of students out to see how sheep are handled.


----------



## Dani4Hedgies

That's so interesting I wish we had something like that here. Maybe they do in Wichita or Topeka but here in Kansas City we don't have anything like that. Heather and I are looking into the 4H clubs in and around our homestead to see if we can find a group of people like you who teach, explain, mentor to families wanting to get into the different animals.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

I'm applying to be a 4H leader.  I hope to help suburban kids get experience with urban livestock. It's a branching out of my need to have helpers when I am away for which I've already established a posse of neighborlings. So now I hope to step it up a notch and get them some resources and competitions and hands-on projects.  Say a prayer that it all comes together.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

It’s called 3rd grade Ag Day and the FFA and Farm Bureau plus some with local ag niches put on presentations as a field trip for the third graders. We have two FFAs in our county and the event is at our fairgrounds. Local businesses and farmers provide equipment and livestock while donations from businesses are used to feed the volunteers and FFA members. It’s really neat. I was a “tour guide” my first year of FFA then presented vet science one year and beef for three years. It was a great learning opportunity for the 3rd graders and we learned from public speaking and putting together an event/presentation and where the learning deficit was.


----------



## greybeard

Southern by choice said:


> She said there are some people that raise and sell livestock and once they are sold that is the end of it





Mike CHS said:


> I hear some negatives about the Extension folks but we have had nothing but good liaison with them.  They have asked us to participate in what is known as School Day at the county fairgrounds this spring. They use the day to expose students that live in town to how the rural part of their community raises the animals that many seem to think are produced in the store.  They have not had any sheep farmers available to participate so we were glad that they asked.



The opposite is true here, and I believe it goes back to what is being discussed in this thread, with so much emphasis on 4H/FFA, students and small farms. The county agent idea (I'm showing my age using that term) was initiated in the early 20th century (actually..a little before)  to help farmers/ranchers be better producers and solve existing problems within the sector, and it pretty much stayed that way up to and thru the 1960s but in recent few decades it has changed a lot. 
County agents in this state now spend so much time, effort and $$ resources on 4h/FFA, youth in general and on hobby farms that it's almost impossible for a commercial producer to get any assistance other than his office assistance trying to hand you some brochure or handout. 
Nutrition or mineral problems? Forget it. They'll just refer you to a feed mill rep or "Go talk to 'Bob Smith' over on FMxxx, I think he had the same problems and may have figured it out".  One of our previous agents flat told me he didn't have time to do anything with commercial operations and we were the ones that are supposed to be able to tell everyone else everything about anything in the cow business. 

The same one that was going to come out here when I was palpating cows, and brought a 4H group out so they could learn. When I handed him a pair of ob gloves you'd have thought I had ask him to eat some of what we were cleaning out. Had to go get my wife to explain the procedures to the kids as I loaded the alley, worked the cows thru the sweep and operated the chute and did the dirty work while agent sat on a feed trough and watched. Might have been the first time for him other than watching a video up at TAMU. 
He sure looked the part tho. 'All hat..no cows' as we're prone to say.
(my wife don't care for any of it either, but at least she knows what I'm doing, what I'm feeling for and can and will work the headgate.)

Invasive plants? Nope, refer you to a herbicide rep, or hand you a Tx AgriLife Weed Busters booklet. 


Good with 'book learlin' I guess but I doubt ours knows which end of the cow gets up first, but can tell you all about anything youth related and how much time he spends with 4H. I'm all for teaching kids, and work with them myself, but the Agrilife mission statement isn't only about the county fair,  4H and youth. The producers are the ones paying the bulk of the taxes that fund that office, but get little in return. 
_
Within the broad context of this mission, the agency will:


Foster the improvement of agriculture and agribusiness.
Improve the stewardship of the environment and Texas’ natural resources.
Ensure a safe, nutritious food supply.
Strengthen Texas families.
Develop leadership skills and productive citizenship among youth* and adults.
Enhance economic security and financial responsibility among the people.
Improve the quality of life in Texas families.
_

*Has now become the defacto #1 priority of our county extension service, at the expense of all the rest. 
The one at the top, gets the least amount of attention, but it wasn't always like that. 
I'll still go to the youth auction with my checkbook, will probably donate another heifer or steer for some kid to raise and show, but I doubt I'll darken the county agent's doorway again.


----------



## animalmom

Maybe @Southern my choice has an exceptional good agent.  The one here for my county is about as useful as teats on a boar... never in the office unless the question/problem has to do with the dairy industry, then he falls all over himself coming up with solutions.  But the homesteader can just forget about any useful assistance.  

Go in and get buried in brochures that are not all that helpful, ask about help growing your vegetable garden and get handed a soil test bag and told to follow the directions.  You get the result back in lab talk that even the county agent doesn't understand.  Useless.  

And don't get me started on the FFA here.  If it ain't meat it doesn't rate as far as they are concerned.  Want to do rabbit in the FFA well there's some teacher assigned but no one who knows rabbit or how to set the rabbit up or how to teach the kids what they need to do or know or anything.  Throw three rabbits at a kid and tell him to bring them back for the judging.  Good luck.

Does make me a wee bit miffed.  I expect better our of a rural county especially one with a university.


----------



## babsbag

Agent...we have an agent? Just kidding as I know that we do but I have no idea what they do as I never hear them mentioned in any fashion. And they have never been mentioned by anyone in my goat assoc. and no suggesting that we use them as a speaker on any topic at of our education days.  Back in the day that I was a city dweller in another county I was a Master Gardener and I used to use the extension for many things related to gardening, including fruit trees. The director or head guy was a merit badge counselor for Scouts and did all the Ag badges.  Not sure about here.

I am going to hijack this thread for a minute.  @greybeard, do you or anyone you know test their cattle for Johne's?  I want to by a bottle calf at auction and sell it at about 3-4 months as I don't have a way to raise one to butcher age. Someone mentioned Johne's and suggested I not do it. But it isn't that prevalent in beef cattle and the calf wouldn't be shedding the virus when they are young. Just wondering what your experience is, if any, with Johne's and beef cattle.


----------



## greybeard

No, I don't test for it and don't know anyone locally that does. It's not a reportable disease in Texas beef industry either unless it's been added to the list recently.
From what I know about it tho, calves are just as much if not more susceptible to Johnes as any mature cattle.
More prone to have been exposed during birth and to lay in manure and bunched with like aged stock if they come from a purebred seedstock breeder.
If I were a seedstock producer or was bringing a lot of outside replacements, I probably would test for it. Diarrhea is one of the things I look for when buying calves or replacemnts, especially private treaty. Not unusual for sale barn cattle to get the runs but you can usually tell if they've had it for a while by their backsides and overall condition.


----------



## greybeard

animalmom said:


> The one here for my county is about as useful as teats on a boar... never in the office unless the question/problem has to do with the dairy industry, then he falls all over himself coming up with solutions.


Probably at a school somewhere..


----------



## BoboFarm

I was the poultry coordinator for FFA through high school. We did presentations for 3rd graders for our Ag Fair. We had over 600 kids attend the fair each year! It was an amazing opportunity for us and for the students that came.


----------



## Southern by choice

greybeard said:


> County agents in this state now spend so much time, effort and $$ resources on 4h/FFA, youth in general and on hobby farms that it's almost impossible for a commercial producer to get any assistance other than his office assistance trying to hand you some brochure or handout.
> Nutrition or mineral problems? Forget it. They'll just refer you to a feed mill rep or "Go talk to 'Bob Smith' over on FMxxx, I think he had the same problems and may have figured it out". One of our previous agents flat told me he didn't have time to do anything with commercial operations and we were the ones that are supposed to be able to tell everyone else everything about anything in the cow business.





greybeard said:


> Foster the improvement of agriculture and agribusiness.





animalmom said:


> Maybe @Southern my choice has an exceptional good agent.



We have a really great agent. She grew up in this county. Born and raised farmgirl. Her family has run cattle, horses, and poultry houses.
They do alot for cattle here because it is a cattle county. Most workshops are cattle related and pasture related. The focus in reality is revenue makers.
This is why dairy goats will never be a focus group.

At the same time they do work with and encourage new people getting into farming. The majority of newcomers are sheep and meat goat people. They are turning into producers.
Cattle, first... then sheep and goat. 

They do a lot of workshops. Last year not as many because of other circumstances but there were 28 courses.

The 4-h's... from what I see 80% are already farm kids... alot to do with cattle. But they are doing many other things too. Meat goats are pretty big and poultry.
The group of kids just got first place in judging. (cattle)

Now, our sister county does alot with crops. The agent is really good there but I notice the focus and many workshops are all about "climate change, global blah blah blah, organics" etc.
I don't think I've ever heard those words from our agent.
Another sister county has a new agent whose background is small ruminants... I think we may see more from that county in regard to goats.

Every meeting we get to see what producers show as savings from the implementation of the practices taught on. 

That is why the advisory committee is there. The agents in the county are so busy and spread thin, but at least they are good!


----------



## babsbag

greybeard said:


> No, I don't test for it and don't know anyone locally that does. It's not a reportable disease in Texas beef industry either unless it's been added to the list recently.
> From what I know about it tho, calves are just as much if not more susceptible to Johnes as any mature cattle.
> More prone to have been exposed during birth and to lay in manure and bunched with like aged stock if they come from a purebred seedstock breeder.
> If I were a seedstock producer or was bringing a lot of outside replacements, I probably would test for it. Diarrhea is one of the things I look for when buying calves or replacemnts, especially private treaty. Not unusual for sale barn cattle to get the runs but you can usually tell if they've had it for a while by their backsides and overall condition.



I am looking for a newborn calf and they come through the auction quite often and sell for pennies as no one wants to take a chance of no colostrum, or bottle raising, etc. I am a sucker for a cute face and I know that risks of sale barns but that doesn't mean I might not try it once.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

babsbag said:


> I am looking for a newborn calf and they come through the auction quite often and sell for pennies as no one wants to take a chance of no colostrum, or bottle raising, etc. I am a sucker for a cute face and I know that risks of sale barns but that doesn't mean I might not try it once.


@babsbag They would likely do better in at least a pair.


----------



## babsbag

@Wehner Homestead  Now there is an option I had not considered. YIKES !!!  I know that no colostrum is a real problem and highly likely but I have been told that sometimes the cow will literally calve at the sale barn and they sell the calf separately   Hopefully it will be soon enough that my goat's milk colostrum could still be of some benefit. Not sure...just thinking.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@babsbag Freeze the excess colostrum so you have some accessible when you need it. Also, don’t be afraid to give probios in a bolus form and sustain III calf boluses for any signs of scours.


----------



## Southern by choice

@babsbag  at the meeting they were talking about this.  Being one of the big mistakes people make, that is.


----------



## babsbag

Well at least I would be going into it with both eyes open and no rosy tinted glasses.  It's just sad that the calves are so expendable. The guy I bought my dairy processing trailer from raises jerseys and he sells the bull calves for about $5.  He would probably give me one and he does make sure that they get colostrum but they are also dairy so more chance of Johne's. I have not asked him if he test.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

babsbag- Is this calf raising an effort to make money?  It seems like you are taking a big risk.  People I've known have found this kind of thing not to be very profitable- too much money goes into the calf care and the sale price doesn't amount to much.  Have you run the numbers for costs and return?  And then the problems that you may incur for your other ventures?


----------



## babsbag

No, the calf raising would be for fun. I have always wanted to raise one. The guy I buy my hay from says that they sell at market auction for 300-400 at about 4 months. No idea on cost.


----------



## Southern by choice

We are in the countdown and I am getting so excited! 

The hormonal goats are terrible. We have never had goats behave so badly, EVER!  Having to separate some. Goodness they are grouchy!
Rain hasn't helped either.
We have also noticed goats out feeding off the round bale in the middle of the night. 
They have hay in the barn at night, so it is weird they go out. 
Thankful for the LGD's. No worries with them out there.

Leah could have as little as 5 days!


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## Hens and Roos

for a smooth kidding season! Right now with our weather-I'm glad we don't have any kidding!


----------



## Southern by choice

@Hens and Roos    This came across my feed today! LOL So true!


----------



## BoboFarm




----------



## Hens and Roos

not sure where that ground hog is from but our grass looks nothing like that...as of today it's white!!


----------



## Southern by choice

First- My son went down to FL to see the launch! I watched here. It was pretty awesome!  I find it strange that people today don't even care about these things. 
I am just glad he was able to go. I imagine he got some pretty stellar pics. He is really good with a camera. I noticed almost all my kids have a way with photography. 
It is amazing how different they all are. They are all very interesting people. 

Second- MUD.  We haven't seen this much mud since the 2012/13 season. The 10" of snow followed by several thunderstorms and all day rain and lately raining every few days with tomorrow's forecast of rain ALL DAY, unbelievable. The ground is just saturated. Doesn't help the gutter on the side of the apt is leaking from a sag... emptying into a pen that does slope but it is all pooled... mixed now with straw, dirt, mud. Seriously stressed about it. The goats have slipped a few times... we even put out boards for them to walk on. Just ridiculous. 
Wanting to go to Lowes and get the stepping stones 12x12 or 16x16 (if I can find those). Maybe like 50 of them and pretty much patio an area out of the back side of the barn.

Third- Leah  I  am excited! First kids of the year... 4 more days! Of course she probably won't go on day 145 but still. 

My lil girl Ramona (mini mancha with  ears) - gosh she is a hoot. She has this endless la di da di da, happy go lucky, clueless, happiness about her. All our goats are super sweet but this girl and her sis Beezus they are something else. Lil Princess (mini) has really started coming into her own lately. Gosh they are fun. They are like the toddlers that follow you everywhere and if they could talk they'd be saying, "whatcha doin' mom?, where ya going' mom? I'll help mom! can I walk with you? can I nibble on your clothes?shoes? Mommy I love you, I love you mommy! gimme kiss mommy, hug me mommy" and it doesn't end till you leave the field. 
Maybe that is wht GW calls Ramona - The Pest.

Bingo (mini) is suddenly looking ginormous! She will be a 2F due 145  18th her udder is looking great
Raina FF (Lamancha) is looking great too. Very excited about her! 
Tiff FF  (Recorded Grade Lamancha) all good there too!

Pretty excited about these guys.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I didn’t know anything about the launch until I read your post about yesterday. I don’t watch the news because I don’t have time for the political drama and I’m sick of the murder/rape/neglect of children/elderly/adults/animals. It’s just easier to avoid it because they rarely present anything worth knowing. 

We will soon have worse mud than we had. I’ll post a weather update on my journal. We also had a calf this morning so I know you’ll want to see those pics! 

I love hearing about your goats and their personalities. We are looking forward to adding some to our WH for DD1’s benefit. (Who am I kidding?! I absolutely love the goats and they are a great stress reliever. Benefitting DD1 just helps justify my obsession and every addition! )

I can’t wait to see pics of kids and udders! Your herd will be multiplying exponential at the drop of a hat!


----------



## Southern by choice

@Wehner Homestead  oooooo I will have to check out the calf pics!
You're right there will be so many goats!    But my mantra is- "we are not keeping kids" x10 

Forgot to mention- Boots, who is a Leah/Lil Joe daughter and due (day 145 o the 17th as FF) has an adorable udder coming in. Not sure if we will get the teat placement we want but the udder looks good thus far. Ya never know til they actually kid. It seems at least in our experience it takes almost 2 weeks til after they freshen to see the whole package.
Even if the teats aren't centered it ok, she was bred to Isaac and I really think he will bring that in. He should also bring some height in as well and she is tiny. 
@OneFineAcre  have been meaning to ask... with his brother, you probably don't have any of his offspring to freshen yet but as far as kids go have you seen any patterns? We will get to see with "peanut" (Red Hot) in June! She is a Ruth/Isaac kid.

I am going to pull hairs soon and do casein DNA - one at a time.  I've been looking at it as 1 wether sale= 3 DNA tests


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Southern by choice I’m trying to decide how much I believe you on not retaining many (because I see both sides! Lol)


----------



## OneFineAcre

No udders on Fortunate Son kids
He bred Zamia so I guess we will see.
Zamia's daughter from this spring Zenith does not look to have as good teat placement as her mom or some of the others.
Clarabelle's twin does do seem to have their mom's teat placement


----------



## OneFineAcre

The mud is awful here too.  The path we take to the goats, around the gates, around the barn.  Just awful.


----------



## Bruce

@Southern by choice talks a good game about not keeping the kids. I would suggest not counting the herd now and again in six months


----------



## Southern by choice

Wehner Homestead said:


> @Southern by choice I’m trying to decide how much I believe you on not retaining many (because I see both sides! Lol)


Minis I will be retaining some. I need too. Especially since I am doing a whole other line.



OneFineAcre said:


> The mud is awful here too.  The path we take to the goats, around the gates, around the barn.  Just awful.


We had to put in a ramp/bridge on one end. So bad here. Looks like we are going to have to put planks down...all over.  Raining , nasty and the wind is blowing everything around right now. 



Bruce said:


> @Southern by choice talks a good game about not keeping the kids. I would suggest not counting the herd now and again in six months


LOL Nope- we did what we needed to do so now it is time. It is easy to sell kids, it is the older ones that breaks my heart because we get so attached.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The ground is so wet here that the goats are wearing the concrete squares out as they take turns walking around on them....I'm wanting to get about 30 more....they sure help with our footing too, on that slick clay. They are worth every penny of the investment....and wear hooves down to boot....


----------



## Mike CHS

We have some of that clay that adds a pound of weight to every step you take


----------



## CntryBoy777

They have the absolute worst stuff over in the Delta....they call it gumbo mud.....it is like walking thru quick-setting concrete it sticks to your boots and look like snowshoes....by the time ya have to stop and wipe it off with whatever ya brought with ya to knock it off with....it is like quick-mud there isn't any rock at all....that's why they grow so much rice over there...just bogs.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Something that I failed to mention about those squares....when there is ice out I throw a sprinkle or 2 of hay on them for traction....if it freezes over add more hay. This will give the animals and you safer footing and there's always wasted hay that can be used then composted or ya never know...it might grow something from seed.....


----------



## babsbag

We have no rain here and no winter. I think I have seen frost maybe 5 times this year. We had no rain in December at all and only a few storms in Jan. Feb has been dry and warm...78° today. I love this winter but not so much what this means for summer. But no mud is a big plus.


----------



## CntryBoy777

One thing is for sure...we are not behind on moisture here....we are well ahead and more on the way. It is sure starting out as a wet winter into spring....so far, anyway...


----------



## Southern by choice

OK, so the cake-

Blackberry (vanilla) purple cake with Lemon Buttercream icing

Recipe- I made it just as the recipe was. As usual... I would change quite a bit.
first-I made the cake EXTRA purple because it was for my oldest daughter and she LOVES the color purple! 
Downside- when you do really rich colors and use a lot of the colorant it can throw the taste of the cake off. It did.   I did not know this til I did some reading online about it- I was not happy. So... if I make this again I will need to increase  the flavoring or use less intensity in coloring.

The icing- Super lemony and delicious BUT not thick enough and adding more sugar was just gross. I hate overly sugary icing. My older kids don't care for sugar. So next time I will make an Italian buttercream, use meringue  or something...




 

Petites


 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The next cake was for one of my son's. It is a mini ice cream cake. Twix Ice Cream cake. It is special for him.
I love my baby springform pans! 



 



 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I did not have time to make cannolis today. 
All but 2 of the family is still here. Great family gathering and lots of fun.
Blessed and so thankful.


Dh wants cannolis. Maybe tomorrow. 
actually I am hoping Leah kids and I don't have to make them tomorrow. I'm wiped out. Shhhh don't tell him! 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Excited about kidding!
Sad about all the rain. Really awful out there!


----------



## babsbag

I really good thick frosting that I discovered by accident is instant pudding mix with whipping cream instead of milk. It it thick and delicious, makes a good frosting or filling.  Just use the same amount as milk and mix with mixer until thick, it doesn't take long.


----------



## promiseacres

Meringue powder thickens icing up also. Very nice looking though. They are beautiful cakes. I love cannolis... something to try.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

YUM!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Hope you had a great time with family and Leah gets you out of making cannolis!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have some blackberry juice frozen in the freezer left from last yrs pickings....ya should've said something and ya could've used fresh juice instead of coloring and flavorings.........they look really Good, tho I'd opt for blackberry cobbler and a scoop of some homemade ice cream with it....
Glad y'all had a Great time!!....


----------



## farmerjan

Hens and Roos said:


> not sure where that ground hog is from but our grass looks nothing like that...as of today it's white!!


Well he sure wasn't the real Pauxatawney Phil because they sure didn't have that green grass


----------



## Southern by choice

promiseacres said:


> Meringue powder thickens icing up also. Very nice looking though. They are beautiful cakes. I love cannolis... something to try.


The cake was very moist but next time I would use all milk for a lighter fluffier cake. Using the heavy cream makes it denser. Very rich cake 6 eggs and 3/4 Lb of butter. 
I also may have contributed to the density from over beating. 

Looks like Leah may not go today so I may be making the cannolis. I love cannolis because they are not based off of sugar!  

BTW- The ice cream cake can be made for people with egg allergies! NO EGGS in the cake part and Breyers makes an egg free ice cream.


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> Looks like Leah may not go today so I may be making the cannolis.


My address is ...


----------



## Southern by choice

Had such a great time with the fam yesterday! 
One of my sons went down to see the SpaceX Falcon Heavy launch.

He got some great pics! Took 3 cameras... does he bring the great pics? No, I got to see the one off the phone.  Still cool though. 
He said the sound is utterly amazing. Just goes through you. He said the brightness of the fire is like nothing he has ever experienced.
My " Lil Bit" took one of the photos he took when he went to see the eclipse in TN and had it put on a canvas as a gift. It was a picture of the city. Nashville at night. 

Really neat to see how almost all the kids have a love for photography!  I want to take some of the photos that each have done over the years and have them enlarged , matted and framed.

My oldest daughter brought the latest shed from her tarantula.   Yeah, ok, cool.... but I hate spiders, really hate spiders. Even a shed gives me the heeby geebies. Pretty cool though. 
Ummm, but she left it here.  Yeah, I don't even want to touch the plastic cup it's in.  She is on the search for a house. She wants one of my dogs- yes, the subject came up again.
So, I have a feeling I will be on the search for a collie. I will raise and train the dog for her. She will be here every week. It seems a family tradition... I take everyone's dog for the first year and once trained they join them. It has always worked well. Her love is the Collie. We'll see. 

Westminster is coming up! 

Lazy day. I need lazy. No cannolis!


----------



## Hens and Roos

the cakes look yummy!


----------



## Mike CHS

You do have an interesting life and I love the way your family interacts.


----------



## babsbag

Make that two collies and train one for me. I really want a collie too but they are hard to find.  I know how many people dislike the designer dogs but I got to meet a Sheepdoodle...Old English Sheepdog/Poodle. Cute cute cute. One of those will work if you can't find me a collie.


----------



## Southern by choice

Mike CHS said:


> You do have an interesting life and I love the way your family interacts.


There really is a joy in watching your young adult children develop into such interesting people. I have loved every stage of development. They are amazingly different. Each with their own gifts, talents, abilities, humor, and interests. But I don't need to tell you that, you already have grown children. I just had mine so late in life I am a bit behind than some of you guys.



babsbag said:


> Make that two collies and train one for me. I really want a collie too but they are hard to find.  I know how many people dislike the designer dogs but I got to meet a Sheepdoodle...Old English Sheepdog/Poodle. Cute cute cute. One of those will work if you can't find me a collie.


OK, NO. Not 2 collies at once.
A very HUGE double NO NO make that triple NO to a sheepdoodle  

--------------------------------------
Leah is still hanging out in her stall.   She better start working on her udder!   She seems to like to kid on day 147 which will be Tuesday.  We shall see.

On a scary note, "Red" our yearling lamancha showed signs of pregnancy toxemia. Yesterday fine. Today (Monday) wouldn't get up this morning for feed. UH OH!
Started her on CMPK and ended up giving her Nutri drench because our Propylene Glycol was expired. Called my vet, Vet said not to risk the expired PG. So DH picked some more up on the way home.
Vet also said to give her some Banamine.
We were pretty concerned today but after we gave the Banamine she did finally get up. She ate a little beet pulp this am , no feed though, and nibbled hay. Tonight she wanted more beet pulp and is eating hay and moving around a bit.  GW caught her urine, looks good so far. She is due day 145 on Sunday 18th.
Hoping she has twins and not just one big kid. She is one of the goats we bred early... normally we wait til 2nd season on lamanchas but she was in great shape, great weight etc.
--------------------------------------

Meanwhile the two 1/2 sisters from Aug kidding (Totality and Eclipse from Carolina Girl and Clover) have been booted out of their private accommodations!  Yes, the stalls and maternity building has been filled. They are running in the hallway and the mini stall. They are so spoiled! They act like they own the whole building and these two little rugrats are strutting around with D acting like "who are these things in my building!"   Can I just say "Eclipse" ( she is the black one) is as wide as she is long? Hmmmm wonder who is responsible for that.  GW says she is making sure they have good "body capacity". 
------------------------------------------

On another note... last night I ran into an open crate door... the corner... in the groin!  The pain!  Rita came running, she was so upset that "mom" was hurt... then the humans in the family all comforted her because she was so upset that something hurt mommy.  
Then today I was watching something on the Olympics and boom one guy zipped past another and took second... I was like O, O , O he did it he did it!.  Rita thought I was upset or hurt... came running to check mom again. She's my girl.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Silly Rita! The kids comforted Rita and didn’t check on you?? 

I’ll say a prayer for Red. 

C’mon Leah!!!

@Goat Whisperer I have several Nigees that wish I’d let them be as wide as they are long! Every time their gate is opened they try to escape and check the milkstand for leftovers and for any feed that may have been spilled in the feed/milk room. I had to grab collars and drag them back this morning. Great for my back, not!


----------



## babsbag

Southern by choice said:


> A very HUGE double NO NO make that triple NO to a sheepdoodle



Other than the price that they charge for designer dogs and that they are breeding them on purpose, an F1 Sheepadoodle, or any other doodle, would no different than getting a "mutt" which could be a really good dog.  But I'm not paying $2000 for a dog. But I would love a nice big fluffy dog with a lower propensity for shedding. And it was incredibly cute and very well behaved.


----------



## OneFineAcre

babsbag said:


> Other than the price that they charge for designer dogs and that they are breeding them on purpose, an F1 Sheepadoodle, or any other doodle, would no different than getting a "mutt" which could be a really good dog.  But I'm not paying $2000 for a dog. But I would love a nice big fluffy dog with a lower propensity for shedding. And it was incredibly cute and very well behaved.



I've alway's thought the labrodoodles and goldendoodles are cute and everyone I ever met was smart and well behaved.


----------



## Southern by choice

Old English Sheepdogs...   Bearded Collie is  better 

I do love Poodles though! Especially Standard Poodles. Labs are over-rated IMO 

The labradoodles make much more sense because they are both water dogs. Labs and Poodles.


----------



## BoboFarm

The big thing you have to be very cautious of with the poodle mixes is their coat. A lot of people don't realize how much effort it takes to maintain it. Since it's so dense, thanks to the breeds they're mixed with, they are extremely prone to matting. A lot of people want a dog that has very little maintenance so they may run a brush over their dog once a week but without getting to the undercoat they will get extremely tight mats. They have the same grooming requirements as poodles. Most want their dogs to have a longer and wavy coat but that just adds to the mats (that can't be seen) eventually leading to the dog having to be shaved.


----------



## OneFineAcre

@Southern by choice 

This popped up on my news feed a while back.

http://gardenandgun.com/articles/curl-power-poodles-return-field/


----------



## Goat Whisperer

That is awesome OFA!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Red Doe (Lamancha with PT) is doing much better today and is eating!


----------



## babsbag

The dog I saw looked like an Old English that had a hair cut, but not a shave. I didn't pet it, but it appeared to have a pretty straight coat, not tightly curled like a poodle. I would have no problem just taking a dog to the groomer to get what it needs as I don't have the time to groom it, but at least I know that.  But I would love a dog that didn't shed as much as my Border Collies, and I am not a fan of most of the "shedless" breeds. I can dream, right?

This was a young dog, her name is Hero, and she is works with a child therapist. The owner said that is was amazing how children would open up and talk when Hero was in the room. Whatever works, right?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Great news on Red!


----------



## Southern by choice

Red has been holding ok but this evening she looked exhausted and really wasn't sure if she was in labor and just too exhausted to push. I did an internal but also was hesitant to go too far. Red kept laying flat out on her side head out ... like she was dead. Seriously. After running out so many times I said that's it. All is ok. Vet says she is in great condition and no she wasn't bred too young... you know all the stuff you start thinking and wondering if you did something...

Anyway. Long day.
Family came down  (my mom and one of my sisters) and my kids all came home and we had a whirlwind Sat and Sun morn. Of course my sis wants to take pics before she leaves... ummmm we all were up all night, a few hours of sleep, no one showered yet... oh well... such is life. We had fun and it was so great to see them. I miss my mom. I miss my sisters too. 
My sis will be hiking the Appalachian trail! So, I think some of my boys are going to meet up and do a stretch with her in a few months! All my sisters are amazing people! 
We all had a blast. My son brought his computer system and the Oculus Rift!
This is like nothing I have ever experienced. Words cannot describe it! UNBELIEVABLE!
It was just a wonderful time, although too short! My one son played the guitar for them, he is so talented. They've never heard him play. Everyone talked and chatted and laughed.
I wish someone was still playing the piano... that would have been really awesome!  Got to see all the photos of my one son's trip to see the space launch.  
I watched the monitor.  Dang goats.

Now, I have to tell y'all something funny.
I hate spiders. - No that's not it... I just wanted to preface what I was about to say.
All the years my children were young and growing up I had to be BRAVE!
And brave I was. 
I would even show them really cool spiders out in the garden etc and say how amazing they were and how beautiful some where.
YES, I did that.
I did that so they would NOT grow up with an irrational fear of spiders like I have.  
Yes, I am patting myself on the back. 
So.... my kids are grown... I don't HAVE to be brave. 
Nope. Now I can act like a maniac again. 

Welllllllllllll. My daughter (one of them) has a love for insects and arachnids. 
Yes, arachnids.
Seriously.
SO... when she comes to visit she likes to bring along her tarantulas.
I cope.
BUT last week when she visited she brought a shed! Yes, tarantulas shed. 
It was the first large whole intact shed she has gotten. She was so proud of it.
She left it here...in a plastic cup. 

So, tonight when our vet was here we were talking about all kinds of stuff.
I saw the cup and thought oh, this will be cool to show.
I thought I was brave.
I really did.
I picked up the cup and went to show the shed and then it hit me.
Yep that freaky irrational creep me out oh my goodness I am holding the cup with the shed in it.
Suddenly I get the heeby geebies, shiver shake, and dropped back into the chair before I passed out.

Yes.
Now I am embarrassed. 
LOL
You know the story of the little engine that said, "I think I can I think I can"... yeah well I couldn't! 
I think I was still in the "dazed"  mode for about 2-3 minutes.
 WE all had a good laugh. Then the spider stories started.
Let me see if I can get a picture.
Nevermind. I see the cup and seriously I cannot look at that thing again. 


Hope I gave someone a good laugh picturing this. 

Well, I am going to read on here for a bit , watch the monitors and get some sleep. Early morning for me.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure glad Red turned out to be okay...
Don't feel bad about the spiders, I have been around quite a few that have the same concern....it was probably all those yrs of being Brave that finally caught up with ya.....


----------



## Mike CHS

Southern by choice said:


> Hope I gave someone a good laugh picturing this.



If anyone besides me got a smile out of that story it's your own fault for being so descriptive.


----------



## Bruce

@Southern by choice You and DD1. She can't stand spiders, not even little tiny transparent ones I can't see until she points RIGHT at it and pretty close up. That is so I can take it outside of course.



Southern by choice said:


> After running out so many times I said that's it. All is ok. Vet says she is in great condition and no she wasn't bred too young... you know all the stuff you start thinking and wondering if you did something...


And with all the years of experience you have had. Good for newbies to see that even  goat raisers get nervous when things aren't going to plan.



Southern by choice said:


> My sis will be hiking the Appalachian trail!


How far? Is she going to get all the way up here?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I don’t, can’t, and won’t do rats. Had one hiss in my face when I went one papaw’s barn for a brush when I was about six as it was on the shelf. Now it’s a big NO! 

Spiders don’t bother me. Snakes don’t bother me. I’m trying to teach my children to be tolerant (similar to SBC.) DH was raised with a mother that is terrified of snakes and now he won’t touch them and they give him the “willies!” (Eye roll!) He ran over one on the road once (on accident) and I had to finish it off and move it off the road. 

I will respect your fear of spiders though as I know you’ll respect my fear of rats. (Can I add that my barn has none? I have 8 cats and 5 dogs! Lol) 

I did find it entertaining that you passed out while the vet was there. Though more in the sense of now you have to explain that and I wondered if the vet was trying to figure out how to doctor you???


----------



## Southern by choice

Well, as you all know I have only been poking my head in one in awhile.
Kidding season has been great but really crazy busy. We also have so many other things going on that it has been just really tiring.

We have been blessed with some really great kids this year and we are really happy with the results of the planned breedings.
We have started on official milk test.
That has been wild.  
First test came right after GW was gone, machine broke, all he goats started plummetting so the test was fair, not great but fair. Second test was better. 
Our Nigies seem to not want to milk this year. Last year we had a hard time with the Lamanchas, this year it is reversed. We are thinking of pulling a few goats and letting them dry off and rebreed in a a few months.  Lamanchas are doing great, some maybe a little to great as they are pouring everything in the pail. Some need weight on them but no matter what you give they put it in the pail.

I can share more about that later.

We are getting a few goats ready for the shows. 
Do you guys remember our August babies? They were born on the eclipse. Totality and TTL Eclipse are out of Carolina Girl. The sire was Isaac.
Bare with me because I am gonna do a bit of a boasty post.   These are @Goat Whisperer 's goats not mine BUT we have both been talking and we just never get on to say much.
We were blessed with Isaac. Isaac is "One Fine Acre FR Isaac". @OneFineAcre  a big shout out to you! 
Guys I have to say how excited we are about the kids out of these breedings! So far we have used LIL Joe and Isaac... both bring something to the table. Lil Joe keeps height down and brings in width. My guess was Isaac would bring in a bit more "dairy" on our heavy wide girls and would lock in the teat placement and keep the udder good. Ruth has a beautiful udder and great teats, we don't want to lose that.

Anyway... Isaac is sire to Peanut (Red Hot) he was also bred to Lucy which produced Lemon Chiffon. We repeated that and now have Lemon Drop. He was bred to Carolina Girl and Clover giving us Totality and Eclipse.
This blend of the two types are in our opinion really looking nice. 
Can't wait til @OneFineAcre  sees them at the shows. I really think you will like them OFA!  I think the girls are going to do some great things over time and it is nice to give credit where credit is due. Isaac has done well!  
I need to get more pics but here is TTL Eclipse 8 months old, getting clipped for show.  
I don't know how she will do at the shows, so many amazing animals there but we really like this doe!

in process-



 
Taking a break


 

Walking around- still have to do hooves.




Before- we weren't sure if there was a real goat under there!  

 

 




This is Lemon Chiffon- She was the only goat last year that didn't earn her dry leg- Reserve but lost to her sisters. 

She isn't clipped down here just roughed in (meaning skimmed but not fully shaved down)


 

Maybe tomorrow I can show Totality and Peanut (Red Hot)


----------



## OneFineAcre

Our best up and coming goats aren't out of our absolute best does 
They are out of some of our really good does bred to bucks out of our best does
I'm so happy that you seem to be getting good results from Isaac
I'm even happier that he is at a great farm with a great family and is loved and cherished
I look forward to seeing his daughters in the show ring ( as reserve grand champion behind my grand champion )
Seriously, I look forward to the day we get beat by one of our own goats or a daughter of one of our bucks


----------



## Bruce

Nice pants, how much extra did you have to pay to get the "pre stressed" ones?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Nice wide, level rumps


----------



## Southern by choice

@OneFineAcre   I finished Lemon today- she is 14 months now. She is the one not out of Ruth, but Lucy. Lucy is a very long wide doe, and nice and short lol
Isaac's daughter too. We repeated that breeding this year.
LOL she was acting like she was going to go in the ring, had her game face on. 



 

 

 

 

 

@Bruce  those are designer jeans (above) they are like $160 ... they are the new thing, to buy jeans cut up and worked in. We saved $120 and they just got worked in.   Hey we all have our favorite jeans, favorite boots, favorite sweatshirt, and me, favorite jammies!


----------



## Southern by choice

I will have to post more later but just wanted to share about being on test. (Milk test)
Volume and weighing is easy and anyone can do that, heck you don't need to go on test for that.
Most are on test to qualify for a milkstar which is great but more importantly is the data you get.

I can say that I am really really glad we are doing test this year. It may have explained a few things, to include why we almost lost Ruby and Jane last year.
I am going to try and do a full post elsewhere but meanwhile the data has shown us so much and it looks like we need to make some real changes in our feed... and quick. 

I feel like we can get ahead of potential issues. Looking at everything it is showing me that WOW we can do a,b,c BEFORE it becomes a problem because once it becomes a problem you really can have a near dying goat. I am a data person so this has been great and a real eye opener. I get to see each individual goat's data and through that I see 3 goats that have to have their protein reduced. 1 that we need to figure out why SCC (somatic cell count) is high. We will be sending out a "clean catch" milk sample, freezing it and shipping with cold pack overnight.  
Without the data we would have had no idea UNTIL something went terribly wrong and you know how that can be... it is like trying to find a needle in a haystack. 

Typically if a goat is a bit thin what do we do? Try to increase fats and feed a bit to get them to gain weight. If we were to do this with 2 of the goats they would indeed crash. 

Most of the time all I ever see or read about is the "star" aspect and # produced etc... 
I see a lot of goats out there with metabolic issues and always wonder why. The Nigerians never have issues lol. It's the big goats that seem to have more issues. Why?
After seeing some of the info I am beginning to see how this can happen. It is all very fascinating. I also was not really aware that any herd can go on test, you don't have to be connected with a registry, have registered goats etc.  I guess I never really looked into it so in my ignorance I assumed you couldn't. You know what they same about assuming!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

"...Most are on test to qualify for a milkstar which is great but more importantly is the data you get.

I can say that I am really really glad we are doing test this year. It may have explained a few things, to include why we almost lost Ruby and Jane last year.
I am going to try and do a full post elsewhere but meanwhile the data has shown us so much and it looks like we need to make some real changes in our feed... and quick..."

Sounds like you are getting the most from your testing!


----------



## babsbag

@Southern by choice  I was told not to freeze my sample of milk. Doesn't mean it was right but that is what CAFHS told me.


----------



## Southern by choice

babsbag said:


> @Southern by choice  I was told not to freeze my sample of milk. Doesn't mean it was right but that is what CAFHS told me.



I will be getting the vials in the mail with instructions. This isn't our normal test stuff. Rollins said to just keep cold if we are dropping it off. IDK 
Dairy One is the one that said to freeze. Hmmm I will have to wait til the instructions come. Maybe I got something mixed up.


----------



## babsbag

Maybe it depends on how long you have to hold it before shipping.  I just used a red top tube and did a clean catch and shipped it off the next day. I clean the teat with alcohol and just aim a squirt for that 1/2" opening. LOL.


----------



## Southern by choice

@Wehner Homestead   We mostly clipped Mariah down, we still have feet, legs (bottom) and udder do but wanted to get a few pics of her. We clipped her with a 10 so she can grow out a bit and be nice and shiny!   We can't get a full udder pic as there isn't any light at pm milking. So here she has a few hours to go, but it's the best we could do. She was being sos so about pics because she thought she was going to get milked and all she wanted to do was run to the stand. 

Thought you might want to see how Cece's momma is looking.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Looking good! I like what I’m seeing!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

@Wehner Homestead remind me to send you a pic of Mariah’s dam. She is 92 EEEE and just stunning.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Funny story.

A while back I had someone that saw pics of some of my goats on FB. The person sent a message, we messaged back and forth a bit. I wasn't even advertising.

Person wants a colorful, registered, blue eyed buck.
Doesn't want to milk, show, LA, milktest, etc.

Wants the buck to wear a buck apron and live with the does.

Um... NO WAY! Not sending my goat to that environment.

Well this person was livid that I wouldn't sell them a buck.

She was almost stalking me on FB and messaging me constantly, not understanding why I cared so much because "bucks don't make milk!".

I didn't ask, but why do you breed dairy goats if you don't milk them?
Unfortunately there are Nigerian Dwarf goat "mills". 

Sorry but I want my goats to go were they will be used as they are bred to do.
Not someone pumping out colorful kids for the $.

Apparently this person has a deposit on a polled, blue eyed, flashy buck.
The person is already listed him on FB because she "changed" plans so is going to flip him rather then forfeit the deposit.... So she will pick the goat up from the breeder, and re-sell him immediately.

Yeah. This is why I didn't sell to you 

ETA: I was always very kind and nice. I deserve a pat on the back LOL


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Goat Whisperer said:


> I deserve a pat on the back LOL



  (close as I could get)

She however, deserves


----------



## Goat Whisperer

LOL thanks. 

This person was a real riot. Constant messages and kept trying to convince me that I was being unreasonable.


----------



## Mike CHS

You are sooooo hard to get along with.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’m beyond floored. I can’t imagine what I’m about to encounter....ugh!


----------



## Bruce

Goat Whisperer said:


> ETA: I was always very kind and nice. I deserve a pat on the back LOL


Takes some serious self control. Congratulations.


----------



## Southern by choice

Well, they are off! First show of the year.
We planned on doing very little this spring by the way of showing because we have a whole group of goats due in June. We are also on test and we have appraisal in Aug. - too much going on to show.
We will do a show next week, Rocky Mount! We are taking 10 goats, no bucks. I really wanted GW and Little Bit to take Prynne and Lemon Drop but GW doesn't want to, she made her points, they are valid, but I still wish they would take them.
Family, house stuff, and everyday life is a bit too busy to do much this year. Of course we will go to State fair in the fall.

So we took 3 Junior Nigerians. It is super easy because they are juniors and haven't freshened so no milking! 
But we were asked to bring some bucks. We don't like showing bucks. Bucks prove themselves through their daughters in our opinion and not worth risking a buck for a show.
BUT we agreed to take our 13 month old Lamancha and our 2 1/2 month Lamancha buckling. Hoping they have the numbers now, this way maybe someone can get their leg. Terrible when you are 1 goat shy.  We were asked to bring a Nigie Buck but we can't do that. One, no space in the van. Two, Isaac didn't eat at all last show we took him to and he was pretty stressed. Not risking it! 
Black Tie (lamancha buck 13 months) is not walked on lead ever so he was so nervous yesterday,  and noises out in the big open kinda spooked him... so this should be interesting to see how he does. I just hope he doesn't stop eating. 

On the bad side, we had been using sunscreen but two of the does got sunburned. How I don't know, sunscreen every day AND they were in the Jrs lot  which is tree covered so completely shady.
Black Tie had already been treated a few weeks ago for ticks, but we were late, so he still has bumps and scabe from all the ticks. He was loaded with ticks. The area is in the woods, ticks are horrid. The cylence has been great, we just didn't start it til too late. 

Got kicked in the face by the 50 pound baby lamancha while loading. Yeah, that hurt. 

Suppose to rain pretty straight for 3 days here. I imagine it will be messy!  

I think the kids at home asked the kids that don't live at home to come over... they like to do the Oculus Rift and do game marathons.
I may  have been too late in telling them I don't want anyone coming over.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good luck, hope it all goes smoothly!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Good luck


----------



## Green Acres Farm

That’s exciting! Good luck!

ETA: I’m bummed you didn’t bring Lemon.


----------



## Southern by choice

Green Acres Farm said:


> That’s exciting! Good luck!
> 
> ETA: I’m bummed you didn’t bring Lemon.



GW took Lemon Chiffon to this one, not Lemon Drop. Neither is signed up for Rocky Mount.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Southern by choice said:


> GW took Lemon Chiffon to this one, not Lemon Drop. Neither is signed up for Rocky Mount.


Oops. Forgot you had 2 Lemons. Yay!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Lemon was first in class  & Reserve Champion.

Come on Lemon! 
Lemon seems to always be the bridesmaid. She needs to be the bride! 
Youth show so not sure if they have the numbers for it to count anyway.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Southern by choice said:


> Lemon was first in class  & Reserve Champion.
> 
> Come on Lemon!
> Lemon seems to always be the bridesmaid. She needs to be the bride!
> Youth show so not sure if they have the numbers for it to count anyway.


Congrats!
Is this Legendary? That’s 4 rings over 2 days, right?


----------



## Southern by choice

Yep, Youth show was tonight then the open shows Sat /Sun
Buck show tonight and tomorrow night.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Southern by choice said:


> Yep, Youth show was tonight then the open shows Sat /Sun
> Buck show tonight and tomorrow night.


How is it going?


----------



## Southern by choice

Good, I guess. We just took the 3 jrs and the two bucks were basically to "fill in the numbers". We know the bucks can't compete but at least it allows someone to get their leg, which is nice considering there really isn't a lot of buck shows. 

Lemon was 1st under Judge Ed.  No grand or reserve though. GW said some really nice goats are there. Not huge classes but what is there is nice. 
I am not getting many updates as GW and Lil Bit are helping others show their goats, and my DH ended up being secretary. The shows finished up early and apparently the goats screamed all night so no one got any sleep. I just got a text that said, show finished early- going to bed!


----------



## Southern by choice

Just finishing up milking and feeding babies!  

They got home right when I was going to start milking but after the goats were unloaded, we had to hear all about the show! 

First- Lemon did well however she did not get her dry leg.
1st place Youth and Reserve Champion.
1st place youth, and rings 2,3,4

GW and Little Bit had some time to talk to one of the judges after the show was over. Very encouraging and I learned something interesting. GW knew but I didn't.
The judge said that what hurt Lemon was that because she was so far along she was loosening ligaments and weak on the pasterns while she walked. He said she is a beautiful doe.
Bottom line she was beat by some beautiful goats for Grand, and Reserve in the end. So not complaining- Reserve Champion is good too.

There was a funny story about pregnant goats if GW chooses to share.

Little Bit won a raffle for a beautiful piece of pottery from Buck Run pottery!

They always have fun but this show seems like they just had the best time. Our conversation was far less about the goats than all the other fun stuff.
Little Bit is a hoot! I get a kick out of my daughter! She was determined about a few things and I will share more on that in a week or so. But she sure is excited!

Lemon-



 

Raffle-


----------



## Southern by choice

Rain, rain, and again, more rain! It is so saturated and some areas I literally had to shovel mud away today.  The girls are sick of rain too. We lost about 300# of hay- we have had to keep everything covered and with the moisture some molded/mildewed. I could cry. Hay is hard to find right now and it is costly.  

We are making our list now. We are reducing the herd significantly. I have a peace about it and know it is best for the goats, best for us and moving is hard enough, better to do it with far fewer animals. We haven't found a place yet but feel it is one of the things we need to do to prepare. Been cleaning out the storage attic, eventually we will get to the warehouse. So much to do.

On another note...

What a difference in hand milking and machine. Since our girls are so use to hand milking we always have a drop after several days of machine... it is what it is. Of course we have test this week. Have to do it before next show which is this weekend. 
After milking by machine last night- (Sunday night)
[Because they got in late we did some by hand and some by machine to make it go faster]
Ruby was on machine - I'd finished up and was getting ready to go to the next goat while she finished eating... it was maybe 2 minutes and GW looks at Ruby and decides to see what more she could get out. 2# MORE! Seriously! that is a lot of milk! Ruby has been doing 10#.

Jane I pretty much left her kids on her because I could LOL- 3 days of machine milking has a big impact. Oh well.
Tonight GW calls me out and says look at Jane's udder. it was an 8 1/2 hour fill. WOW! Here I was concerned because the 3 days I never really saw much fill on Jane.
Pretty happy with her fill and udder. 
Sorry about the pics, the flash was acting weird so one pic is with one camera the other with my phone.

We kept Jane's kids (minis)  We bred her to Isaac this year. We will be selling Jane after her completion of her 8 tests or 305 days... not sure which one yet. We will see. 
She kidded so late this year it means keeping her til 2019. At that point I may as well re breed her in Sept?Oct? for her to kid. That's down the road so we will see. Right now she is milking great.


 

 

Had to get a pic of Carolina Girl, of course she thought when she saw me I was bringing food out so I didn't get the shot I wanted. She has lost her baby look and she looks all grown up now.  She is due in June 8th. Leah is behind her.  


 
Foxy finally took and she is due June 2
Love my Foxy. I am a bit sad but GW is going to sell her after kidding. She is such a nice doe but hates showing and kinda likes to be left alone. Foxy likes to come up and stand by you, it is her "way" she doesn't like being petted all the time or kissed on or "loved" like we like our goats to be. I will miss her. ALOT.


 

I feel like if we were already moved Foxy would stay with us. GW knows how much I love her. She isn't my goat though, and GW needs to do what is best for her herd.  I am trying to remove some of the emotional attachments and think of what is best for the goats as well as us.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Maybe Jane needs to come home with me when I make a trip down in the spring...


----------



## Bruce

Nah, take Foxy, she needs a nice home with trusted owners.


----------



## OneFineAcre

You guys are moving ?
I missed something 
Where are you moving to?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Bruce said:


> Nah, take Foxy, she needs a nice home with trusted owners.



I’d make a trip down and bring almost all of them that she’s selling home if I could. Unfortunately, that’s not in the budget and I won’t ask her to hold anything through until I can get down there.


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> You guys are moving ?
> I missed something
> Where are you moving to?



We are preparing- right now we are getting the house ready, cleaning out buildings etc. We are going to reduce in a major way. Too many animals to try to build for and move. I will be selling most of my minis which I am so very not happy about, keeping a few.  We need more space and with all this rain and flooding... it is the best thing to do. So I guess you could say we are more in the "active" stage. I imagine it will be minimum of 6 months just for prepping house etc. I am definitely not in a rush with the goats.


----------



## Bruce

Hear that @Wehner Homestead, she'll hold some goats for you 

Having any luck finding a new property SBC?


----------



## Southern by choice

Needless to say we have been so busy!
We got the goats ready for the show.
We took 
3 Sr Lamancha Does 
1 RG Lamancha Sr Doe 
3 Lamancha Jr does
2 Nigerian Jr Does

We had a great show.

With this being our first time showing Lamancha Sr. does, we couldn't be happier.  @Wehner Homestead  was getting text practically real time as Mariah is the Dam to her doeling Cece!  

This was Candlelight JRMY Mariah's (5+ Y/O) first time traveling off the farm since we brought her home. She handled herself great and placed even better with GCH and 2x RCH. Raina 2YO FF (Ripples Rhapsody Spring Reign – a Candlelight Secret Intention daughter) was her obstinate theatrical self. Were were really happy with her placings (4,3,2) but most impressed that she received Best Lamancha Udder in ring 2. The kids placed well (Juniors) and we look forward to watching them mature.
The Lamancha competition is tough. We were showing against Majenli! They have some incredible goats.  I feel good when we can just place next to them. 
As my husband says... may be a small pond but there are some really big fish in it!
There are always great Nigerians there! So we felt blessed to only take 2 goats and both earned their legs. We didn't take any Srs as they are all due this week! 

Tiffany (Wings & Caprines CM Tiffany) 2YO FF Recorded Grade Lamancha really made my heart swell. Receiving GCH, RCH, Best RG udder.
The 2 Dwarfs we took both earned their restricted legs. Wings & Caprines SE Totality was GCH in ring 1 so was scratched for the next two, and TTL Eclipse was GCH in ring 2 so was scratched for the third ring.

This is the info I get from the texts...  I hope I have listed them right.
*Ring1- Judge Cameron Jodlowski
Ring 2 Judge Paula Reisdorff
Ring 3 Judge Don Bergfield*

*Raina*- (Ripples Rhapsody Spring Reign) 2YO FF-
Ring 1 - 4th place
Ring 2 - 3rd place Best Lamancha udder
Ring3 - 2nd place

*Mariah* (Candlelight JRMY Mariah) Aged doe 5YO
Ring 1 RCH
Ring2 RCH
Ring 3 GCH
Champion Challenge 2/4 

*Zephyr* ( Worley Lane Zephyr)Unfortunately she was the only doe in her age group. This really was a bummer. With as many Lamanchas that were there why no 4yo?  I have never seen that before. We like hearing what the judge has to say so it really is a downer as she automatically goes to champion line up. 

*Tiffany*- (Wings & Caprines CM Tiffany)
Ring 1 - 3rd 1st udder Best udder RG
Ring2 - GCH BOB Best Udder RG
Ring3 – RCH 1st udder in class


*Totality * (Wings & Caprines SE Totality)
Ring1 GCH
Ring2 scratch
Ring3 scratch


*Eclipse* (Wings & Caprines TTL Eclipse)
Ring 1 2nd Place
Ring 2 GCH
Ring 3 scratch

Once a Jr doe has earned their restricted leg we do not continue to show them unless it could throw off the numbers (not likely with Nigerians lol) State Fair is an exception.
Most breeders will do the same, it allows your other goats to get a leg or other goats to get a leg. I don't understand why anyone would just show a jr over and over when only 1 leg counts toward Championship.

Mariah- Saturday. We were so overjoyed that she was RCH in both rings, they had to get a pic! 



 

Never would we have guessed Sunday she would go GCH!   5Yo and first show ever! 
Although pics after the show did not go well, the goats were DONE! And trust me - they let you know! Didn't get any pics of Raina or Tiffany and Totality we got today in the front yard, she was DONE!


 

@Wehner Homestead  the first two goats are ours- this is the "old style".  This nice young lady that just kind of meshed with the family really wanted to show Zephyr! She was great, really sweet of her too!  I think this was for GCH (not 100% sure)


 

Raina decided to cooperate a little more each time, I think that may have helped her placings... not sure. She was 4th in 1st ring, 3rd in 2nd ring, and here she was 2nd in 3rd ring! 
We were over the top with this placing!


 

This was for best Lamancha udder! Our FF 2yo got it!   


 


Recorded Grade  Lamancha Tiffany FF udder


 

Still not cooperative but here is SE Totality. Carolina's Girls and Ruth's Grand-daughters   GCH- 


 

Next ring her sister got GCH here is TTL Eclipse! 


 

We are feeling a bit overwhelmed. Blessed. Humbled. It was a great show for us but also for so many of our friends too. 


 


A little not on the Dwarf sisters. All of Ruth's kids have earned 1 leg. No matter the buck used, Ruth's kids are very much like her.
I know we all often talk about having a good buck, and yes that is important, but when you find a doe that repeats herself over and over (and she is nice lol) that is a doe you hang on to!
We are watching those Ruth Genetics pass down from her daughters to her grand daughters. 
Really excited for these next kiddings.
6 does due this week to next!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congratulations!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

What a great show - Congrats!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Yay! What a great show! Your goats look gorgeous. Congrats!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

VERY excited to have CeCe...can’t wait to see what we can do with her!! 

Congrats on an awesome show!!

Good luck on kidding this week!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congratulations.  You guys had a great show.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Now remind me again.
Who is Totality and Eclipse's daddy?


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> Now remind me again.
> Who is Totality and Eclipse's daddy?



LOL you know it is Isaac! 

I had to zoom in and crop the pic down... but this is Raina. 
Best Lamancha udder! 
FF 2YO   She was apparently still being "Raina" and not too cooperative...  The down side to a goat that makes a lot of milk... weight! So hard to keep weight on a working dairy doe.

@Wehner Homestead  this is the Dam to the kid you had considered


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Southern by choice said:


> LOL you know it is Isaac!
> 
> I had to zoom in and crop the pic down... but this is Raina.
> Best Lamancha udder!
> FF 2YO   She was apparently still being "Raina" and not too cooperative...  The down side to a goat that makes a lot of milk... weight! So hard to keep weight on a working dairy doe.
> 
> @Wehner Homestead  this is the Dam to the kid you had considered
> View attachment 48771



I wish it had been in the cards to get CeCe, Sparkle, and her doe!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

We decided (well before the show) to hold onto both for a good while.


----------



## Southern by choice

We have added a little something... 

Meet J&M Hideaway PR Tickled Pink  
She was born  3/21 I think. She is a sweetie. Picked her up at the show. 

We are hoping her and Jade bond. 

"Pinky"



 



 



 



 



 
Jade to the front and Pinky in back they are 2 weeks apart so we hope they become "sisters"


 

Jade doesn't understand sharing mommy. LOL


----------



## CntryBoy777

Tho, ya expect for us to believe that ya are downsizing...right? Is the weather causing ya setbacks with the preparing and moving?


----------



## Green Acres Farm

So cute! She has such a pretty face!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Very nice.


----------



## Southern by choice

@CntryBoy777  we are downsizing but we are also selecting for what we are doing here. "Little Bit"  loves the Nubians... so there ya go.
I figured she helps GW show her goats, she helps show my Lamanchas. She has her own special Lamancha that is also her showmanship goat but she adores the Nubians.
If she wants to do this then she should have what her "love" is.


----------



## babsbag

Southern by choice said:


> If she wants to do this then she should have what her "love" is.



And this is why I love you and why your kids are so phenomenal. You do want you can to support them. I had a friend with 8 wonderful kids that were all involved in things like dance, art, and band and she gave them every opportunity to be the best they could be at something they loved. She called it "being lesson poor".  It might not be easy or cheap but it is investing in the future of our children and there is no way to put a price tag on that. Good for you mom.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Love those ears!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Pinky and Jade!!! Congrats to Lil Bit on such a pretty girl!


----------



## Southern by choice

I am terrible. I should have a bajillion baby pics. But I don't. They are in the house in the bins. We set up a playpen in the shade. The ones that we are co-parenting... yeah, right... they just holler for mama when we try to get pics.

Today though among the thousand things to do I knew I needed to get pic updates for the website- it is so overdue.
I have no pics of Jane since she was a  like 9 months old.
We thought we would get some of the goats (kids) we clipped down already. They have no manners though. 
I also need to take pics of all the goats we will be listing. Hmmm that is no fun though. 
Jane wasn't cooperative. Could be because she had stepped in an ants nest and we didn't know it. We moved her but well... she was ancy. She is also one of the 3 goats that got sick the last milk test we had. We ran out of hay- we got some from an unused source. Milk test day in morning... goats with horrid diarrhea. Jane had it bad, she was covered in the morning. Milk test was terrible. We had to get all the hay out ... no hay all day, just forage. Yeah. tanked the milktest.
She is THIN here I know, but she is still recuperating. She is a great milker so between the milk in the pail and her getting sick it will take time to get weight on. Charlotte had it too. She was scheduled to go to the show- we scratched her.

*Warning: Those who don't like goat but pics- go no further!* 

Here's Jane  LOL I told you it was a bust... I guess she decided to poop when I snapped this! 



 


This is my lil Poppy! I LOve Poppy! She is 3 months old now.  She is learning lead manners.  I tried to get rear shots... she was shaking her tushy back and forth. She is too funny. 


 

Dancing Queen told us just what she thought of all this! 


 

She wasn't very cooperative but look at that rear! 


 

And then there is Trudy. Oh Trudy! This girl is a mess. Love her, but she is stubborn just like her mother! (Raina)  Love her rear. 
Don't think that escutcheon can get any higher.


----------



## CntryBoy777

What a time to have such a reaction to new hay....hope they get over it and recoup fairly quickly....they still look Awesome!! Hope ya can get some new hay shortly from a known source....


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Beautiful! That stinks about your milktest. 

Trudy’s eustachion is ridiculously high!  I can’t wait to see her udder!


----------



## Southern by choice

Green Acres Farm said:


> Beautiful! That stinks about your milktest.
> 
> Trudy’s eustachion is ridiculously high!  I can’t wait to see her udder!



Oh, the saga of the milktest... So far 3 tests and horrid each one!  The first was having to shift times and adjust the girls. we were milking at 10/10 we had to move it to 7:30/7:30. They sleep in in the mornings so that didn't go well. Next test is when GW was in Indiana and we had to use the machine for 3 1/2 days. That made everyone tank because it doesn't get all the milk out and the girls don't let down as well.  As soon as they got back we had test, there was no time to bounce back production.  To show you the difference- Ruby milks out an additional 2# by hand stripping after the machine.  We have just now started using the machine more in hopes that they will let all the milk down.  Third test, bad hay!  So not only were we bringing up goats with diarrhea all over them but no milk to boot. It didn't affect everyone as bad but because we had to get the hay out and there was NO hay they foraged all day and we had pm test.

DH said maybe we should just come off test this year because of how bad it's been but I told him no because we aren't in it just for stars, but for data. The data has been really good. Identifying fat protein inversion on a couple of goats. I requested MUN levels but they weren't on the last paperwork.  

It is what it is.

As far as escutcheons... I know right!   I know it is hard to see in the pic but Dancing Queens is just as beautiful.  Although Queen will probably have the better udder. I like her teats better. Trudy has  a lil milk. Their dam is Raina. She is 2YO FF milking 10# (test) but really milking over 11 almost 12 some days.  She puts it all in the pail though so it is hard to get weight on her.
I like certain things about Queen and certain things about Trudy. Now, if I could just take the things I like from both girls I'd have the perfect goat! 
Raina's udder is obscene. 

Here is another pic of Queen- you can see how high it is because the color doesn't throw it as much.  


 

Now that @Wehner Homestead  has Cece and we are watching her grow... we are definitely repeating that breeding.  Black Tie Affair is the sire for most of the kids this year. He is beast. 
The Candlelight Lines are high and tight! So blessed to have these genetics.  I just hope we don't ruin all the hard work of the breeder! That is the scary thing for me. 40 years of work I don't want to ruin. She (breeder) knows this too, she is always encouraging to me and GW.  

I want more height but don't want to scarfice the old style lamancha. I Like Lamancha's to look like Lamancha. Seems that  dairy goats are losing their individual breed characteristics. If you crop the head out of the pictures nowadays you can't tell what breed it is.   Except Nigerians.  Cuz they're short!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Southern by choice said:


> Here is another pic of Queen- you can see how high it is because the color doesn't throw it as much.
> View attachment 49210



You’re right, the color did throw off the height of Queen’s eustachion. With that rump and her udder potential...


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Wow! Looking good!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Just venting- what is wrong with people today?

So  someone was just really excited about Nationals coming up and was posting pics of fresh clipped goats that they were taking and some knucklehead made reference of posting pics and trying to influence the judges.
Seriously.
The person posting has a tragic and amazing story and it was so good to see them posting, yet now they have stopped because some dolt just had to be negative.
I really don't think judges are scouting out FB to be influenced. Good grief.

Then this... ok we all do have things that make us flinch... like nanny instead of doe or billy instead of buck... I get it but some people are just obnoxious.
Heaven forbid someone say Nigie instead of Nigerian.... Munchie instead of Lamancha... Pyr instead of Great Pyrenees... Toli instead of Anatolian or Anatolian Shepherd Dog
Really folks?  Just SMH.  

Rant over...

Keep it happy!


----------



## CntryBoy777

One of my favorite sayings over the yrs has been....Engage brain, before starting tongue.....it is a shame that it is so foreign to many in today's "world".....


----------



## Southern by choice

CntryBoy777 said:


> One of my favorite sayings over the yrs has been....Engage brain, before starting tongue.....it is a shame that it is so foreign to many in today's "world".....


 I  certainly have let things roll off the tongue when I shouldn't have. Answered gruffly, all those kinds of things... at one time or another. Probably more times than I'd like to know.  I just hope I encourage more than not. Something so irrelevant shouldn't turn into the nasties.  Too old for such silliness.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, if one is unwilling to learn and accept another's "terminology", then they are unwilling to teach another....share or educate....while they, themselves "learn" proper "terminology" does not preclude one's ability to tend to healthy animals or their level of care and concern. I have always seen ya "bridging the gap" and have always admired ya for that, too. I, by far, am not a proper "terminology" person, but we have had some really good discussions on various talks....I'm still learning....but, progress is a bit slow......


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Southern by choice said:


> Just venting- what is wrong with people today?
> 
> So  someone was just really excited about Nationals coming up and was posting pics of fresh clipped goats that they were taking and some knucklehead made reference of posting pics and trying to influence the judges.
> Seriously.
> The person posting has a tragic and amazing story and it was so good to see them posting, yet now they have stopped because some dolt just had to be negative.
> I really don't think judges are scouting out FB to be influenced. Good grief.


Seriously?! That’s ridiculous.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

I would like to add, though, that I sometimes miss out on information when shortened names or initials are used. A search for a term like "Nigerian" might miss "Nigies" and stuff like that. I try to post the term and then switch to shorthand for the following discussion. One of my friends was trying to sell his kids and missed out on a lot of searches because he shortened the term without including the whole phrase "Nigerian dwarf goat".


----------



## Mike CHS

I do the same thing with terms and I guess it's out of habit from so many years of technical writing.  First use is to spell it out.


----------



## Mike CHS

I do the same thing with terms and I guess it's out of habit from so many years of technical writing.  First use is to spell it out.


----------



## Mike CHS

I do the same thing with terms and I guess it's out of habit from so many years of technical writing.  First use is to spell it out.


----------



## Southern by choice

I agree, I do this most of the time with EPG (Eggs Per Gram)and other stuff, but when their is a group of all Nigerian Dwarf people they know what Nigie is and boy do some get their panties in a wad if someone says Nigie!    I can understand why someone with Rottweilers would correct anyone saying Rockwilder or Rockwelder... but to get yourself so worked up over Rottie ... um... get a life. 


-----------------------------

On another note- how cool is this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! for 3 HOURS straight we had a car show in front of our house! Yep from about 7- 10:30 we had a stream of all AMERICAN classic cars! It was amazing!  I couldn't belive how many cars, there must be a huge show somewhere. We were milking and we got to enjoy all the cars. It was just beyond words.  I called DH to tell him what he missed and I was so happy to hear he didn't miss it! He said when he left the house this morning he was going the opposite was and all down our country highway and up the main big highway they were traveling. So he got an hour long show too!
That made my day that he got to see it! 

---------------------------------

Then there is this. 
Can't wait to see Carolina Girl with a real fill. 
This was her this morning.  
Really like what we see from her.
I mistake her for Ruthie all the time. GW says that's not Ruth!   Carolina Girl has the sweetest face. She is a real gem this one. Not a snot like most Nigies ( oops should I say Nigerian Dwarf )
I am glad she has no edema.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Carolina Girl is looking nice!


----------



## farmerjan

My pet peeve is when people say "Roos"  for rooster.  It just drives me nuts.....But I think that getting bent out of shape over nigies or Tolis ..... how about "goatie"  I think that is silly;  sounds like some prissy person.... .  But except to make a comment like this, I'm not gonna make a fuss.  Better they use a nickname than not be interested or talk about them at all.


----------



## farmerjan

Nice udder on the goat.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I have some exciting news 
To busy to post tonight but its about my buckling Kiegh (the boy I got from Indiana earlier this year).
His dam and granddam (sires dam) did amazing at the ADGA national show.  
I couldn't be more happy.

Hopefully I'll type up a post tomorrow.


----------



## goatgurl




----------



## Goat Whisperer

Well, I everytime I go to post something comes up and I have to go. 

We are so busy here. I can’t believe we are in July! 

Ok, so the exciting news 

Kiegh’s breeder attended the ADGA national show. I believe they took 10 goats. 

Kiegh’s dam, (CH CuAtLilRedBarn Dust Bunny 4*M) was second place with second udder in the 3 y/o class (66 entered)
I was on pins and needles watching. Just glued to the tv. When she walked in to the ring, she took my breath away. 
I was not surprised on her placings. 

I got to see her in person when I picked my buckling up- I remember calling @Southern by choice, telling her about the doe. I told her this doe was going to be one to watch. Just thrilled. 
Guess I was right. 

Kiegh’s grandam (sires dam,SGCH MOUNTAIN FARM SHY ELK) did very well also. She was FIRST place with second place udder!! (60 goats in the class, I believe). 
She went on to be Reserve NATIONAL CHAMPION! 

Shy Elk & Dust Bunny were 2 of the 4 goats that made FIRST PLACE dairy herd! 

Their other goats did well also. I believe they had 4 goats in the CH lineup. So happy for them. They have worked hard and it shows. 

So excited to have these genetics in my herd. 


I took a bunch of screenshots, and will post them when I’m able. 

Happy 4th of July to all on BYH


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Not the greatest pics. 
Kiegh's dam 


 
Sire's dam: (on the left)




The live stream kept freezing up, so didn't get a side pic of Shy Elk


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Beautiful!!! I’m so excited for you.


----------



## goatgurl

really nice animals.  now we have to wait for kids.  so exciting.


----------



## farmerjan

Those are some udders on the two looking at the rear.  Feel sorry for them like I do with some of the dairy cows that have really large tight udders.  Very impressive though. Well balanced and very symmetrical.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Thank you  They are "uddered up", however the first doe milked over 7lbs on her first test this year, she has great capacity! Having seen both does in person, I don't think they are overly full or tight, from what I could see they never leaked milk. They were some of the calmest goats in the in ring, at one point the handler wasn't even holding the goat. She was so calm, chewing her cud  

Thanks @goatgurl & @Green Acres Farm


----------



## Goat Whisperer

The poor LGD’s are on edge.

We have bobcats again. It/they have been screaming almost every night. At first I thought it was a Fox (recently startled one in midday along our fences) but after hearing the call a few times we are thinking bobcat.

Haven’t heard one in a few years. It’s such an eerie sound!


----------



## Bruce

Sure hope they listen to the dogs and stay clear!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Poor dogs are so tired. 

They alerted off early this morning. SBC goes to check and there is a Fox right in front of the house Stupid (smart) Fox know where the dogs can and can’t go. 

Blue has bee on the fence like crazy today. 
He hit the far corner earlier as at was just getting dark. Don’t know what he saw, but whatever it was he did not like! Pete has been on the tallest spool watching everything. Of course all the others are too- no wonder they’ve all been barking so much. Wildlife is crazy right now. 

Our area has had an explosion of foxes. A friend shot 2 while she was out milking. Another has had a Fox coming daily and snatching her ducklings. Even when she was running towards it yelling. Bold little creatures! We had one feet from our fences recently, it knows the dogs can’t reach it. 

So proud of our LGDs though.


----------



## Bruce

Wow, glad you have all the LGDs. Sounds like it is time to be ready at all times to back them up with some lead. Those critters are WAY too bold and CLOSE.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Thought I'd pop on here and share these pics of some of our boys 

We recently had a big tree come down. I was milking and happened to look up....see a tree coming down, right into the area our Nigerian Dwarf bucks are kept  Thank goodness they are okay! They were about 10 feet from where it landed, huddled against their hay feeder. I'm guessing they were eating hay and saw/heard the tree falling, and just huddled in instead of running. The tree had termites. 





Isaac, our old man Will, and Jelly Bean the wether were happy to have some more forage. 


 Isaac munching away.


 

Fatso Henry (back) and Templeton in the front. Templeton is our only horned buck. 
We don't use him (unregistered). He's just a hay burner 
You can't see it in the pic, but Henry has an UDDER  We have had milk bucks, but not to the extent that Henry is!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Olaf has grown, UP! He is 200# and still filling out. I'll probably show him next year. 


 

This pic shows his height! Can't wait to see him with another year of maturity on him


----------



## Goat Whisperer

This pic is over a month old. This is one of our keeper bucklings. I like what I'm seeing


----------



## Bruce

He looks to be a BIG goat!


----------



## goatgurl

good looking boys, I guess that's where all those nice babies come from.  olaf is looking wonderful.


----------



## Nifty

Goat Whisperer said:


> A few weeks ago we talked with the manager of our local TSC about ordering some cobalt blocks.
> 
> It's been two days. They ordered 40 blocks.
> 
> We got a couple for us and a couple for some friends. (After we took some)
> 
> This is from last night.
> View attachment 41171
> 
> Stopped by today to grab two blocks for another friend
> View attachment 41172
> 
> Looks like TSC found a new product to carry.



Thanks to the pic show on the homepage, I saw this post. I didn't even know what a "cobalt block" was until I looked it up. I guess it's a salt-lick?


----------



## Southern by choice

Nifty said:


> Thanks to the pic show on the homepage, I saw this post. I didn't even know what a "cobalt block" was until I looked it up. I guess it's a salt-lick?


It is a salt lick but has cobalt added to it. It is a very low level and still best to have sufficient cobalt in your loose minerals. Most goat minerals are insufficient in cobalt values.

BTW I love the scrolling pics too! One of my favorite features!


----------



## Southern by choice

Whew... had a few minutes and thought I'd share just why Goat Whisperer and I have been MIA here at BYH. 

We started kidding in Feb. more kidding in March. Then more in April. Then a few weeks break and again in May and again in June.
42 kids this year.


I was still disbudding in July and will be wethering next week a few more goats. We are still bottle feeding 16 kids.
It may be 18... I don't even know anymore. We had 20 on the milkline but started drying off some.
We are doing milktest and showing as well.

A month ago we had a baby goat get severely injured. We have been doing leg treatments that are unbelievably time consuming. We are still treating and don't know if she will lose the leg or not. Surgery this week hopefully. Lots of vet visits for rechecks. 

We really could not have picked a worse year to start test. I posted about this awhile back... but no, it hasn't gotten better. Our two feed stores that we use special order for us. Somehow they didn't put in our order.  We had to suddenly switch feeds - big goats little goats! All goats. It was a nightmare. We also had a hard time getting the hay we liked.  When you feed almost 75-100 lbs a day that is a serious issue. So now we have to switch everyone back. 
We decided to just dry off a bunch of goats. It is just not worth it right now. We are still on test, I like the data but will be drying off a bunch more goats. 

We don't even want to think about breeding season. I am thinking of just milking some through, leaving some dry and skipping them for a year.
Meanwhile we are reducing but it has not been easy decisions. We are picky where our goats go and it seems everyone wants goats but want them for nothing. 
NO.

They are off at a show and so I am holding down the farm here-all the goats were milked, babies fed, injured goat taken care of and I thought I'd say hi.

HI! 

I am thinking we shouldn't have done this show. We have so many other things later in the week and this weekend. 

Still working on getting house ready and looking for another ...  as always... right land -wrong house. Right house- wrong land.  

Hoping all of you are having a good summer.


----------



## goatgurl

All in God's timing, kiddo, all in God's timing.  take care of yourself


----------



## Bruce

Hopefully the worst is over SBC!


----------



## OneFineAcre

goatgurl said:


> All in God's timing, kiddo, all in God's timing.  take care of yourself



Amen to that.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

What show are they at?  I notice you didn't mention the rain and mud...


----------



## Southern by choice

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> What show are they at?  I notice you didn't mention the rain and mud...


LOL the mud is here!

The show was at the New River Valley Fair in Dublin VA.
It was a scramble. We had originally decided to take 10 goats. 5 Srs & 5 Juniors but we had gotten a message asking if we could bring any extra Lamancha milkers as the Judge in ring 2 had lots of family and they were concerned that there may not be adequate numbers for sanction in 2. Ring 1 would be fine. So this is Sat night. Sun I scramble to finish clipping, they were loading we had people coming to the farm. I wasn't going to clip the extra 2 does but last minute I just had to clip Charlotte- too pretty not to. Zephyr I left. We ended up not taking a nubian kid we had planned on. Somehow we managed to get 12 goats in the van with all our stuff and hay etc. Thankfully 15 passenger vans are big!  
We ended up taking 6 Srs and 6 juniors.

We are very pleased with the outcome.
Every show is a bit different and you learn about the judges as you go along. Some judges are not tolerant of juniors misbehaving and you won't get another look, some judges get it and go with it and laugh. Some judges want skinny as a rail goats (they are called "sharp" or "very dairy" lol) others like some fleshing. Some you can't figure out anything lol. Some are super serious, some laugh and are more lighthearted.  Always interesting.  You learn through it though. 
We learned to bring our official Measure Stick. 

DD was first place in showmanship (intermediate)- this was funny. The judge will "test" the handler sometimes by pointing them to the back of the line just to see how they respond when they think they will be last. So... DD was tested.  She was eventually placed first. The discussion at home went like this... "well, I thought to my self (when he pointed her back to the end) I may not be the best but I love my goat and I love showing Tiffany so whatever, it doesn't matter... but I didn't think I was the worst out there."   Love that kid!

Tiffany got her 2nd unrestricted leg. She is a FF 2YO She would be a Champion pending if last year they weren't short 1 goat and her restricted leg had counted.   That's ok. It is what it is.
Lil Lemon Drop - it was her first show and she went GCH in ring one. WE always scratch for any rings after because it just doesn't make sense. Give another goat a leg... the down side is every time we have done this the goat that goes GCH in the next ring ends up JRBIS.    like really.

I can say I now understand why so many breeders really focus one 1 breed. Managing so many breeds is truly managing so many herds. 

Here are our results-

 We are very happy with our placings and we are encouraged in our young breeding program by the the consistent placings. 

*Judges*: Ring 1 : Todd Biddle      Ring 2: Jean Lucas


*Recorded Grade-*

(Sr- 2yo FF) Wings & Caprines CM Tiffany- 1st Place x 2 & *GCH* (under Judge Todd Biddle)

(Jr- Senior Kid) Wings & Caprines Choc Mousse- 1st Place / 4th Place


*Lamancha-*

(Sr- 2YO) Wings & Caprines CharloteBronte' - 1st Place/ 2nd Place
(Sr- 2YO) Ripples Rhapsody Spring Reign - 2nd Place / 1st Place
(Sr- 4YO) Worley Lane Zephyr 1st by default x2- only 4yo in show 
(Sr- aged does 5+) Candlelight JRMY Mariah- 2x 3rd Place

(Jr- Sr kid) Wings & Caprines BTAZ Poppy 3rd place / 1st Place
(Jr- Int kid) Wings & Caprines BTAR Trudy 2nd Place / 1st Place


Dam/Daughter- 1st Place

Best 3 Sr Does- 1st Place


*Nigerian Dwarf-*

(Sr- 2YO) Wings & Caprines CarolinaGirl- 2x 2nd place

(Jr- Sr kid) Wings & Caprines IL Lemon Drop- 1st place *GCH* (scratched for ring 2)
(Jr- Int Kid) Wings & Caprines LJR Paris- 1st Place x2
(Jr- Int Kid) Wings & Caprines LJR Berlin- 2nd Place / 4th Place

Breeders Trio- 1st Place

Didn't get many pics. DH was exhausted and ended up falling asleep in the tent. Good thing too! They got home after midnight. 




 



 



 

Carolina Girl's udder


 

Nice fill but no overfill. There were some Nigerians so uddered up they were leaking milk everywhere. grrr


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Congratulations!!! I love CarolinaGirl. 

Make sure you have your measuring stick at LA, too. Sometimes appraisers can measure at an angle, not straight up and down, giving a taller height than the goat actually is.


----------



## Mike CHS

That sounds like everyone should be wore out.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congratulations
We had a great New River Valley Show too and we didn't even go


----------



## Southern by choice

Green Acres Farm said:


> Congratulations!!! I love CarolinaGirl.
> 
> Make sure you have your measuring stick at LA, too. Sometimes appraisers can measure at an angle, not straight up and down, giving a taller height than the goat actually is.



Thanks, we do too.  We repeated the breeding that produced her. Lil Joe and Ruth-  Paris and Berlin kids    Judges commented on  their high and wide escutcheons and their feet and legs.  Always nice to hear.  I think the body styles blend well. 
Ruth will be bred to Keigh as well as every Nigie here. 
Foxy freshened this year and LIL Joe was her sire too... her udder is looking much like Ruth's.  


Thanks for the heads up. I thought the judges were responsible for having the appropriate "measuring device" .  I am pretty sure a measuring tape isn't an "appropriate measuring device".


----------



## goatgurl

what can I say besides congratulations and


----------



## Southern by choice

Trying to convince @Goat Whisperer  to not sell Carolina Girls buckling. Both does are now being kept and will be shown.  
She is going to list him. She had him up as a BB. He is weaned now.  

I think she should keep him. Ruth's udder is great, CG is great why not wait and see how his sisters turn out? I mean come on... it's a Nigerian. And we lost lil' joe so... oh, and Clovers yearling buck was sold so....


----------



## Bruce

You hoping we will all put pressure on GW to keep him?


----------



## Mike CHS

Bruce said:


> You hoping we will all put pressure on GW to keep him?



Not me. I don't want to get on her bad side.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

He could just come here for the time being and come back if you want to make use of him...could see what he can do here while Keigh makes his mark there!


----------



## Southern by choice

Bruce said:


> You hoping we will all put pressure on GW to keep him?


yes 



Mike CHS said:


> Not me. I don't want to get on her bad side.


I know, right...  



Wehner Homestead said:


> He could just come here for the time being and come back if you want to make use of him...could see what he can do here while Keigh makes his mark there!


LOL  I may use him over one of my LM's for 1st gen mini's ... if he can do the job. He's pretty young.


----------



## CntryBoy777

She just might have an eye out for a "surprise" for ya....from her next jaunt out.....


----------



## Southern by choice

@Senile_Texas_Aggie   here it is... so busy I barely have time for anything ... so usually just when we have boring show stuff.


----------



## Southern by choice

Well, where to begin?
So much has happened over the course of the year it is a bit crazy!
I am hoping to make different posts about all the different events, adventures, new things learned (and still learning).

Some things I have briefly mentioned here and there but maybe not with much detail. 

I am going to list some of the things in hopes of being able to have to the time and come back and share about each one. If I don't "write" it down I will forget. LOL

~ breeding yearlings 
~ Lilly's leg injury (debating whether or not to post pics- pretty graphic)   
~ Fat: Protein inversion 
~ Milk test (MUN levels, SCC, P/F, and all the things no one tells you  hopefully it will spare another from mistakes we made) 
~ breeding dilemmas  
~ overload! 
~ mineral analysis 
~ diet (goats not me... I'm skinny- I don't diet )
~ people  &  &  &  

~ cancelling LA 
~ Hay dilemmas

Meanwhile we have some shows coming up. Can't say I am looking too forward to them... I mean I am but at the same time I really have so much on my plate and our clippers broke. 
Little DD loves going and has so much fun so that makes me happy. GW always likes going needless to say.  DS and I make a great team when they are gone so it is all good, he and I have so much fun because we cut up and make it fun. Plus I will finally get the last of the goats weaned... I have to wean when GW is gone because she won't wean anything. 

We have decided to sell one of our Lamancha bucks. Actually we sold one and are selling another. You all know how much I love my bucks. Hard for me to do but I have to. No sense in keeping a buck with great genetics that I am not using.
 We just listed Taipan he is such a sweetheart. It will be so sad to see him go. He is 2 years old. Such a good baby boy.  He has a great pedigree but we used Black Tie Affair last year and have decided to repeat most of the breedings this year.  I fear we listed him too low though. As I type this maybe I should change my mind. Maybe I shouldn't sell him. He knows us, we know him. 
Sire: CH MINT*LEAF BRIGADIER 91 EEE
Sire's sire: MINT*LEAF ARIES 
Sire's Dam: MINT*LEAF SUNFLOWER

Dam: TEMPO KIM 10*M 88 VEVV (Tempo Kim was the 2010 ADGA SPOTLIGHT SALE DOE - http://www.ruhigestelle.com/2010SpotlightSaleDoe.pdf
Dam's Sire: SG TEMPO LIGGETY ++*B 88 VVV (@ 01-02)
Dam's dam: SGCH TEMPO EVIANNA 9*M 93 EEEE

We are also probably going to list a few does after the State Fair is over. Undecided but we might. I am a bit concerned about going through the winter with as many goats as we have. It isn't the cost or feed  it is because hay issues have been very real this year and that is scary to think what would happen in the winter if we end up with hay issues. Also if it is an extremely wet winter it will be too much for us to do here. 
I know the Lord has this and will direct us to where we are to go when the time is His and it is where He wants us.
Meanwhile I am doing what I need to as far as prepping and working on house and property. LOL  one would not really be able to see the evidence of that because it is a mess here... but it is all the stuff that needs done but isn't always visible. The attics are both done. I have been working on the property in sections. The apartment and office are done as well. The warehouse... I'll cry if I think about it... so I won't.    Painting will wait a few months... probably in November.  

Before I sign off I just want to say that I have met some really amazing people through this forum. My life has been enriched and blessed by so many. I know I have been very absent but I do think about so many of you. It has been such a great joyfilled experience to watch dreams come true, lives changed, new beginnings for many. There has also been sadness. Sickness, death, loss, struggles.  The family like community here you really can't get on FB with one liners. 

Night all


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Taipan is Sparkle’s sire?


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Hang in there! 

I saw Taipan’s ad and I agree that he’s underpriced.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Wehner Homestead said:


> Taipan is Sparkle’s sire?


Grandsire


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Green Acres Farm said:


> Hang in there!
> 
> I saw Taipan’s ad and I agree that he’s underpriced.


His dam sold for 5k or 6k at the 2010 spotlight sale 

Someone is getting a heck of a deal. He’s a nice buck, just need to reduce our numbers.


----------



## Southern by choice

We have had the wettest summer that I can remember in NC since I have lived here and the repercussions of that are stressing me out! 
We spend a lot of time with our goats - not just feed, water, hay and out of there. 
So yesterday evening as I had someone visiting we were standing by the one field. She couldn't go in the field as Blue just flat out doesn't like strangers in the field. PERIOD. I respect my dog's stand. 
I am looking and in utter disbelief I see HORSEFLIES! Yes, horseflies... not one or two but  lots and they were on my goats!  
NEVER have we had horseflies! 
We also never have mosquitoes. This year we have bugs & more bugs, ants, squitoes, flies, gnats, no see ums.
Our friends close by say they are having the same issues. Apparently horseflies breed in natural water areas. Well gee- all of NC should be covered. 

 I don't know if the fact DH just moved all the waste hay that we haven't been able to get too from the daily non stop storms or if it is a coincidence but suddenly there are horseflies everywhere... on my goats! I put a call in to our extension agent, waiting to hear back. I am beyond mortified. Got some spray for the goats last night. How do we get rid of them? I mean this really has been an awful year and it is so wet. 
We don't use chemical sprays here as our neighbor raises bees so we are very respectful ... I just am beside myself. 
I saw a video a few months back of a horsefly trap... it was on a horse farm. Pretty amazing. I am going to try and find the video and build one.

To add to that we are also having hay issues again.  
Our normal supplier that we get the 1000# bales from has not had in what we generally get so we have ripped through a bale of alfalfa 1000# ( don't like feeding straight alfalfa) orchard is all gone and we have resorted to having to get small squares at a HUGE cost and one the goats today seemed to have some scours... not bad more of a leaky squirt. Still... this is getting scary. 
*Oh, and of course... once again RIGHT before milktest*.  Yep. Seriously we have to have the worst first year on test in the history of test. 
During all of this we also have changed feeds and adjusted the goats diet as our MUN levels are too high and still having some Fat protein inversion issues. Very concerned about how the hay issues will play out in the winter. 
Seriously thinking of selling this years whole kid crop (lamanchas) after the state fair. I love this years kids and am so happy with them but this hay thing for us has been very bad and this is in the good season. Come winter the grasses go dormant... trees bare, vines dormant. So... no fallback of forage if the hay just isn't here.


----------



## Mike CHS

It seems to be a season of extremes all over this year.


----------



## Southern by choice

Yes @Mike CHS  it sure does.

I found this...
Going to build this bad boy! 

https://www.littlethings.com/horsefly-backyard-trap/?utm_medium=Facebook_Share


----------



## Mike CHS

I bookmarked that one.  We haven't had a problem (Just knocked on wood though) but that is something to have around.  I wonder if you did a yellow liner would it catch Japanese Beetles?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Southern by choice said:


> We have had the wettest summer that I can remember in NC since I have lived here and the repercussions of that are stressing me out!
> We spend a lot of time with our goats - not just feed, water, hay and out of there.
> So yesterday evening as I had someone visiting we were standing by the one field. She couldn't go in the field as Blue just flat out doesn't like strangers in the field. PERIOD. I respect my dog's stand.
> I am looking and in utter disbelief I see HORSEFLIES! Yes, horseflies... not one or two but  lots and they were on my goats!
> NEVER have we had horseflies!
> We also never have mosquitoes. This year we have bugs & more bugs, ants, squitoes, flies, gnats, no see ums.
> Our friends close by say they are having the same issues. Apparently horseflies breed in natural water areas. Well gee- all of NC should be covered.
> 
> I don't know if the fact DH just moved all the waste hay that we haven't been able to get too from the daily non stop storms or if it is a coincidence but suddenly there are horseflies everywhere... on my goats! I put a call in to our extension agent, waiting to hear back. I am beyond mortified. Got some spray for the goats last night. How do we get rid of them? I mean this really has been an awful year and it is so wet.
> We don't use chemical sprays here as our neighbor raises bees so we are very respectful ... I just am beside myself.
> I saw a video a few months back of a horsefly trap... it was on a horse farm. Pretty amazing. I am going to try and find the video and build one.
> 
> To add to that we are also having hay issues again.
> Our normal supplier that we get the 1000# bales from has not had in what we generally get so we have ripped through a bale of alfalfa 1000# ( don't like feeding straight alfalfa) orchard is all gone and we have resorted to having to get small squares at a HUGE cost and one the goats today seemed to have some scours... not bad more of a leaky squirt. Still... this is getting scary.
> *Oh, and of course... once again RIGHT before milktest*.  Yep. Seriously we have to have the worst first year on test in the history of test.
> During all of this we also have changed feeds and adjusted the goats diet as our MUN levels are too high and still having some Fat protein inversion issues. Very concerned about how the hay issues will play out in the winter.
> Seriously thinking of selling this years whole kid crop (lamanchas) after the state fair. I love this years kids and am so happy with them but this hay thing for us has been very bad and this is in the good season. Come winter the grasses go dormant... trees bare, vines dormant. So... no fallback of forage if the hay just isn't here.



You could move up here by me and get hay that DH does! Lol


----------



## CntryBoy777

The short time that we ran the ducks and goats together and the ducks had access to the goat house and yard there was a substantial decrease in all bugs, especially horseflies. Also, you may want to sow some livestock rye grass for winter forage....I would sow it liberally. We have a variety here called Big Boss that is pretty impressive and it grows actively unless the temps drop below 20° for an extended time....it recovers very well once temps do rise. Our hay prices have jumped here too, but if I had the equipment would bring ya some....keep us posted....


----------



## Southern by choice

People say craigslist is bad... um... I really don't think FB is any better really.

Ad- states price- states sire and dam and has link to dam... also has pics of offspring....and pics of goat for sale.

So how is it that we have messages that ask...

_Do you have any pics of his kids?_ THEY ARE IN THE    AD
_How much is he? _ IT IS IN THE    AD
_Do you have any more pics of him?_   NO- 
_Can you send a pic of his sire and dam?_  NO- we don't own them but a LINK was provided and google if you like 
_Can you meet us? We are x amount of hours away?_ - NO-  

Like really- we are going to take our vehicle loaded with a buck in rut and spend hours on the road for a very below priced buck.... our time is far more valuable than that. 
Seriously- we took 2 days to go get a buck we wanted and it was way more than what we're asking. We wanted the buck- so we got the buck.
I have NEVER asked anyone for a discount on a goat or transport. What the heck is wrong with people?

So I think we should put on the ad

_*Price of buck increases by $100 every time we have to answer a question that has already been answered. *_ 

(it's called a stupidity charge) 

Seriously thinking of just taking the ad down. I don't need to sell him. I have plenty of does ha can be used on. I just have other bucks I planned on this year and we aren't doing much breeding.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Maybe ya could add a soundtrack to it....Bill Engvall's "Here's Your Sign"...........


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## Baymule

A friend of ours sold the bed of his dually truck on Craigslist for $500. He sent pictures of every ding and scratch on it to the buyer, then hauled it 1 hour away to deliver it. When he got there the guy downed him $100 because of a dent. Friend replied that he sent a picture of it and the price was $500. Idiot told him that he didn't want it. Friend said he didn't haul it all the way there for nothing. He was going to get his $500 so he could bail himself out for whipping the guy's A**. Friend is 6'7" and over 300 pounds (not fat, all muscle). The idiot paid him the $500.


----------



## Southern by choice

Baymule said:


> A friend of ours sold the bed of his dually truck on Craigslist for $500. He sent pictures of every ding and scratch on it to the buyer, then hauled it 1 hour away to deliver it. When he got there the guy downed him $100 because of a dent. Friend replied that he sent a picture of it and the price was $500. Idiot told him that he didn't want it. Friend said he didn't haul it all the way there for nothing. He was going to get his $500 so he could bail himself out for whipping the guy's A**. Friend is 6'7" and over 300 pounds (not fat, all muscle). The idiot paid him the $500.


   

Yeah, that is one reason I am not inclined to meet anyone I don't know or haven't already worked with.


----------



## Southern by choice

So.... Had to bring Henry up for his annual CD&T, check hooves, apply cylense (tick prevention), weight and figured why not get some pictures. 
Yes, because handling a buck in rut that is peeing constantly and very excitable as does are in heat is always a good idea... right?! 

Remember how obese he was? He has lost weight and is down to 140#  

Blue gloves were used as to limit the buck smell... even so there was no way to set him up... peeing constantly.
Still think they(pics) came out pretty good.
This year he had an udder. NO we did not milk him. 
When I was trying to get teat pics GW said ummmm you may want to get behind him!  I jumped up faster than this old body should!   What was I thinking? I was right in the "firing" line!  

Love this boy's width and teats.
Planning on very little breeding this year... but thinking of using him over a standard for 75/25 % so that I can then breed back to 50/50 's so I have 60/40's.

He has a lovely pedigree too.  So sad his dam died. She was Star, our beloved lamancha that we lost in a terrible accident. Her dam was an 8* milker... Star would have earned hers too. Her half sister is Raina. Raina kidded in March as FF she has unofficially earned her star in production, butterfat, & protein. 

S: Tranquility Acres RB Casy  *S
SS: Caesar's Villa CBS Roundup *S
SD: Rosasharn's B'Udder-Nut 3*D

D: Candlelight Sun Moon & Stars
DS: *B Dalton's Way TM Jeromy 
DD: SG Candlelight Secret Intention 8*M

Just not sure who to breed him with.   Charlotte? Tiny?  Zephyr?

Look at the nostrils on this boy!  









Those teats are awesome!




Width is awesome.



 dam's FF & 2nd F udder


----------



## Baymule

I looked at you standing there in rubber boots after reading about the peeing buck and figured the boots were for pee puddles. 

He is really nice looking. Never thought about a buck having teats. They look downright funny hanging next to those honking big balls. I wonder if rams have teats too? I got a sneaking suspicion that my ram is going to be less than happy when I tackle him to look for man boobies next to his family jewels.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Baymule said:


> I looked at you standing there in rubber boots after reading about the peeing buck and figured the boots were for pee puddles.
> 
> He is really nice looking. Never thought about a buck having teats. They look downright funny hanging next to those honking big balls. I wonder if rams have teats too? I got a sneaking suspicion that my ram is going to be less than happy when I tackle him to look for man boobies next to his family jewels.


That is actually me in the boots, SBC was taking the pics. YES! It is for pee protection 
He is in heavy rut already and sprays everywhere to show off, if you look closely you can can see the wet spots on the boots. Bucks are so gross when they're in rut   Poor boy hasn't been eating well. He just stands staring at the does like this: 

Your ram certainly has teats. We always checked our meat bucks to make sure they were 1x1. Spur teats, double teats (or sometimes 6 teats LOL) are common in meat goats, and I have seen them in meat sheep. Not a huge fault in meat producing animals, but in dairy goats it's a big deal. First think I do when looking at a buck is to check his teats.

There is a very well known Lamancha buck who was on official milk test years ago, he had an actual udder!  
Our vet has treated several bucks for mastitis. Not something I ever hope to deal with!


----------



## Baymule

Learn something new every day! Who woulda thunk it? Bucks with mastitis! I bet it gets bad, cause who is checking bucks for mastitis.


----------



## Mini Horses

My Nubian has teats that hang down with his gonads.  I mean, one day he had them!  Had owned him about 3 or 4 years & he was 7 then.  Were not like that the year before.  Still there, now.  It's a little spooky.    One morning I noticed this as he as laying in the sun and thought he had something wrong with his testicles...went and inspected.  WOW.  What a shock.   Had read about bucks with this and udders and having to be milked.    NO way I'm milking buck in rut!!  He is from a very heavy milking line but, breeder says first she's ever had go this way, or at least been told.

I researched some and yep, seems these guys are from heavy milking line, generally.  He breeds and gives me great kids.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon

Nice boy!!  Lovely udder on does!!!


----------



## goatgurl

what a handsome guy.  do you have daughters yet?  and yup, more goat balls, only here...  almost 42 years ago I was in the buck stall in my barn with my then 5 year old daughter and she asks "mom, why does he have those hangy down things".  all manner of replies race thru my  head, just how much should you explain to a 5 year old???  so I cleared my throat and started with the those are his testicles and he has the sperm and he breeds the doe (she had already seen lots of breedings going on so we were good with that).  I continue my little learning speech and when I am finished, and exhausted because explaining the birds and bees to a 5 year old is hard work she turned and looked at me puzzled and said "no mom, why does he have teats like the girls?"  be sure you know the question before giving the answer is my advice nowadays.
@Baymule you gave me just a little giggle, ya know.  I had this mental picture of you wrestling your ram to the ground to see if indeed he has teats.  i'll bet $5 he does


----------



## Southern by choice

Getting ready for a mini show next weekend. First mini show for us. Unfortunately my best does aren't registered yet. We really are going more to support the show than anything. We also sponsored  a class. Hopefully it will be fun because believe it or not this is taking a lot to get there. It is out of state which requires a vet certificate. So you have those fees, then show fees, sponsor, and travel and distance- it adds up. The good thing is it is all done in a day.  No overnights. The rough part is the goats will have to get up and get loaded at 4 am. The goats= 
Yes, they are going to be grouchy!   Should be a challenge too as none of these goats are ever on lead. Never set up etc. 

After that we have 3 more shows and done for the year.

Today as we were spending time with the babies we got some pics. 

Our newest addition is this lil girl Rose. She is out of the doe we sold out of Star (the dam we lost tragically) and the buck we sold (Percy) Percy is out of Mariah- which is still here.
So she is "family".  WE have had to sell many of our minis over the years because we just can't keep as many goats as we'd like. Sadly my mini program seems to always get the short straw. 
What's nice is the families I have sold these goats too have always said whatever I want I can have out of the offspring. I am very blessed!
Rose is a bottle baby and sweet but right now she is not being nice and being a bully. All the goats that try to come up and say hi... she pummels.
I know the shots aren't great but best I could do.


 


 

This is Trouble's mini  daughter. She is one of triplets. It was a repeat breeding from a few years back. I sold all those kids. The trip does this year... were sold before she kidded... I HAD to keep this doe just in case anything ever happens to the sire/dam... I was keeping a doe. I love this girl. I really don't have a name for her though. I do think it is funny - so the grand-dam on the sire's side was Candlelight Sun, Moon, and Stars.  One owner named their doe- luna (moon) the other Stardust!  I am thinking of calling her Sunshine. Just not sure- her dam is Trouble and we have game themes for some of the minis. 


 

 my goats! Chocoloate Mousse turned solid black she is a doll baby.  and look at that lil angel mini STrawberry's back is under the tree. Really like her.


 

just because I like goat butts! 


 

This is brown girl she is super gentle. This is why we all have 3 things we wear here - everything ends up with holes.


 

My daughters Nubians they are a hoot!  The long eared ones always stick together  (Jade Left Pinky Right)


 

Be still my heart! I just want to smooch those faces!


 

This is why you keep an eared mini mancha. 


 

Just because it's sweet. They love their woods... so so so much cooler. It really is such a temp difference. 


 


@goatgurl  you gave me a chuckle... I tell parents the same thing all the time. I really need to start doing that with adults too   thank you about the buck. Believe it or not I still don't have any daughters of his freshened yet!  He made 8 daughters this year so... time will tell. 

@Baymule   mammal/teats... but you should be sure and check... and we should have evidence so maybe DH can video doing this!


----------



## Donna R. Raybon

Woooohoooooo, what a loverly bunch of coconuts!!!  Everywhere you look, pretty, pretty!  
Black goats have a special place in my heart, too.  But they are hard to photograph.  I never could do them justice.  If I could keep a second breed, it probably would be Lamancha.  Good luck at show, travel safe!  Careful of the heat stress for two legged as well as four.  I remember one show it was so hot hauling I bought bagged ice and mixed with straw in truck bed.  Friend who showed pigs shared that trick.  Cost me $20 in ice, but my girls traveled cool!


----------



## Southern by choice

Donna R. Raybon said:


> Woooohoooooo, what a loverly bunch of coconuts!!!  Everywhere you look, pretty, pretty!
> Black goats have a special place in my heart, too.  But they are hard to photograph.  I never could do them justice.  If I could keep a second breed, it probably would be Lamancha.  Good luck at show, travel safe!  Careful of the heat stress for two legged as well as four.  I remember one show it was so hot hauling I bought bagged ice and mixed with straw in truck bed.  Friend who showed pigs shared that trick.  Cost me $20 in ice, but my girls traveled cool!


Thank you. That is a great tip about the ice cubes! 
Right now we don't have a trailer.   Since most of the human kids are grown and gone we now use our 15 passenger van for a goat hauler. 
The plus side is they are always in a comfortable temp. A/C and heat. The down side... we are always limited on how many goats we can take to a show. 
Basically we pick and choose who gets to go "this time".  Having so many breeds, honestly, is a challenge. 
We usually end up taking a few lamanchas, 1 recorded grade sr, a few Nigerians... maybe a Nubian. Having Sr lamanchas means we can take 2-3 and then the rest have to be a few jrs. Jr Nigerians especially real young ones take less room. This year we have only taken 1 Sr Nigerian to the shows. 
For the Jrs we tend to take 2 Nigerians. Once they have their restricted leg we swap them for another 2 and so on til  they all have a leg.
Same with Lamanchas/Grades.
I dream of a trailer and a big ole' truck to pull them with so we can take everyone on the show string at once. I can dream. 

I agree, black goats are very difficult to photograph. The color really has become one of my favorites. I really love the sundgau look on lamanchas.  
The two new red lamanchas are American - they have Nubian in them.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Goat Whisperer said:


> First think I do when looking at a buck is to check his teats.


This goes for boar pigs/piglets as well!

Great looking goats all around.  Hope your show goes well.


----------



## Southern by choice

So I wanted to share about my baby boy George.
I love George. 
George is a sweetie pie.
George is a buck.
George is also a showboat.
George loves himself too. 
Can goats be narcissistic?  

George went to a show as a baby just because they needed the numbers. We aren't big on showing bucks.
Ever since he went he now loves to be on a lead but oddly enough he seems to like to "show" himself off... lead or no lead. 
It is really strange... really strange.

Last week we had George with some other baby bucks/wethers running around with us in the yard.  We also have the camera. George walks over he stops 10 ft in front of me. He stands there all pretty, I think hmm he is probably going to pee. NOPE. 
So I snap a few shots and he keeps standing. I said, "George, what are you doing?" He proceeds to stretch out his neck and stands there. I turn the camera away and am taking pics of the Nigerian bucklings and it appears George gets jealous. GW starts laughing because now he comes straight up to me in my face as if to say, "helloooooo". He then walks away and faces the opposite direction and does the same thing. I suppose he was trying to "show off" his left side and right side. I thought it was too funny and weird to not share. I didn't have the heart to tell him his front legs were not placed correctly. I won't post all the pics in the series... but it was too funny.

Tonight I am out on the porch... I look over and George is standing on his bench, looking out at the does (some are in heat). Two nigerian babies are laying down on the bench below him. He looked so handsome and I love him so much... I yell over, "GEORGE! I LOVE YOU!" George picks his head up and looks over to find me. And then... there it is... he shifts and starts setting himself up... head high, legs positioned.   I of course laughed and told him how handsome he was.  

Strangest thing I have ever seen with a goat. 

I do really like this boy. He is the style I LIKE. I prefer the older style lamancha. Before they basically became Alpines with no ears.
I have some pics as he has been growing... I like to see the progression. I may give him a doe to breed this year. We retained his sister .  She isn't as "dairy" as they like them in the ring but I know what she will turn out like so I am ok that she is a bit fleshy right now and again I prefer the shorter powerful type.

Inserting as thumbnails... 
9-10 weeks  

 

3.5 months
 

5.5 months
 

6 months  from last week when he was doing all the posing! So weird! 
This is where he was jealous and came up then walked away and made sure I got his "other side"...  I really love this guy.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya might be able to exploit that and get him some exposure in commercials and ads....ya just never know....


----------



## farmerjan

I am no expert on goats.  BUT,  I have seen in the cattle that they want the "dairy" animals to be  "TOO DAIRY" .  It has pretty much destroyed the Guernsey breed by trying to make them something they are not.  Even the Brown Swiss are becoming more "dairy" and they are supposed to be a big breed.  Rugged big boned and all that from the "mountain climbing" of the swiss alps;  and they are becoming more and more refined.  If you look back on the cattle breeds over the years you can see where the tends shifted and what they have bred for.  In the 50's the black angus and herefords were short stocky bodies on little short legs.  Then the angus got big and tall and were nearly as big as chianina's in the 90's.  Now they are going back down in size, but they have lost that  "chunk" look of the body and gotten sleeker.  They don't have the rump or muscling that they used to have.   Not saying that we need to have the "double muscle look" that is popular in many european breeds;  but we have been breeding for this "low fat streamlined look".   And of course, all "black cattle" qualify for the black angus certification so everything has black color now......


----------



## Southern by choice

@farmerjan  we have a lot of cattle folk around us and we have heard so many stories about how "it use to be". 
Sometimes I fear all this "improvement" is only for the human eye and not always for the animal. 
Showing the goats allows us to see so many really beautiful goats. Within those beautiful goats there really are differences in body style.
I sometimes think the universal scorecard has hurt the individual breeds to some degree.  I love the distinct difference of the breeds and now it seems that if you cropped the head out of the picture you wouldn't be able to tell one breed from another. 

@CntryBoy777  hmmmm now that's a thought   Wonder what it's like for goats to have to pay for themselves


----------



## animalmom

What???? Goats pay for themselves?  Have you lost your ever loving mind?


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## farmerjan

I agree with the "universal" thing.  Luckily they have not tried to make our show breeds of chickens all alike.  And the Standard of Perfection specifically states how each breed should look.  There are still some changes over the years, in some breeds, but not like in the cattle and I guess, the goat breeds. 
There are a few beef breeders that have been looking for, and going back to, the older genetics to try to get some of the "real breed characteristics" back in the cattle.  Genetics have become so refined that they are using all this "genomics" which means that " IN THEORY"  this bull A bred to this cow B will produce superior off spring.  They are using that to the detriment of losing some of the other good characteristics...like longevity....  Supposedly they can determine which bulls will throw heifers that will be more likely to have high cell counts (mastitis tendencies) and such.  They are flushing virgin heifers at 12-14 months, to young bulls that are out of virgin heifers....No milk records for the dam of the bull and sometimes not the granddam....  but his "genomics" say he will sire super duper high producing heifers.....  Guess it doesn't make a big difference because the average time a cow is in a productive dairy farm is less than 2 lactations.
And in the catalogs you haven't been able to see a picture of the bull you are buying semen from for years.  But in the experts opinion he is superior...


----------



## Southern by choice

farmerjan said:


> I agree with the "universal" thing.  Luckily they have not tried to make our show breeds of chickens all alike.  And the Standard of Perfection specifically states how each breed should look.  There are still some changes over the years, in some breeds, but not like in the cattle and I guess, the goat breeds.
> There are a few beef breeders that have been looking for, and going back to, the older genetics to try to get some of the "real breed characteristics" back in the cattle.  Genetics have become so refined that they are using all this "genomics" which means that " IN THEORY"  this bull A bred to this cow B will produce superior off spring.  They are using that to the detriment of losing some of the other good characteristics...like longevity....  Supposedly they can determine which bulls will throw heifers that will be more likely to have high cell counts (mastitis tendencies) and such.  They are flushing virgin heifers at 12-14 months, to young bulls that are out of virgin heifers....No milk records for the dam of the bull and sometimes not the granddam....  but his "genomics" say he will sire super duper high producing heifers.....  Guess it doesn't make a big difference because the average time a cow is in a productive dairy farm is less than 2 lactations.
> And in the catalogs you haven't been able to see a picture of the bull you are buying semen from for years.  But in the experts opinion he is superior...



It is very interesting because the system used for cattle  (from what I understand) was adapted for goats. Between milktest and Linear Appraisal it seems that goats are getting bred all by the numbers.
Although I do feel there is merit to the programs and can be a "tool" used in predictability the bottom line goats are goats.  Some lines just don't match up well. Period!

After doing milktest this year... ummmm.... can I just say I will never look at milk numbers the same way.  I hope to write about our experience soon. It has been the worlds worst first year milktest in the history of milktest.          Where you laugh because you just cannot believe what you are going through. 
I agree with losing some very important characteristics as well. There are many many people out there that don't like the newer "style" of Lamancha. 
Maybe because I am older, maybe because I see things from a different perspective, maybe because I am stubborn, I like to LOOK at a goat. If I like the goat then I do. If I don't , I don't.
I am a fan of breed what you like.  That doesn't minimize the factors that will help improve areas that need improved. But in the end Goat A bred to Goat B  "should" produce this and that... trust me... that is not always the case. It doesn't mean either goat was a bad goat- they simply just didn't line up. It's crushing but it happens. 

I also notice there are so many name hoppers/chasers that they will get that animal with that "name" and yet that animal may very well end up being exactly what you don't want.


----------



## Mini Horses

Same with horses, in the sense of breed to names, etc.   AND buy for color, no matter the conformation people. 

Whatever happened to the hands on facts?    It takes more time to access the doe contribution to offspring, she doesn't produce but so many at a time.   The buck  (bull, stallion, etc) can service many, many & if they are compared, you can often see a tendency for traits being thrown.    I'm one who likes to see the offspring, parents, etc.    Can't always, go with gut. 

Personally, I want a solid animal, good milking doe for production and handling, a buck with courtesy.   While I want improvement, I am not out to set records with breed improvements anymore.   Getting along just fine.

This is along the same line of why "the powers that be" felt they needed to screw with our chickens & crops.  I want taste & nutrition, not THE most or largest in my garden.  And, I want my chickens to set eggs...for several years, not one a day for a year or two.  I don't like to off them so soon.  Not against improving animals, just not a total contrast to what worked well for so long.

"They" want something beneficial -- work on fox lineage that doesn't like to each chicken!!  Change that one for applause.


----------



## Baymule

Industrial meat. Industrial milk. Industrial eggs and chicken. Mass produced food for the masses. Vegetables grown on spent soil with only NPK added back to the soil in copious amounts that drain into our rivers, lakes and oceans. Cheap food.

Then there is us. We are the throwbacks to another time. A time when vegetables actually had nutrients because the soil was loved, tended and understood to be a living organism capable of giving life. Fruits aren't shipped from a thousand miles away, but picked in our own yard or area, then canned, dehydrated or frozen for later consumption.  A time when livestock met the needs of the people who owned and bred them. A time when livestock was treasured for more than 2 lactations, several calves, 1 laying season, a couple litters of piglets, before being worn out, used up and discarded. We live in a time when a goat can live for 12 years, horses live past 30, milk cows are family pets, bearing calves and giving their milk for years. Beef cattle are allowed to graze until going to slaughter or being finished on grains. 

We are stewards of the land, the keepers of genetics of different varieties of farm animals, the genetics of heirloom vegetables, the safe keepers of the future when such genetics may once again become vitally important. We keep keeping on because that is what we do.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I love the way @Baymule says it!!! I agree!


----------



## Southern by choice

Well, they headed out at 4am this morning with 5 goats. 4 jrs and 1 sr.
None of these goats have been handled other than clipping. The Sr doe is a milker so she will walk with you but has never been "set up" we tried a few months ago and it was hilarious!
1 of the jrs is NOT show worthy as her rump is steep. Took her anyway just in case they needed numbers. She is a bottle baby and loves her lovin... but she is like ... hmm... how to describe her 
Her name is Monster Mash... because she is truly a wild in your lap all over the place goat. Think red bull energy drink and add to that ADHD and then sprinkle a little bit more caffeine, dodo bird, with a bit of wack a mole and you might be close!   The goats rump is super steep BUT she is great in everything else and looks like her prefreshening udder is really nice. She was suppose to be up for sale but I never got around to it. Eh- if she stays we'll just breed up. 

Not being handled they did pretty darn good! It was a really good turnout especially for a Miniature Dairy Goat show.  It was the Floyd county fair... so they had showmanship, a youth dairy goat show and then the open show for MDGA. 
We really wanted to support the show because it seems that manhy want the shows but then people don't go... this show was very different! We are really happy for the turnout.  Some of the individual classes were really good numbers! like 9/10 goats. That is pretty good for a mini show.  The show was AOM... meaning all minis. There were by far more mini manchas there than anything else.

My Littlest DD was 1st in showmanship and I am really proud of her. She took Bingo in, Bingo can be a jerk. It was a real challenge but she showed her well, answered all the questions right but 2. No one answered those 2 questions. LOL  She knows the answer now! 

Really impressed with the sponsors too. They ended up bringing home 2 gift cards, 2 bags of feed, a stainless steel food bowl, collar, lead, and cash prizes awarded. 

*Youth Show- This is a fair show *

1 person 1 goat so only 2 goats could be shown in youth and we weren't paying attention when we filled out the paperwork. We would have put Strawberry in not Monster 
Sass 1st
Monster 5th

Bingo 3rd Sr doe


*Open- MDGA -Sanctioned*

_Juniors-_
Jr kid-Sass 1st  went on to be *GCH*
Sr kid- Strawberry 1st
Sr Kid- Monster 4th
Dry Yearling-Lil Princess 3rd 

_Seniors_-
2YO milkers- Bingo 1st  &  *Best Udder In Show*

Didn't get a lot of good pics because DH had to hold the goats- we showed out of our van! No pens.

Little DD had the judges telling her to SMILE! She was like a zombie. She didn't cope getting up at 4 am!   We did get a pic of her where she fell asleep in the fold up chair.  
She is so happy to have a "Pink" ribbon!  



 

1st  & 4th in youth show


 

MDGA Jr does GCH line up  always nice to have 2 does in  the line up


 

3rd open


 

Sr does Champion line up- Bingo didn't go grand but did get Best Udder in show





Sass 1st in Jrs




Too bad this was on a downward hill.   Very happy Sass got her leg! 





Very thankful. Dh is so supportive, not many men would get up at 4 am and drive his wife's goats and family to show them. 
Little DD really only loves her lamanchas yet she showed for me and showed some very difficult goats to their best potential. And I can't leave out GW. As always she showed the goats as if though they were her own. Very blessed to have such support!


----------



## Mike CHS

That is one of those good "Smiley" posts.    That seemed to be a good turnout for a small county fair.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Congratulations! They look beautiful! I didn’t realize there were MDGA shows.


----------



## Baymule

That’s the kind of family activity that kids (the human kind) never forget for their entire lifetime. Well  done family.


----------



## Southern by choice

Mike CHS said:


> That is one of those good "Smiley" posts.    That seemed to be a good turnout for a small county fair.


We almost didn't do the county fair part... we were just going to do the sanctioned MDGA show.  It all worked out and they had fun. Everyone is exhausted.



Green Acres Farm said:


> Congratulations! They look beautiful! I didn’t realize there were MDGA shows.


Yes, MGDA does have more shows out west than we do here. The biggest issue is more often then not there is an ADGA show usually on or around the same dates that are picked. 
We have Rowan next week and it is pushing it to have 2 shows a week apart.  That one is an ADGA show so different goats but you still have to get them ready and that is a lot of work.
MDGA has live shows, virtual shows (i don't care for) and they also have milktest etc. They are working on a better database and hopefully they  will do some kind of evaluation or assessment... like the LA.

@Baymule  what touches me so much is they all did this for me. Because the mini's are my baby project.  

However after milking this morning I am seriously thinking of giving the boot to some of these goats. Lets just say I am alive and the goats are too... however, I am the one in pain. 
They may end up being BBQ'd


----------



## Baymule

Like I said, we’ll done family. Your kids wouldn’t have done that if you were a lousy mom. The fact that they did speaks volumes about what kind of wonderful parent and mother that you are.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Great job


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Love it!! Wonderful news all the way around!! Congratulations!! 

Your description of Monster had me cracking up!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I started calling her Monster at two days old. I looked at SBC and said “we created a monster!”.  You could just tell! Sweetest goat, but a monster!


----------



## Donna R. Raybon

Southern by choice said:


> @farmerjan  we have a lot of cattle folk around us and we have heard so many stories about how "it use to be".
> Sometimes I fear all this "improvement" is only for the human eye and not always for the animal.
> Showing the goats allows us to see so many really beautiful goats. Within those beautiful goats there really are differences in body style.
> I sometimes think the universal scorecard has hurt the individual breeds to some degree.  I love the distinct difference of the breeds and now it seems that if you cropped the head out of the picture you wouldn't be able to tell one breed from another.
> 
> @CntryBoy777  hmmmm now that's a thought   Wonder what it's like for goats to have to pay for themselves



Thank one of the Considine boys for all goats looking alike if they have a bag over their head.  Chicken boned goats will not last over the long haul of multiple births and high milk production.  Every time I got LA'd the skinny goats got E in DC and fat ones +.    Those fat ones poured the milk and looked good doing it while skinny ones were a bag of bones!


----------



## Southern by choice

Donna R. Raybon said:


> Thank one of the Considine boys for all goats looking alike if they have a bag over their head.  Chicken boned goats will not last over the long haul of multiple births and high milk production.  Every time I got LA'd the skinny goats got E in DC and fat ones +.    Those fat ones poured the milk and looked good doing it while skinny ones were a bag of bones!



I like the scorecard, but I don't like how breeds are losing their distinct character. The old Lamanchas, the old Toggs were medium sized goats. 
I don't like hotdog looking lamanchas, I don't like snippy faces with no jawline, I don't like super tall, I don't want a lamancha the size of a Saanen. 
Glad you mention the body condition.  Those goats that put it all in the pail but struggle with condition ... ok, those are the ones that scare me. 
With no "extra" there is no room for if anything goes wrong.  

I am really perplexed about the Nubians - I guess it will take time to figure out their management.  I get different lines etc but geesh. They have been raised on the same milk, same feed , same hay, same prevention... 2 1/2 different lines... they IMO are just skinny compared to our lamanchas. I just don't get it. @Donna R. Raybon  any ideas?  oh, and btw the nubian bucks all seem to grow faster, bigger, and better than their sister littermates. Just strange.  DD will show her 2 girls but really, we don't expect that much out of them. They have very nice pedigrees but I am not trying to start a Nubian herd. BUT, I still want to improve and do good things breeding wise because all their kids will be sold so it is the righ thing to do. Open to some ideas. 

---------------------------------------------------------
Tonight we had a moment (an hour really) of mayhem. (That commercial is running through my head )

I was inside... GW was out milking. 
Apparently while milking she heard a strange goat cry. She turned off the music so she could hear where it was coming from. The dogs are going crazy and she hears this cry.
She leaves the goats on the stands (4) runs down to find Sass trapped under the one and only cattle panel! Yep somehow this thing came down on her- we use this as kind of a gate to get the mowers through to the one field. Of course now all these goats are trampling over her. Pinky the nubian baby is standing over her on the panel as if to say HI watcha doin'? 
This is very bad!
DH and GW got Sass from out underneath.
Picture the far front field- this field is for milkers only. 
Middle field- dry yearlings and dry does
Middle connects to back-
Back field- baby goats (this years kids) 
Front and middle have the barn between. Today we happen to have the gates open so the goats were going back and forth but babies are separate.
Pete & Blue (LGD's) cover those 2 fields.
Chunk (LGD)covers the babies.
Back through the woods bordering the babies are a few bucks with their LGD's. Keep in mind Pete and Blue never really see these dogs.
Chunk being highly dominant and Blue being highly dominant don't always get along so they were separated last year. 
AND THE ONE DIVIDER IS DOWN! 
GW says we need your help! 

Little DD took over the milking!
Thankfully when it came down the mayhem caused the 2 toli/pyrs to run back and somehow Chunk ran all the way to the front.  Miracle #1  DH & GW grabbed Chunk and put him in the baby buck pen. Then got ahold of Pete and Blue as they were back in the woods along the fence with Tiggs and Eliza! Chunk knows Tiggs and Eliza... Pete and Blue do not know Tiggs!  So both sides just see a perceived threat. Crisis averted as DH and GW pull them up and put them in the bitty baby pen. (this pen is only 5 ft tall though and this is NOT their field and they are NOT happy they are pulled from their field. I was concerned they were going to fly over the fence while we are trying to fix it. They did good I told them a few times it was alright and just stay there.

Dh goes and gets a bunch of heavy T-posts- it is starting to get dark now and we have 3 fields of goats all running around. The big does are like babies, were here now get outta here... babies are running back and forth like oooo this is fun but then they get scared because these are biggggg goats giving the stink eye and they are in heat.
Let's not even talk about the little field that borders part of one of the fields that has Olaf and Tai Pan in it- yeah 2 2YO rutting bucks suddenly with a whole bunch of big does right there in heat!!!!!! Thankfully they are good boys and don't try to go over fences.
As a quick fix he (DH) puts up these t-posts on both sides to wedge it til we can really fix it. 
It is now almost dark.
I close the barn gates for the two fields.  No goats were in the far front! YAY!
Move all the goats that are in the baby field that are suppose to be in the front two.
Now... still have to move the babies back... then separate milkers, dry does. The only gate is now t-posted shut. 
Sooooooooooo. We move chunk to his field. Pete and Blue back to theirs. Take all the baby bucks from their pen/yard and put them in the bitty baby pen.
Now take all the baby goats from the middle field run them through the baby buck pen (two gates... so access! )
One by one get them through and back to the baby field.
Now we have to move the baby bucks back. DONE.
Now we have to get to the front field and separate milkers and dry does. 

Can I just say we moved our butts getting that done! Sore, tired, and I swear when they were all running around it looked like a million goats! 

It was insane. This is actually what I look like right now --->  

Long weekend.  

Hope you enjoyed the saga.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Lol, enjoyed the read- but I'm sure it wasn't so humorous when you were dealing with it!   Have had a few of those escapades around my house and they usually involve goats, dogs AND pigs- argh!


----------



## farmerjan

Had to laugh, sounds like something that would happen here, only picture 500 lb just weaned calves and 1100 lb cows........holy moly


----------



## Baymule

It's funny after it is all over and you can catch your breath. Glad that there were no dog fights. THAT is a crisis averted!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I know ya are busy getting prepared for what is coming....just want to check on ya and what the local reports are projecting for your area and your plans for staying safe?....our prayers are certainly with ya before, during, and after the mess comes thru.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

CntryBoy777 said:


> I know ya are busy getting prepared for what is coming....just want to check on ya and what the local reports are projecting for your area and your plans for staying safe?....our prayers are certainly with ya before, during, and after the mess comes thru.....



X2!!! I’m praying!!!!!


----------



## goatgurl

dang SBC your Sunday sounds like mine.  choco has been separated from the girls for a couple of weeks and has been working hard at getting to them and finally got over/thru the fence and was causing havoc among the goats and sheep alike.  got him captured and tied up and decided to leave him out and put the baby girls up instead.  he is way more intent on getting out than in.  that worked for about an hour until the little girls found the place in the fence that I didn't and they were out again.  after much whaa, whaa, blubbering they were recaptured and the fence was fixed properly. mix in all the chickens, ducks and puppies under foot and it was a circus to say the least.  at least I didn't have to worry about dogs fighting too.  
youall are sure in my prayers with flo looming over your way.  please stay safe.  and prayers for your stuborn daughter too.


----------



## Southern by choice

Rushing Pete to the vet... don't know what's wrong. Please pray!


----------



## TAH

Southern by choice said:


> Rushing Pete to the vet... don't know what's wrong. Please pray!


Oh, no... Praying it is solvable!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## misfitmorgan

Any news yet?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I just saw this. I’m praying!!!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hoping for the best!  Any updates?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

We got back from the vet’s  @ 2:40AM

Pete is alive but pretty ill. 
All kinds of tests are being run. 
We don’t really know at this point. 

He was fine at 4pm yesterday. I went out at around 7pm he looked like crap. I was worried we were going to lose him 

I’m sure SBC will update later. She is exhausted. 

Thanks for the prayers


----------



## Mike CHS

That is so scarey.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Glad he’s alive! Will continue to pray!!!


----------



## Baymule

I just saw this. Goosebumps popped out on my arms. This cannot happen again. It just can't. Prayers for Pete.


----------



## misfitmorgan

I hope Pete pulls thru and makes a full recovery!


----------



## Bruce

If he went down so fast could it maybe be a poisonous snake bite??


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh no!!....that is terrible....sure hope he hangs in there and battles back.....


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Praying for a quick recovery.


----------



## Southern by choice

Treating Pete for eveything under the sun at this point.
Cannot keep temp down. He doesn't want us to leave his side.
We feel so helpless.
Labs not very conclusive. Sent out urine, blood for additional testing.

We really have no words. I just want to bring this baby in the house. He is too sick to shuttle him in and out and deal with all the house dogs.
He is in a stall in the baby building closest to the house. He has a fan and it's well sheltered from outside distractions.
Looking at environmental causes from all the flooding and standing water. He just wants to be close to us. Touching us.

Blue seems to be double timing it out there. He is edgy today and on very high alert. Probably because he doesn't have his partner.

Down side to admitting Pete is he will NOT take food or water from anyone but us. Last night the vet put some water down for him. He would not touch it. As soon as we picked it up and set it back down he drank immediately.  He was so good for his IV's and pokes etc. He is such a pleasant dog. So sweet. 

Thank you all for praying for him. Trying to be optimistic. 

 thank you herdies


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hope the testing proves "fruitful" and the proper treatment started as soon as it can....some tests can take some time, so hoping for a quick-find.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Poor Pete and all of you!!! Continuing to pray!! I know your vet is very thorough and considering every option.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I hope he is ok


----------



## Baymule

Love Pete for me. Praying for him.


----------



## goatgurl

poor pete, prayers that he comes thru this with flying colors.  so hate that this is happening to him and to youall too.  please keep us updated as to his condition.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Praying


----------



## Wehner Homestead

In Louisville with DD2 but had to check in to see if there was an update on Pete. Praying!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Update-
Pete looked pretty bad last night with high fever (104.9)and had not urinated in close to 20 hours.
Praise GOD!  This morning temp down to 101.8 and he did urinate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
He is drinking but not eating.  
Still very sick. We had a truck pull up while I was walking him (he moves very slowly and cannot go far) he looked up and got his alert face but that is all he could muster. He leans in and seems to want a lot of comfort. Breathing is better as well.

Thank you all for the prayers. Late last night I really thought we may have to euthanize him. I am much more optimistic.


----------



## Mike CHS

Our thoughts continue and I'm happy to see some improvement now.


----------



## Baymule

Ever been so glad to see a pee puddle? Our animals make us grateful for some things that “others” might find distasteful. But just to see some normal functions return is a huge victory. Hand in there Pete, all of BYH is praying for you!


----------



## Bunnylady

Like you needed this, right? Praying (and jingling!) for y'all!


----------



## CntryBoy777

So glad for the improvement, still a ways to go!!....tho, it is promising if he still has his "game face" to show.........still pulling, hoping, praying and cheering him on...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Even a little improvement is better than NO improvement!  Glad to hear he's made some progress!


----------



## Bruce

Still no idea what is going on with him?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Bruce said:


> Still no idea what is going on with him?


All kinds of tests are being run.
We really don't know yet. I know you asked about a snake bite- this is a completely different type of issue.  

If he doesn't make it, we will probably send him for a necropsy if we don't have a true diagnosis.

My heart aches for him. He is the sweetest boy when it comes to his people.


----------



## Baymule

I hope he makes it. There is still hope.


----------



## Mike CHS

That is an awesome picture and we are praying for him any y'all also.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That pic brings tears to the eyes - ya just want to hug him and tell him it'll be alright...


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’m so sorry that nothing has been defined as the causative factor! So glad to hear that he’s improved some!!! I know that he’s receiving the best care absolutely possible with you!!! Sending love, prayers, and hugs for all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

There are several things we are looking at. 
I can say that I am humbled and overwhelmed by the love and care shown me and GW not just by all of you here but also by my vet.

This evening Pete's temp was back up. Still not eating and did not pee. Good spirits though.  
We gave him his meds but after I texted the vet  we ended up going out and giving him an injection. 

I had a thought earlier in the day but said nothing... and this evening (late) like 11:30  GW  had a thought and shared it. I just shook my head- same identical thing. We will explore tomorrow. This may be confirmation.  I'll share more later.

Meanwhile Blue is very intense - he is covering everything and I notice he tries to keep the goats more in groups.  

I was exhausted today. I did get a nap. Did me a world of good.


----------



## Baymule

Just know that we all love you and GW and we are all pulling for Pete.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I wish I could come down and take some of the load off. Poor Blue! I just don’t even know what to say other than prayers are continued!!! Y’all know I’m just a phone call away if you need someone to listen too!


----------



## goatgurl

hoping pete is getting better.  prayers continue for him and youall.  please take care of yourself while you take care of him.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Just saw a news story about dogs being poisoned by mushrooms brought about by all the rain and moisture.  Weird ones are popping up that aren't usually seen and they have a fishy/meaty smell that attracts dogs....  Hope that isn't the case with Pete!

Really hoping the big guy fights off whatever has him down.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

That’s scary FEM!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yep.  I will be walking my yard tomorrow to make sure nothing is popping up.

https://abc13.com/pets-animals/mushrooms-in-your-yard-could-be-poisonous-to-your-dog/4294522/


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Any updates on Pete? Still praying for all!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Very bad night last night. His fever was sky high. 

SBC was on with the vet almost all night. This AM is a little better. He is a very sick dog


----------



## farmerjan

So very sorry to read about Pete.  It does sound as if it is some sort of poisoning to have come on so fast.  I hope for everyone's sake, especially his, that you can pinpoint the problem and that it will work its way out of his system so he can recover.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hope he improves!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

This breaks my heart!! I was really praying for a miraculous recovery. I’ll continue praying!!


----------



## Mike CHS

It's scarey enough when they get sick but it makes it even worse not knowing the cause.

Prayers still going for you guys.


----------



## Southern by choice

Vet is on the way again. I don't have much time to post.
We may need to do a transfusion. One med needed none of the emergency clinics have on hand nor does NC  State. 
We have a partial diagnosis but thinking there may be two issues at hand. 
He was not poisoned. 
Kidneys good, liver not.
Got temp down a bit but still a fever upped dosage. On a different anti biotic.
Pete is so sick I just cannot believe it. I hugged him and loved him and told him how proud of him I am. He is a fighter for sure.
It is a miracle he isn't dead.
Truly! Keep praying please as your prayer are being answered.

I cannot effectively convey how thankful I am for such love and care from so many. I am deeply humbled, grateful and overwhelmed by the love of so many.


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> One med needed none of the emergency clinics have on hand nor does NC State.


Does anyone have it that they can overnight to you/vet??
Does the vet have any idea how his liver could be compromised so quickly?


----------



## TAH

Poor pete... Still praying!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hang in there Pete!!.....


----------



## Baymule

Hang in there Pete. SBC and GW, I sincerely hope Pete comes through this, it sure won't be for lack of care or love.


----------



## Southern by choice

I have some good news!
Sat I drew 3 vials of blood got more urine and sent them to the vet.
The antibiotics are working. Increased dosage and a change with increased time intervals is definitely helping.
Last night (Sat)he was at 104.9 then went to 105. I did not think he would make it  through the night. He didn't even lift his head went I went out to take temp and give him his pills.
Vet said to check temp 2 hrs after dosage.  I texted vet at 1am and temp went down to 101.7! 
Went to sleep hopeful.
Early morning Sun got a text kidneys still look good !
8 hrs later temp climbing again... climbing gave dosage
Vet looking everywhere for the needed drug and trying to get over to us.  Let's just say hurricane Florence has done a great deal of damage to the animals in it's path!
By the time vet got here it was time for another dose and fever was up BUT Pete did get up, walked a bit and peed. Gave dose.
He even tried 1 bark because a "stranger" pulled up. 
He has not eaten in 5 days going on 6. Vet suggested to bring out some heated chicken broth. We did and Pete lapped a tiny bit up.  Vet gave him another drug of some sort. I was so fried mentally I can't even remember what it was.
45 minutes later he was definitely feeling better and vet felt like we were not going to need to do all the other intervention.
The vet walked over to grab a bucket to sit on to just stay with Pete. As she walked over to the bucket which was over by the baby goats Pete stood tall and followed faster then I have seen him move in all this time. I said Pete, it's ok. He watched and was relaxed as soon as she walked away from the baby goats.

   I was so choked up. My boy, my loyal, faithful, magnificent, amazing guardian as sick as he is still trying to guard his babies. 
He kept trying to get to his field. 

We decided to all go up to the porch. Offering chicken broth a few cc's at a time.
He lay down beside our vet as she pet him and loved him. He laid his head on her feet. It was ... I just have no words.
He did stand again... meds clearly kicking in.
And I snapped a pic. The first time in all these days he looked "alive".
This is because of the efforts of our vet, our friends, you all, the prayers, and God's gracious hand. Pete has a ways to go and hour by hour things can change. We continue to pray for him.
Before- at vets

 
Today- after this he got very tired and lay down and went to sleep.


 
Our vet stayed for several hours... Little One ran her out some food so she could eat on the way. 
Humbled and blessed by such care, such love.

Vet recommended that we make some bone broth and give just a few cc's at a time but encourage him to eat. 
I thought of @Devonviolet  & @Baymule   .... I know they have bone broth already!  What is strange is about a week or two ago I thought I really need to try making bone broth. I never did. 

Many test were run but not all labs can run every kind of test. The other issue was there are so many things that have so many overlapping symptoms.
Then the fact that Pete did not have some of the major symptoms of any of these things. 
The urinalysis showed -  
*Streptococcus canis- Streptococcus canis is a group G beta-hemolytic species of Streptococcus*
It is a long read. There were symptoms he did not have and still does not have- 
 Streptococcal Toxic shock Syndrome -
http://www.veterinaryworld.org/Vol....ccal Toxic Shock Syndrome associated with.pdf

I am up waiting to take temp and give his next round of meds.  Very tired but very thankful.  just another hour -two... and then sleep. I am wore out. 
Thank you all.


----------



## Devonviolet

I’m sorry to hear about your sweet Pete. It sounds like he is out of the woods.  I’m praying for a total recovery.

Bone broth is a good way to help someone, dogs and other animals included, to get better.  Have you considered putting apple cider vinegar in his water?  The probiotis, in the ACV help to build up the immune sstem, since the immune system resides in the gut.


----------



## Mini Horses

Even a little improvement is grand!   I'm praying for him, too. He WANTS to get better and fighting hard.


----------



## Baymule

This is good news. Keep it going Pete. What a devoted guard dog to his baby goats. here's proof that Pete would give his life to protect them. of course, a vet is not a snarling cougar, but he thought there was a threat. LOL You have a good vet, to work so hard to help save Pete. We love you Pete!


----------



## Southern by choice

Devonviolet said:


> I’m sorry to hear about your sweet Pete. It sounds like he is out of the woods.  I’m praying for a total recovery.
> 
> Bone broth is a good way to help someone, dogs and other animals included, to get better.  Have you considered putting apple cider vinegar in his water?  The probiotis, in the ACV help to build up the immune sstem, since the immune system resides in the gut.



He has a long way to go. This am his temp was down! YAY! So weak.  We have ACV in their water all the time.    He is also on milk thistle.  



Mini Horses said:


> Even a little improvement is grand!   I'm praying for him, too. He WANTS to get better and fighting hard.


He really is fighting. It is heartbreaking at the same time.  Thank you.



Baymule said:


> This is good news. Keep it going Pete. What a devoted guard dog to his baby goats. here's proof that Pete would give his life to protect them. of course, a vet is not a snarling cougar, but he thought there was a threat. LOL You have a good vet, to work so hard to help save Pete. We love you Pete!



I think that is why I stay off the LGD threads now. I just can't take it... so many complaints, so many that won't train, so many that truly have no understanding of these dogs. 
The most amazing dogs on the earth... and people just disregard them.  Bay you have persevered with yours and it is a true testimony!  

My vet has been amazing.  That first night when she met us at the clinic at 11:30 and we were there til after 2 am.... saved his life. This can kill in 1-4 hours, many  are lost by 8-12.
I can't even remember all that was done those first 4-5 days. 
Pete is somewhat stronger though... at 1am when I went out to give his pills and check him... he was crashed asleep. I woke him to pill him. Yeah, scary! I didn't get one of the pills far back enough and he went to bite down  (my hand was still in his mouth). I got my hand out quick because the power in his jaws is returning. Those teeth are huge. 
We used a bolus gun this morning. 

He pooped for the first time since this began! 

As pete walks around, very wobbly, yet with intent... I look at that face, those eyes. I think of all his brothers and how much I loved that litter. I see Callie in him, I see D in him.
I thought of @Latestarter 's Mel.  How much he loves him and how I would never want anyone to go through this. Pete and Mel have always been similar. 
Blue misses Pete and was on the fence while the vet was here. Watching. I told him it was ok and she was helping Pete. He lay down but never took his eyes off.  

My thought every day is... we can only do what we can do the rest is out of our hands.  

My next thought... dang I am getting too old for this.


----------



## farmerjan

You have an amazing vet to put that much into trying to save Pete.  There are some good ones around, but alot not as devoted. 

Once you get him back on the path, where do you go from here?  After reading the link to the vet journal, it does not seem like he meets most of the "obvious" signs of being more likely to contact this type of disease.  No showing, traveling stress, etc and so forth.  The only thing that I can see is didn't you have some issue just recently that they all got together, you had to move goats and dogs around to get them back into their own fields/pens?  But still, they were still all on your own property and you are usually in amongst them all....

I am hoping that they have managed to find the right combo of anti-biotics to kill the bacteria.  
Again, KUDOS to the vet and the fact that as a responsible and very AWARE dog owner, YOU were able to see it and IMMEDIATELY and take steps to take care of the dog.


----------



## Bruce

You have an incredible vet. I doubt many would go to the clinic at 11 PM let alone do all she has.


----------



## luvmypets

Ive been silently following this story but I have been praying along with others. Im glad to see he is improving and maybe you are getting closer to a diagnosis. Prayers for him to keep pushing 

Have you looked into if there is fluid in his chestal cavity. Or if there is something going on around his heart/lungs, that general area. Its random I know, just wondering.


----------



## Southern by choice

farmerjan said:


> You have an amazing vet to put that much into trying to save Pete.  There are some good ones around, but alot not as devoted.
> 
> Once you get him back on the path, where do you go from here?  After reading the link to the vet journal, it does not seem like he meets most of the "obvious" signs of being more likely to contact this type of disease.  No showing, traveling stress, etc and so forth.  The only thing that I can see is didn't you have some issue just recently that they all got together, you had to move goats and dogs around to get them back into their own fields/pens?  But still, they were still all on your own property and you are usually in amongst them all....
> 
> I am hoping that they have managed to find the right combo of anti-biotics to kill the bacteria.
> Again, KUDOS to the vet and the fact that as a responsible and very AWARE dog owner, YOU were able to see it and IMMEDIATELY and take steps to take care of the dog.


It is a mystery. He did have some punctures a month ago... he also did have an ear infection but nothing chronic like stated in the article.  Long term... IDK. Truly my mind is fried.
Just amazing. Barking and running the fence and then a few hours later GW sees him under the tree not moving.  




Bruce said:


> You have an incredible vet. I doubt many would go to the clinic at 11 PM let alone do all she has.



I really do.



luvmypets said:


> Ive been silently following this story but I have been praying along with others. Im glad to see he is improving and maybe you are getting closer to a diagnosis. Prayers for him to keep pushing
> 
> Have you looked into if there is fluid in his chestal cavity. Or if there is something going on around his heart/lungs, that general area. Its random I know, just wondering.



That is the diagnosis.  There was some thought that we may be dealing with more than one thing. This however is confirmed so treat one thing at a time... 
There are several other things that are very similar. Certain tick illnesses can cause almost identical symptoms.
There is a lot of fluid and that is something she is working with... I really an fried in the brain.  She explained why, how, all of it but I am afraid I just kind of glaze over.
When we first got him in heart rate good, kidney function good, white count slightly elevated, protein low, liver function definitely off.
Less fluid now.

I'll post more later. Very busy day. I so badly want to sleep for a day... but that's not going to happen.


----------



## Mini Horses

re you ever able to get the last med your awesome vet wanted?


----------



## Green Acres Farm

So glad he’s starting to improve! Praying for a full recovery.


----------



## Baymule

Come on Pete, you can do this.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’ve been terrified to get on and see an update. Unsure why I was so fearful (other than not wanting to see bad news for you and your family’s sake.) What a blessing it is to see him improving! So thankful!! Will continue prayers!


----------



## goatgurl

i'm kinda like @Wehner Homestead, afraid to come and check on pete.  so glad he is doing a little better.  keep on keeping on pete.


----------



## Southern by choice

So... vet and I talked again. It has always been suspected that there may be 2 things  going on... but ... treating the known is first.
Extensive bloodwork going out.
Temp was a bit elevated this evening even though he had his med at 4pm - not bad but still elevated.
The great thing was this.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I went to take temp and Pete was having none of it and SAT! 
Then I went in to get some broth and DH brought home liverwurst. Meanwhile GW had pulled a handfull of dog food out and put it in a bowl.
As I came out the door with the liverwurst she said Pete ate a few pieces of kibble. When I brought the liverwurst to him he "came to life" and gobbled it up! 


Right now he can only have a tiny bit every few hours. I think he would have eaten the whole thing of LW if he could.
So that was fantastic. 
He came to the porch and lay down while the goats were getting milked.  He herd Tiggs bark in the back and Pete let out a bark. I was on the phone with the vet. We both were just so happy!
He wants to go to his field but we cannot let him. Kind of sad, he has the heart just not the strength. 
His latest urine culture was looking much better.
He has a long way to go and there is some unanswered questions but one thing at a time. Still exploring tick borne illnesses as well.

Pills & Temp for Pete in an hour and off to bed for me. 

BTW- 

Boots (nigerian) was bred to Kiegh 
Lil Princess (Mini mancha) was bred to George (Lamancha)   We know the size of kids thrown in the lines so we feel safe to breed her even though she is a 50/50. Kids will be 75/25
Trying to go about life as "normal" (whatever that is)  while we care for Pete.
We did not tell the goats but we are springing milktest on them in the morning!   Of course we just got in new hay. We have been mixing it today... we will see.
We thought maybe if we don't tell them then we might have a good test! 

Raina (Lamancha) has already achieved production and butterfat and is 2 lbs shy of protein. So, she should be qualified for Advanced Registry. 
Zephyr and Tiffany are right behind Raina.  Some of our goats have earned a star in Butterfat already.Some we dried off.


----------



## farmerjan

SO GLAD to hear that he is feeling better even though it will be a bit before he "is better".  His appetite and wanting to "be out there" is the greatest thing.  
Good luck on the milk test.


----------



## Southern by choice

We made liverwurst balls and stuffed his meds in them. He ate them down faster than we could blink! lol

GW reminded me of when Callie had to be nurtured after her bout with hypocalcemia from her large litter.  
She got so use to the pampering food and cooked meals she turned her nose up at her feed. 
I can see Pete doing this. He was wagging his tail tonight. It sure does the heart good.

@Mini Horses    I don't know if I answered your question...  I think so but we actually may not need it.  I told her I'd pay for it even if we don't ... she can keep it on her shelf. If it is ever needed it will be there. I forgot what it is called but it has a very short expiration... probably why no one keeps it on hand.  BTW- you need an avatar!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Love that Pete is getting some of his LGD spunk back!!!  As always, continued prayers!

Good luck in milk test! Excited about breedings too!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Yay! 

Can’t wait to see those Keigh kids, too!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad to hear of Pete's improvement,  for him and you!


----------



## Bruce

So glad Pete is interested in food. That is a good indicator of improving health!


----------



## Baymule

This is GREAT NEWS!!!!!


----------



## goatgurl

.  waiting and watching and praying


----------



## Southern by choice

Stopped by our vet's office for more meds.
Picked up some canned dog food too. Ummm liverwurst is great but geesh...
Today Pete was laying down but head and chest up! That is amazing. He barked once. Walking better. I am sure the food is helping give him strength.
He walked up the side stairs to the house... he wants in the house. 
My friend said Pete knows the deal... when a LGD is injured or hurt at our place they get to go live in the house and become couch potatoes! 
I told her I know... that's why he can't come in. Before long we will have more retired LGD's then working ones! 
This evening he discovered we were putting the pills in the food. He spit them out.
GW scolded him and said NO Pete, you will take you pills. He got the sad look with the "my feelings are so hurt & tail wag".
Of course then she had to tell him that she wasn't mad at him.

IOW... Pete is returning to LIFE!  

Our vet is overjoyed.  I thanked her again and said if you hadn't met us at the clinic that night he would have been dead.
She is very humble and refuses to ever take credit for anything. 
She knows the Lord had His hand in this without a doubt, He also used her to bring health to Pete.

Later in the week we will draw blood and run another urine sample. 
It will be a while before he can go in his field. He is too weak to work.

Milk Test went fine but Raina showed trace on a CMT yesterday. She was being obnoxious for milking even though the milk looked good she was way too "dancy"
She was way down and only milked 6.3# today.    I will send out a culture but we picked up some Today and will probably give it in the morning. I will do another CMT.
No temp and milk looks good but still. 
After the State Fair everyone is getting dried off. We just need a break. I don't care if we don't have milk we just need a break. 

Thank you all for praying for Pete!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Such great news!  So glad to hear it.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Baymule

I am so happy for you and Pete. I had to smile at a memory when you said Pete spit out the pill. I had a command for Parker to take pills. It was the same command for treats. That command was ALLIGATOR!  It made the vet laugh. I called it alligator because Parker's big jaws opened and snapped shut. I would get him all excited, "I have a PILL! Do you want a PILL? It is a delicious PILL!  OK! Sit! Sit pretty! ……….ALLIGATOR!!! I'd toss the pill in the air and big jaws went SNAP! Pill gone. Dear Lord, I miss that boy.


----------



## farmerjan

Instead of treating the udder for possible mastitis, have you ever used EXCENEL?  There is no witholding for dairy cattle to be milked in the tank.  I don't know if it is okay for goats, but have one registered farmer with one of the lowest cell counts, and he will use it on a cow that looks like she "might" be coming down with something in her milk.  It's injectible...looks like penicillin but isn't.  It does not show up on any of the antibiotic tests and is approved for lactating dairy cattle.  Just a thought.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

farmerjan said:


> Instead of treating the udder for possible mastitis, have you ever used EXCENEL?  There is no witholding for dairy cattle to be milked in the tank.  I don't know if it is okay for goats, but have one registered farmer with one of the lowest cell counts, and he will use it on a cow that looks like she "might" be coming down with something in her milk.  It's injectible...looks like penicillin but isn't.  It does not show up on any of the antibiotic tests and is approved for lactating dairy cattle.  Just a thought.


Thanks for mentioning this, I had this same thought earlier!


----------



## goatgurl

here checking up on youall.  hope pete is continuing to improve.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

X2!!


----------



## Southern by choice

So, finally catching up on much needed rest. This has been exhausting!
Pete is doing really good. Treatment will be long and he cannot go to his field any time soon.
Although he wants out and back NOW!
I just came in from pilling him. He didn't eat earlier so that was a concern, however I took some food out and he gobbled it up! Woo Hoo.
He is skinny as a rail. I need to weigh him tomorrow and see how much he lost.
He barked when he heard me in the food shed.
Yep, Pete was barking! 

Not sure if I mentioned this but D is in the house because the stall Pete is in... well, that is D's special stall that has His fan in it! He is NONE to happy that Pete is there. I really didn't want to risk it.
The door to the stall is only 5 ft tall and it does have a board at the 5'8" mark to prevent jumping... um... D can go over it anyway. All the dogs can. 
So I have my baby D in the house, separated of course from Badger in the house. Then Rita and Lucy.

We can be real here right?  OK the farting going on right now   Some dogs got the wrong food. 
D gets along well with every dog but they don't always get along with him. So Rita the other night (I was on the phone with Babs)  is on the couch. Her feed bowl on the floor. We go to take D out for potty break and Rita goes CUJO! Rita is strong and powerful but no match for the boys. D was so cool, I told Rita she was a bad girl. Also told her that was dumb because D could do some serious hurt. Glad for patient dogs. Rita pouted and sulked on the couch, she knew "daddy" was mad with her. 

We are trying to recuperate. Two doelings that we have been caring for since June are going back to their home tomorrow. 2 Lamanchas.
We have a few wethers leaving as well.
I need to list one of my Miniature Lamanchas.
Red (Lamancha) will be leaving after she is bred
Jane will be bred and after preg confirmed she will be leaving too.
Taipan leaves at the end of October

We will probably list a few after the State Fair.

Meanwhile we can't get a break from the storms. Last night they were brutal. 
I don't know if we will ever dry out here.
Tomorrow I will literally be shoveling MUD! I need to make paths through some of it.
The big barn needs cleaned out. 
The pens need raked.

We have a dozen goats to get ready for a show. It will be the first time for us to go to this one.
It is the Dixie Classic. One ring show. No Nigerians at this show.
Since Rowan was cancelled because of the hurricane, I am glad we had signed up for Dixie. It will be the last show before State Fair.
Bummer we can't show the Nigerians. (at Dixie)

I have no idea how we will get them all clipped.  But we will. LOL

Got a few pics today that I thought were cute.

Strawberry (F-2 50/50/ eared Miniature Lamancha) 



 

Sass, in full blown heat tempting Taipan. We ended up moving her. She screams too. UGH. We were afraid she could get fence bred. 


 


 


The goats love their alfalfa. and wheelbarrow. and hay feeder. Of course our girls can only wear the finest of hay. 


 

See the Red arrow? This lil girl steals my heart. She is my baby girl. A 2nd gen Mini out of Trouble. Everyone that is around her LOVES her. If I had 20 of her everyone of them would be sold. LOL
She is so precious. Look at that sweet face and pink nose. I love her so much.  Monster is in the wheelbarrow, and jumping in the wheelbarrow above pic. She is hysterical. So full of energy and happy!  She is a hoot!  She will be listed soon.   The red blonde girl (lamancha) is Arpege'    Arpege and her sister Allure (not pictured here) LIVE for their HAY! 


 


The baby goats are sure growing up


 

Jade


----------



## Bruce

So glad Pete is getting better!  Such a wild ride.



Southern by choice said:


> Strawberry (F-2 50/50/ eared Miniature Lamancha)


Ears look good on a Lamancha


----------



## Baymule

Glad to hear the good news on Pete! How is our Rita doing? Haven't seen any new pictures of her lately......hint-hint.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad to hear of Pete's improvement!


----------



## CntryBoy777

That is truly a relief!!.....and sure glad for the Good news!!...hope things go well at the show for ya as well....


----------



## OneFineAcre

I"m glad Pete is recovering


----------



## farmerjan

Very glad that Pete is recovering.  It has got to be a huge relief for you even though he is on the  "restricted" list.  Good luck at the show. 
We had over 2 inches of rain last wed-thurs.... it finally cleared out Friday, but it is just soup after all that rain thurs night.  I don't know if we will ever get things cleaned out, or any more hay made.  Was going to cut tomorrow (sunday) but now it is 40% on tuesday.  Might be better after tues for about 4-6 days.  We just need 2 weeks of sun and NO PRECIP.  Not asking for a miracle, just please redirect it to some others that need it.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Not asking for a miracle, just please redirect it to some others that need it.


If only! The guy we buy our corn from weekly at the Farmer's Market ran out before last week. Prior years he's succession planted and had corn until the market shut down at the end of October. No rain, no planting. I don't think he has the facilities to irrigate the corn and most years it is totally unnecessary so not worth the expense of creating that ability. Said he's never had a year near as bad as this one.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> If only! The guy we buy our corn from weekly at the Farmer's Market ran out before last week. Prior years he's succession planted and had corn until the market shut down at the end of October. No rain, no planting. I don't think he has the facilities to irrigate the corn and most years it is totally unnecessary so not worth the expense of creating that ability. Said he's never had a year near as bad as this one.


I planted corn this year and had a nice stand. I watered the heck out of it to get a half dozen bags of cream corn. We caught sweet corn marked down to ten cents an ear at Walmart a couple of times and I was able to put plenty in the freezer. Our highest water bill was $125  It brings to mind that Forrest Gump quote from his mother, "Stupid is as stupid does."


----------



## Southern by choice

Baymule said:


> I am so happy for you and Pete. I had to smile at a memory when you said Pete spit out the pill. I had a command for Parker to take pills. It was the same command for treats. That command was ALLIGATOR!  It made the vet laugh. I called it alligator because Parker's big jaws opened and snapped shut. I would get him all excited, "I have a PILL! Do you want a PILL? It is a delicious PILL!  OK! Sit! Sit pretty! ……….ALLIGATOR!!! I'd toss the pill in the air and big jaws went SNAP! Pill gone. Dear Lord, I miss that boy.


That gave me the biggest smile!  
Pete has always liked being pilled... yes, strange... but after all this, I think he will never want to be pilled again.




farmerjan said:


> Instead of treating the udder for possible mastitis, have you ever used EXCENEL?  There is no witholding for dairy cattle to be milked in the tank.  I don't know if it is okay for goats, but have one registered farmer with one of the lowest cell counts, and he will use it on a cow that looks like she "might" be coming down with something in her milk.  It's injectible...looks like penicillin but isn't.  It does not show up on any of the antibiotic tests and is approved for lactating dairy cattle.  Just a thought.



Thanks, we may ask our vet for some excenel. We have only had 1 case of mastitis and it was years ago on a Kiko. She kidded and 24 hours later ran a fever. Bluebag mastitis. In that case we put her down after a week. The temp could just never get under control. We also felt her being a meatgoat and Kikos having trips regularly... well not the best option.  It was interesting because I think you mentioned this somewhere else... but in that case the kids had meconium ... they were fine but the vet mentioned she felt the kids had backwashed into the teat. I had never heard of that. 
We have never had mastitis on a dairy doe. The test was slight trace. We bought some today but didn't use it. My vet wants the milk cultured, which I agree with just so much going on I wanted to have the today on hand if we noticed anything else. I am very hesitant to put anything up into the teat unless 100% necessary. It does have me concerned about drying her off though. We have never used anything before, do you think we should when we dry her off?

So... Pete is doing great! He so desperately wants back to his field. Kind of sad because he meeds weight and strength right now. So it's a no go.

Meanwhile we are clipping away to get the goats ready. After this show we will have another dozen to do. 24 goats going to State Fair! 

So, a new thing for us. 
SCREAMING GOATS! 

None of our goats are screamers for heat. So where on earth did all our baby doelings get this from. It has been CRAZY! I was out at 2 am again trying to see if a goat was hurt... no... just screaming standing by the bucks.  
The Nubian doe we brought in is the worst! She needs a for sale sign around her neck! 
This is going to be a nightmare because the next time they cycle will be at the state fair!   Maybe the strange place and no bucks around will keep them calmer.

A few years back we sold a mini doe that we wanted to keep but long story we sold her. We also ended up selling a buck to the family to be bred to the doe we sold. They are F-1 minis.
So they have been such a blessing to us. Last year they gifted us a doe back. This year another doe.  She is really pretty and looking really nice. She was born in March. F-2 50/50 Gopher ears.
It is so nice to have a goat come back from our goats... She carries their farm name but I don't care. We will probably breed her to Monopoly he is also an F-2 50/50 with gopher ears. Monopoly has blue eyes, which I am not a fan of but I can live with it.  Their kids will be F-3 American Miniature Lamanchas.  


Monopoly was not for sale but we have decided after he breeds his few does we are selling him.  We have a deposit on him.
Funny because as we were giving the info I realized, hey he is a nice buck. 

She is standing down hill...



 



 


I also forgot to mention we have two lamancha doelings from the breeder we work with.  
they were from triplets... 1buck, 2 does. The 2 does are already huge. They were born in May.  The one is the better show candidate. The smaller one is gorgeous but she knuckles over at the knee some. She will probably move on eventually but maybe not. That easily bred out. The other siblings do not knuckle over. They are HUGE though. Shorter but my goodness... wide. Like really wide.
Saying fleshy actually may be an understatement.   It's ok, I love their appetite. I have never seen baby lamanchas have such a love for hay!  They literally stand there all day and just eat.

I don't have any good pics... this is one of the does... this is zoomed in from pretty far away.  Not a great pic. 


 

Got this pic of Mariah- she is such a beautiful doe.


 

Zephyr rolling around in the grass-  what a goofball!


 

Sweet Jane- Finally gaining weight back after that bad hay ordeal. She will be going to a precious 7 yr old lil girl - she will be her showmanship goat. 
Perfect for her as Jane is so well mannered, anyone can walk her/show her.  She will be bred before she leaves.  I will miss her. I have always enjoyed Jane.


 

These two make me smile. But the black one, Eclipse... well I LOVE her. She is a favorite of mine. I called dibs the minute she was born.  It didn't work, they're GW's. I want to steal her for myself. 


 

They are always together- it so sweet how they walk everywhere together.
Then there is Princess (Mini Mancha) and Bluebell (Nubian)  because of course the grass taste much better through the fence.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Love the pics! Thanks also for the update on Pete. Good luck at your next show!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Yesterday SBC and I were clipping goats. I let Pete out to hang out with us, he misses his goats terribly. I don’t think he stopped wagging his tail! He is the happiest dog. 
It’s like he is happy to be alive. 
He was so close to death. Just so thankful he held on. 

He is still weak but doing better. He lost an enormous amount of weight, it pains me to see him so thin. He’s a little spoiled now, loves his “people food” and canned dog food. He’s just like his momma, Callie. 

He wants to go to his field. I think he misses Blue and his goats. 

I snapped some pics the other day. I’ll see if I can get some posted.


----------



## Baymule

I know Pete must have been glad to have a day out with the goats. SO happy that he is recovering and doing so well.


----------



## Southern by choice

Dixie Classic was a fun show.
We had a great time at the Dixie Classic! Very relaxed show with some really great folks! 
So many beautiful goats! We are very pleased with how our does placed. We took 4 Srs and 7 Jrs. 
Pictures will have to wait. 

The highlight of the show was our friend who swept the Lamanchas. 

Judge: Jackson Noble

*OPEN SHOW-*
Lamancha-
Jr Kids- Allure- 1st ; Arpege- 2nd
Int. Kids- Trudy- 1st ; Dancing Queen- 2nd
Sr. 2YO- Raina (FF)- 1st ; Charlotte (FF)- 2nd
Sr. 5+ YO- Mariah- 2nd & Best Udder
Best Lamancha Dairy Herd- (Raina, Charlotte, Mariah)  

Rec. Grade-
Sr Kid- Mousse- 2nd & RCH
Sr 2YO - Tiffany (FF)- 2nd RCH

Nubian-
Int Kid- Pink – scratched ; Jade - scratched

*YOUTH SHOW*
Lamancha-
Jr Kids- Allure- 1st (Y)RCH; Arpege- 2nd
Int. Kids- Trudy- 1st; Dancing Queen- 3rd
Sr. 2YO- Raina (FF)- 1st & Best Udder of Breed; Charlotte (FF)- 2nd
Sr. 5+ YO- Mariah-2nd & Best Udder

Rec. Grade-
Sr Kid- Mousse- 2nd (Y)RCH
Sr 2YO -Tiffany (FF)- 2nd

Nubian-
Int Kid- Pink- 1st (Y)GCH ; Jade- 4th


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Congratulations!!! I showed under Jackson a noble earlier this year, too. I can’t wait to see pics!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congratulations! Looking forward to pictures too! 


Curious...why did Pink and Jade scratch during the open show?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congratulations


----------



## Southern by choice

@Wehner Homestead   still working on pics...

But to answer your question.
two things-
Jade started getting loose poo probably from the straw... we usually have shavings. So we gave probiotics. It could have been our hay too as we grabbed small bales which isn't what we normally get. 
So we scratched her.
Pink- that is a different story. We bought Pink back at the memorial weekend show. The judge is the breeder of Pink.  Under ADGA rules it has to be 6 months from time of sale before you can show a goat under a judge you purchased from.
The thing is I knew there was a time frame but didn't look it up. 
So he talked to DD and asked her to scratch, we are shy a month. DD had no problems with it of course. She just loves her "Pink".


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Totally understandable! I would’ve done the same with Jade and it’s good to know the rule on buying from judges. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Southern by choice

And we are getting pummeled by the leftovers of Hurricane Michael.  We are west of Raleigh... where the path is.
RAIN, RAIN, RAIN, oh... and more RAIN. Been pouring ALL DAY!  
Earlier the winds were pretty strong, more so than what we got with Florence.
The gusts were kinda scary.
Yet thankful, after seeing the damage to so many it seems ridiculous to whine about rain. 

We have vet appointments for Pete, Leah, and Lilly tonight. The roads we take flood easily. Last time there was a tree down. We may have to go the long way around. It is literally 2x the mileage.
We have had tornado watches all day. Flood warnings too.

The wind blew the tarps off the hay.
The building is starting to flood. It's ok because the other side is good. But we will need to go get 10 more bags of bedding.

Pete is a recheck
Leah got something through her cheek. We can't get it out and now it is swelling. Not sure if it will need to be lanced or not. 
Lilly is getting a recheck. Looks like we will have to have to amputate the leg. 

My poor DH.  He is a softy and knows that now, after all this time we can't just put Lilly down. 
She should be fine on 3 legs. She just can never be bred. Yes, we are running a retirement home it seems.
  She is super precious and a real piece of work but she is a Lamancha and so what are we suppose to do.  
Seriously- if you looked into those eyes you too would be like... yeah, nope can't put her down. She is such a joy.

Can't believe we have 8 days til state Fair. We are so NOT ready.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That sure is a lot to handle in such horrible conditions...
Hope the rechecks are doing good and Lilly can keep her leg, Leah hopefully will be okay, too.
I know ya are sick of the rain and hope it does get out of there quickly so ya can get started for the Fair.....


----------



## OneFineAcre

We've had a lot of rain and stronger winds than Florence too
Our power has been out about 2 hours


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Be careful all of my NC friends!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Are you selling any ND doelings or doe's  . ...if you have any that is..... be safe  N.C....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Southern by choice and @Goat Whisperer have asked me to post. They don’t have internet access currently as their power and internet is out. Hurricane Michael hit them as a tropical storm and the eye went over their farm. Everyone and everything is okay but they need prayers. Water for the livestock is a huge concern right now. I’ll update as they communicate more.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Thank you for the post, will be praying


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Southern by choice said:


> And we are getting pummeled by the leftovers of Hurricane Michael.  We are west of Raleigh... where the path is.
> RAIN, RAIN, RAIN, oh... and more RAIN. Been pouring ALL DAY!
> Earlier the winds were pretty strong, more so than what we got with Florence.
> The gusts were kinda scary.
> Yet thankful, after seeing the damage to so many it seems ridiculous to whine about rain.
> 
> We have vet appointments for Pete, Leah, and Lilly tonight. The roads we take flood easily. Last time there was a tree down. We may have to go the long way around. It is literally 2x the mileage.
> We have had tornado watches all day. Flood warnings too.
> 
> The wind blew the tarps off the hay.
> The building is starting to flood. It's ok because the other side is good. But we will need to go get 10 more bags of bedding.
> 
> Pete is a recheck
> Leah got something through her cheek. We can't get it out and now it is swelling. Not sure if it will need to be lanced or not.
> Lilly is getting a recheck. Looks like we will have to have to amputate the leg.
> 
> My poor DH.  He is a softy and knows that now, after all this time we can't just put Lilly down.
> She should be fine on 3 legs. She just can never be bred. Yes, we are running a retirement home it seems.
> She is super precious and a real piece of work but she is a Lamancha and so what are we suppose to do.
> Seriously- if you looked into those eyes you too would be like... yeah, nope can't put her down. She is such a joy.
> 
> Can't believe we have 8 days til state Fair. We are so NOT ready.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

So sorry about your situation, keep the faith and hold on, things always get better....praying fou you al


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Prayers  on their way !!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

and prayers


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya know our thoughts and prayers are always with y'all and if I can do anything for ya just let me know and will do my best for ya..... .....that goes for GW, too....


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

This Michael weather event hit the interior of North Carolina harder than Florence, which so devastated the coastal areas.   Bayleaf Meadows in Raleigh was spared any damage and continued to have electricity in both cases, but there are more downed trees and blocked roads surrounding us than with Florence.  I am praying  for you!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Southern by choice updated me this morning. They are using plastic Rubbermaid trash cans to get water from a friend’s. They can get 150 gallons at a time and had used it all last night and were going to get more this morning. Huge trees are down with power lines over many roads, making them completely impassable. The fire department estimated it would be another 2-3 days before they would have power again. Continued prayers are appreciated!


----------



## Mike CHS

Thanks for the update!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

That's  alot of work to do....come on electricity  !


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Just got word from Southern that Duke is predicting their electricity to be back on at 6 am Wednesday!!! 

This really limits their ability to prepare for State Fair and is stressful to care for all of the stock. By then they will have lost everything in their freezers and refrigerators also. Every prayer means so much right now!


----------



## Bruce

No generator?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

We are on it now....prayers being sent from florida ...


----------



## farmerjan

My son and I switch the generator back and forth between our houses when we lose power.  If you leave the freezers shut, they will keep for 48 hours with no problem.  We had a "derrachio" wind several years ago... about a week before July 4th, with temps in the upper 90's.  I have 3 freezers, and he has one.  I would get the generator, put 2 freezers on it for 3-5 hours, then the other freezer and the fridge for another 3-5 hours.  We were without for over 5 days. 

All that stuff was fine... it was hauling water to all the cattle that were dependent on the wells that was tough.  I hauled at least 4  loads of 300 gallons everyday....and waited in line often an hour at the gravity fed spring where we all can get water..... we turned cattle into the "crep" areas that are fenced to keep the cattle out of streams and wetlands.   Luckily, one spring is gravity fed at one pasture, a couple other places had creeks, but 3 places were dependent on wells that have to have electricity.  Made me hate those  gov't programs even more.  All those places are rented ones, and  finally had to let them into the "protected" areas to get to water.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Bruce no, they don’t have a generator


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> and finally had to let them into the "protected" areas to get to water.


Nothing wrong with protecting the water. But some circumstances make it such that you have to break the rules for a time.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Wehner Homestead said:


> @Bruce no, they don’t have a generator


We have one, where are they located, got truck can travel if not toooooo far, welcome to use ours if they need it, let me know


----------



## Wehner Homestead

They are an hour west of Raleigh in NC. If you are even willing and able to get that far, I’m not sure you could get to them with so many roads closed...


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Wehner Homestead said:


> They are an hour west of Raleigh in NC. If you are even willing and able to get that far, I’m not sure you could get to them with so many roads closed...


Let me look into it tommrow, amber is looking ok. Right now...let me make some calls and see if peeps i know have more info on conditions. ..never underestimate  the  will of a woman, lol


----------



## B&B Happy goats

As far as food in freezers and fridge...when Irma came here last year and we lost all our perishables,  the state set up a area that you went to, filled out easy paperwork  and they gave us a $700 voucher for out two person household....worth looking into...if available


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Let me look into it tommrow, amber is looking ok. Right now...let me make some calls and see if peeps i know have more info on conditions. ..never underestimate  the  will of a woman, lol


I think that might be too much of a hike.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce, i would drive not hike...im 66 lol


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> I think that might be too much of a hike.


Bruce , I'm  not picking on you...i grew up in new england...you know yankee humor !  Good luck with this years winter, i don't  miss the snow at all...just the birch trees.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Ch


Wehner Homestead said:


> They are an hour west of Raleigh in NC. If you are even willing and able to get that far, I’m not sure you could get to them with so many roads closed...


Checked last night, would be  very hard to get to them only to be turned  away and have to drive back...ughhhh i feel so badly for them


----------



## Baymule

I hope they get power back on soon. After hurricane Ike, we were without power for over three weeks. I know the feeling.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> I hope they get power back on soon. After hurricane Ike, we were without power for over three weeks. I know the feeling.....


We are so spoiled with all of our luxury,  imagine life before electricity. ...i sure wouldn't  of liked it....but then again, i never thought i would have to pay for a bottle of water !


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Update from Southern today is that they HAVE POWER! Her DH had gone to get a generator and it came on before he got home with it! 

Internet is still down so I’ll continue to update as I can!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Happy they got power on !


----------



## Mini Horses

GREAT !!!  Well, beyond great but, you know!

B&B -- yeah, I knew life before electric!   You learn and you have lived like that, so it is everyday.  Don't want to go without but I sure can do it.   Refrigeration is a huge element now but, back then.....they used a canner & cellar, a cold spring of water.  Life is what you make it.    We are nicely spoiled.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Back in 1977, i heated with wood, and cooked and canned on a cast iron glenwood c woodstove....had a baby, cows , pigs, milking goats, chickens and a husband who ran around...i know things go full circle, because i have just come back to the country...no place I'd  rather be mini horses


Mini Horses said:


> GREAT !!!  Well, beyond great but, you know!
> 
> B&B -- yeah, I knew life before electric!   You learn and you have lived like that, so it is everyday.  Don't want to go without but I sure can do it.   Refrigeration is a huge element now but, back then.....they used a canner & cellar, a cold spring of water.  Life is what you make it.    We are nicely spoiled.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

We should start a thread  to get the average age of people who are on here, bet it would be surprising  to find out ....hummmm, life before internet... ????


----------



## Bruce

I'm only 4 years younger than you B&B.



B&B Happy goats said:


> and cooked and canned on a cast iron glenwood c woodstove


You had a Glenwood??!!! Here is mine, 1931 Insulated Glenwood De Luxe


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Dang, fancy pants...DE LUXE...do you use it ? I am so impressed, you be my rock star !


Bruce said:


> I'm only 4 years younger than you B&B.
> 
> 
> You had a Glenwood??!!! Here is mine, 1931 Insulated Glenwood De Luxe
> View attachment 53285


----------



## Bruce

Absolutely use it!!!! It came with the house. Nothing to break really because there are no electronics. The "technology" of heavy cast iron "starfish" burners is still found today on stupidly expensive BBQs. Have to light the burners on this one with a "fire stick" of some nature. Looks like there was probably originally a pilot that would light any burner you turned on but that has been removed. Can't find what it should look like or get parts. It works even when the power is out because it is propane. We mostly use the electric wall oven for baking though. 

I gather your Glenwood was not similar to this?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

B&B Happy goats said:


> We should start a thread  to get the average age of people who are on here, bet it would be surprising  to find out ....hummmm, life before internet... ????





Bruce said:


> Absolutely use it!!!! It came with the house. Nothing to break really because there are no electronics. The "technology" of heavy cast iron "starfish" burners is still found today on stupidly expensive BBQs. Have to light the burners on this one with a "fire stick" of some nature. Looks like there was probably originally a pilot that would light any burner you turned on but that has been removed. Can't find what it should look like or get parts. It works even when the power is out because it is propane. We mostly use the electric wall oven for baking though.
> 
> I gather your Glenwood was not similar to this?


No, mine was all wood, oleft side was fire box, top was flat iron with the round holes you could lift out, top had warming shelfs, onen dod have temperature  gauge and it had a light yellow enameled  finish...i actually got pretty good at baking with it. We had a hand pump for water, and heated the water on the cook stove to bathe, and everything....looking back now i realize  it was the 70's and i was a hippie. .....lol


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I can't  see well, sorry for the spelling on my i pad...fingers and brain not in sync. ..quess i need the other cataract  done and new glasses,  getting old is not for whimps for sure, and i plan on being around  till my goats tell me to leave !


----------



## B&B Happy goats




----------



## B&B Happy goats

Kids won't  let me go yet, lol


----------



## Southern by choice

Thank you all for the prayers!
Power came back on yesterday just as we got the generator! So glad as they had just sent out text telling us Tues 11:30 pm - Wed am
We just got internet back this morning.

I can post more later but this was crazy. Really shocked at how much damage Michael caused. 

I can say this-
It is imperative that your house always be immaculate and all laundry done at all times so that when a hurricane comes through life will be easier.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We sure know what it is like without power and are very Thankful that yours has returned....however, prayers still continue because ya still have so much to deal with....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Happy you are all safe, understand about laundry and clean house.....i even change bedsheets beforehand,  , I'm  just crazy that way, if i have to go without power, i want some comforts ready. Good luck to you all with clean up, don't  rush it, you have already had enough stress.


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> Really shocked at how much damage Michael caused.


Me too. I was expecting Florida to get hammered and southern Georgia hit fairly hard. Figured he would have settled down some by the time he got to North Carolina. Plus he was moving fast so didn't hang around for days and days of rain. 



B&B Happy goats said:


> No, mine was all wood, oleft side was fire box, top was flat iron with the round holes you could lift out, top had warming shelfs, onen dod have temperature gauge and it had a light yellow enameled finish...i actually got pretty good at baking with it.




I know people got good at cooking over open fires in fireplaces, even having bread ovens constructed into the masonry. Then with wood burning cook stoves when they were invented but I can't imagine the time and effort it took to get the wood stoves to the proper temperature and stay there. I don't think most women COULD work outside the home, it took all day just to keep the house running. 



Southern by choice said:


> Power came back on yesterday just as we got the generator! So glad as they had just sent out text telling us Tues 11:30 pm - Wed am


Sounds like out multi-day outage last November, huge throughout the state. Went out Sunday night, power company said it would be up on Saturday. So we started stocking the freezers and refrigerator with bagged ice. DD2 had her ear operation Wednesday. Figured she would be spending the night at DW's parents afterward (did the night before). 

Wednesday I happened to need to talk to the mechanic that works on our cars and lives 1 mile away, only 1/4 mile up the main road. He NEVER lost power, that told me our outage was probably just a transformer, super easy fix. But there were huge chunks of people out of power all over the state and the company was working to get the most people reconnected as soon as possible even though that meant leaving many thousands more with "easy fix" problems hanging. Bill had 2 generators he has never had to use but ran yearly to test them. He loaned me one and I got the refrigerator and freezer plugged in early afternoon.

Got DD to the in-laws late Wednesday afternoon, power company now saying Friday. Then Thursday, then Oh, it is fixed. Took DD back home.

Sure hope things clean up for you as quickly as possible and your weather events are over for a LONG time.


----------



## Mini Horses

B&B Happy goats said:


> and a husband who ran around...



I"m gonna assume you didn't bring him this time  



B&B Happy goats said:


> bet it would be surprising to find out ....hummmm, life before internet... ????



We sorta, kinda did but, think it was just replies stemming from another discussion.



B&B Happy goats said:


> No, mine was all wood, oleft side was fire box, top was flat iron with the round holes you could lift out, top had warming shelfs, onen dod have temperature gauge and it had a light yellow enameled finish...i actually got pretty good at baking with it



Looks & sounds like one Grandma had  (no brand name known) but was in 1950s.  Had been theirs for many, many years. It had something like a cabinet at eye level, warmer?   They didn't have a pump, just a rope & bucket.   Gosh what memories.  

And you are right, Bruce, took ALL DAY to do normal chores.  You didn't throw clothes in the washer & return later -- you stood there & scrubbed them!    That was after heating & toting water to the tubs.



Southern by choice said:


> I can say this-
> It is imperative that your house always be immaculate and all laundry done at all times so that when a hurricane comes through life will be easier.



I can so relate but, probably ain't gonna happen here.    I'm generally making sure there is hay & bedding just like you were doing before Michael arrived.     Glad power is back, now you won't have to do the things we discussed above.

We were waiting for YOUR internet to get back on.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mini horses...i didn't  bring him, and have gone through  a few since  the 70s...got a younger one now....you crack me up !  Ya got me laughing so hard tears are rollin down my face !


----------



## Bruce

Better than down your leg!


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Southern by choice

Clearly not our month.
        

If we actually make it to the state Fair it will be amazing.


----------



## TAH

I it works out... 

So glad you all are okay.


----------



## goatgurl

happy that everyone and everything is ok.  you and yours have been in my prayers.  
oh and if I were a betting kinda gal i'd bet you make it to the fair.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Hoping things come together and you get to make it to state fair!!! 

I’m trying to wait for things to calm down to call and catch up...maybe Saturday afternoon so if you take a nap, let me know before you lay down!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

We are the masters at tattooing goats the day before a show...just sayin'


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Green Acres Farm

Well I was prepared and did it 3 days before.  I hardly had any ink left on my hands.


----------



## Southern by choice

According to the show schedule Nigerian Dwarfs & Lamanchas show at the same time. 
Looks like 1/2 the herd may not get shown.
What a bummer.


----------



## Bruce

Sad that people entering can't know that before they sign up. But then until everyone signs up, they can't make a schedule.


----------



## Southern by choice

Bruce said:


> Sad that people entering can't know that before they sign up. But then until everyone signs up, they can't make a schedule.


We knew there would be overlap but usually 2 rings are staggered. IDK.
Hard have so many breeds. We have 4.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good luck!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Oh no!  Good luck!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That stinks...can you find someone to show them for you?  I know it's hard to turn that over to someone else, but if you've already paid entry fees and your goats are ready....?   Hope you can work something out!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Got faith in you SBC... you will figure something  out and come home w winner !


----------



## CntryBoy777

May be the time for some of the other children to come to the Rescue.....


----------



## Mini Horses

How's  Pete?


----------



## Devonviolet

I just finished catching up on your thread. Haven’t been able to be on BYH much lately.  I’m so glad that Pete made it through.  Last posted, he was up and wanting out with his goats.   Our two are like that. When we have to take them to the Vet for annual Rabies shots, they can’t wait to get back with their goats!.  

I’m glad you finally got your power back on.  Whata nightmare that must have been!  My son is in Lillington (NE of Fayetteville/SE of Raleigh). His power was out for five days after Florence. They lost everything in their freezer and fridge. They are in a hilly area, so flooding wasn’t a problem. Although, when they went to work in Fayetteville, they did run into flooding. They had lots of rain from Michael, but no flooding or power outages.  

I love that your goats did so well at Dixie, but it was too bad, about the overlap of the showring, so you ouldn’t show some of your goats.  Y’all work so hard to get your goats ready for show.  You have some gorgeous goats!


----------



## Southern by choice

CntryBoy777 said:


> May be the time for some of the other children to come to the Rescue.....


Not really an option. The older boys take care of here. Goats aren't in their names, that matters for youth, and they don't know how to show anyway. 



Mini Horses said:


> How's  Pete?


Pete is doing great and after walking him this morning I'd say he has a lot of POWER back. OMgoodness is he strong.  I have him in a pen with some babies right now. I need to post some pics! 




Devonviolet said:


> I just finished catching up on your threat. Haven’t been able to be on BYH much lately.  I’m so glad that Pete made it through.  Last posted, he was up and wanting out with his goats.   Our two are like that. When we have to take them to the Vet for annual Rabies shots, they can’t wait to get back with their goats!.
> 
> I’m glad you finally got your power back on.  Whata nightmare that must have been!  My son is in Lillington (NE of Fayetteville/SE of Raleigh). His power was out for five days after Florence. They lost everything in their freezer and fridge. They are in a hilly area, so flooding wasn’t a problem. Although, when they went to work in Fayetteville, they did run into flooding. They had lots of rain from Michael, but no flooding or power outages.
> 
> I love that your goats did so well at Dixie, but it was too bad, about the overlap of the showring, so you ouldn’t show some of your goats.  Y’all work so hard to get your goats ready for show.  You have some gorgeous goats!



The State Fair is the overlap, they just left this morning. Hoping we find enough people for the open. Won't help in the youth though.
We had a friend coming to help but they cancelled. 
Thank you DV, I love my goaties.
Funny how few are here. So easy to take care of.


----------



## Southern by choice

Made it through the youth show and the junior doe open show!
Exhausted!
Today is Sr does. we only have a few Sr does we are showing- so a very light day.

We will share more later, but I can say we are very overwhelmed and very humbled with how are goats did at the Fair.
Still in a bit of shock really.  

Because this is the only show I get to it is super special!  Seeing all the people that I communicate with through FB and forums etc in person is just the best.
NC breeders are really amazing people, there is a genuine happiness for others. People always willing to help. 

We will post more later.


----------



## Bruce

Glad it is going well SBC and that you got face to face time with "your people".


----------



## goatgurl

see, I had every confidence that youall would not a silly little hurricane, flooding and no electricity keep you from the fair.  i'll be waiting patiently for the results.


----------



## OneFineAcre

It was great seeing you
Your goats did great
Nothing to be shocked about really
They are great animals, well cared for and managed
And they are shown by a couple of first rate handlers too!!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

SBC   knew you'd  make it to the fair ....and congratulations  for not letting mother nature getting you down...!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

We put our state fair post up under “showing your herd” for those that have been waiting.  

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/wings-caprines-2018-nc-state-fair.38567/page-2


----------



## Southern by choice

Now that it's over we can get on with fall preparations. 
We have only bred a few does and several of those are being sold bred.
We are way behind the breeding curve. We also had fencing issues so have a whole round of goats to get luted just in case. We are fixing fencing from the 2 hurricanes.

I need to draw bllod and send out, do a few bio-pryn preg checks too.
I have been behind on registering some goats so that is priority!

One of my goals this end of year- new year is slowly start DNA'ing my goats (Lamanchas and miniature Lamanchas) for Casein.

We are still on milktest so that will continue. Not sure if I will keep a few on for the whole 305 or not. It will really affect breeding plans and show possibilities next year.
On some we will do extended lactations and not breed this year.

Why is it my absolute favorite goats are not always the ones we need to retain?  I have a mini doe out there that I just adore. I love her so much. She is like a puppy, always following me or GW around, always ready to say "Hi, mommy. Whatcha doing?"  I can't even think about it, just makes me so sad.  

I am working on my list, hopefully GW will work on hers too.


----------



## Southern by choice

Busy busy here.

First, our tester arranged for her tester to come and be the other party to do our verification test. We hadn't planned on it for two reasons.
1st- at first we didn't think we would need one because we aren't on owner sample we are on Std 20 which means we have a tester to come each month and you only need the VT (Verification Test if you think you will have a top doe or Elite or whatever it is called)
2nd- even though we have had a bad test year when looking at Raina's #'s which aren't reflective of what she actually milks it ends up they keep adjusting upping her #'s. As she is not in a downfall yet. So it was recommended to do the VT because she could be a leader or something or other. She is a first freshening 2YO. We are pretty happy with her all things given.
So YAY! For the extra tester.

Down side... WE of course went to get more hay, they didn't have our "good stuff" so, once again- after a show and hay they don't care for. I can see at milking time how that is reflected. I wish we could just buy 50 tons at a time but we have no place to store it. 

We need to look at who we really want to keep on test or just stop so we can prep for breeding etc.  Most goats will reduce after being bred and depending on where they are on lactation they can drop substantially or a little bit. Some we are thinking of going the full 305, some maybe extended, some dry off early. WE have a few that are on once a day now.


Fencing repairs done! Al but one place so we will finish that this week.

So we had the fences damaged... that is why we are fixing them. BUT in the time of the first hurricane and the second... yeah, bucks got through to the baby field.
Fortunately half the kids were at a show when it happened. I saw who he bred but thought well, bucks are fast and I don't want any surprises especially with baby goats in there. Of course the does were enticing the boys all the way! So we marked who was in and dates.... then..... it happened after 2nd hurricane. We had moved all the bucks except from one field ( we have 2 that line the baby doe field) so.... marked that.  We had to Lute a bunch. We have another round to do in 2 days.  

Meanwhile we have several animals we are prepping to leave.  
After they leave we will need to change accommodations somewhat for the bucks. The does are fine.
A friend of mine has a few bucks she is holding onto til we get the fence finished. They will be coming back and I think I may switch up "buddies".

Oh the fun today- yeah we had Prynne in raging heat and because we need several lines for our minis we decided to breed her for minis! 
We have two main lines so this season we had Jane/isaac so we could have out of line offspring but we still don't have enough out of line to continue a good program so Prynne/Kiegh will be another.
I plan on doing a few 50/50's and some 75/25's. Genes will all be 1st or 2nd because of the standards. I don't care about gen. I am going for confirmation, udders, production. My hope is high escutcheons as minis have issues with that like Nigerians do. Same with teat placement. I want good udders.
It was funny as he is so short. We helped them get it done! 

One of our F-2 50/50 gopher eared boys is being sold. I really have too much related so go will go in a few weeks. Meantime we have 3 reservations for bucks. We need to retain 2 ourselves so... we will see. It could work out well as we really don't want to breed too many lamanchas this year for lamanchas because we just can't keep them. And you know I will.  So many of them may just be bred for minis. That works out well I think. 

I did the hardest blood draw I have EVER done today. Olaf is POWERFUL. He has lost from being in rut but he still has his 200lbs of power and a THICK rut neck.    The needle bent on one attempt he was terrible. I was gonna win though. DH and GW held. He (Olaf) was a jerk. Yes, our baby boy was a complete idiot. I got it though! 
Taipan- Boom he never even knew what I was doing, he was all over too but I got it! 

We all left the pens smelling horrid. I think we still smell horrid. 

Tai is leaving so we like to give latest results to client. I figured they are together so I may as well do both. We are late this year on draws. I never do fall draws on bucks. I still have to do the others but I will wait til they are all back. I will does soon. I need to order more tubes. WE also gave more selenium. Gave copper to 3 goats we missed when we did copper.
We had to deworm our old boy Will. Not sure what that is about - his eye membranes were pale. No one elses were though. Strange. I will run a fecal in 10 days and see how it looks.
I think he is more anemic from never eating minerals really. He looks good otherwise. 
I swear it is always something. I can't figure out why our goats are such jerks about minerals. It's like kids that hate veggies and think anything green will kill them. We have weird goats. 

This time of year it gets so costly. Testing, tubes, Association Fees, we also have to start ordering stuff for kidding to avoid the rush and out of stock issues, of course hay and feed and bedding cost more because no forage. 

I love my goats. Just love them to bits! 

So 
Prynne X Kiegh for F-1 50/50 minis   we also bred Charlotte with Kiegh last week.  We are hoping to get at least one buck out of the two does. GW suggested it because we need a buck. Better our odds. We kept Jane/Isaac's Buck and doe. 
Oh and don't laugh - I hate beards but we were in process of clipping when I got this shot- she wasn't done. (That's for you @B&B Happy goats)



 


 


 


We have bred Lil Princess to George for 75/25 1st gen


 

 


We did a repeat of Black Tie X Mariah...  Pics are from spring.   We will retain any does from this breeding.


 


 

I also want to do Strawberry with Charlie(can't find pics)  75/25 or Black Tie   

Bingo may get skipped this year, if not she will be bred to Charlie(can't find pics)


 


@Goat Whisperer  wants to repeat the breeding that we did with Raina.  I am undecided as I WILL keep all the does and I cannot keep any more lamancha does. 
SHe says no--- they can be sold. We already retained 2 and she will have her AR status as well as a great show record behind her as a 2YO.  Yeah, I just know we will fall in love like we always do and I will find all kinds of excuses and the GW will try to act all brave and responsible ( I said act) and then she will say I know how much you love them so you should keep them.... mmm hmmm I know this deal. HOWEVER, I may breed one of the daughters this year. I am thinking to Henry. A beast of handsomeness and a great buck. 
They would be 75/25 


 


So, that's what I.m doing.   I got some fun pics today- I'll have to post later.

I finally get my MINI YEAR! 

I have a lot of goals for my miniature program but can't get there if I never retain them. Really excited.

Rose, Sass, Monster probably won't get bred this year.


----------



## Mike CHS

All great pictures but Henry looks like he might have a bit of attitude.


----------



## Baymule

Beautiful goats!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Raina babies can come to Indiana before you get attached!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Mike CHS said:


> All great pictures but Henry looks like he might have a bit of attitude.


The day he was out with us getting pics he was peeing all over himself, in rut and stinky (notice the gloves).  His nostrils are huge so it does give him that "look". 
You want huge nostrils on goats. 
He can be a butthead in rut, not with us but other goats. He is going in with the Nubian buck when he comes back. 




Wehner Homestead said:


> Raina babies can come to Indiana before you get attached!!


Are you breeding either girl for minis this year? I bet they are getting big! 
LOL  I keep telling GW that when Raina is 5 she is getting shipped off to be a foundation doe for a new herd. Raina is a piece of work. I love her and  also want to wring her neck at the same time. 
She really is a DIVA! Raina has her own stanchion. She gets milked last. Don't let her run out of food when you are milking her. Don't let her smell beet pulp or she won't eat her feed and will stomp til she gets what she wants and trust me you cannot milk her if that happens. Yet she is endearing. She smiles and shows her pearly whites all the time. It is too cute. At the show her daughter Trudy has her  moments where you know she is a Raina daughter lol... not as bad but she did have a moment where she was like... hmmm, not sure if I feel like being a showgoat right now. 
GW works real good with her and Raina. GW is weird! 
I'll take Tiffany and Mousse all day. They are ANGELS!  Everyone that is around them love them. So sweet.
Plus Raina likes to "moon" us with her udder. It is hilarious.

I am going back and forth about her two does from this year... do I breed them for minis or not? I wouldn't breed til Dec.  or do I just let them grow?  Let them just be dry yearlings for the spring shows.
If I love their udders they will stay. Even though I say I will sell one I know what will happen. I will want to keep them both. 

I should have stuck with Nigerians, so much easier to let go. Except my Nigerians.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

We are going to try to breed them. I think CeCe was in Friday morning but I didn’t have help to get a buck with her. Tried when DH got home and she wouldn’t stand then. 

I’ll keep watching them. 

I do think I’ll want to breed them to a Lamancha buck to get Standard does at some point. We will see.


----------



## Southern by choice

Wehner Homestead said:


> We are going to try to breed them. I think CeCe was in Friday morning but I didn’t have help to get a buck with her. Tried when DH got home and she wouldn’t stand then.
> 
> I’ll keep watching them.
> 
> I do think I’ll want to breed them to a Lamancha buck to get Standard does at some point. We will see.



How big are they? We aren't breeding ours yet, still too young imo and want to see a little more weight.... if we breed either for minis we will wait til Dec.... they will be 9-10 months
What's their weight?


----------



## Southern by choice

These are some pics we got yesterday when out with the babies.
My minis steal my heart. 

Olivia (Also called Olive also called Monster 2) This is my baby girl. One of Trouble's triplet does. I had to keep 1 and because I like brown eyes I sold the 2 blue eyed girls. I love this baby so much.
She is a June baby. 


 

Rose (Left) is a mini from one of my Mini does and my mini buck I sold... Isn't she lovely!  She was born April I think. 
She is from Star's (Raina is half sister to Star and Henry is Star's Son) line and Mariah is the dam to her sire (Percy). So we have so much awesomeness in this breeding! 
Looking right at us is MONSTER! She got her name because she was such a cuddle squirt from the get go and wouldn't take her bottle unless we held her... the litter Bingo had the previous year, also trips, had one in the litter that was the same way. So Monster was called that because we realized very quickly we had created another monster. Spoiled rotten.
I love this girls personality so much. Her structure is great EXCEPT her rump. Don't know why but she has a steep rump, great escutcheon height, great legs, great width... just steep rump.
I should sell her because that doesn't fit in our breeding program, but come on- look at the adorableness. Plus she follows us everywhere asking "mommy whatcha doin'? I'm here with you mommy. Love you mommy"


 


This doe is Allure. She is a junior kid born in May.  Can you see her ribbing?  She has the best ribbing I have ever felt on any goat ever.  This will be a powerful working doe!


 

Raina's doe Trudy in the feeder.  Chocolate Mousse looking at the camera.   Lemon Drop or Eclipse (I can't tell) ND, Totality ND, and Sass Mini (R-L) eating.


 

The bobsie twins! Yet the twins are actually from triplet litters.
Allure, Arpege, (Red Lamanchas born in May)  and Paris & Berlin (Nigies, borm March)


 

Look at the width on the lamancha girls.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

CeCe definitely has that width too!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Southern by choice said:


> How big are they? We aren't breeding ours yet, still too young imo and want to see a little more weight.... if we breed either for minis we will wait til Dec.... they will be 9-10 months
> What's their weight?



I’ll try to get weights on them tonight. Can’t find the paper that had their last weights. I’ll also try to get some pics next to something that gives you an idea of their size for scale.


----------



## Southern by choice

@Wehner Homestead 

The red girls are out of a different line from the breeder we work with... totally different.
I have never seen lamancha kids this wide with spacing that just leaves your jaw dropped. The reds are different!
I will give you a good example, I got this pic.
The one is Dancing Queen next to Allure. DQ was born March Allure was born May! 
DQ is growing beautiful, a bit smaller than her sister Trudy and right on target weight, width, all around size.

Now that is a crazy difference! 
There is NO fat, that is why you can see the outline of the ribbing.
They are so different than any lamancha we have had.  We are glad to have this line in. All Candlelight still but different.
The red girls don't care what it is they will eat it, they are like vacuums.  
The judge giggled when he put his hands on Allure. Said he LOVES the feel of this goat. She was the one he had the dilemma with. Scorecard really would have had that pretty dry yearling GCH but he felt that Allure was what a real dairy goat is. A producer and she will be one. The breeder we got them from (all our foundation does have come from her) can really breed a great animal. 
They won't get bred til next year but I can't wait!  Now, to find the right buck.


----------



## Southern by choice

Lilly- she is spoiled rotten!
Turn up your sound. GW LOVES this sound. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=286917098595489


----------



## Southern by choice

Whew. Close one.
Blow drying my hair I though I saw a gray hair.    

I was wrong- just the lighting. 

Scared the bejeebers out of @Goat Whisperer - ran outside  and said hey I need you... she said this better not be about a grey hair


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## Bruce

Afraid it was time for a renewal on the dye job there SBC?  I gather GW is tired of hearing about the potential for a white hair on your head.

White hair happens, prepare yourself emotionally for the inevitable (unless one loses their hair instead). I found my first white one at 26 I think. SLOWLY they invaded. Now many more white ones than black ones on my head. But it is a clear black/white thing.


----------



## Southern by choice

Bruce said:


> Afraid it was time for a renewal on the dye job there SBC?  I gather GW is tired of hearing about the potential for a white hair on your head.
> 
> White hair happens, prepare yourself emotionally for the inevitable (unless one loses their hair instead). I found my first white one at 26 I think. SLOWLY they invaded. Now many more white ones than black ones on my head. But it is a clear black/white thing.


LOL Bruce I don't dye my hair.  The sun does lighten my hair in the summer. Always looks weird when winter comes.
No way would I go through all that nonsense.  I see women do that every 6 week thing to cover the roots and I'm like .  I guess if a person has dark hair that makes sense. 

My health issues aged me by 15 years... my hair is all I got.   Gold Strawberry blonde and wantin' it to stay that way. 

Nah, GW was worried something was wrong.  Already a rough morning and she was stressed.


----------



## Bruce

Don't look too hard and they won't be obvious for some time  DW's hair is a lightish brown. The white ones don't pop out like they do on us black haired folks.


----------



## Southern by choice

Rita, when she really wants to play will sneak up and take the sock off your foot.
Here I am minding my own business. Sitting sideways on the couch doing a crossword puzzle.
I haven't don't a crossword puzzle in ages, I just happened upon the book of puzzles as I was moving books off a bookshelf.
I though Oooo I am gonna do a puzzle! 
And there I was, doing my puzzle.
Rita comes up and grabs my sock. 
I am like... noooo Rita 
Rita 
Rita
Rita noooooooooooooooooooooo  
as she turns my body sideways taking my sock
She now has my sock dangling from her mouth , tail wagging, lets play mommy  
She doesn't eat the sock she just shakes it and wants me to chase her
I stand up real slow, staring at her 
Put my puzzle book down
Remove my reading glasses
Slowly I start to lean down 
She is staring up at me as she crouches the front of her body down butt wigglin'
She, as I am about to "get " her, jumps up 
Her HUGE HARD NOGGIN COLLIDES WITH MY NOSE!  
.
.
.
Straight on, not under- straight into my NOSE!
I am hit with the most excruciating pain. I heard the CRUNCH!
Instant PAIN!
I can't breathe, can't talk. Fall back on the couch and then get out a "MY NOSE"!
I think she broke my nose!
I am now crying, the bones under my eyes hurt, my head hurts, my NOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
I keep saying to my husband THE PAIN, oh my gosh oh my gosh oh my gosh
GW gets Rita out of the room because Rita is very upset and doesn't understand
Someone runs for ice
GW is clearly worried for me but we have that bizarre humor and she says do I need to give you a shot of banamine?  
Of course that makes me laugh but I am still crying and it hurts to laugh. 
DH is laughing. Says, yeah, your face is gonna hurt. 
Son says looking at your face already makes me hurt. 



So many comedians!  
So I can feel my face. It hurts. My nose... I cannot feel my nose. Weirdest thing ever. 

Moral of this story. 
I am getting too old to play with dogs.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

I hope your nose heals quickly.  Hugs.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

ARGH!   That sounds horrid!  So sorry that Rita was overzealous in her playing...


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww, SBC!! Tell Rita to play nice! No hurting mommy's nose. I pray it heals soon!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Lol....the BEARD..... ...other than the BEARD.. the pictures  are beautiful.  You have got some incredible  animals there....nice breeding,     but the BEARD  hugs to you


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Sorry about your nose, our dog Missy is only 85 lbs. And has been known to do the head bang thing....by accident.....ouch.....i feel your pain


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I have to laugh about the beard comments!  As a lot of you know I used to show pygmy goats. And - pygmy goats are shown in natural coat...no clipping necessary.  However, we would usually trim escutcheons and ears and just tidy up the goat. My daughter looooved  showmanship - and she was good.   She was watching one of her younger friends and noticed that the judge mentioned the doe's beard.  (we all liked the beards)  She said something to the effect of "if you show a doe with a beard you want to make sure it looks nice."   

My daughter tore back to the pen where her showmanship doe was...I didn't pay much attention to what she was doing.  But, when she walked into the ring with her doe she had braided the beard and had put a blue bow in it!  The judge's eyes got a little wide when she saw it and I could tell she was suppressing a laugh.  But, the show must go on.... DD won the class and the judge finally mentioned that she was awarding the blue ribbon in showmanship to the handler - and not because the goat was already wearing a blue ribbon!

Must mention that showmanship classes in stand-alone pygmy shows (not associated with a fair) are fairly relaxed and are good learning experiences for the youngsters.  Good ole' days...


----------



## Baymule

I had to laugh at the nose-smacker that Rita gave you. Probably not very nice of me, but it was funny. Hope it heals up quick for you. I once walked into a door and broke my nose, yours is the better story. At least you can blame the dog, I was just stupid.


----------



## Baymule

Don't expect me to feel sorry for you over a gray hair.....I started turning gray at 12 years old. By age 15, I could buy beer for my friends. LOL By age 34, I was white headed. I started coloring my hair at 27, but finally burned out on the whole bottle thing and stopped in my late 50's. I let it grow out long and now I like my white hair.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

For the first time in years, we are down to one Lamancha buck. Taipan was sold quite some time ago, and was picked up to live in MD last weekend. George left today and is going to live in western NC. 






Monopoly (mini mancha) is sold and will be picked up soon. This leaves us with 1.5 mini lamancha bucks. SBC mentioned selling Henry but I don’t think we should yet. Maybe in the spring.


----------



## Bruce

How do you have 1/2 a buck? Surely it isn't the same as 50 cents.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I was wondering the same thing. Maybe he’s not full grown??


----------



## Goat Whisperer

LOL He is living at a client's farm 6 miles away. She only has our goats and needed a Mini buck for the two does she got from us in 2016. He is being leased. So right now he's 1/2 a goat. In my book anyway


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Makes sense. Owned by not responsible for care at present!


----------



## Southern by choice

I got a bit choked up when George left. I loved that lil guy. We retained him because we really liked him and hoped to use him, however his sire is still our main herdsire and all the does we retained this year have the same sire.
What is great is he is going to a really nice herd with really nice goats. I asked her to let me know when her does kid as I may be interested in one of the does.
Ran his fecal and was happy to have 0 coccidia eggs and 0 EPG . 
He has lost a lot of weight from rut though, he even has a bit of scald on his front legs. He has lost almost 20lbs. That is a lot for an 8 month old buck.
Our big bucks have really lost significant weight. Rut has been very hard on the boys this year.  Easier on Will and Isaac because they have their own field and it is not along the does fenceline. 
The lamanchas and Nubian...  

Once we complete our paperwork and it becomes "official" then George will receive his *B. His sire is a *B and Zephyr unofficially has met her requirements for AR. So both sire/dam are Starred.

I am kind a sad I am selling Monopoly too. GW is right and it was the smart thing to do but I like him, he is so sweet and geesh... 2nd gen gopher eared and his dam will have her * and she had best udder. Yeah.    I maybe getting a doe out of him and Pearl, a goat we placed, she is Prynne's sister.  She will be 75/25 gopher.  Kinda hope no blue eyes though... it is ok if so, but whatever.

Meanwhile more rain here. It won't end it seems. Mud. Mud. Mud.
Having to clean the building constantly and we still can't keep up.

A few more does to leave.  Will is showing his age now. (ND retired buck) 
Trying to figure out how to separate our retired does they don't need the feed the bred does need.
We bred a bunch of goats and for the first time ever I cannot even remember who is and isn't bred. It has been just so much from September on.
I have it all written down though. LOL 

My nose.... still tender, sore and have to be pretty careful. Blowing my nose is a very unpleasant experience right now, washing my face is fine til the nose. 
I can smell and have taste so that is good.

Looking forward to getting the milker numbers down. It would be nice to just have maybe like 4 goats in milk.  I think we will be drying off 4-6 goats soon.


----------



## Baymule

That broken nose must have given you a brain fever. I never thought I'd read that you_ sold bucks!! _


----------



## Southern by choice

Baymule said:


> That broken nose must have given you a brain fever. I never thought I'd read that you_ sold bucks!! _



@Baymule  after all these years you would think I'd know better.
NEVER read Bay's post while you have a sip of coffee in your mouth, or water or anything else. 

I do not learn. 

Your post about your nose also had me laughing because it made me feel like "oh, good, I'm not the only one out there".
Baymule it's bad... When I wore glasses if I went around a corner I could knock those suckers right off my face. I also can't hear well when I wear glasses.
I have scratched my cornea just from reading the paper. My kids tell me I should wear safety goggles pretty much all the time.
I think I am up to 8 scratched corneas in one eye and 10 in the other. I actually had a dr freak out with the one. Raspberry barbs all through my eye. 
I also cannot walk straight. @Goat Whisperer  is so good for me because I swear I can walk into anything... she grabs me and pulls me out from my own near disaster.

I have found the older I get the more damage when I fall or knock into something. geesh... when did that all start?

Yes! Bucks. I know, it's weird. I love the boys. I am sad about George leaving. 

This will blow your mind. I may sell Henry too! Henry is my awesome first gen mini buck. But reality is I have so much from him and he will do great things in another herd. 
I will be VERY selective where he goes. Genetics are so good I don't want him going to just a farm that isn't trying to do something. 

We have a bug going on here, not too bad but we are all kinda out of it. UGH.


----------



## Baymule

Spewing water or coffee isn't so bad, but when you take a big gulp of coke and try to laugh at the same time, it snorts out your nose. 

My middle name is Grace. It didn't work. I accused my mother of putting a jinx on me and she said I wasn't her fault. I figure half of me had to be her fault, my Daddy sure wasn't the one that was pregnant.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Carla D

Southern by choice said:


> I got a bit choked up when George left. I loved that lil guy. We retained him because we really liked him and hoped to use him, however his sire is still our main herdsire and all the does we retained this year have the same sire.
> What is great is he is going to a really nice herd with really nice goats. I asked her to let me know when her does kid as I may be interested in one of the does.
> Ran his fecal and was happy to have 0 coccidia eggs and 0 EPG .
> He has lost a lot of weight from rut though, he even has a bit of scald on his front legs. He has lost almost 20lbs. That is a lot for an 8 month old buck.
> Our big bucks have really lost significant weight. Rut has been very hard on the boys this year.  Easier on Will and Isaac because they have their own field and it is not along the does fenceline.
> The lamanchas and Nubian...
> 
> Once we complete our paperwork and it becomes "official" then George will receive his *B. His sire is a *B and Zephyr unofficially has met her requirements for AR. So both sire/dam are Starred.
> 
> I am kind a sad I am selling Monopoly too. GW is right and it was the smart thing to do but I like him, he is so sweet and geesh... 2nd gen gopher eared and his dam will have her * and she had best udder. Yeah.    I maybe getting a doe out of him and Pearl, a goat we placed, she is Prynne's sister.  She will be 75/25 gopher.  Kinda hope no blue eyes though... it is ok if so, but whatever.
> 
> Meanwhile more rain here. It won't end it seems. Mud. Mud. Mud.
> Having to clean the building constantly and we still can't keep up.
> 
> A few more does to leave.  Will is showing his age now. (ND retired buck)
> Trying to figure out how to separate our retired does they don't need the feed the bred does need.
> We bred a bunch of goats and for the first time ever I cannot even remember who is and isn't bred. It has been just so much from September on.
> I have it all written down though. LOL
> 
> My nose.... still tender, sore and have to be pretty careful. Blowing my nose is a very unpleasant experience right now, washing my face is fine til the nose.
> I can smell and have taste so that is good.
> 
> Looking forward to getting the milker numbers down. It would be nice to just have maybe like 4 goats in milk.  I think we will be drying off 4-6 goats soon.


Wow! Tough decisions. Hard option to think through.


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> @Goat Whisperer is so good for me because I swear I can walk into anything... she grabs me and pulls me out from my own near disaster.


So you are saying that GW is your "service animal"?


----------



## Southern by choice

So Raina was in heat yesterday and I procrastinated all day to choose a buck for her.
Finally after evening milking @Goat Whisperer  said, "if you want to breed Raina and want to be able to show her in the spring then you need to make a decision now."
My farm partner is tough! And smart! 
I went down the list. Decided on Black Tie Affair. A repeat breeding.
For a couple of reasons- I thought about minis but also feel like sometimes really good genetics get wasted because people wanting to do more with minis can be far and few between. Some do milktest but not many. Yet so many want "proven" milk genetetics yet they don't do anything themselves soooo... there is that.
Then I thought about Charlie (I borrowed him back from my friend that bought him- she only has my goats) hmmmm
I decided on BTA because 1) he is a *B buck.  2) Raina has met all requirements for Advanced Registry and will be a * Milker - I believe she will be either a *9M or *10M.
I love the kids they produced in 2018 as a FF I am very happy all the way around. I retained both doelings.
The bucks will inherit a *B and the does, they will have to earn it but they are quite promising.

Today "Monster" was in heat. She is a 2nd gen elf eared mini. She is a nice doe, her escutcheon is great, width is great but her main issue that needs improvement is her rump- not length, it is steeper than we want so we want to breed to improve that.
Ran down the road to get David (F-1 mini) 
DAvid is out of Jane and Isaac.
I think the breeding was great!  Two really nice goats.
I saw David when we went get pics and see all the goats - David is there temporarily. The owner bout all her does from us and her Lamancha and Nigerian Buck, so david went with them so no loneliness. I was shocked to see how much he has grown! WOW!



I am so happy with how he is turning out! LOVE him. This was a good breeding and I think Isaac and Jane meshed very well.  I kept the doeling Sass. This way I can see the udder from the breeding. It is a risk to use any buck from an unknown breeding but hey- that's the way it goes.
Most 1st gen 2nd gen minis go through really ugly stages... David is just gorgeous. I am so excited about him. I think he is beautiful. 
This is him in the breeding pen so a little "distracted"... I am going to try and get some better pics later.
He is very Lamancha very dairy looking esp for f-1. I think Isaac and Jane were a good line up. Jane leaves next week for her new home after I confirm pregnancy and get VC (she is going out of state).
@OneFineAcre -  This was a good breeding I really see Isaac and Jane so well blended in him.


The angle I took the pics doesn't show how tall this boy is.
Today-




 



 

The girls LOVE him  


 

This is him in August at 4 months old


 

His sister-


----------



## goatgurl

first off a giant CONTRATULAIONS!!! on the fair wins.  it's so nice when all your hard work is validated by other people.  we can think our goats look good all day long but when others agree with us that's a whole different matter.  so proud for you, GW and little bit too. 
then I have to say that i'm kind of in shock, had to read twice....  you sold a buck??? not just one buck but actually more than one.  I never thought i'd see the day but I think you made a wise decision.  the give and take of herd management is sometimes hard.


----------



## Carla D

David is a beautiful goat. I don’t know anything about standards, but he has really pretty markings, looks really mellow and sweet.


----------



## Southern by choice

goatgurl said:


> first off a giant CONTRATULAIONS!!! on the fair wins.  it's so nice when all your hard work is validated by other people.  we can think our goats look good all day long but when others agree with us that's a whole different matter.  so proud for you, GW and little bit too.
> then I have to say that i'm kind of in shock, had to read twice....  you sold a buck??? not just one buck but actually more than one.  I never thought i'd see the day but I think you made a wise decision.  the give and take of herd management is sometimes hard.



LOL yeah, I know right. I do have a love affair with bucks! But I am really happy with the decisions we made. GW is good for me.
We are very blessed goatgurl.  The thing about showing is it is one day , good or bad... have fun, learn, enjoy and move on. 
Miss you BTW! 



Carla D said:


> David is a beautiful goat. I don’t know anything about standards, but he has really pretty markings, looks really mellow and sweet.


Thank you Carla D.  he is actually a Miniature Lamancha baby. 7 months old.  I sure do love my boys. But boy did I smell after handling him.


----------



## Southern by choice

Kiegh was bred to Ruth 11/9
Kiegh was bred to Peanut (Red Hot) 11/13 
Clover is also in heat and we are thinking Isaac over her.


----------



## Southern by choice

Clover was bred by Kiegh.  We forgot- Isaac was dewormed with Valbazen. We never use Valbazen but happened to have it on hand. Our other wormers were expired so we pitched all those and just used the Valbazen befor that expired too.
We had some Ivermectin left but used that on goats leaving. 
Can't breed him yet (Isaac).  If she doesn't take we will do Isaac, we are going to breed Foxy to Isaac too. 

I may have a special breeding taking place for one of my Lamanchas... I will know in a week if we can work it out!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

So exciting!

So you’re not breeding Isaac yet because he was recently dewormed with Valbazen or because you want to prevent the shed worms from infecting your does? I know Valbazen is dangerous for pregnant does, but I didn’t know it could be for bucks.


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm glad you asked that. I was curious but wasn't sure what the question was.


----------



## Southern by choice

Green Acres Farm said:


> So exciting!
> 
> So you’re not breeding Isaac yet because he was recently dewormed with Valbazen or because you want to prevent the shed worms from infecting your does? I know Valbazen is dangerous for pregnant does, but I didn’t know it could be for bucks.





Mike CHS said:


> I'm glad you asked that. I was curious but wasn't sure what the question was.



Apparently it is not safe for use in breeding bucks for up to 45 days.
Isaac really didn't have parasites, but we decided to do the bucks in the back anyway because of all the weather stress. Weather stress and being in rut we decided it was a good idea. 
We had Valbazen from when we brought an outside goat in and it was being quarantined.

I don't know about you all but dang, we threw alot of meds/products we never used away this year. Don't get me wrong, I'm glad they expired and weren't needed but geesh. $$$


----------



## Wehner Homestead

on spring babies! Pretty sure I need some date ideas to plan a trip down!!


----------



## Mike CHS

Thanks, I didn't know that about the males.


----------



## farmerjan

@Southern by choice :  I talked to a couple of the different companies that manufacture some of the drugs a couple of years ago on these expiration date stuff.  I was told by 2 different ones that most meds are good for 6-12 months after the expiration dates, and that if kept refridgerated, can be used for at least a year past the dates.  The exp. dates are required by law if there is any "change" in the effectiveness after a certain storage period.  There are none that we have asked about that increase in potency, but I'm not sure what you are using.  My question was mostly for anti-biotics... and I have used some well past their "dates".  I won't sit here and say they will be good... but the one rep said to up the frequency, like if an antibiotic says xxx once a day, do it twice a day for the first 2 days... and with alot of the vaccines, give a booster even if it doesn't call for it in 21 to 30 days.  Since we use mostly all killed virus vaccines, it is less of a chance that they lose potency.  And we mostly keep everything in the fridge because of "knowing where it is"....


----------



## Devonviolet

Catching up on your goings on again. I sure wish I would get alerts when my favorite members post on their journal. Heck, I don’t even alerts for my journal.

Anyway, I was sorry to see that you and Rita collided, breaking your nose.  I’ve never broken my nose, but came close, and I remember seeing stars.


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> Lilly- she is spoiled rotten!
> Turn up your sound. GW LOVES this sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=286917098595489


    

OMG! That is just TOO cute!!!   I keep watching it over and over, and giggling!


----------



## Southern by choice

farmerjan said:


> @Southern by choice :  I talked to a couple of the different companies that manufacture some of the drugs a couple of years ago on these expiration date stuff.  I was told by 2 different ones that most meds are good for 6-12 months after the expiration dates, and that if kept refridgerated, can be used for at least a year past the dates.  The exp. dates are required by law if there is any "change" in the effectiveness after a certain storage period.  There are none that we have asked about that increase in potency, but I'm not sure what you are using.  My question was mostly for anti-biotics... and I have used some well past their "dates".  I won't sit here and say they will be good... but the one rep said to up the frequency, like if an antibiotic says xxx once a day, do it twice a day for the first 2 days... and with alot of the vaccines, give a booster even if it doesn't call for it in 21 to 30 days.  Since we use mostly all killed virus vaccines, it is less of a chance that they lose potency.  And we mostly keep everything in the fridge because of "knowing where it is"....


Thanks jan, I know most things can go past their exp date others you have to be very careful with.  Honestly we buy stuff to have on hand... lots of stuff we never use. Some things we can get local other things we have to order... and you know how it is, the thing you DON'T have on hand is the thing you need. My DH is pretty awesome about "get it... better safe than sorry". It could be also that he will drive hours and hours for something we need if we don't have it, because he is pretty great about all this, maybe he got tired of the "emergency 4hr round trip" 
Somethings were WAYYYYYYYYYYYYY expired. 


Getting ready to order all the extras we need for kidding. We have a few kidding in Feb. then pretty much April from there.  I know everyone waits to the last minute and then things are back ordered... I just want it in  so no worries!  

We got our latest milktest results in. YAY!  
Girls are doing good. The minis requirements are a bit strange, the butterfat required is slightly less than a standard goat. So the production is already there but thankfully I lloked at it closer... The production we have already reached but kept Bingo on anyway just because we are simply still milking. I thought I might start drying her off ... I just looked at the numbers for everyone and found Bingo has 1-2 more # she needs of butterfat!  Can you imagine if I dried her off 2# shy! 
Some goats we dried off already and some we went to once a day... some we are just going to dry off now... not keeping them in milk for another 5 months.  But overall pretty happy. 

I know I already mentioned this but I am just so excited! 

The "special breeding" is truly a blessing.  The breeder never allows a service from her bucks. You can buy straws but NO service. She made the offer. I am not only humbled, but truly thankful. I can give more details once all is done but she is as excited about this potential breeding as I am! That just makes me smile.  Since we don't test for TB/Brucellosis - never saw the need- we did agree to have this done... we actually wanted to do the whole herd this year but with that 72 hour thing it is a big deal. My vet never stops, ever. I know how many emergency calls happen, and scheduling that is difficult.  When I called yesterday my vet said she'd meet us (office hours are different on certain days) before OH.  Which means that 72 hour check is Sat early evening. She is just going to come to the house. I always feel guilty. I am glad she is coming though- even though we would gladly meet her at the office. She wants to see Pete and Lilly I think.  

Meanwhile I am trying to prep for Thanksgiving. 
ME_I asked the "kids" what kinds of food they'd like for dinner.
KID #6 -"Key lime pie and Pumpkin pie"
ME- Dinner, not dessert  
KID #6- Key lime pie and pumpkin Pie
ME- 
Kid#7- Key Lime Pie & Pumpkin Pie
ME- DINNNNNN----NNNNNNNNER
KID #7- Key lime......  
ME- 
I give up. Not asking any of the rest of them. 

I am also working on the house stuff still.
We are going to rent a 14 CF dumpster, have it delivered and work on the warehouse and property. 
We have been doing some painting. Another one hast  left the nest. However much of his stuff is still here.

One of my son's was in a car accident. Truly a miracle that he didn't end up UNDER the tractor trailer.  Someone late for work decided it would be a good idea to pass the tractor trailer on a double solid yellow at the crest of a hill. Yep straight into the lane my son was in. Praise God for incredible reflex. Both cars are totaled. When the dispatch got the 911 call for head on they were sending a helicopter... No need. My son walked away with just his thumb hurt from the airbag.  Police took pics, wrote a citation to the other person etc. The other person told so many different versions the cop finally said, "YOU WERE IN THE WRONG LANE" ... my son's brake marks as well as all the evidence was pretty clear. Just so thankful neither person was hurt, I don't understand why the other party cannot see the blessing of LIFE and move on. He is trying to get out of it. He can't the ins co already has the Police report.

Been very overwhelmed by the rain. More flooding everywhere in our region. I really wish we could package it and send it to CA.  The fires would be out!

@Devonviolet  I just saw your post... I don't get alerts on many things ... I should check my settings.  Glad you enjoyed Lilly. She is a MESS!   I really cannot even begin to try and describe this goat.  Lately I have been able to be on here a bit more... forget trying to go back and catch up with everyone... I was trying but got overwhelmed and then felt so bad for not being there.   BTW- I have an article I need to PM you! Very good info, you will love it! 
My nose... it cannot heal fast enough.


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> BTW- I have an article I need to PM you! Very good info, you will love it!


Cool!  I look forward to getting it. I’m off to bed now. Tomorrow is going to be a busy day.


----------



## Southern by choice

We bred Tiny to Monopoly today.
These will be F-1 Minis 75%L 25%ND
Tiny is a standard and Monopoly is an F-2 50/50 Gopher eared (blue eyes too --- oooh ahhh )

Decided to do quite a few 75/25 this year. I care less about eye color but it will be nice to have all gopher ears.


----------



## Southern by choice

Up doing laundry. 
Spent some time with my son tonight, finally got to see his new place. 

Finally getting rid of this "bug" but it has messed up my sleep schedule.

We are under water again!  You should see it around us. More roads washed out, water up to the bridges... it is bad. 
A friend put this up and yep... accurate!



 

Sherriff's dept put these up
   

While we wade through.... grrrr
Been trying to keep positive and not let things get to me but it has been hard lately.


----------



## babsbag

We need a big pipe line to CA for some of that water. Darn. 

Broken  nose...how is Rita? Did she get hurt?  I missed that post. And so thankful that your son is ok, that could have been a bad deal for everyone. Airbags are truly a blessing.


----------



## Bruce

Sure glad your son wasn't hurt SBC! That could have been a funeral for 2 in many cases.



farmerjan said:


> The exp. dates are required by law if there is any "change" in the effectiveness after a certain storage period.


That and the expiration date is set based on how long they tested the effectiveness. If they tested to 45 days, the expiration is 45 days (insulin). If they had tested to 180 days and found it was still "per spec" the expiration date would be 180 days. So unless someone decides to test something well past it's date, no one will ever know if it is till effective.



Southern by choice said:


> I give up. Not asking any of the rest of them.


Maybe you started with the hard one. Ask Little Bit, maybe she is more amenable to cooperation.


----------



## Southern by choice

@Bruce  thank you, I think they should have tested the other driver for drugs. This guy has been a piece of work.   The son I went with yesterday to see his new place... I asked about what he'd like for TG dinner.... SMH- he said Key Lime pie 

I love my family! They keep mama laughing!


----------



## Baymule

Too much water! Constant rain and gloom sure can be depressing. Meanwhile on the other coast.....There is not any water. I sure wish there was a happy medium.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Baymule said:


> I sure wish there was a happy medium.


I think that is called Texas!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I'm glad your son is OK.
Our vet says he uses all the expired meds on his animals.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I was just going through the cabinet today, several meds expired in 2012


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> @Bruce  thank you, I think they should have tested the other driver for drugs. This guy has been a piece of work.   The son I went with yesterday to see his new place... I asked about what he'd like for TG dinner.... SMH- he said Key Lime pie
> 
> I love my family! They keep mama laughing!


Sounds to me like you need to make a few Key Lime pies for dinner. Maybe roast a turkey for dessert.


----------



## Bruce

Goat Whisperer said:


> I was just going through the cabinet today, several meds expired in 2012


More room for replacements!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

babsbag said:


> Broken  nose...how is Rita? Did she get hurt?  I missed that post. .



Rita has a brick for a head....with similar listening habits  (JK)
She is fine. 

Rita would rather snooze on the rainy days.


----------



## babsbag

What a face.  Smart girl, rainy days are for sleeping... I agree with her.


----------



## Southern by choice

Dang it! So true to form like all our minis Monster recycled. All our minis recycle 5 days after bred.  Just the minis.
So I guess I will take Monster to David. UGH. Only down the road as he is with my friend's does right now.


----------



## babsbag

Well one of my LMs that I luted and aborted went into heat twice after I did that and I bred her on the second time. Thought that was the end of that. Today she got bred by my mini Alpine.   It is what it is.


----------



## Southern by choice

babsbag said:


> Well one of my LMs that I luted and aborted went into heat twice after I did that and I bred her on the second time. Thought that was the end of that. Today she got bred by my mini Alpine.   It is what it is.


LOL I guess she likes who she likes. 

Bingo is in heat today (Mini) she will be bred to Charlie(Std)- Bingo is a big girl even though she is a 50/50. That is why she can handle the standard. This will give me 75/25's which I need.


----------



## Southern by choice

Well, this wasn't exactly the planned exciting breeding but I put a call out today and it all worked out. We are 

We are very excited and we are truly blessed. Our good friend from My Little Red Tractor Farm graciously allowed a service breeding to our lovely doe Raina. We feel very honored as they do not do outside breedings, nor do we. This is an exception for the both of us!  Our breeder friend is just as excited about this breeding as we are! 

Caesar at an early age is becoming quite an accomplished buck. In the 4th quarter of 2017, Caesar qualified for the ADGA young sire development program! He has an impressive yearling score of VVV 86, and is Alpha s1 Casein tested A/F. He has two daughters in the MLRT herd, resulting in 3 GCH and 2 RCH wins as jr does.
His twin sister, (MLRT Victoria) earned her dry leg in spring 2017. She has since gong on to score VVEE 89 when she was appraised earlier this year as a YEARLIMG milker! Victoria has also been quite competitive in the show ring, going RCH at the Dixie Classic fair. Victoria, as a yearling milker has met all her requirements for her *M designation in Volume, butter Fat, and protein.
Caesar's dam, Tempo Kim 10*M, is a doe we have admired for sometime. At nearly nine years old. This doe is incredibly strong, we particularly love the strength of her feet and legs for a doe of her age.
Caesar's sire is SGCH Lucky*Star's QK Pinnacle 93 EEE, an incredible buck who is the sire to many SG and SGCH does.

Our lovely doe Raina (Ripples Rhapsody Spring Reign) is especially dear to us out of SG Candlelight Secret Intention 8*M & Candlelight QL Gentleman. Raina has done quite well for us in the ring as a junior doe and as a first freshening two year old has been very competitive in her age class, has earned a leg toward her championship, received several Best Udder of Breed and has been part of our first place dairy herd at the Dixie Class Fair, NRV Fair and was part of our 2nd place Dairy herd at the NC State fair. Raina has been an incredibly productive doe for us, easily meeting the requirements in Butter Fat, Protien, and Volume to earn her *M designation as well as qualifying for Advanced Registry. We feel Raina has an incredible mammary system and love the width and height of her udder.  Unfortunately we missed LA 2018 but look forward to 2019.


1 yr old Caesar





Raina
Dry Yearling and FF 2YO




FF 2YO






 

The breeding that we were excited and planned was Tiffany ! Coming soon- lol as soon as she cycles! 
Tiffany has 2 milking legs toward her CH, her dry legs did not count due to numbers in class.  She has excelled at every show she has been in.
She is a FF 2YO  and has met all requirement for her volume, butterfat, protein to recieve her *M designation and qualifies for Advanced Registry.
Recorded Grade Wings & Caprines CM Tiffany








Today Monster (F-2 Mini) was rebred to David (F-1 Mini) as she recycled.
We also Bred Charlie (Std Lamancha) to Bingo (F-2 Mini)!


----------



## Southern by choice

And Tiffany made her way up today! 
Hoping for at least one doe from each breeding. Very excited to see Caesar kids!


----------



## Carla D

Southern by choice said:


> Well, this wasn't exactly the planned exciting breeding but I put a call out today and it all worked out. We are
> 
> We are very excited and we are truly blessed. Our good friend from My Little Red Tractor Farm graciously allowed a service breeding to our lovely doe Raina. We feel very honored as they do not do outside breedings, nor do we. This is an exception for the both of us!  Our breeder friend is just as excited about this breeding as we are!
> 
> Caesar at an early age is becoming quite an accomplished buck. In the 4th quarter of 2017, Caesar qualified for the ADGA young sire development program! He has an impressive yearling score of VVV 86, and is Alpha s1 Casein tested A/F. He has two daughters in the MLRT herd, resulting in 3 GCH and 2 RCH wins as jr does.
> His twin sister, (MLRT Victoria) earned her dry leg in spring 2017. She has since gong on to score VVEE 89 when she was appraised earlier this year as a YEARLIMG milker! Victoria has also been quite competitive in the show ring, going RCH at the Dixie Classic fair. Victoria, as a yearling milker has met all her requirements for her *M designation in Volume, butter Fat, and protein.
> Caesar's dam, Tempo Kim 10*M, is a doe we have admired for sometime. At nearly nine years old. This doe is incredibly strong, we particularly love the strength of her feet and legs for a doe of her age.
> Caesar's sire is SGCH Lucky*Star's QK Pinnacle 93 EEE, an incredible buck who is the sire to many SG and SGCH does.
> 
> Our lovely doe Raina (Ripples Rhapsody Spring Reign) is especially dear to us out of SG Candlelight Secret Intention 8*M & Candlelight QL Gentleman. Raina has done quite well for us in the ring as a junior doe and as a first freshening two year old has been very competitive in her age class, has earned a leg toward her championship, received several Best Udder of Breed and has been part of our first place dairy herd at the Dixie Class Fair, NRV Fair and was part of our 2nd place Dairy herd at the NC State fair. Raina has been an incredibly productive doe for us, easily meeting the requirements in Butter Fat, Protien, and Volume to earn her *M designation as well as qualifying for Advanced Registry. We feel Raina has an incredible mammary system and love the width and height of her udder.  Unfortunately we missed LA 2018 but look forward to 2019.
> 
> 
> 1 yr old Caesar
> View attachment 54830
> 
> Raina
> Dry Yearling and FF 2YO
> View attachment 54831
> 
> FF 2YO
> View attachment 54832
> 
> View attachment 54835
> 
> The breeding that we were excited and planned was Tiffany ! Coming soon- lol as soon as she cycles!
> Tiffany has 2 milking legs toward her CH, her dry legs did not count due to numbers in class.  She has excelled at every show she has been in.
> She is a FF 2YO  and has met all requirement for her volume, butterfat, protein to recieve her *M designation and qualifies for Advanced Registry.
> Recorded Grade Wings & Caprines CM Tiffany
> View attachment 54833
> 
> View attachment 54834
> 
> Today Monster (F-2 Mini) was rebred to David (F-1 Mini) as she recycled.
> We also Bred Charlie (Std Lamancha) to Bingo (F-2 Mini)!


WOW! Caesar is a very handsome dude. I love his brown socks. Interesting color combination. But one very well dressed young man.


----------



## Southern by choice

Carla D said:


> WOW! Caesar is a very handsome dude. I love his brown socks. Interesting color combination. But one very well dressed young man.


I am hoping we get a roan kid.   That is always so much fun when they kid and you get to see what colors come out!


----------



## Carla D

Southern by choice said:


> I am hoping we get a roan kid.   That is always so much fun when they kid and you get to see what colors come out!


That would be pretty. I’m learning a little bit about goat colorings. I’m learning to appreciate some of the various yet different color combinations. I’m not fond of the muted colors. I love the variety of coloringings


----------



## Southern by choice

Carla D said:


> That would be pretty. I’m learning a little bit about goat colorings. I’m learning to appreciate some of the various yet different color combinations. I’m not fond of the muted colors. I love the variety of coloringings



Colors sure can be fun!  They are more important in the pet market though. Seriously, you could have a dud of a goat, meaning terrible conformation, incorrect in every way lol but if it is flashy people will want it. Oh, and if it has blue eyes people go gaga.   I love brown eyes so it works out for us.

Really nothing wrong with it but people that are breeding to improve and keep good genetics care less about color, eye color etc.
Some really look for polled goats because less disbudding. We search for polled years ago. Now, I don't want polled at all but I get why people do.

Colors are fun though and at one time I thought wow... I have a lot of black goats, I don't want a whole herd of black goats... but I ended up with a whole herd of black goats and LOVE the black goats. Still, color is fun fun fun! 

Are your baby boys all similar in color? I know Alpines have a lot of pattern/colors. I think Alpines are very beautiful goats.


----------



## StarSpangledNubians

Southern by choice said:


> Hoping for at least one doe from each breeding.


Well great! Now you know you are going to get only bucklings from those two! 

Joking of course! Well, I hope anyways Beautiful does! and Caesar looks incredible! The kids should be absolutely incredible! Can't wait to see the outcome!


----------



## Baymule

Goat Whisperer said:


> Rita has a brick for a head....with similar listening habits  (JK)
> She is fine.
> 
> Rita would rather snooze on the rainy days.
> 
> View attachment 54797


I love that face! She cracks me up!


----------



## babsbag

Looking at the pedigree you posted...Kastdemurs and Tempo...somethings there are no escaping.  When I was looking for an Alpine buck a few years ago it took a lot of work our here in CA to find one that was not Tempo or Redwood Hills; they certainly have the corner on the market.


----------



## Carla D

Southern by choice said:


> Colors sure can be fun!  They are more important in the pet market though. Seriously, you could have a dud of a goat, meaning terrible conformation, incorrect in every way lol but if it is flashy people will want it. Oh, and if it has blue eyes people go gaga.   I love brown eyes so it works out for us.
> 
> Really nothing wrong with it but people that are breeding to improve and keep good genetics care less about color, eye color etc.
> Some really look for polled goats because less disbudding. We search for polled years ago. Now, I don't want polled at all but I get why people do.
> 
> Colors are fun though and at one time I thought wow... I have a lot of black goats, I don't want a whole herd of black goats... but I ended up with a whole herd of black goats and LOVE the black goats. Still, color is fun fun fun!
> 
> Are your baby boys all similar in color? I know Alpines have a lot of pattern/colors. I think Alpines are very beautiful goats.


Half of my goats look a lot alike. But all of thos have subtle differences. The two big ones that look a lot alike p, Butch Cassidy and Rusty Nails have their defining mark on their spine. Butch Cassidy has a small stripe of white down the center of his dark stripe. Rusty doesn’t. Junior, Ringo Star, and Elvis look quite a bit alike. Actually Elvis looks a whole lot like Butch and rusty except he’s probably 2-3 pounds lighter than the other two. The best way to tell Elvis apart from Junior is Elvis’s patches around his eyes are grey, but Elvis’s are a crisp black. Ringo is different from the other two by his eye markings. He has a half moon over his eyes and not a round/oval patch. All three look quite a bit alike size wise and their body coloring. But, if I’m tired I can’t tell these five apart from their doppelgänger. That why they have name tags and their names are on their own bottle. So I can be sure they have all had their bottle. And Billy the Kid, Tanner, Jack Frost all look quite different. The second picture is of Billy. He has the markings, the wattles, and stature of the “perfect/ideal” goat in my eyes. If I were to have left any of them intact it would have been him.

While I’m not a person who is interested in breeding up to improve the qualities of a breed, I truly can appreciate the people who put a lot of thought, time, energy to keep the breed ideal and to keep it from becoming extinct. I’ve looked at a bunch of sites that have an overwhelming number of different breeds. It’s a real shame that some of those very beautiful breeds no longer exist.


Southern by choice said:


> Colors sure can be fun!  They are more important in the pet market though. Seriously, you could have a dud of a goat, meaning terrible conformation, incorrect in every way lol but if it is flashy people will want it. Oh, and if it has blue eyes people go gaga.   I love brown eyes so it works out for us.
> 
> Really nothing wrong with it but people that are breeding to improve and keep good genetics care less about color, eye color etc.
> Some really look for polled goats because less disbudding. We search for polled years ago. Now, I don't want polled at all but I get why people do.
> 
> Colors are fun though and at one time I thought wow... I have a lot of black goats, I don't want a whole herd of black goats... but I ended up with a whole herd of black goats and LOVE the black goats. Still, color is fun fun fun!
> 
> Are your baby boys all similar in color? I know Alpines have a lot of pattern/colors. I think Alpines are very beautiful goats.


----------



## Southern by choice

This would be my husband. Badger is bigger than my husband but he'd try anyway. No kidding. He adores his beloved Badger.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=182479432622255


----------



## Carla D

That dog makes your husband look really tiny. That’s a really fun video. Thank for sharing it.


----------



## Mike CHS

I would like to know how he got the dog up there.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mike CHS said:


> I would like to know how he got the dog up there.


 Peanut butter  dog cookies !


----------



## Southern by choice

Carla D said:


> That dog makes your husband look really tiny. That’s a really fun video. Thank for sharing it.


That isn't my husband it was just on my FB feed.  But my husband would do this if his baby didn't want to walk. LOL Badger is too big too carry.



Mike CHS said:


> I would like to know how he got the dog up there.


Me too.  I can picture the pyr going... hmmm, I don't want to walk.  

Mike- Badger has my husband so wrapped it is embarrassing.  He plays my DH something awful. I just give him the look... Badger knows "momma" doesn't play games.


----------



## Mike CHS

Southern by choice said:


> Mike- Badger has my husband so wrapped it is embarrassing.  He plays my DH something awful. I just give him the look... Badger knows "momma" doesn't play games.



They know how to get to you.  Maisy is still young but if I thought she would prefer living in the house, she would be there instantly. She loves her sheep so that isn't going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## Southern by choice

Thanksgiving was super special.
All the fam was there except my oldest daughter.
We also had two friends of the family over.  
At one point I turned around when all the boys were standing behind me and all "being boys". It was one of those moments where it strikes you that they are all grown up, these huge men were all my babies.  Each one brings such joy. It is funny though because when we all sit down it is still... mom... can you get me  "such and such", mom... I need more "such and such".... mom.....  Some things still are special. When my 24 year old son fell asleep I naturally grabbed a blanket and covered him up. Where did the time go?  Wasn't he little just a few years ago? 
Not my girls, my girls don't do that.  My girls are so "I got this" attitude! I love it! Of course the chess board was brought out. No darts this year as I finally fixed all the holes in the wall and didn't want to do that again. 
A 5 hour game of Risk had everyone up til 3:30am. Little DD is cut throat!  She took over the world. Everyone spent the night. Uh oh... lol we were wall to wall people. 
One of our guest is just simply one of the most amazing people I have ever met. We had so many hours of great conversation. So blessed.
I was also quite encouraged by some of our discussions.  It was a wonderful time.


The loss of Pete is so heavy. I am thankful for those that called and allowed me just to cry and chat and of course once on the subject of goats the grief floated away for a bit. 
One of Pete's  (and Blue and silver and so on) littermate's will be coming for a visit this week. I am so excited to see him. 

I have cut back on my volunteer work and am no longer working with the county extension services for dairy goats. I really am too busy. Doing far less in the way of phone consults with both goats and dogs. 
I realized I was investing more time into too many that quite frankly were not ever going to put in the time to actually learn anything. Some people become draining and really just want to whine about their animals but not manage their animals. Some will never learn anything but when they have an emergency they somehow think it is now MY emergency. Ummmm, no. 
What's the saying "you can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink".  That is what it seems like is the norm now. You can give all the tools but some people just can't apply anything. 
Tired of repeating myself.  
Friends are a whole different story. Thankfully!

The "pet world" of goats will destroy goats. The ads for goats are appalling. People that can't even spell their supposed goat breed. Don't know the difference between a polled goat and a horned goat. Swearing that the goat is a purebred such and such and you take one look and go not a chance! None of these people have a clue yet are breeding whatever and no education to who they sell to because they are clueless. The difference is even 5 years ago people wanted to learn something, not anymore. Just a new kind of puppy mill.  

Coming to a close on many of the goats on milktest. What a year. 
No idea why but Raina and Tiffany have decided oh, I want to make a bunch of milk   ok..... 

We have a few more does to breed.  YAY! 

Now, if only the rains would stop.


----------



## Baymule

It sounds like you had a fantastic Thanksgiving with your family. It is always a time of family and fun. 

I see the ridiculous ads on Craiglist that brag about BLUE EYED goats like it is all about the eyes. Then they want big money because of the eye color. 

Have you ever seen ads for Jesus donkeys? People call the stripe on the donkey's shoulders the sign of the Cross. Call 'em Jesus donkeys and sell them for hundreds of dollars. I know Jesus loved animals, but I liken these charlatans to money changers in the Temple and we know what Jesus did to them! LOL


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm happy that you got some great family time.  That makes some of the less than good more tolerable.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Super glad that you were able to enjoy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> The loss of Pete is so heavy.


Wait!! WHAT!!!! How did I miss this!!!


----------



## Carla D

Southern by choice said:


> Thanksgiving was super special.
> All the fam was there except my oldest daughter.
> We also had two friends of the family over.
> At one point I turned around when all the boys were standing behind me and all "being boys". It was one of those moments where it strikes you that they are all grown up, these huge men were all my babies.  Each one brings such joy. It is funny though because when we all sit down it is still... mom... can you get me  "such and such", mom... I need more "such and such".... mom.....  Some things still are special. When my 24 year old son fell asleep I naturally grabbed a blanket and covered him up. Where did the time go?  Wasn't he little just a few years ago?
> Not my girls, my girls don't do that.  My girls are so "I got this" attitude! I love it! Of course the chess board was brought out. No darts this year as I finally fixed all the holes in the wall and didn't want to do that again.
> A 5 hour game of Risk had everyone up til 3:30am. Little DD is cut throat!  She took over the world. Everyone spent the night. Uh oh... lol we were wall to wall people.
> One of our guest is just simply one of the most amazing people I have ever met. We had so many hours of great conversation. So blessed.
> I was also quite encouraged by some of our discussions.  It was a wonderful time.
> 
> 
> The loss of Pete is so heavy. I am thankful for those that called and allowed me just to cry and chat and of course once on the subject of goats the grief floated away for a bit.
> One of Pete's  (and Blue and silver and so on) littermate's will be coming for a visit this week. I am so excited to see him.
> 
> I have cut back on my volunteer work and am no longer working with the county extension services for dairy goats. I really am too busy. Doing far less in the way of phone consults with both goats and dogs.
> I realized I was investing more time into too many that quite frankly were not ever going to put in the time to actually learn anything. Some people become draining and really just want to whine about their animals but not manage their animals. Some will never learn anything but when they have an emergency they somehow think it is now MY emergency. Ummmm, no.
> What's the saying "you can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink".  That is what it seems like is the norm now. You can give all the tools but some people just can't apply anything.
> Tired of repeating myself.
> Friends are a whole different story. Thankfully!
> 
> The "pet world" of goats will destroy goats. The ads for goats are appalling. People that can't even spell their supposed goat breed. Don't know the difference between a polled goat and a horned goat. Swearing that the goat is a purebred such and such and you take one look and go not a chance! None of these people have a clue yet are breeding whatever and no education to who they sell to because they are clueless. The difference is even 5 years ago people wanted to learn something, not anymore. Just a new kind of puppy mill.
> 
> Coming to a close on many of the goats on milktest. What a year.
> No idea why but Raina and Tiffany have decided oh, I want to make a bunch of milk   ok.....
> 
> We have a few more does to breed.  YAY!
> 
> Now, if only the rains would stop.


That does sound like a monumental event. I’m so glad it was such a delightful day for you. It’s also really tough coming to the conclusion that a person is a bit overextended. I think I’m there myself.


----------



## farmerjan

@Southern by choice ;You talk about the ads on Craigslist and such, the people who can't spell the name of the breed, who have no idea of what they really have because they have become experts after one or two birthings, who are not the slightest bit interested in the actual confirmation or breed standard of an animal but it is "cute" or somewhat close to something they have seen so it is "definitely" this or that...  like what @Baymule  was saying about the "Jesus donkeys". 

Yes it is going to  make everything a mishmash breed.  We see it in the Craiglist ads for a "great breeding bull" that they want a totally absurd amount of money for and the picture shows a half grown humpbacked whitish colored animal that is a "potential charolais herd sire".. enough to make a decent cattle person want to cry or throw up. I've seen "white faced angus"  on there as potentials for a herd sire listed by someone who really has no clue what they are talking about.  And this stuff is just proliferating at a rate faster than rabbits.  It is the same in the poultry world with all these "new" breeds that are just crossbreds.  And I am sick of "easter eggers" that are just crossed up chickens that will produce a blue/green/olive colored egg. I guess it is a blessing they aren't trying to call them Araucana's.  So I can very well understand what you are talking about.

As for the cutting back because you just give and give to those who really don't want to learn...I can more than understand that.  Plus, it just gets tiresome to always feel like you are "babysitting" for some half-azzed breeder that doesn't want to and won't put the effort into becoming a true breeder.  Since my son's accident nearly 2 years ago and the strain from the headaches and such, plus trying to deal with some very trying landlords,  we have cut back a bit on our haying operations, and some cattle as we have been culling,  and will be giving up another pasture/hay place at the end of this lease. 
Now I am having to deal with a real PIA  know it all son of the owner of one place that comes in and basically gets into our business.  He has decided that he wants to breed some Wagyu beef, after having some at a restaurant.  VERY EXPENSIVE stuff.  It is the "kobe beef"  that you see advertised.  It is super marbled beef, much too much fat marbling for my taste, very tender, takes a special diet to feed it out and longer to do.  He has decided that one of my jerseys should get bred AI to this semen, so he can have some.  We rent their pasture, I am so frustrated with some stuff that goes on there, and now this.  There will be some real bad things to come out of this before it is over.... and my son doesn't really realize how bent out of shape I am over this.  This is the barn where I keep my nurse cows and put the calves on them.  I haven't fully decided what direction I am going in, but have made a decision to NOT breed my current nurse cows back now, as their calves are in the 2-3 month age and should be bred back now for to calve again next fall, normal 12 month calving interval...but am going to wait until June to breed them for calves the following March/April.  I will be losing at least 6 months, but in the meantime am looking for somewhere else to take them and just get "my operation" out of this place.  I don't want to be having to worry about moving cows and small calves so this will give me at least a year to figure out what I am going to do.  I've had my limit.  He came and took one of the kittens I had been taming at the barn out of the stray momma, and they go in the barn when they want.  Says he will get the semen shipped and I can store it in my semen tank.  I don't want this whole situation.  I am at my wits end right now with this, on top of everything else. The father called and said he was going to go buy some cat food because the cats were starving because they run out to the truck everytime you go out there.  I feed them once a day, they are there to catch mice and such.  They are healthy, and the momma cat even catches rabbits.  I got rather upset over the phone when I told him that they get fed daily, that they don't need to be overfed and that the big plastic trash can they put in my hay storage area will just get chewed through by the groundhogs, that i keep a couple of small 1 gal size containers of cat food I bring from home up on a shelf, and why did he think I kept my grain in metal cans with tight fitting lids.  I've had enough, now it's just figuring out how to get out of there.  Plus if they think I am going to give up a years breeding on MY cow, and then I will wind up having to feed and take care of HIS animal, they have another think coming.

Sorry for the rant, I have been pretty out of it since this came to a head on Thanksgiving.

We did get all the hay up, nearly 300 sq bales and I don't know how many rolls that took all week to dry because it wasn't nice and sunny all week like they forecast... but it looked pretty good.  Oh, I think I mentioned that on the Weather Thread I started....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Wow! That’s a lot to take in @farmerjan! I’d totally be looking for someplace different!


----------



## Southern by choice

@farmerjan  you know I am not a breed snob or a registry snob either. We started out with purebred but unregistered goats. They had purpose. To milk. We did always buy registered bucks though and we tried ti improve areas needing improvement. But I am not one to throw the baby out with the bathwater so to speak. But one thing we did do was always teach a class and educate every person who bought a goat from us. They became responsible breeders. 
We have had people that when told that our class is mandatory for new goat owners (keep in mind we don't charge any extra money- the price of the goat is the same) they don't want to and they go buy a goat for the same price without any education.
How stupid is that? Even if the goat is less, how. stupid. is. that?
We teach fecal analysis and allow them to take part so they can learn. We teach how to determine external parasite issues. How to examine a goat, how to give shots, how to trim hooves, how to do FAMACHA (we are certified). Feeding care to include a list of articles and limks etc. We also emclose our testing results.  We show them how to "look at the goat" what to watch for. We go over coccidia prevention, follow up procedures, what kind of emergency items to have on hand etc... the list goes on.
But they don't want to take 3 hours to do the class.
They don't deserve my goats.
But this is what is out there, this is what is breeding pet goats. Letting them suffer with parasites, coccidia, milk fever, pregnancy toxemia, prolonged labors, torn uterus from kidding to young because they were too ignorant to follow any advice on separating bucks and does.  Frozen kids from not putting a doe up in the barn because they didn't know she was bred or when she would kid etc. The list goes on and on. 

People can make you cynical over time. 

I sure hope you find a new place soon. Sounds like the stress is mounting.

You know we have always tried to register the goat that way we just hand the papers over and it is a simple transfer to new owner. The transfer is $4.50 or $6 if after 120 days. (Non members is more)- the other registry $3 - $6.  
I went over my currently owned list. SMH- The registration was paid for by me. at $9.50-$10.50 EACH for does and  bucks $15.50- $16.50 EACH.  Yep, a whole bunch of animals (Like 30) still in my name- never transferred. I'm done with it. I will give them the registration application filled out and they can pay all the fees. I don't charge enough to cover the cost of papers and all the testing and to feed them. 

I will reserve my energy for those that are struggling and having a hard time with something but at least want to learn and are doing all they can. 

Our consult work is great but even there we have really stopped most of it.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> He has decided that one of my jerseys should get bred AI to this semen, so he can have some.



@farmerjan  You can end it by giving him the name of a vet who can store his semen & AI the cow you will only RENT to him for the pregnancy, then he can take calf and bottle feed.   I suspect he will not enjoy that beef as much once he finds the prices for JUST the semen/AI work.   Your cow is worth a lot more than he thinks, too.     Of course, it may infuriate him and end your lease sooner than later.  

You are right to move those girls ASAP.  Life isn't worth the stress these situations bring.


@Southern by choice  I hear you on the buyers.  Now, I enjoy my goats and basically sell off kids.  Occasionally a doe in milk to a family wanting such.   BUT  I spent a whole lot of time with mini horses in the "improve' the breed frame.   Spent a huge amount on high quality, from backgrounds well researched.  Hired trainers to work and transport to expensive shows all over the USA.  Won a lot, did well.   Animals were well bred, trained, healthy, vaccinated, DNA tested, etc.  It went well for a number of years as most of my contacts were show oriented and wanted what I had.  We made good money.

Then, there were those who didn't care.  One came to my farm a few times, picked out ones she wanted.....bought somewhere else!!  Simply due to price.   So, THEN she calls ME with her registration problems and -- the kicker -- all three were sick and she wanted help to get them healthy.      I gave her my vets name/number, told her she got what she got, don't call back.   Spent years with minis and in the end, glad to get out of that.

Now  I'm in my "farm" for me.     Still like to help others but, not going thru all that anymore.   I am going to pick up a small herd of Boers next year.  They do better in the meat production & sale results.   Probably will cut back on my milkers a little, I ain't getting any younger.     At some point we deserve to relax more.


----------



## farmerjan

@Southern by choice  and  @Mini Horses  you both know where I am coming from as I well understand your positions also.  We also buy registered, purebred bulls for breeding purposes and to "better" our beef herds.  You are both right, you don't have to have registered, and having them doesn't make you a "snob" or anything else.  There is a place and purpose for both registered and purebred,  and grades.  We do get papers with the bulls, but no, I would not register the offspring anymore, like you said, give them the filled in app and if they want the papers, it is their responsibility.  And a good dairy animal of any breed doesn't have to have papers.  But you both "get" it with these "expert pet owners" that really have no real clue and then will argue with you when you try to teach them different.  I too am about sick of it and all these idiots.

This son of the owner of the pasture where I have had my nurse cows for years is a doctor now, as well as his wife also, they live in a very "nice" house, and they come out here to  "the farm" because it actually is in both his and his sisters name with the parents tied into it as caretakers or some such convoluted mess.  He hated the farm, but now is an expert on the "wonders" of eating wagyu beef, and it is a perfect use for his part of the farm.  Irregardless of the fact that we pay rent to have the use of it.. he would not ever consider taking a calf and raising it, that is what the farm is for... at one time he called cows evil, disgusting creatures.... he talked about having a small vineyard there on his "part of the farm"... but found out that was too much work... he seems to think I am going to be his private "nigger",   and I say that in a respectful way to anyone on here who is black, because he just thinks I will be his free labor to raise his beef.  It is a very sticky situation with them now, and I am trying not to upset the apple cart with my son's relationship with them because he has been good friends with the daughter and her husband for years.  She at least is sensible, but they now live in TN with his job transfer... she thinks her brother is crazy for this idea.
  He says, oh, he will pay the value of the calf that I won't get from the cow when she has his calf... but I have tried to explain that the beef will have to be fed longer and a special ration to get the growth and such.  He seems to think that it will just sit out there and grow and produce him all this FANTASTIC beef.  I don't want to get into it because what if she doesn't settle, what if the calf dies, what if it doesn't grow like it should, what if, what if.... it will be a bigger disaster.... and we do not have any vets around here that do AI breeding, mostly because everyone that has cattle does their own or gets a neighbor to do it.  There is one that does some ET work, but I don't deal with that office..... besides who the he// is supposed to be watching the cow to catch her in heat... or who is going to do the shots,  cidrs , or whatever to do timed AI.... NO NO NO  I want NO PART OF IT.  I don't even breed for other people anymore because of the aggravations except people I know that get the whole process and know the whole routine/risks etc.  Just not worth it.

Maybe I am getting old.... just tired of dealing with the public.  When we take cattle/calves to town to the sale, they get sold, buyers risk, and we get a check and are done.  Sure I like for people to get good decent healthy stuff, but I am not going to babysit them once they own it.  I have helped several people over the years and some have been appreciative, some not.  I want the animals for myself, and for my freezer, and the extras will get sold as feeders and that is life. I will give them as good a life as I can here, and that is the best I can do.  Someday when there are fewer and fewer of us that are true breeders, and there are all these breeds and varieties that have become extinct due to the idiots that don't get it,  maybe the world will wake up, and realize the value of people who try to do it right,  before it is too late.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> maybe the world will wake up, and realize the value of people who try to do it right, before it is too late.



Nope.  Not happening anytime soon.   That's why "farmers" are dwindling.  No one wants the work, take the effort, losses, lessons...just go buy GMO & hormone filled from the grocery.   They don't even know what it takes to get it there!  Most don't care.

Past 20-30 years have seen so, so many health issues for the general population.  Lack of proper nutrition, chemicals in food and too much sitting on their tush!
People don't know HOW to cook.  Heck I have people sample foods at demos and they want to buy the jar/can/pkg of what I made.  When told where ingredients are they go "I have to MAKE IT??" in total shock.  LOL


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Let the doc buy his own damn cow!


----------



## farmerjan

Mini Horses said:


> Nope.  Not happening anytime soon.   That's why "farmers" are dwindling.  No one wants the work, take the effort, losses, lessons...just go buy GMO & hormone filled from the grocery.   They don't even know what it takes to get it there!  Most don't care.
> 
> Past 20-30 years have seen so, so many health issues for the general population.  Lack of proper nutrition, chemicals in food and too much sitting on their tush!
> People don't know HOW to cook.  Heck I have people sample foods at demos and they want to buy the jar/can/pkg of what I made.  When told where ingredients are they go "I have to MAKE IT??" in total shock.  LOL



Oh I hear you @Mini Horses .  The idea that they might have to actually COOK something, from raw ingredients....
The ones who do, and there is a "group of homesteader types" who do believe in the whole "healthy, homegrown" is better for you, are in the minority, and on top of that, there are just too many that want fast, and convenient, out of a can or rehydrate a package.... I am kind of glad that I will not live to see the total disaster of it all.  I can,  freeze, do some dehydrating and am actually looking at a freeze drier so that I am not so dependent on the freezers and electricity.  So I am not against progress....and I do get some "fast food"... but I don't want it to be my staple diet.  Another reason I am looking forward to "less working" so that I can actually do more cooking for myself and not being so tired out at night all the time.


----------



## farmerjan

frustratedearthmother said:


> Let the doc buy his own damn cow!



I'm with you there, but if we are still renting the place, I will still "get asked",   be expected to "help" take care of it etc.  
I have a 2 teat jersey that is a bitch as a nurse cow that I have told my son that I would consider, because she is going to the stockyard after this calf is raised up.  But I don't want the responsibility of the whole thing.  Plus, I will not be able to raise "his calf" separately from the calves that are on my nurse cows there, without completely creating a big deal with pens and gates and things like the creep gate for teaching the calves to come in to learn to eat grain.... and this beef would be up to 30 months old before slaughter... NO I don't want to deal with it.  I would sell him the cow, but I would still wind up being responsible for it and I just want no part of the whole thing.


----------



## Southern by choice

@farmerjan  no way I would enter into any agreement with this guy. That is a nightmare waiting to happen.

@Mini Horses - I here ya.  You know I like the showing etc, I like making improvements on my goats etc. I also love my less than perfect goats.  For me it isn't so much on improving the breed as it is improving my own stock. I am mixed about the idea of what "improving" the breed really means. 
The Lamanchas and Toggenburgs were medium size goats... they have been "improved" so much that they are now huge. If I wanted a Saanen I'd get a Saanen.   Not sure making alot of these goats bigger is necessarily better. 30-40 # heavier and 4-6" taller doesn't equate to higher production necessarily. Why feed that extra height and weight?


----------



## Baymule

@farmerjan I wouldn't even sell him a cow. He's got a lot of nerve, expecting you to breed your cow for his calf. I am astounded at his narcissism. He has a bad case of what we call "the big head" meaning that his head is swelled up with his own self importance. Comments to go along with that condition include giving him a bar of soap so he can soap the door jam in order to slide his big fat head through the door.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> @farmerjan I wouldn't even sell him a cow. He's got a lot of nerve, expecting you to breed your cow for his calf. I am astounded at his narcissism. He has a bad case of what we call "the big head" meaning that his head is swelled up with his own self importance. Comments to go along with that condition include giving him a bar of soap so he can soap the door jam in order to slide his big fat head through the door.



You have him pegged.  He thinks he is IT and that he knows it all.  He has "researched" all this breeding to a wagyu and has also looked into what the semen will cost and the shipping and all.  Plus he "knows" what it will take to get this calf up to eating age and size....
I am not at all astounded at his attitude or feeling of entitlement. He is an ass.  I've just got to get out of this without it being too much of a disaster and moving my nurse cows will be the best way I think. If I am not there every day as I am now, them I will not be able to "take care" of his BIG IDEA.


----------



## farmerjan

@Southern by choice ;  I hear you on the " improving the breed" thing with making the different breeds bigger and such.  Did it to the angus in the 80-90's with them getting as big as Chianina's.  And the holsteins got so big.  Agree, WHY feed such a big animal for little or no milk gain.  The sizes of some of the breeds has come down, like the angus, a more moderate size is preferred now... but if you saw pictures of some of them at shows in the 50's and such, most were barely up to a tall man's belt buckle.  More along the size of the "low-line" angus now.  With the family size getting smaller, we really don't need all these monsterously tall rangy animals.  But it was the "latest FAD"  so they bred them bigger. They needed to have more "capacity" to eat more feed, namely silage....  They have ruined the guernsey breed by trying to make it "more dairy" instead of allowing it to remain a more "coarse type" cow that just produced good milk with a high beta-carotene content.  They weren't meant to be refined and it has hurt the breed terribly.  Jerseys have gotten bigger, and they have increased the milk production, but many have lost some of the butterfat and components. 
I am glad that in the purebred poultry world, the standard of perfection was set up years ago as each breed was recognized as a "purebred" and that the weights and such were established way back then.  There has been some "improved breeding" but for showing and such, the size and weights can be very important.  I've seen judges carry a set of scales into a show and weigh birds being shown in a class.  It has kept them more true to the original types.


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> We have had people that when told that our class is mandatory for new goat owners (keep in mind we don't charge any extra money- the price of the goat is the same) they don't want to and they go buy a goat for the same price without any education.
> How stupid is that? Even if the goat is less, how. stupid. is. that?


That is truly amazing! Yeah I'm sure some divine intervention will plug everything they need to know about caring for their animals in a dream some night. I would expect people to be really happy to get that education even if it wasn't free.


----------



## rachels.haven

Southern by choice said:


> @farmerjan
> We have had people that when told that our class is mandatory for new goat owners (keep in mind we don't charge any extra money- the price of the goat is the same) they don't want to and they go buy a goat for the same price without any education.
> How stupid is that? Even if the goat is less, how. stupid. is. that?
> We teach fecal analysis and allow them to take part so they can learn. We teach how to determine external parasite issues. How to examine a goat, how to give shots, how to trim hooves, how to do FAMACHA (we are certified). Feeding care to include a list of articles and limks etc. We also emclose our testing results.  We show them how to "look at the goat" what to watch for. We go over coccidia prevention, follow up procedures, what kind of emergency items to have on hand etc... the list goes on.
> But they don't want to take 3 hours to do the class.
> They don't deserve my goats.



 Wow, I can't believe that. I would buy the goat for the three hour class. I'd even consider driving out for it. That shocks me. I'm having to figure out a lot of stuff on my own and via research and experience and would just love to have someone knowledgeable just TELL and/or SHOW me. Vets alone are few and far in between, and I'm not sure what to think of the closest one to me as it is (not sure I want him near my goats unless it's an emergency yet). Those people don't realize how lucky they could be-not stuck depending on this and other forums, vet manuals, youtube, and other anecdotal/wivestaley material.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

rachels.haven said:


> Wow, I can't believe that. I would buy the goat for the three hour class. I'd even consider driving out for it. That shocks me. I'm having to figure out a lot of stuff on my own and via research and experience and would just love to have someone knowledgeable just TELL and/or SHOW me. Vets alone are few and far in between, and I'm not sure what to think of the closest one to me as it is (not sure I want him near my goats unless it's an emergency yet). Those people don't realize how lucky they could be-not stuck depending on this and other forums, vet manuals, youtube, and other anecdotal/wivestaley material.


You are welcome to come on down


----------



## Southern by choice

@rachels.haven   we encourage veterinary involvement always! The biggest thing we see is veterinarians are focused on medical/health problems NOT management. They do not have the time to teach every new client basic management protocol. That isn't what they went to vet school for and it will not pay their expenses for sure. The breeder IMO has the responsibilty to educate the new goat owner. Of course within reason.  We find doing the classes also helps dispel a great deal of bad information that people come across as well as it gives opportunity to help them understand the whole "organic" vs "chemical" treatments a goat may need.  It is something we have always loved to do because it really gives people the chance to ask questions with the hands on. I think it gives some confidence to the new owner as well. Less intimidating, scary. Of course on discounted animals and wethers, they go to experienced folk that won't require a class. My time is valuable too. 

And on occasion a client might get a firsthand glimpse of how NOT to do hoof trimming - you know when you nearly cut your thumb off in front of them.  And that gives them a chance to see what rushing can cause!   followed by "and that's why you don't do it this way!"


----------



## rachels.haven

GAH! No, don't do that! 
No, I'm mainly worried about the vet because I bought a goat he'd been the vet for, the goat was born black, turned really pretty red brown, and browner each time I came to visit. It looked like copper deficiency, but I guess the vet had told the goatherd that the goats in our area don't need copper beyond what manna pro goat mineral provides. So last week I bolused him with his wormer (his pale eyelids weren't improving despite being wormed before coming home), and suddenly he's growing more hair and it's coming in black, being a lot more active, and he has his famacha coloring back. I had a little black goat that badly needed copper, and if the vet got that wrong, what else will could he be wrong about?...but eventually I will cave and call him out for a physical or something for a test drive seeing as he's what most people consider the best goat vet in the area (I think there MIGHT be two willing to see goats, maybe).  It just makes me worry. I'd love to do as much for myself as possible until I can't anymore.


----------



## Mini Horses

@farmerjan -  I want to slow up outside work for the SAME reasons.  Going to do it!!  I love to can, dehydrate, cellar store, etc.  Don't see a freeze dryer in my future due to $$$.   But yes on more home and own sufficiency.   One day i'm gonna slide up there a get a couple of the jersey boys for freezer dates.

@SBC - yep, there is a difference between improving to be good quality and improving to be totally different  I like many of the old traits and buy heritage for that reason.  They can be hard to find.  Always supported my sale animals with ANY reasonable backup and assist I could.  Minis to chickens.   LOL  Registration is not to be all, just nice if you want to show...some are requirements.
By the way, I have & love my Saanens.  Have several 50/50 Nub.   Great milk & personalities.

I lucked out as my vet of over 30 years was horse breeding specialist, worked exotic animals, farm animals and was an instructor.   Boy did I learn from him.  Yeah, I paid for it but worth every penny.   Actually had a mini operating room set up for the mini horse farm.  Still have some of the equipment, plus stallion collection devices, etc.  Sorry I sold the ultrasound.

I just hate to see how the general population is going.    And agree there are many who recognize the problems, try to buy healthy and even want to learn and do some of the homesteading protocals.  I truly enjoy those people.


----------



## Southern by choice

@rachels.haven  there lies the issue. Management is not a vet's real job. Management is extremely individual. Feed, mineral, forage , hay and water all contribute to the amount of copper a goat is getting. This is not a one size fits all. Products given _may _appear to be adequate however what about the water? High iron in water can bind copper and other minerals. 
There really are great vets out there but few vets that work with a lot of goats. Here in NC we have a lot of really good goat vets. I know it isn't that way in many places though.
Having said that I will say you could have 5 vets in a room and they won't agree on anything except a CDT shot. LOL and then 3 of those 5 will not agree on the schedule. 
Yet they may all be great vets. 

@Mini Horses  when we did unregistered we still recorded the animals and as far back as we knew their lineage. I don't know of anyone else who did this. I always felt it was important so when the time came to breed they could be sure to bring in something unrelated.    It is nice with registered goats to be able to see the lineage.  The tools that are available through the various programs I think are very helpful but they aren't the end all  be all.  I think LA is a tool, milktest is a tool, showing is a tool.... all useful but so many variables.  IMO milktest is the least reliable tool.
I have some recorded grades too and I love them. They are among my favorites.


----------



## rachels.haven

That's actually very encouraging. Thanks!


----------



## Southern by choice

Little Lilly is in full blown heat!   She usually hangs out on the porch for her goodies and just because she is special, when we are milking. Not tonight... she was over by the building where one of the bucks is being kept in a stall. She has goo goo eyes for him. She LOOOOOOVES him.   She will not leave the building.

We are like righttttt... 3 legged baby goat wanting to get bred. NOT.

Got our next milktest scheduled.  

Drew blood for pregnancy confirmation.  (They are for clients that are buying bred does)
We did some extras too. After bringing them up though... yeah. We have a few Nigierians looking rather rotund and they aren't due til mid February.  
Also realized I have gone through almost all our tubes! Yikes. So, I need to add that to the list that is getting longer by the day it seems. Tubes, syringes, needles, a new scale, kidding supplies stuff... sigh. 


There are a few goats I need in heat like NOW, getting so late in the season. I really don't want May kids. 

Very cold here tonight. 34 out now but feels 27 with a low of  24. I imagine it will feel like 20.  Hmmm.... once it is this cold I really can't tell the difference between 34 and 20.
It is just COLD. 'nuf said.   Fortunately it is NOT raining! YAY!

Oh, we just got some new mineral feeders. Excited about them too. Seeing as how all our others get destroyed. The Kikos never destroyed them.  Well, accidentally they did but not on purpose like our dairy does do.  We will have to get some pics. 

It's a deer feeder!  

The baby does have gotten the lid off because they are goats. Goats do that kinda thing.   I am going to drill two holes and put clips on so they cannot take the lid off. The straps are on outside fencing so they can't chew them. We aren't putting a whole bag of minerals in but we put enough in to monitor.

https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/moultrie-feed-station-gravity-deer-feeder#repChildCatid=3719707


----------



## Mike CHS

We use home made mineral feeders that we hang on gates but I doubt they would last long with goats.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Mike CHS said:


> We use home made mineral feeders that we hang on gates but I doubt they would last long with goats.


You should post some pics! I'd love to see it. 
We have tried so many different feeders. I saw another breeder using the feeder SBC posted, saying it held up even in her buck pens. Really hoping it does well for us. I would like to just fill each feeder completely (they can hold 40#, our mineral comes in 40# bags) and refill as needed. Of course we need to test run it first though... Thinking of getting some more of these for next years kids, since we try to do free choice feed with kids anyway. It would be nice to have some for pellets and another for beet pulp. 

It's funny, our goats don't escape, and are generally well behaved, but will destroy any feeders, downspouts, etc. 
Our one buck will toss around his 50# cobalt block like its nothing. Crazy goats.


----------



## Mike CHS

We mount the feeders directly to the studs without a cover inside our shelters but we use our gate feeders outside.  I can see these living a pretty short life with goats but the sheep do fine with them.  I do use a fairly heavy set of nuts and bolts since it also serves as a back and side scratcher.

I don't have any pictures of the current version which is more reinforced but the pictures are of the first that we did more than a year ago and it's still in good shape.


----------



## Mini Horses

Oh, yeah -- a goat would want to STAND ON that top.     Sheep are not as adventurous.  I do like the design & idea to keep outside and some weather protection.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

@Mike CHS I like it! But yeah, it would be destroyed within an hour LOL We have used that plastic feeder, the goats broke it into a bunch of pieces.

Snapped this pic earlier today. Beautiful Blue


----------



## Mike CHS

Blue does seem to get more handsome as he gets older.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Had some fun with the camera today 

I can't believe I got these four in the same pic, all looking at the camera.

SBC's mini Lamanchas. Monster, Strawberry, Rose, and Olive. All 3 ear types of Miniature Lamanchas represented in this pic. "Sass" missed out on the group photo as she was too busy munching her hay.


----------



## Southern by choice

I  the pics @Goat Whisperer  took today!  

I love my minis as you all know. These does are all juniors.  They make me so happy!  Little Olivia (aka Olive and sometimes referred to as Monster jr)  is definitely my baby girl. 
They are not as demanding as the Lamanchas and not as aloof and fickle as the Nigerians. They are just perfect!
They LOVE their attention but yet they patiently wait.
The plan is Sass (not pictured), Strawberry (eared), Rose (gopher eared), and possibly Monster (Black with white in the back) are all to be bred this year!

We are going to have minis coming out of our ears! 
We bred Standards for minis too... Charlotte, Prynne, Tiny and the Adult Minis Bingo and Lil Princess!

NINE goats bred for minis! 
 just under 12 weeks to go. 
We only have 4 Lamanchas bred for Standards.

We have 6 Nigerians bred with I think 4 more to go.   That is @Goat Whisperer 's doing. 

Check out Boots! She is like her dam. She doesn't want you to even look at her when she is pregnant. AND she takes her back legs and covers her udder... as if to say- you ain't gettin' near this and no pics!  Boots isn't due til 2/20   another 83 days!  Just under 12 weeks to go.

At 66 days bred- 
I am thinking quads. 


 



 

As you can see - the mud is heavy wherever the water and travel paths are. We move the water but then that area becomes just as bad. Dry and cold here so that is good but apparently rain again Friday.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

They look like they are ready to go now lol....pretty  girls


----------



## Mini Horses

WOW -- she is carrying a load!!!   I'd sure think at least quads.

Have you ever had more than quad?  I mean, that's a huge number but, curious.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Mini Horses said:


> WOW -- she is carrying a load!!!   I'd sure think at least quads.
> 
> Have you ever had more than quad?  I mean, that's a huge number but, curious.


Boots was born here, she was from the set of quints we had back in 2016. The line tends to have multiples. Her dam (Leah) had quads, quints, quads, and then twins. We didn't breed Leah this year, we really don't need a bunch of kids LOL


----------



## Baymule

Quads! She looks like a giant ball on legs!


----------



## Southern by choice

Mini Horses said:


> WOW -- she is carrying a load!!!   I'd sure think at least quads.
> 
> Have you ever had more than quad?  I mean, that's a huge number but, curious.


We have had quite a few quad litters but only one quint litter.  @Hens and Roos  had a doe have 6! YES! 6!!!

This is Leah at day 142 with quints 2nd freshener.


 

Katie ended up with quads here- she still had two months to go.


----------



## Baymule

When they have quints and quads, do you do supplemental bottle feeding or can the does produce enough milk? Haha, just realized you pull the kids.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Baymule said:


> When they have quints and quads, do you do supplemental bottle feeding or can the does produce enough milk? Haha, just realized you pull the kids.



When Maggie had 6 kids, we pulled the 2 smallest(doelings) as they needed extra care, lost 1buckling to being laid on and decided to pull a 3rd kid(buckling) for bottle babies and left 2 kids with her.  When Coco had 5 kids the next year, we supplemented with bottles but left all the kids with her, as with any kids, they push each other out of the way so the bigger/stronger are 1st to nurse but we did observe our does making sure all the kids nursed.


----------



## Southern by choice

Just got Carolina Girl bred!  

Looks Like Blue Belle (Nubian) is in heat and Strawberry (Mini mancha) may be as well.


----------



## Southern by choice

bluebelle is bred to olaf! yay


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> Katie ended up with quads here- she still had two months to go.


Must have been a pretty uncomfortable 2 months!


----------



## Southern by choice

I just had to share this- yeah, I am always gonna be a mom and sometimes I do get bragging rights. 

My son now holds the State record in his weight class for dead lift in the US Powerlifters Association! 

So proud of him. 
He started powerlifting after backing off from hockey (thankfully)... he has accomplished so much in such a short time. Hockey is his love but dang it was injury after injury. The time he got the stick to the eye I was there. I thought I was going to pass out. No matter how old they are... they are still your babies.


----------



## Bruce

Probably got started lifting goats.


----------



## Southern by choice

Well, the rains have come again.


I really have no words. Everything is mud. Just mud. Our driveway is horrid. 
No matter where I walk it just sloshes, I'm not even talking about the fields... just everywhere.

The dogs are absolutely ballistic tonight. ALL of them. No idea what is out there but is sure has them going nuts.
Blue is looking tired.  

I need to organize my breeding pages and update my website. LOL it still says updating Aug- 
Oh well.


----------



## Baymule

Incessant mud is depressing. Hope you get some sunshine to chase away the dreary rainy days long enough to dry things up.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Southern by choice said:


> Well, the rains have come again.
> 
> 
> I really have no words. Everything is mud. Just mud. Our driveway is horrid.
> No matter where I walk it just sloshes, I'm not even talking about the fields... just everywhere.


I am living the same nightmare.  I have literally ruined my feet by having to yank them out of the ankle sucking clay with every step.  Have tendonitis in both of them now.  But what's worse is seeing the animals deal with it.  No wonder they stay in the barn and beg for more hay!!


----------



## Mini Horses

While I've had rain, it hasn't been excessive in quantity.  Well, the land lays so that it drains off when that excessive.   There are some locations where a tractor would bog -- mostly that is on the land next door  .   Sorry for them but, it's cropped and resting for winter.  My own area with mud -- along a much used barn, etc, is not deep.  Thankfully!    I'm blessed by a farmer who ditched and laid it out well before I bought it and good soil on top of deeper good sand base.   The lower fields are wetter and not used when heavy rains for those days.

But, my goats are still in the barn!   Yelling-- BRING HAY!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Monopoly (Mini Lamancha) went to his new home today. A little bittersweet with Taipan and George recently being sold. We feel really good about this home! They have one of our Lamancha bucks, "Kenji" from last year. He is doing great and turned into a big, handsome buck!

I can't believe that we are now down to 5 mature bucks- 2 Nigerian, 1 Nubian, 1 Lamancha, and 1 Mini Lamancha. Last year we had 15+ bucks. It'll be good going through winter with less bucks. I have two young Nigerian bucklings that I held back from our June kiddings. I have had interest in them but have not been happy with the inquiries, so I'm holding them until the right farm comes along, and may use them next year if I still have them. 



On another note, NC looks like it's gonna get hit by that winter storm. We are going to get 1 or 100 inches of snow, or maybe just 87 inches of rain ...OR ...WAIT...... 2 feet of ice!  I guess time will tell. I'll probably make sure we have some water stored up in case we lose power. Snow and rain is fine, but ice isn't going to be good.


----------



## Bruce

You've had plenty of precip this year, I think you should just decline this time.


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> You've had plenty of precip this year, I think you should just decline this time.


Yeah, I agree with you @Bruce, they ought to just decline....

It looks like it is going to stay well south of us here now.  Running much lower along the Va?NC line and across.  6-18 " of snow.... not much ice that I see, but that's going to be alot of snow.  Hope you get as prepared as you can as I think you are right and will lose power.  We were originally looking at 6-12 and then 3-5 and now just a dusting to maybe 3 if that.  I'm not sorry.... and honestly DO NOT wish it on y'all further south.  
Let us get through another week.... we have about 8 acres of LATE cut orchard grass on the ground that has been tedded twice and is dry.  Will finish raking and bale tomorrow.  Cut another 6 acres of it and about 6 acres of just pasture type grass hay today.  Once this "system" goes through we should have about another 4-5 days of sun and dry and if so we can get this made.  The little bit of snow they are saying we MIGHT get won't hurt it. 
The stuff we made Thanksgiving week turned out pretty good.  The one good thing is that it is more "dead" as in not actively growing, and the cold and frosts have caused most of the moisture to go out of the grass.  So it doesn't need the same type of "sun" to dry it since there is not alot of moisture in the leaves of the grass. 
But I hate making hay this late, we just need the square bales and these couple of fields had alot of growth that really needed to be cut.


----------



## Mike CHS

Ice is the one thing that pretty much shuts us down with our hills and curvy roads.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ice isn't good anywhere and it'll turn those little hills back home into mountains like yours @Mike CHS ....if ya are slipping 15-20' from the bottom, it makes no difference how much further ya didn't climb..........but, I'd trade the mountains for the hills if the edge is approaching the sliding tires....


----------



## Baymule

Any kind of ice or snow shuts Texas down. We don't get enough of it to warrant the expensive removal equipment, so the smart people stay home. The desperate for their job people go to work, some make it, some don't. The idiots go play cowboy on ice and slam into the other people that are just trying to get to work. It looks like a demolition derby.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

No power this AM.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Goat Whisperer said:


> No power this AM.


Have you got any heat source ?  Hope you get power back on soon


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure has been a highly unusual year weatherwise for y'all....hope ya get it back before long....


----------



## Goat Whisperer

We just got power back a few hours ago. We got 10+ inches of snow.

Yesterday morning I measured it at 7 inches, but snow was falling for several more hours and probably a few more inches. Then the rain/ice came, followed by about 3-4 more inches of snow this morning. First snow of the season was a real hit  

@B&B Happy goats we have several kerosene heaters and plenty of fuel


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@Goat Whisperer  I hit the like button because  you finally have power ...but  the having snow, ughhhh, so sorry for you guys....hope you didn't  have to melt snow for water for the goats...have had to do that years ago...stay warm, be safe and i hope the nasty white blanket doesn’t  come back ....ya should pat yourselfs on the back for having the heaters and  kerosene...smart move


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thankful for all of y'all!!....it is very difficult to function without power....even tho there are ways to "make do" it is never easy....especially when the water flow is reliant on power. The temps and weather conditions makes it even that more challenging. Surely am glad that all are okay and another crisis averted and overcome. Y'all have really been under the gun this whole year and hope the patterns change some so ya can catch your breath this next year and have a wonderfully productive kidding season.....


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Thank you both  

@Fred- I had cleaned and filled our stock tanks before the power went out, so thankful I did! 

I took some pics, I'll have to go through them later. I forgot to mention we had some trees down, this is the worst one. Thankfully the fence is holding up and animals are staying put for now.


----------



## CntryBoy777

If the tree is inside their area, I'm sure they won't mind clearing those lower branches for ya.........glad ya thought of the tanks before.....


----------



## Baymule

Ugh. Does your snow go away after a few days like ours does? Or does it hang around and make you sick and tired of it?


----------



## Southern by choice

Sun was out and temps up so it was starting to melt. Very cold tonight so everything will freeze again.

We have 2 does leaving. Both are lamanchas, both bred. One person we met at some shows so we feel very comfortable selling the family a bred doe. I believe they will be showing the doe in showmanship. She is a great showmanship doe! Bred to black Tie Affair so the kids will be really nice. The other doe is going to a farm that has mostly their whole herd from us. They are not looking to show but will improve with breeding etc because in a few years they will show as the children get older. All the kids have a doe (from us) except one, so he gets his own special doe now too. It's funny, they started with Nigerians, grew to love the minis and now all the children each have their own Lamancha! LOL  They say they are so much easier to handle and work with. 

Trying to plan our kidding schedule and who will have kids for sale and who we plan on retaining from. Of course you don't know til they kid but having a plan is never a bad thing.
It will be so hard as I love Zephyr and really would keep every doe from her but I will have to sell all her kids this year to make room for the few minis and the Nigerians we keep. I know I will be keeping any does out of Raina (pending DNA) and Tiffany, and one doe out of Mariah. So that is my max for Lamancha does to keep.
One of the minis I bred has gone back into heat several times so I am just leaving her til next year. She is kid born this year anyway so that is fine.
We need a buck out of either Charlotte or Prynne, doesn't matter but we need A BUCK! LOL  Also hoping for a buck out of Lil Princess- but her udder will determine if I keep one or not. If not 100% stellar then I will keep a doe because George was the sire so there will be improvement on udder.

This is my schedule so far- LAMANCHAS


 

MINIATURE LAMANCHAS


 


We got our latest milk test results. Overall I am happy considering the year we have had. 
Next test will be 305 for a bunch of the does so they will be dried off after that. The June does may or may not stay on, we are undecided. They are all bred and really don't want to milk a bunch of does. We are keeping Trouble in milk (she kidded in June) because she is not being bred this year and will milk through. We will need her milk when kidding comes if we have large litters.  Trouble will meet all her requirements for the MDGA milkstar this month. It will be interesting to see what she does at 305days. Bingo made her requirements as well. Those are our first 2 minis on test and both starred. 

Some fun pics of the dogs in the snow
Rita was playing will D


 

Old man D


 

Badger


 

Blue - not happy that Rita and D are playing too close to his fence.  Blue is over alert if there is such a thing. He is never not with his does. Pete's presence is missed. 


 

Just because it was pretty! 


 

Before the storm-
Pretty, sweet Leah with fall foliage. 


 

Blue, he never leaves their side. He is tired in this pic.


----------



## Baymule

I always love your dog pictures.


----------



## Southern by choice

Still covered in snow here.
Was blessed by GW and went to Trans Siberian Orchestra Wed night. It was awesome! 

Really trying to figure out who to keep in milk. Trouble neeeds to stay in milk but really weighing some of the others. Everyone wants a break  and kidding is 2 months away.

Today is the anniversary of the loss of Callie.


----------



## Mike CHS

I know that today was not a good day.


----------



## Baymule

Southern by choice said:


> Today is the anniversary of the loss of Callie.



Big hugs.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats




----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## CntryBoy777

When ya reflect....just remember the Good times!!....


----------



## Bruce

from here too SBC and GW.


----------



## farmerjan

It's been over 10 years since I lost my white German Shepard Emmy and I still miss her to this day.  But I do remember the good times more.  And one day in the next year or two, will probably be looking for another.  I am partial to Shepards... and I don't especially need anything as an LGD since the sheep are my son's and the only thing that I really want protected is me and my house....and the garden.... she was good at keeping the groundhogs out.  She knew that I did not want them in there & would chase them all the time.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

@farmerjan


----------



## Southern by choice

Thank you all for your thoughts.  Some days I cannot believe that a single dog could have so much affect on me... then Pete. I have had wonderful dogs over the years. Callie- well, I just have no words. Still. It isn't just me either. Several members of the family are still just devastated. Like I said, kind of unexplainable. 
@farmerjan  I am 5 generations of family that owned/bred GSD's. Still love the breed!


Woke up this morning to rain, it rained all day. It rained very hard this evening. We still have snow melting.

I just got up and didn't want to look outside. That sick feeling in my stomach of knowing how horrible it would be out there just had me spinning.
I had to continually bring my mind and thoughts under control. The 9 months of rain and wet and hurricanes and snow and rain & more rain has destroyed one of our fields. I mean it is just gone now. Very overwhelming to say the least.

I sat down with Goat Whisperer and we decided we would need to move the one herd to the woods- It is dry there. Only 1 buck left in that field so he is easy to move. The dogs though... Tiggs has only been with bucks and baby bucks. No does since the kiko does left. I am not sure he will know what to do with a bunch of doelings, especially cycling doelings. They aren't his goats- they are Chunks goats. I thought of moving Chunk with the does and he and Eliza can care for them and move Tiggs. Tiggs has never been out of that field. He is a creature of habit. I don't worry about Tiggs more about the doelings- the doelings don't recognize him as their LGD. He is "scary" to them. Chunk will be out of his mind if his goats go to another field with another dog. 

Sigh


A friend of mine, who is just simply a blessing in my life everyday, offered for us to bring the baby herd or any group up to her place for as long as needed. She has all our goats anyway, and takes excellent care, so I would not worry for a second. I just hate putting that kind of burden on anyone. Her kids however are hoping because they love our lamanchas and want to take care of them. It was really cute- the one daughter said- "the show goats?"  It is super sweet because they hope to show eventually. The kid crop they have this year if they have does should be show worthy so that would be exciting.  I can't wait to show with them.  They are super shy so they don't want to do showmanship, but they do want to show. They are great kids! I love them. I get to be the "Auntie" 

My other thought was to also sell some of the does born this year that we have kept open.   (Lamanchas) 
I am thinking of selling my nubian doeling out of Ruby too.  

My hesitation is time of year.  Lots of herds are reducing because of their hay bills over winter and they discount heavily. 
We don't. We won't. We are already very reasonable and I am not giving away goats. All the Lamanchas have both sire and dam starred. All fully tested too. It also seems like there are a lot of "Christmas" shoppers- we all know what happens to Christmas animal purchases. 
I also don't think these does should be bred to next season and that is a concern. 

Yes, I worry about my babies. 
I never have a problem selling a goat as long as I know the goat is going to the right home. I rather be picky then be sorry.

Looking at land again. If I love the land I don't like the house. If I love the house I don't like the land.
If I do like the house and the land I can't afford it! 
Thinking about building but it is such a hassle. If you don't micro manage it then there are always major mistakes.


----------



## Baymule

Keep looking, the right place will turn up. We looked and looked and looked, it was getting discouraging. The morning our place went up for bid, our daughter found it online. We bid on it, won the bid and had not even been here to see it. Talk about a leap of faith! We went from a 2500 Square foot brick home to a 1500 square foot doublewide. We couldn't be happier. 

The right place is out there waiting for you.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

It’s raining. Again 

Jane, Red, and Charlie (we were only borrowing him)  left this week. It’s bittersweet. Jane was our first Lamancha born on our farm. She went to a great home and will do great. I might even see her at some of the shows 
They’ve already sent some pics, SBC will probably post them at some point. 

Red (Lamancha) went to our friend’s herd. They have an entire herd from us. I loved that doe. She had a special place in my heart. 

Nigerians are a good breed for me. Selling Lamanchas does is tough (on us) They’re like dogs. You don’t worry as much with the Nigerians. They are really the easiest goat! 

We are officially down to FIVE Sr bucks!  


Oh, Foxy was bred to Isaac today  Fingers crossed she settles. I keep going back and forth as to whether or not I should sell Foxy. She’s a nice doe with a nice udder. She hates showing though. She gets scared and hates traveling. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Southern by choice

Funny pic!

Foxy hates bucks. She hates to be bred, she is a PIA about it.
Isaac though doesn't care if the doe likes him or not. He doesn't court the doe. He just goes in and gets the job done! 
I love a buck that takes his time and woos the does but sometimes those bucks are like- come on- dude- stop courting and GO!
We have does that get impatient, we have does like Foxy that simply hate bucks no matter what. Soooo, I love Isaac! He just says, hey, your in heat... DONE!   I like this match up too. I think the kids will be lovely!


----------



## Bruce

Goat Whisperer said:


> She’s a nice doe with a nice udder. She hates showing though. She gets scared and hates traveling. Decisions decisions.


Maybe the quality of her kids and their ability to show is more important than Foxy's ability to show??


----------



## Baymule

Maybe Foxy's kids will like showing.


----------



## Bruce

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

LOL her daughter from this year, “Roxy” (Foxy is a FF) is really pretty, and DID show well at the State fair (our biggest show, and the only show she has been to).

Foxy is also a Lil’ Joe daughter, he was a great buck who we lost to a snake bite earlier this year. He had really awesome kids.  

SBC HAS also begged me to keep Foxy in the past  I know I have to make a cut somewhere though. Ugh.


----------



## Bruce

Cutting the doe that throws GOOD kids isn't a good business plan GW!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

You don’t know how many Nigerians I have, now do you Bruce? 

I just counted. Oh my.


----------



## Bruce

Probably like a flock of chickens, don't stay still long enough to count! Besides Foxy isn't included in the count, since SBC is the one pushing you to keep her. She gets added to SBC's count


----------



## Southern by choice

Lol @Bruce   You got it!

I tell GW Paris is my goat because the minute she was born I claimed her.   I called dibs- it's fair and square I don't care who her papers says owns her.  

We are having a debate about bringing a goat in (not until we move though) and GW says it will be hers because she wanted it longer then me.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Southern by choice said:


> Lol @Bruce   You got it!
> 
> I tell GW Paris is my goat because the minute she was born I claimed her.   I called dibs- it's fair and square I don't care who her papers says owns her.
> 
> We are having a debate about bringing a goat in (not until we move though) and GW says it will be hers because she wanted it longer then me.


I have told you we needed one. For forever.


----------



## Southern by choice

Goat Whisperer said:


> I have told you we needed one. For forever.



So. 
My reason is better than yours.


----------



## Bruce

Is this a VERY specific goat? Because it seems to me that you both already have LOTS of goats.


----------



## Southern by choice

Bruce said:


> Is this a VERY specific goat? Because it seems to me that you both already have LOTS of goats.



Yes, it is a very specific goat.  
You see Bruce, whenever you reduce your numbers it means you can bring in one.


----------



## Bruce

And if you send a 40# goat off the farm, you can replace it with ten 4# kids. It is the goat law of physics: Conservation of herd weight, must be kept constant.


----------



## Southern by choice

sounds reasonable


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I hope everyone had a great Christmas! 

Snapped this pic off the barn camera the other night. I love this group of kids! 
They just make me happy. Something special about these kids! They’re nibbling on pellets here. They don’t stop eating LOL



 

I may have found the perfect home for Foxy! 

I am considering re-homing one of my does, Leah. Having a hard time with the idea though. I just don’t know. It has to be the right place and she’d need to be retired. She has quads and quints, I don’t want someone getting her, breeding her, and then something bad happens because they weren’t their for the birth. She’s a good doe, but would do better in a smaller herd. 
I just don’t know. She’s a good girl. 


I may or may not have been looking at local AKC shows… several working breed shows are coming up in the spring…  
It’s far out but I’m excited and can’t wait.


----------



## Southern by choice

So... years ago we had shelf like benches for our goats. There was a hierarchy as to who went where- above or below.
The goats love them. Eventually we removed them for a variety of reasons.
Yesterday DH went and got a whole bunch of lumber and some pvc. GW is working on feeders with the pvc.
The lumber- we are moving a bunch of juniors and want to partially close in a building.
We will be making benches for the goats.   I know they will be happy about this.

Kind of cool too because recently I was thinking how we need to put benches back in and then a week ago I came across an article and in it were benches and the article was talking about management etc.  
I just smiled. 
It brought me back to what I'd been thinking and how our old buildings had benches and this just felt like confirmation.
Hopefully over the next few days we can start on our benches.  

We need to partially wall off the one shelter. It is 3 sided with a 16 ft opening in the front. We are going to cover 8 ft of it. Need to do this fast because we have to move these goats asap. Heavy rains/thunderstorms are coming in! 


Meanwhile Amy, LGD, ended up getting matted on her back and around her rear.   I think the rutting bucks just did a number on her coat as well as the sap from the pines that fell and the goats are chewing on. She also has a foot injury. How we don't know.
We had to bring her up and cut off a bunch of hair on top of her back. It was weighing- hmmm it is cold and she needs her coat yet it is matted up and it must bother her because she was chewing on it. Maybe the sap? IDK.  No fleas or ticks so must be something about the matting/sap.
Trimmed her dewclaws, trimmed up the bad areas, cleaned ears... so I brought her in the house!  
I love my Mimi. 
She didn't want to stay in though.  
Worried about her getting cold we looked for a x large sweater... nothing big enough to fit her. So we put her in the comfy warm front stall and have a heat lamp in there. The day she wants to be out side, at night we put her up. She doesn't go under the lamp but at least it is there if she starts to get chilly. Probably better that she doesn't want to stay in because the coat will grow faster if she is out. She has great body fat so I guess that is why she is not cold. Temps have been mild in the day anyway. She still has a lot of coat. 

Rita has cut the bottom of her foot. I don't know what she cut it on. So she is being treated as well. She is a house dog so she is playing it up like every spoiled house dog.  We play along.  
"Rita, baby, what  happened?"
Big brown eyes looking and now she climbs in lap because it is just so traumatic.
"Let me see baby"
Rita tries to run off when you touch her foot
"Hey, come here baby"
Rita comes
Grab collar- stern voice
"Hey, stay, I am looking at your foot"
Wriggles
"Knock it off and be still"
She gets sad eyes and stays still
"eww that needs treated and wrapped"
Rolls over to get maximum sympathy.


----------



## Southern by choice

One Fine Acre mentioned the rainfall numbers. It just went up again.
Torrential downpours throughout the day on Friday.  
My county has 62.44 officially.... living here. I think their full of it. I think more than that has fallen! We are livin' it.

Got a call last night from someone south and east of us. One of their goats is sick. They had called their vet but called to see what we thought too (their reg vet wasn't the one who took the call and doesn't know goats well) ... we were talking about how much of this could be related to weather. I think their reg vet is coming out today. They have a really good vet. They were hit hard during the first hurricane. Completely under water. Amazing their goats lived. I really think the rain is wreaking havoc on herds all over. I really am beside myself. You know it's bad when you ask yourself do I need to sell my herd off? It has affected hay, water, living conditions, milking. Many of us are building more shelters, shifting fencing... finding hay is difficult. Everything is affected.

GW is handling this all way better then I am.  

Goats are tired of being in so much. They get grouchy with each other.  It makes it near impossible to clean the buildings because they are in constantly.
We can't even get bedding hay or straw from anyone here because of the toxins, bacteria from the hurricanes that took and ruined the last of the fields. Right now we throw shavings down.


----------



## Hens and Roos

you guys sure have been hit hard with rain!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Im sorry, that really makes things hard. I have seen several times on CL tractor ttailer loads of hay from out of our state for delivery...if I see any more I will let you know or maby you already have looked....either way i will check.


----------



## Southern by choice

B&B Happy goats said:


> Im sorry, that really makes things hard. I have seen several times on CL tractor ttailer loads of hay from out of our state for delivery...if I see any more I will let you know or maby you already have looked....either way i will check.


Thank you. All our hay already comes from up North. The issue for us is finding bedding- cuz you know they will still try to eat anything we lay down.  Some places the mud will suck the boot right off your foot. I avoid those areas LOL  No fun trying to stand and hop on one foot while trying to get your foot back in. (Not a pretty site)


----------



## Baymule

I just checked rainfall for our area and we are at 68" for the year, average is 45" it all seems to come at once. During the summer, nobody could cut hay for lack of rain, then somebody turned the tap on and it hasn't quit. Hang in there, the rain will slow down, eventually. 

Are bags of dried beet shreds available in your area? I am feeding them to Pearl, our starved mare and she is gaining weight and not eating as much hay. She is getting the roughage she needs from the beet shreds. I soak them in water for about 15 minutes before I give them to her. 

A bag is $13.50 at the feed store an hour away where we buy our horse feed, $16.50 at one that is in the next town closer to us.  I don't use them as a total hay substitute, but they certainly cut down on the hay bill for Pearl. Square bales are $9.75 to $13.00 and she was eating one every 3 days. Now she goes through a bale a week. 

I don't know how beet shreds would do for your goats, maybe a little each day would help with the hay bill. 






https://www.ruralking.com/beet-pulp...MIm_qOsJ3F3wIVhMVkCh2pBQK6EAQYAiABEgJt_vD_BwE


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Southern by choice said:


> Thank you. All our hay already comes from up North. The issue for us is finding bedding- cuz you know they will still try to eat anything we lay down.  Some places the mud will suck the boot right off your foot. I avoid those areas LOL  No fun trying to stand and hop on one foot while trying to get your foot back in. (Not a pretty site)



That does not appeal  to me at all, mud sucking  you boot off.....i couldn't  balance myself to get my boot back on !  Well all i can do is wish you drier weather.....sorry things are so soggy for you


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Baymule said:


> I just checked rainfall for our area and we are at 68" for the year, average is 45" it all seems to come at once. During the summer, nobody could cut hay for lack of rain, then somebody turned the tap on and it hasn't quit. Hang in there, the rain will slow down, eventually.
> 
> Are bags of dried beet shreds available in your area? I am feeding them to Pearl, our starved mare and she is gaining weight and not eating as much hay. She is getting the roughage she needs from the beet shreds. I soak them in water for about 15 minutes before I give them to her.
> 
> A bag is $13.50 at the feed store an hour away where we buy our horse feed, $16.50 at one that is in the next town closer to us.  I don't use them as a total hay substitute, but they certainly cut down on the hay bill for Pearl. Square bales are $9.75 to $13.00 and she was eating one every 3 days. Now she goes through a bale a week.
> 
> I don't know how beet shreds would do for your goats, maybe a little each day would help with the hay bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ruralking.com/beet-pulp...MIm_qOsJ3F3wIVhMVkCh2pBQK6EAQYAiABEgJt_vD_BwE


We feed that exact beet pulp


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Saw this on FB. Couldn't stop laughing. This has happened a time of two!


----------



## Southern by choice

or 3 or 4 or 5 or 6....


----------



## Bruce

Goat Whisperer said:


> Saw this on FB. Couldn't stop laughing. This has happened a time of two!



I guess you better skip steps 4-6 if you don't want to have a thousand goats!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Guilty as charged..


----------



## luvmypets

Southern by choice said:


> Some places the mud will suck the boot right off your foot. I avoid those areas LOL  No fun trying to stand and hop on one foot while trying to get your foot back in. (Not a pretty site)


With the amount of rain we have had, over half the pig run is “that” kind of mud. Back in november my dad told me to go fish one of the waterers out of the part of their pen that is their summer wallow. So the mud is much deeper than you’d expect, even though I knew that I kind of rushed in . In my defense the ground looked kinda solid and I wanted to get it out of the way.. Needless to say I got stuck for 15 minutes. I spent about half of that time trying to get out on my own while calling for my dad who was in the barn. I couldnt even get my foot out of my one boot it was just suctioned in there. I actually managed to get my one boot free but my other leg was not moving.   My dad took his time, probably thought I could get out on my own. He finally came out and pulled me out although I lost my boot in the process. Turns out an empty boot is much easier to get out than one with a foot in it. Moral of the story mud sucks!


----------



## Bruce

Sure does suck your boots off.

You should be happy he came to help and did so when he got there. Years ago I was digging a trench next to the house so I could connect a downspout to a foundation drain clean out. 4' deep. Side caved in some, enough that I couldn't get out. Of course for some reason the shovel wasn't in the trench with me or close enough to reach. DW came out, saw the predicament and got the shovel right? Nope, she went in the house to get a camera. No idea where the picture is, this was pre digital cameras.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Bruce said:


> DW came out, saw the predicament and got the shovel right? Nope, she went in the house to get a camera.


I woulda done the same thing!!


----------



## Bruce

Wimmin!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

The 59 inches I quoted was at RDU.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> All our hay already comes from up North.



You can't get bermuda grown locally?


----------



## OneFineAcre

Baymule said:


> I just checked rainfall for our area and we are at 68" for the year, average is 45" it all seems to come at once. During the summer, nobody could cut hay for lack of rain, then somebody turned the tap on and it hasn't quit. Hang in there, the rain will slow down, eventually.
> 
> Are bags of dried beet shreds available in your area? I am feeding them to Pearl, our starved mare and she is gaining weight and not eating as much hay. She is getting the roughage she needs from the beet shreds. I soak them in water for about 15 minutes before I give them to her.
> 
> A bag is $13.50 at the feed store an hour away where we buy our horse feed, $16.50 at one that is in the next town closer to us.  I don't use them as a total hay substitute, but they certainly cut down on the hay bill for Pearl. Square bales are $9.75 to $13.00 and she was eating one every 3 days. Now she goes through a bale a week.
> 
> I don't know how beet shreds would do for your goats, maybe a little each day would help with the hay bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ruralking.com/beet-pulp...MIm_qOsJ3F3wIVhMVkCh2pBQK6EAQYAiABEgJt_vD_BwE



We always' feed beet pulp to ours.  And alfalfa pellets.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> You can't get bermuda grown locally?


We've never fed bermuda. They get Orchard, Alfalfa/orchard blend, or alfalfa. 
We just got a bale (3x3x8) of alfalfa orchard for the does, and a bale of orchard for the bucks/dry does.


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> You can't get bermuda grown locally?



Never even seen it over our way.  I wish we could get it here. I know our goats would love it because they love the bermuda that grows here.


----------



## Devonviolet

@Baymule, we get our beet pulp at the NE Texas Coop, about a mile from Martindale Feed.  It costs $12.95 there. Although, I don’t think it has a nice pic of horses on the bag. We soak it and add it to the goat’s feed.  They love it.   

We get our Bermuda hay from a man South of here. He bought some land, to put his business on, but ended up with a lot more land than he needed.  Turns out it had bermuda on it, so he pays someone to cut and round bale it for him. He doesn’t have a lot and we are one of his favorite customers, so he always calls us first, when he is ready to cut.  The awesome thing is, that he doesn’t use round up, to get rid of weeds. So, it’s basically GMO free hay. 

In the past he sold us a round bale for $30. Last June, he was selling them for $40 each. So, we got 2-1/2 round bales for $95.   Last Fall, a neighbor told us he was buying round bales for $100 a piece.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Goat Whisperer said:


> Saw this on FB. Couldn't stop laughing. This has happened a time of two!



What is this "Selling Goats" that you speak of?


----------



## Bruce

Half a round bale?? Does that mean just small because they ran out at the end of the field?


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> What is this "Selling Goats" that you speak of?



I know right! 


This is kinda cool. We visited our friend today and got to see her new kids! They are our "grand kids"   The goat kind that is.
They were all super adorable. She asked us, "so what do you think?" We asked her to select who she thought was the best. 
Meanwhile GW and I are locked in on a goat. We both started laughing. I asked GW, "You looking at the same one I'm looking at?"
She said, "I am pretty sure we are looking at the same one."
We looked at each other and called it out! 
Yeah, this lil doeling... STUNNING! We really couldn't take our eyes off the goat!  
The second we saw her we knew! Just wow!

We also got to see 2 of the does we sold and their 1st freshening udder's.  Both were very nice! One's udder is better than the other. Better fore udder and blending, capacious. Could have a better medial but very nice!  So that was pretty cool too. 

We got to see all the other goats too. All her goats have come from us. The 6 does and 3 bucks. One doe kidded last year she kept them so it is really nice to see them all developing.  I loved each one of these goats and I am so happy they went where they did. The goats are so loved on and so well cared for. Spoiled, but just wonderful sweet goats. It is fun being around goats that were born into our hands and seeing their new owners loving them so much. 

I do feel so blessed by the amazing people I have met through goats!


----------



## Bruce

Nothing like seeing your stock improving other people's herds!


----------



## Southern by choice

Bruce said:


> Nothing like seeing your stock improving other people's herds!


Thank you Bruce. We really do try to do the best we can and of course we are always hopeful with the breedings. It is always nice to see improvements in areas we had hoped. I really do love the people we work with, we are always up front and they know we eagerly anticipate their kids like we do ours. Once she starts milking I hope to get some pics. She is dam raising the kids. So pics will wait. 
I think she should make us an agent and we can show that lil doe.


----------



## Bruce

Because you have hardly ANY goats to show now!!


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Goat Whisperer

Got lots of kidding supplies ordered today 
Ordered from amazon, PBS animal health, & Jeffers. Need to order from Premier 1 and maybe Caprine supply. I don’t want to hear anymore complain about the purchase price of kids  Updated/renewed our ADGA memberships, along with 1 of the two goat clubs we’re part of (will renew the other at the next meeting). We are thinking of doing ADGA plus this year. Not quite sure. 

The cameras are still hooked up and running. Gotta move some goats and get buildings cleaned. We start kidding in the beginning of February. 


Seeing our friends goat kids is giving me baby fever Well, goat baby fever anyway. I can’t believe my first Kiegh kids will be on the ground. I don’t know if I’m more excited about SBC’s minis or my Nigerians. 

Planning for the spring shows, I’m already excited LOL


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Yay!!


----------



## babsbag

Goat Whisperer said:


> Got lots of kidding supplies ordered today



Did you see any place that I could order extra people? I have 10 due in February and 25 due in March...I quit calculating due dates past the end of March. I think there are about 20 due in April and May. Of course no season would be complete without the unknowns, and I have 9 of those, 4 of which I am not even sure that they are bred.


----------



## Southern by choice

babsbag said:


> Did you see any place that I could order extra people? I have 10 due in February and 25 due in March...I quit calculating due dates past the end of March. I think there are about 20 due in April and May. Of course no season would be complete without the unknowns, and I have 9 of those, 4 of which I am not even sure that they are bred.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Half a round bale?? Does that mean just small because they ran out at the end of the field?


Exactly.  He wouldn’t really be able to sell it to anyone else, it fit nicely on our trailer, and the price was right, so we bought it.


----------



## farmerjan

Devonviolet said:


> Exactly.  He wouldn’t really be able to sell it to anyone else, it fit nicely on our trailer, and the price was right, so we bought it.



We have purposely made a few of the "1/2" size round bales to use in the pens where the ewes and lambs are.  Mostly it is what is left at the end of the field and you can't leave it in the baler, but we can override the system and make them smaller.  Have had a few people that have wanted them on occasion.  Easier for people to push off by hand too.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

It is now official, my girl JNR Homestead Ruth is now a 1*M milker.



 

Our other does have also met the requirements, but waiting for it to be official. We took many out to the 305 day mark,and will be drying them up this month. Then it'll be official  

For those that do not know, Ruth was my first registered Nigerian. She was one of the only two does I have ever bought. Nearly my entire herd is from Ruth, she has five daughters and five granddaughters in our herd. She is the foundation of my show herd. Though our herd is young and new, Ruth's daughters have excelled in the show ring and seem to be very consistent. 

Ruth has turned into one of the "dream does", it doesn't matter what buck is used over her, her kids always come out beautiful!

Ruth is bred and is due in April, can't wait to see what she gives this year!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Southern by choice and @Goat Whisperer would bringing a group up here help? We have plenty of hay and could probably work out an arrangement for a pair of kids?? If you'd like to consider this, let me know! 

I wish you had a tractor...DH saved several dry bales because we thought we were getting Sugar (a horse.) There's several extra bales of dry hay that we could part with. He could bring down a gooseneck load (15 bales.) We'd be willing to work a deal on those also if you could gain access to a tractor to get them off the trailer with and put them in pastures as needed...

You know how to reach me.


----------



## Southern by choice

Wehner Homestead said:


> @Southern by choice and @Goat Whisperer would bringing a group up here help? We have plenty of hay and could probably work out an arrangement for a pair of kids?? If you'd like to consider this, let me know!
> 
> I wish you had a tractor...DH saved several dry bales because we thought we were getting Sugar (a horse.) There's several extra bales of dry hay that we could part with. He could bring down a gooseneck load (15 bales.) We'd be willing to work a deal on those also if you could gain access to a tractor to get them off the trailer with and put them in pastures as needed...
> 
> You know how to reach me.



Thank you. We are struggling through and hoping to make enough changes to get us through til spring or when we move! Still looking.


On a funny note-
Spur of the moment we decided to go to Cary and ice skate last  night. Not all the kids could make it but a bunch of us went and a family friend was there too. We left around 7-7:30 ish.  Keep in mind there is someone always here but last night was probably the first time ever that everyone was gone. Badger threw a temper tantrum apparently while we were gone. He does this when he is not getting his way. My DH as you all know laughs at this. I roll my eyes and take NO responsibility- my DH has ruined him. Badger is sickeningly spoiled by DH. 
He threw the chairs around ( he takes his feet and pulls them out from the table and slaps them around with his head)- took the cooler and moved it to the center of the DR. He knocked stuff around in the kitchen and threw the boxes that were on the table (just got kidding supplies delivered) off and scattered the packing material around. 

When we got home he started running all over the house, leaping for joy when he saw "daddy". Ok so a 165 lb Pyr that is upteen feet long leaping and running through the house and "talking" to daddy is a hilarious sight.    The dog has no shame. 

I thought, hmm none of "my" dogs would ever pull this crap. 
DH was just a grinning from ear to ear.
I think Badger was ticked because we had closed the door to the Family Room. 
Lets just say it's a good thing I raised our human kids! 

We had a great time- I did not skate, no can do! Took pics and enjoyed watching the family. Just a joy that is so hard to describe. 
I am blessed with the most amazing family. 
We grabbed a bite afterwards and you know what it was even sweeter.... I look down the table and my adult, grown kids are coloring on children's menus!  Chatting and laughing. 

Yeah, this is why we cannot move far. It is humbling to be so blessed with such amazing people in my life. 

Today- blisters abound!   I have thawed out by the way. Oh my goodness, I was freezing in there!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

WOW!  It’s been YEARS since I went roller skating! Let’s see .. . . Back around 1983. Gosh! That’s 35 years!!!  When we first moved to PA, a neighbor and I had kids in school, and we were stay at home moms.  We went to the local skating rink and took lessons, while the kids were in school.  It was fun, but oh my, even back then I hurt, from a bad knee and weak ankles. 

You are truly blessed, SBC, to have your whole family nearby, like that. My son is in NC (we haven’t seen him in over two years - but we do talk on the phone at least 5 or 6 times a week) My daughter is in Dallas, which doesn’t sound far, but it IS almost 2 hours away, and DD is too busy to come here. So, we have to go there.  We do have fun when we get together though. DH’s DD is still in MN and also very busy. We talk on the phone, but haven’s seen her for years and have never met her husband.


----------



## Southern by choice

Devonviolet said:


> WOW!  It’s been YEARS since I went roller skating! Let’s see .. . . Back around 1983. Gosh! That’s 35 years!!!  When we first moved to PA, a neighbor and I had kids in school, and we were stay at home moms.  We went to the local skating rink and took lessons, while the kids were in school.  It was fun, but oh my, even back then I hurt, from a bad knee and weak ankles.
> 
> You are truly blessed, SBC, to have your whole family nearby, like that. My son is in NC (we haven’t seen him in over two years - but we do talk on the phone at least 5 or 6 times a week) My daughter is in Dallas, which doesn’t sound far, but it IS almost 2 hours away, and DD is too busy to come here. So, we have to go there.  We do have fun when we get together though. DH’s DD is still in MN and also very busy. We talk on the phone, but haven’s seen her for years and have never met her husband.



Having the phone calls is so important. IMO that connection stays strong. I know it isn't quite the same but it is wonderful that you have that closeness. 
I have to laugh because I have never been able to ice skate so I didn't even attempt it. I don't need a broken ankle.
My DH and I were laughing because he has been on roller blades (street hockey) but not on ice skates for over 30 years. It was cool- he went right out and skated. He had fun. I knew he would. 
My kids that have played ice hockey - rocked it! The ones that only ever roller bladed did amazingly well. It was cool. (Literally LOL)


----------



## babsbag

I used to ice skate a little but not nearly as well as roller skating. But roller blades were my undoing, I think I was just too old to learn by that time. 

Badger, what a goof. I can just see him throwing a fit when you left him. He has never been left before, poor boy was probably scared.


----------



## Southern by choice

babsbag said:


> I used to ice skate a little but not nearly as well as roller skating. But roller blades were my undoing, I think I was just too old to learn by that time.
> 
> Badger, what a goof. I can just see him throwing a fit when you left him. He has never been left before, poor boy was probably scared.



Nah. he doesn't get scared just pissed that the door was closed more than likely. But he won't scratch at a door (that is not allowed here) he will bark at a door he wants opened if if he doesn't get his way he throws tantrums. He does the same thing when he wants his dinner and his dinner is "late". He is a brat.


----------



## babsbag

Spoiled rotten, but a big love bug. Good thing they are cute.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Saw this on CL. What's wrong here? LOL
https://greensboro.craigslist.org/grd/d/greensboro-solid-greenish-black-jersey/6787452718.html


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Goat Whisperer said:


> Saw this on CL. What's wrong here? LOL
> https://greensboro.craigslist.org/grd/d/greensboro-solid-greenish-black-jersey/6787452718.html





Should be clean legged?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Yep


----------



## Goat Whisperer

CarolinaGirl was in heat today. 
Pretty bummed about it. Guess she'll be missing all the spring shows.
Not a happy person.

I also had someone on the west coast wanting a kid from her. 
IF she takes this time she'll be be due in June. 
Don't know how this would affect shipping the potential kid. 

Going to pull blood on my other ND's to make sure they took.


----------



## babsbag

Shipping might be tough in June. You could always drive her out here.


----------



## Bruce

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Should be clean legged?


One leg looks clean. I was wondering if there was just a loose feather hanging that made it look like it had feathers on the other leg.


----------



## Southern by choice

Goat Whisperer said:


> CarolinaGirl was in heat today.
> Pretty bummed about it. Guess she'll be missing all the spring shows.
> Not a happy person.
> 
> I also had someone on the west coast wanting a kid from her.
> IF she takes this time she'll be be due in June.
> Don't know how this would affect shipping the potential kid.
> 
> Going to pull blood on my other ND's to make sure they took.


Try not to be too discouraged. 
As far as shipping, you aren't going to ship out a 4 lb kid so waiting til 8-12 weeks at weaning may be better option anyway. Lots of stress flying and layovers etc. This way all shots and prevention and fine with food/hay.

Gonna be ok. Our plans are not always what is best.


----------



## Southern by choice

GW snapped a series of pics of Zephyr and her first gen mini daughter Bingo. I just am so happy with these girls. Zephyr is our smiling goat and just such a joy! Just meeting the height standard for the Lamancha- so she isn't a big girl but boy is her personality and so is her will to milk! Her daughter being a mini has followed in her dam's ways. Both these does kidded Feb last year, both are still in milk (Bingo is 1x day now) - Zephyr shows no signs of wanting to stop milking. Zephyr is due 3/30 and Bingo 4/21. Bingo had trips on her 1st bday, trips just after her 2nd bday and looks like trips again. Zeph was bred for standards last kidding season and we retained her doeling Poppy. Poppy I am quite sure will be a great milker like her dam. We retained from Bingo as well. Both does have done great in the show ring with ADGA and MDGA. Bingo's doeling was also shown and made the CH Line up- lossing GCH to Sass (our other mini doeling)  Bingo had best udder in show. They sure are special to us. Both does have qualified (unoffocial until we dry them off) *'s in production, butterfat and protein despite a horrid year with one thing after another. We learned to not schedule milktests after a 3 day show, we also learned don't use outside hay source that is toxic to your goats, we also saw how excessive rains really affected all our does. After all that though I can still say I am really proud of our babies. I really love our girls and am so blessed by these wonderful animals. Many scoff at the Miniatures but they really are mighty milkers. Amazing goats! I love how these pics show the size difference and the mini's width.She got her great body capacity and pretty udder from her momma. Not a boast post- just happy. I keep telling myself I cannot keep any does from Zephyr this year. I do plan on keeping a doe/buck from Bingo though. Bingo has been stingy with bucks. 6 kids so far and only 1 buck.
Also got a great pic of Lil Princess, she will be a FF. She is 2nd gen 50/50   She is due end of Feb.  YAY!

My sweet girls! 



 

Zephyr always has a wad of cud in her cheek.    She loves to eat! 


 
Zephyr & Bingo


 
Lil Princess.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Beautiful  animals !


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I was mentioning to SBC the other day how I’m really happy with Zephyr (& Bingo). 

Zephyr was tiny when we got her, stunted and full of parasites. It was a rough year, many were struggling so I’m NOT blaming the breeder, things happen! 

It took time but she really blossomed. Zephyr has since been our hardiest Lamancha. She keeps her weight and never has issues with parasites. She has never had a metabolic issue and my absolute favorite… she will EAT whatever you put in front of her! Some of our other Lamanchas aren’t as easy. They are such finicky creatures and are so picky. One day they’ll love one food, another day they they refuse it. Not Zephyr! She will eat whatever is offered. That’s a big deal for me. 

Zephyr doesn’t “do” extremes. You’ll see some does peak at really high numbers and drop down to very little (milk production), then bounce really high again. Zephyr is steady, very consistent through her lactation. I like goats who can milk through with ease. Nothing pushing her, but she’s still milking great.


----------



## Southern by choice

So I mentioned Lil Princess above- 
I am excited about this breeding.   Can you all tell I am getting geared up for kidding! 

So. hmmm maybe I should put this in the minis kidding thread?
Nah, already started 

So Lil Princess is a doe that came back to me. I sold her dam to a friend that had been waiting for goats from us. I didn't want to sell her but she'd waited a LONG time for a doe from us.

This is her Dam Princess as a baby on our farm.


 

This is her grown up on her new farm She was over a year here I think-


 


Princess is a love and guess what we have another one of her kids here too! Rose, Rose was gifted to us this year as a 2018 kid. 


 

Princess (the doe we sold was out of our beloved Star! We lost Star to a tragic accident She is half sister to Raina)
   Not a great pic she was still getting her condition back-  

Sooooooooooooooooo..... I am wanting to keep those genetics in this line. 

Lil Princess was sired by Percy  (F-1) Percy is a buck we sold to the same friend. Percy is out of Mariah!!!!! 
Rose is also sired by Percy! 

Soooooooooooooooo.... Princess was bred to George! George is a Standard so the kids will be 75% Lamancha and 25% Nigerian. They will revert back to a first generation. That happens if a Standard or a Dwarf is used instead of a mini. I don't care about the generation. I just want to try and bring the quality I want into the goat.  

I picked George because we decided we would sell him and wanted to see what he could do. His breeding was repeated this year.
George is out of Zephyr and Black Tie.  Poppy his sister is retained. I do not see her ever leaving our farm. George went to a really nice herd. We show along side them so it will be nice to see what he does for the does they have. 


So all that background  to show you what I hope will be an awesome breeding!  Hopefully! 

  


Does or bucks it doesn't matter!


----------



## Baymule

I read Badger's temper tantrum to my husband and we both had a good laugh. Mine are brats, but they aren't that bad! LOL


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I was scrolling through some pics today and found this. Excuse the mess- I was just unloading feed & cleaning the feed shed. I usually will let this group out to be "freedom" goats as I like to call it 

This is Holly. She’s standing a little funny (was about to hop/jump/run like kids do) but I just love her strength and depth of body.
If she were standing properly her back and rump would level out significantly.

I think she is the deepest Nigerian kid I've had. She is getting prettier and prettier as she matures. Just awesome width throughout. This was pic was taken back in November. As she matures she's showing femininity, dairyness, and is angular. Right now they look like they could have some great udders.

 Of course you can't see all this in one pic, but I love this doe! Her sister, Willow, is very nice too. I look forward to getting her into the ring. I actually like Willow a little better right now, but that could change in a few months. Willow caught my eye (SBC's also) as soon as she was born. Willow actually had more capacity then Holly at first, but as they grew Holly's "Ruth genetics" kicked in and never stops eating LOL



Willow & Holly. I haven't gotten any "set up" pics of these girls. They were born so late in the season (June 2018) they didn't get as much camera attention. Spring 2019 will be exciting though!


----------



## Southern by choice

This whole group is absolutely stinking spoiled rotten! They thing the world revolves around them. They are such pleasant goats though!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Southern by choice said:


> They thing the world revolves around them.


I think every goat thinks that way, lol!  Mine do!


----------



## Bruce

Nice looking goats GW. And they even have ears!


----------



## goatgurl

I cannot believe for one minute you would have spoiled goats.  never, ever bhhh.
great pictures of great animals.


----------



## Baymule

They are pretty girls!


----------



## Southern by choice

I will try to type this up later but @Baymule seriously I HAVE to get Badger on video. That dog.......... SMH........... we were just in tears from laughing so hard. He is so spoiled rotten I MEAN ROTTEN! He had a full blown tantrum over DH rubbing my tired feet. The DRAMA! I am telling you the dog is so jealous it is disgusting.


----------



## Southern by choice

Did you ever have such a big project that you really want to do but it is so much work and so much material and so much effort that you just feel like you can't even get started? 
So much typing- and I don't type! 
  I just had a thought!!!!!!!
Hmmmm- @Ridgetop  you type so crazy fast.... maybe I can call you and dictate and you can type for me!!!  

I have so many notes to dig through, papers in boxes in the attic... books in boxes that I need.


----------



## Ridgetop

I used to be a legal secretary and cold transcribe with my Dictaphone in one ear while talking on the phone using the other!  LOL  Yes, I type fast which is why I don't ever seem to shut up.


----------



## greybeard

Southern by choice said:


> Did you ever have such a big project that you really want to do but it is so much work and so much material and so much effort that you just feel like you can't even get started?
> So much typing- and I don't type!
> I just had a thought!!!!!!!
> Hmmmm- @Ridgetop  you type so crazy fast.... maybe I can call you and dictate and you can type for me!!!
> 
> I have so many notes to dig through, papers in boxes in the attic... books in boxes that I need.


Usually, the best way to get started on something is to just ................start.


----------



## Southern by choice

I have decided to delay my project.
We have too much going on and kidding will start soon. 

Had some nice news today. 
3 more of our does earned their milkstars. 
Raina 9*M
Zephyr 1*M
Tiffany 1*M

2018 was our first year on test, we had many ups and downs and was a very discouraging first year. It seemed everything that could go wrong, did. We even dried off some does early. We started the year with a milk machine that was having problems, then our feed place didn't get our order of 40 bags of feed! In all the years we have gotten our feed from them it had never happened! Throw in getting hay from an unknown source that made our does terribly sick and to top it all off... we now know never schedule test day right after a 3 day show! It was very discouraging, if it could go wrong it did. Our goats though,weathered those “storms” with us! So very proud of our sweet, wonderful goats! We learned so much from our first year! The data was so very helpful. We discovered our MUN levels were a bit high and a few does had fatrotein inversion. We still have several on track and some “unofficial” for their stars.Bingo -mini(still unofficial) & Trouble- mini (still unofficial) and a few more that we think will star. We will participate in DHI again for 2019 as well as Linear appraisal.

The girls want you to know they are more than just a pretty face!  They can milk too! 
Zephyr, Raina, Tiff

   

Meanwhile- getting excited! Lucy and Lemon Chiffon are up first! 
These 2 Nigerians are actually mine. 
Lucy is looking like she may have triplets. Lemon looks like twins- maybe a single. 

Looking at the Jr does I am glad I kept them open and didn't breed them - better to wait til this year. I really like how the girls are growing. 
A few just catch my eye- you know where you see them all but boom- you do a double take on some. 

I miss Pete. Still strange with him not in the field. We have been having Eliza in with Blue some of the time and Tiggs the rest of the time.


----------



## Baymule

Your goats live in the lap of luxury, loved and each one is special in your heart. They are beautiful.

Pete.  We never forget them. Pete lives on in your heart.


----------



## Southern by choice

GW is at the NCDGBA meeting today at Goat Lady Dairy.
We have been trying to move goats for weeks now. We hit a serious glitch. That has now been resolved for the time being.
We have needed to make some modifications to a shelter where they are moving too. Bought the wood etc a while ago.
Started yesterday but didn't get too far.
Really needed to work on it today.
My son's friend (family friend a s well) said she would come by to help. She is so sweet.
Me and a few of the crew head out. I needed to cut some 4x8 sheets of plywood (1" stuff an d heavy) and also cut some other cheaper 4x8's. I am making shelves in the shelter and covering movable smaller pallets for goats to lay on.

With my health it is very hard to handle the power saw. I was sore from yesterday.
My son stopped by. 
Said, "mom you need some help? You look like you need some help.' 


He cut everything, trudged back through the woods to help me measure and work a plan.
He just left for Lowes to pick up some supplies.
All I can say is how humbled I am, how blessed I am. I really have no words. 
All of my children are such a blessing. They bring such joy.
Yesterday another son stopped by and we had a blast with his drone. 
I made him Stromboli to take home. 

Oh, I guess I should make more for the one that is here today. 

Meanwhile keeping a close eye on the devil goat Lucy. She is trying to pummel goats through the fence. She is due Friday- if she makes it that long. Ugh... she is so nasty right now- hormones are just raging and she is already the one jerk goat we have. But I still like her, she really is no trouble she has zero personality. Her daughters though are awesome and have wonderful personality. They are my "Lemon's". Yes, if Lucy gives me another black doe it will be another "Lemon ___________ ". 
Lemon is due exactly one week from today. Boots has 3 weeks and so does Lil Princess. 

Excited about kidding but not ready for kidding season. UGH


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> Said, "mom you need some help? You look like you need some help.'


Clearly you raised your kids better than I did mine! Congrats on having kids that look for ways to help.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Missed you at the meeting.
GW's tortellini was delicious. It was the only thing I had seconds on.
I got a little off my diet today.  Having salad for dinner.


----------



## Baymule

My son is gone for months at a time. A job ends and he shows up, spends a few days, does some chores for us and is gone again. I sure wish he lived close by like your kids do!


----------



## goatgurl

you are so blessed having kids that help.  and somewhere along the line I missed that you had lost pete, i'm so sorry.  he was quite the boy.


----------



## Southern by choice

Thank you @Bruce. Like all parents, I believe we all just do the best we can. We all have shoulda woulda couldas! 
I guess that is why I do feel so blessed. @Baymule  it is wonderful that he does that. You all know how it is- when you have grown children that have their own lives you respect them enough not to burden them so it is so special when they just show up and lend a hand. 
@goatgurl  yes, it is hard. And today - well anytime I am in the back wooded field I really miss Callie. That was her space. I will miss these guys forever. 
@OneFineAcre  they said the meeting was really good. Lots of new people too. That is awesome! Glad you liked the Tortellini. I was afraid it was going to get too gooshie. 


So her is brat Lucy! day 140-     at least 1 doe please!



 

The babies running around while we were working on the building.


 
Love my girls!


 

The twins and the twins! So stinking cute!


----------



## Southern by choice

We got all the babies (2018 kids)  hooves trimmed and MOVED to the back field. They were crying and didn't understand.  They were better as we got them all back there. We trimmed and moved 2 at a time so it took a bit.
GW and DD stayed back in the field with them and showed them their new "house".
Once they started playing on the shelves and figured ooooo I can stand here and look out over the top they were so happy. 
This is the first time they have no nightlight. 
They are quiet.
So... they are either content or scared.

We clean their old building out tomorrow. Too cold to powerwash it though so it is what it is.
Then it gets set up for kidding. 
We will be moving the 3 little Nigerian Bucks and moving the June Nigerian dwarf does to where the bucklings are now.

Getting excited about Lucy and Lemon kidding!


----------



## Southern by choice

Managed to get 4 more does hooves trimmed this morning.
We have milktest tomorrow and someone coming to get a bunch of our compost. YAY. HE came the other day a couple of trips. So glad he's back!
We are down to I think 4 still on test. 2 or 3 will be marked off next month. LOL Just in time for us to start adding goats back on as we begin kidding. 

I am going to try and shift the dates so test doesn't fall right after a show.

Getting super excited about kidding.


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> Getting super excited about kidding.


Get plenty of rest starting now!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

The other morning I had my first round of does on the stands for milking (I bring 4 at a time). We have two single stands and 1 double stand set up right now. Trouble, our Mini Lamancha usually gets her own stand as does Raina and Zephyr because they bite the other does and can be real jerks. Well Zephyr, Raina, Trouble and CarolinaGirl all came up on the first round- something I try to avoid.

Sure enough, Trouble was feeling extra hateful and wouldn't stop reaching around and biting poor CarolinaGirl on the face. 
Enough was enough and I was frustrated so I took Trouble down and clipped her to a fence across from my milking area. Everyone was calm and there was finally some peace. 

I look over and see Trouble slipped out of her collar and full well knew it too. Being Trouble, I figured she'd run to the feed shed and try to eat everything she shouldn't, because after all, she is Millie's daughter! But NOPE, the goat just stood there the entire time, playing with her collar/lead that was attached to the fence. Never moved, completely amused with herself as she grabbed it in her mouth and was swinging it back and forth and clinking it against the fence. I think I just need to get them parrot toys when they're on the milkstand LOL

I snapped some pics because it was just too funny, but unfortunately I deleted them off my camera. I was so tired I didn't even realize I didn't upload the pics. Oh well.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Goats!  Gotta love 'em, lol!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Toys are a great idea!


----------



## Baymule

goats sound like  *mischievous* brats! 

Lovable and amusing, but brats.


----------



## Southern by choice

Stopping in to say hi... so busy. 
Finally got the huge dumpster dropped off so we can do some major clean up. The hurricanes and the weather this year has taken it's toll. 
Meanwhile busy with way too much. Will try to check on everyone as I can.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Got news today that a buck I sold years ago, “Loki” was killed by a bear. 
I’m so sad for the owner. She loved that buck so much. He was so spoiled rotten but so well behaved. His owner had to sell most of her herd a few years back, but she kept that buck. She loved him, she had him since he was weaned and would share his silly antics. He was Ruth’s first kid, who has turned out to be a very influential doe in our herd. I’d have to go back and look at my records, but that would’ve meant Loki was ~6 years old. 
He was a good buck, he had his daddy’s sweet temperament. I just feel terrible for his owner. The bear also killed another one of her bucks  

So many people I know have dealt with tremendous loss. My heart breaks for each and every one. Just so sad.


----------



## Mike CHS

That kind of news is never good.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

It isn’t. I just feel so sad for owner. She adored him  

Just horrible.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats




----------



## Southern by choice

Trying to keep up but so busy.
Kidding is underway of course.... slow for Feb?March... April will be CRAZY! 9 due in April! 
Most of the Feb kids are sold already except ones we are keeping. Some just need picked up which will be next week.
The lamanchas just born we are giving time to- we only want to keep one and are very undecided in who to keep, they are both realllllly nice.
The mini manchas that Charlotte just had a both retained. 

Charlotte is truly one of the loveliest does on our farm. We need to get pics soon. She is 2nd f this year.

I was sick and ended up with a serious farm injury while everything was happening with Joe/Mel etc. Devon violet and Goatgilr were wonderful and we kept in contact while Joe was in the hospital. B&B was easy to talk with and work with. I will do a separate post about everything with Mel soon.

Family has been my real priority and we have been doing more get togethers and outings. My adult children and their "intended's" have been wonderful to get together with. My favorite thing is to sit at the end of the table and watch everyone together. Just makes the heart smile and swell, so blessed! We still play board games and cards and it is so much fun. I love that board games etc are still fun to my grown kids. My boys weren't raised to do the dating scene, which is why IMO the young ladies I get to meet are so awesome! As a mother you just couldn't even want more, they are lovely! 

We have been filling the dumpster we had delivered! 
It is still a horrid muddy mess here from yep, you guessed it,, more rain. 

I am watching 2 does in particular, Tiffany and Raina. They both have 1 month to go and are HUGE. Both Lamanchas both will be 2nd Fresheners.
These two we were able to do a driveway breeding with. I never like lamanchas to have trips but I am nervous, I am thinking better trips than two HUGE kids. I really don't know what the buck throws, thinking possibly big kids so I am trying not to stress. These are also two of our best does. They are HUGE, did I mention that.

We are redoing our ugly kitchen soon. UGH. That ought to be fun. LOL

We had our first milktest since the does started kidding. 
Pretty soon we will be reducing the herd. Always hard for me. I just get too attached and it is so hard.


----------



## Bruce

Nice to hear from you SCG, I hope you are fully recovered from your farm accident! Take it a bit easy so you don't get sick again


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Southern by choice said:


> I was sick and ended up with a serious farm injury


Oh geeze - that's not cool.  Hope you've recovered!


----------



## OneFineAcre

You all are still wet?  We have finally dried out pretty well.  I was commenting to Maurine yesterday that we didn't realize it when we bought this place, but we do sit at the top of a hill, so we dry out pretty fast.
Sorry to hear of your injury.  Be careful and take care of yourself.


----------



## Baymule

Nothing like family all together, having a good time.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

OneFineAcre said:


> You all are still wet?


Some area are, but we are drying out. We have seasonal steams that run through some of fields that take time to dry up.

The hurricanes and constant rain have done a lot of damage to land.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Wish you all could catch a break with the weather, it has been so distructive this year....


----------



## Goat Whisperer

B&B Happy goats said:


> Wish you all could catch a break with the weather, it has been so distructive this year....


It certainly is stressful. It's gonna take some work to try and fix the damage...  

Trying to stay positive and thankful for His blessings.


----------



## Southern by choice

Snapped a few pics the other day.

Black Jade - we are considering selling her. We don't have an unrelated buck and I don't want to do mini Nubians - not sure what to do. She is so sweet!



 

Jade being silly rubbing her belly on the fallen tree. I think this and the next pic are so cute! 
Sass (my mini out of Jane Eyre and Isaac) is sure growing into a beautiful doe. 


 



 

My LOVE! Poppy! She is just like her momma Zephyr! Always wants a kiss!


 

My sweetheart Olive! (Grade mini)


 

Dancing Queen.   Dancing Queen has been sold to a preformance home. She leaves in a few weeks. We will miss her.


 

Strawberry- f-2 Eared Mini- She has the most beautiful conformation! She didn't get the correct ear type but so worth keepin. She was bred to a gopher eared buck so kids will all be elf. She is due in April. Her baby udder coming in does not disappoint. Cannot wait to get Zephyr, Bingo, & her all together. 3 generations!


 

This lil guy went to his new home. 


 

Getting ready for the April kidding storm.
Zephyr is due today but probably won't go til 150.

Then we hit April with a bang!


----------



## Mike CHS

You could always bring in another buck to service Black Jade.


----------



## Baymule

I love all the names you have for your goats. 
I named 2 of the keeper ewes this year, Dit-Dot and Scottie, grand daughters named the other 2, Belle and Pickle.


----------



## Southern by choice

Mike CHS said:


> You could always bring in another buck to service Black Jade.


GW keeps me in line.   I really want to not have Nubians. I do love our girls and our wonderful buck (big puppy Olaf) but I just really don't have want a whole breeding program. I love my Lamanchas and my mini manchas. The issue is they are out of our beloved Ruby and I just don't know if I can part with them.
Not quite the same but kind of like having some of Callie's boys here... I see my girl everyday in them. 




Baymule said:


> I love all the names you have for your goats.
> I named 2 of the keeper ewes this year, Dit-Dot and Scottie, grand daughters named the other 2, Belle and Pickle.


Thanks. DD youngest never likes my names. 
I LOVE the name Pickle! We have a Belle! I do like Scottie but Dit-dot would tie my tongue. LOL

I am working on registration papers tonight for the upcoming shows. I need to come up with some names! 
I have some I like but I want to make sure those goats will be forever keeper goats. 

We were looking at the Boots doeling... the one that sold, we told them about the Boots theme (dam being Ariat Boots) they named the doeling Minnetonka. So I was thinking about a boots name for this girl. I was looking at the Casadei Rodeo Boots. 
 Heck, this goat ain't worth that!   On sale for $1,125. Yep 1/2 price right now. What a steal for Faux pony!


----------



## Baymule

Our 4 year old grand daughter came up with the name Pickle. Last year she named our feeder pigs Piper and Poodle.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Since ya have the males....are ya going to keep the line going?....it would be a shame for there not to be such good qualities passed on to another generation....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I really like Black Jade....I don’t have a Nubian anymore and miss my Blossom. Is Jade as sweet as I hope? If so, I’m in love! 

Love the pic of Strawberry! 

Dancing Queen!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Wow! We've been so busy but I had to pop in with an update. We had our first show of the season at the Legendary show. 

This show is a little earlier than I like but with us kidding so late I think the goats would look their best in a few weeks. We didn't have real high expectations but were excited to see how everyone would do. 


We took two Lamancha milkers. Unfortunately there were no other 3 y/o milkers in Charlotte's class so she of course made it to the CH lineup. All the judges has really nice things to say about Charlotte.  She's quickly becoming one of my favorites. 



 


Mariah won her class in all 4 rings of the open show and was RCH in all four rings as well! 
In the ADGA sanctioned youth show she was GCH AOP (being shown against Saanens and Alpines).


 

Trudy and Allure did very well too, they were competitive and but didn't go grand or reserve. I forgot to get some pics of these two girls. They are maturing nicely!

Mousse (Grade) was GCH in all 4 rings, we didn't scratch her because the numbers weren't there with the grades  


 

Red Hot (Peanut) at only a few weeks fresh placed really well!
This was a super competitive show and all the judges mentioned how tough the Nigerian classes were, they all seemed really impressed with the quality of goats being shown. She was 2nd, 1st, 3rd, 2nd in the different rings. She was being a complete DIVA the entire time LOL
I think in a few weeks she'll look fantastic! She's still a little thin from kidding quads 3 weeks ago. She only needs one more leg to finish. 


 


Scarlet was 1st place in the youth show as well as the first two rings. She went GCH in the 2nd ring so I went ahead and pulled her as to not possibly "block" others from getting a dry leg. This isn't the best pic of her, she is a stunning doe, one of my favorites from this year.
I was going to get a better pic of her today but she ended up catching her eyelid in a fence wire this morning 
So that'll have to wait.


 
(pic from before the show below)


 


Berlin was simply a terror. My fault for not being able to work with her much before they show. Her class was MASSIVE!!! She was 2nd twice, 6th once, and 1st place once. She was RCH once. Kinda amazing that the judges could see her qualities with her being so naughty! She was on her worst behavior when she placed 6th (still in the top half of the class so can't complain). When she was 1st and RCH she was walking a little better  




Willow was 1st & GCH in the youth show, 1st in all 4 rings, RCH in 2 rings, and GCH in the 4th ring! 
..... and to top it off, she went on to be BEST Jr DOE IN SHOW!!!!!  My first ever BIS win! 
I couldn't believe it! It was really special, she is 2nd generation Wings & Caprines, as we bred both her sire and dam.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congratulations!!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Goat Whisperer said:


> My first ever BIS win!


Congratulations!!  Really happy for you.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Awesome - congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Look at all those shiny rosettes.
Those purple ones are the best. 
Great job.


----------



## Daxigait

Goat Whisperer said:


> Wow! We've been so busy but I had to pop in with an update. We had our first show of the season at the Legendary show.
> 
> This show is a little earlier than I like but with us kidding so late I think the goats would look their best in a few weeks. We didn't have real high expectations but were excited to see how everyone would do.
> 
> 
> We took two Lamancha milkers. Unfortunately there were no other 3 y/o milkers in Charlotte's class so she of course made it to the CH lineup. All the judges has really nice things to say about Charlotte.  She's quickly becoming one of my favorites.
> View attachment 61945
> 
> 
> Mariah won her class in all 4 rings of the open show and was RCH in all four rings as well!
> In the ADGA sanctioned youth show she was GCH AOP (being shown against Saanens and Alpines).
> View attachment 61946
> 
> Trudy and Allure did very well too, they were competitive and but didn't go grand or reserve. I forgot to get some pics of these two girls. They are maturing nicely!
> 
> Mousse (Grade) was GCH in all 4 rings, we didn't scratch her because the numbers weren't there with the grades
> View attachment 61947
> 
> Red Hot (Peanut) at only a few weeks fresh placed really well!
> This was a super competitive show and all the judges mentioned how tough the Nigerian classes were, they all seemed really impressed with the quality of goats being shown. She was 2nd, 1st, 3rd, 2nd in the different rings. She was being a complete DIVA the entire time LOL
> I think in a few weeks she'll look fantastic! She's still a little thin from kidding quads 3 weeks ago. She only needs one more leg to finish.
> View attachment 61948
> 
> 
> Scarlet was 1st place in the youth show as well as the first two rings. She went GCH in the 2nd ring so I went ahead and pulled her as to not possibly "block" others from getting a dry leg. This isn't the best pic of her, she is a stunning doe, one of my favorites from this year.
> I was going to get a better pic of her today but she ended up catching her eyelid in a fence wire this morning
> So that'll have to wait.
> View attachment 61949
> (pic from before the show below)
> View attachment 61950
> 
> 
> Berlin was simply a terror. My fault for not being able to work with her much before they show. Her class was MASSIVE!!! She was 2nd twice, 6th once, and 1st place once. She was RCH once. Kinda amazing that the judges could see her qualities with her being so naughty! She was on her worst behavior when she placed 6th (still in the top half of the class so can't complain). When she was 1st and RCH she was walking a little better  View attachment 61951
> 
> 
> Willow was 1st & GCH in the youth show, 1st in all 4 rings, RCH in 2 rings, and GCH in the 4th ring!
> ..... and to top it off, she went on to be BEST Jr DOE IN SHOW!!!!!  My first ever BIS win!
> I couldn't believe it! It was really special, she is 2nd generation Wings & Caprines, as we bred both her sire and dam.
> 
> View attachment 61953
> View attachment 61952


Congratulations it sounds like you had a great show.  Did Meriah get a leg with all those RCH?  I know if the champion is already finished or is it finished or has a leg you can get yours.
That must be truly great to get a BIS for 1  you not only own, but is definitely your breeding program.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Goat Whisperer said:


> The “boys” are 3 years old today!
> Most already know this but, we still have 3 of these wonderful boys (Pete, Blue, & Silver). They are such amazing dogs and we are so blessed to have these boys. We never thought we would lose Callie so soon (1year ago on Dec 12).  Blue is his momma through and through.
> 
> So thankful for these boys.
> They hold a special place in my heart.
> View attachment 41833
> 
> @Latestarter


This pic of Callie and all the boys was scrolling when I logged on.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Thanks all for the kind words. It was really special to have my first BIS win  
I knew Willow was a special one the moment she was born. Out of that entire group of kids she was an instant favorite!

But, I was really blown away by one of the judge's comments. She was talking to the family while I was showing goats in the  4th ring. She had finished judging her ring and was waiting for the exhibitors to bring the BIS lineup.

Long story short: She (judge) asked if I show at the ADGA national show. They told her no, we haven't felt we were quite ready for that.
She said we should go, she mentioned this a few times. Said when it comes within driving distance that we need to really look at going.
...................... this was the judge that judged the RECORD BREAKING Nigerian Dwarf show at last year's ADGA NATIONAL SHOW  What a huge compliment! When the family told me of their conversation I was just shocked and humbled. Might not sound like a big deal but for me it is.


----------



## Bruce

It IS a big deal!!! That kind of encouragement from a National judge of any type of competition is huge. When is Nationals going to be within driving distance? I don't suppose they mentioned that, under the right circumstances, Indiana isn't too far to drive a couple of goats


----------



## Goat Whisperer

It's in Oregon this year, Nebraska next.
There is talk that it could come back to Ohio or even KY the years following. I am hoping to be ready then  
Heck, I BETTER be ready then! Even if I have to sleep in the barn the entire week! 

It was funny because the day prior an exhibitor was mentioning all the breeders who were at this show that have national accomplishments.... pointing out some of the breeders and then turned any pointed to me and said "She hasn't gone yet...but when they do she'll win".  It was a nice comment though I did laugh a little. I'm working on it  Crazy that we are only going on our third year of showing and most of goats are goats we bred! Very thankful and blessed!


----------



## Bruce

Just think, as good as your goats are now, how great they will be in a few years when you can make it to nationals.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

That's great!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Been awhile. The past month has been filled with far too much for my liking.
We were affected by the massive feed recall. The problem was our feed wasn't on the recall at the time, the newest report just listed it.
It took a few days to figure out it had to be the feed even though it wasn't on the original list.
We feed different feeds to each group- Milkers get one type feed. 
Kids and dry does and bucks get blue seal.
When our milkers started getting sick it was sudden and bad.... long story short we had 20 milkers on Pen for a week and still high temps and some scours... we ended up as last ditch resort using something else and it finally cleared up. Only the milkers.
All the goats made it through but everyone's condition took a hit. It was a long 10 days with temps on every goat 2x day shots 2x day, probios 2x day.... ugh. Cleaning their butts and just feeling exhausted. 
As they were on the mend we were behind on so many other things that we were scrambling. 
Meanwhile I had a family medical issue.
Then the week of this last show GW ended up in the hospital. She texted from the ER saying she was still going to the show! 
She was out of commission for a few days.
Roll around to Friday and they have to leave for the show.  
We were still clipping goats , bathed 12 that morning, never clipped Berlin. Completely forgot she needed redone. 
Loading and packing in the high heat.
It was horrible.
We thought of just scratching. Goats still needed their weight back, everyone was tired.
They forged ahead getting to the facility late that evening. 
Our friends were showing their first time but needed help clipping goats .
That evening Lil Bit and GW started clipping and GW got sick again.
It was scary!
I called Dh and told him to not let DW do anything! She can walk in a ring if she wants to but no lifting, no running around getting hay and feed etc.  He wanted to pack it in, not worth our health.
Literally told her pack the goats up and come home- not worth it.
Several others got heat exhaustion at the show.
Long 3 days!
By Sunday are goats were spent, not making milk from the heat and I think just wore out.- they didn't want to show at all.
Here at the homefront the milk  machine went on the fritz. I had 16 does to milk. I don't hand milk. Got it going but by Sun night after they got home all goats 21 had to be handmilked.  Everything unloaded and lets just say... we were all done. D.O.N.E!
Of course Foxy had kidded the week before so we were busy here. 
We had several trips to meet up with people for goats during the month. Just so much.

So.. we did have a good show and were very happy with some feedback.  The recorded Grades were insamnely competitive and large classes. It was crazy!
We took 15 goats
 5 Sr does - 2 Lamanchas, 1 Rec Grade, 2 Nigerians
10 Jrs- 2 Lamancha yearlings, 2 Lamancha Int Kids, 1 Rec Grade yearling, 2 Rec. Grade Junior kids, 2 Nigerian Yearlings, 1 Nigerian Senior kid
We scratch juniors that go GCH so you will see under some it says scratch. They can only use 1 restricted leg toward championship so it makes no sense to keep them in if the numbers are still good.

As always we like to put up the results for all our goats. Helps us to track and look at overall herd placings. 
Judges-
Ring 1- Jay Rudolph   Ring 2- Kassanda Abrams   Ring 3- Lee Bergfield

*LAMANCHAS*
Mariah- Lamancha Srs
Ring 1- 1st & RCH
Ring 2- 1st
Ring 3- 1st

Charlotte- Lamancha Srs
Ring 1- 1st
Ring 2- 1st
Ring 3- 1st

Trudy- Lamancha Jrs- dry yearling
Ring 1- 1st
Ring 2- 2nd
Ring 3- 2nd

Allure- Lamancha Jrs- dry yearling
Ring 1- 2nd
Ring 2- 3rd
Ring 3- 1st & *RCH*

Winnie- Lamancha Jrs- Int kid
Ring 1- 1st & *GCH*
Ring 2- scratch
Ring 3- scratch

Hetty- Lamancha Jrs- Int kid
Ring 1- 2nd
Ring 2- 2nd
Ring 3- 1st

RECORDED GRADES
Tiffany- Rec Grade Srs
Ring 1- 1st & *RCH*
Ring 2- 1st
Ring 3- 5th I was on the phone with the fam when they went in the ring- they said we shouldn't even take Tiff in, she is sunken in this am and doesn't want to walk around... she is spent. WOW! It showed too, Tiff has never placed below 2nd ever! We are still proud of her even though she didn't finish her championship. She just kidded trips in April. LOVE this goat!

Mousse- Rec Grade Jrs- dry yearling
Ring 1- 1st & *GCH*
Ring 2- scratch
Ring 3- scratch

Adalynne- Rec Grade Jrs- jr kid
Ring 1- 1st
Ring 2- 1st
Ring 3- 2nd

Amirah- Rec Grade Jrs-jr kid
Ring 1- 2nd
Ring 2- 2nd
Ring 3- 3rd

NIGERIANS
Clover- Nigerian Srs
Ring 1- 1st &* GCH & 2nd BOB*
Ring 2- 3rd
Ring 3- 2nd *Best udder in Class*
Clover wasn't shown at all last year so this was her first show out and she got her 2nd leg! 

Peanut (Red Hot)- Nigerian Srs
Ring 1- 2nd
Ring 2- 2nd
Ring 3- 4th *Best Udder in class & Best Udder of Breed
*
Berlin- Nigerian Jrs dry sr yearling
Ring 1- 1st
Ring 2- 8th
Ring 3- 5th or 6th?
Don't know what the heck was going on with Berlin. She was terrible, she was also unclipped but still how does a 3x over RCH go 8th?

Holly- Nigerian Jrs dry jr yearling
Ring 1- 1st & *GCH*
Ring 2- scratch
Ring 3- scratch
First show out  &  Her sister  Willow was GCH and BIS at the last show. This is 4 for 4 from Carolina Girls doelings

Peony- Nigerian Jrs- Sr kid
Ring 1- 1st & *RCH*
Ring 2- 1st 
Ring 3- 1st 

We are happy with 15 goats 4GCH  & 4 RCH 

Highlight pics which are terrible but goats hate pics after the show LOL
 Clover



 



 



 

Peony


 

Ch Line up 


 

Winnie


 

They were too spent to try and get pics of the goats. They got home LATE Sunday night!
The goats were so tired-





 

Winnie's sister goes to her new home this week- a performance home so we will still get to see her at the shows! 
I am so happy! I love where she is going! They have a great program so we are hoping she will do good things there.
@Wehner Homestead  Cici's sisters! Winnie & Hetty


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Great job !!!  
We had something ran run through several of ours.  Vet thought maybe clostridium.  We were afraid we were going to lose Freeday. She was the worse.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats! Hope you guys can slow down a bit!!


----------



## Southern by choice

OneFineAcre said:


> Great job !!!
> We had something ran run through several of ours.  Vet thought maybe clostridium.  We were afraid we were going to lose Freeday. She was the worse.


Thanks.
Yeah, this was scary. They are still recalling feed. Thankfully only our milkers were on it. 
Now though a bunch of people are buying up our feed that our guy orders for us! OH NO! Going to call today and make sure he ups his order.
I will see how our MUN levels look, we were feeding the Legends horse for lower protein.


----------



## Bruce

I hope GW is all better and will take care of herself!!!
Congrats on the placements, much better than respectable given how worn out the goats were.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Congrats and I hope things settle down for you guys!


----------



## Daxigait

Southern by choice said:


> Been awhile. The past month has been filled with far too much for my liking.
> We were affected by the massive feed recall. The problem was our feed wasn't on the recall at the time, the newest report just listed it.
> It took a few days to figure out it had to be the feed even though it wasn't on the original list.
> We feed different feeds to each group- Milkers get one type feed.
> Kids and dry does and bucks get blue seal.
> When our milkers started getting sick it was sudden and bad.... long story short we had 20 milkers on Pen for a week and still high temps and some scours... we ended up as last ditch resort using something else and it finally cleared up. Only the milkers.
> All the goats made it through but everyone's condition took a hit. It was a long 10 days with temps on every goat 2x day shots 2x day, probios 2x day.... ugh. Cleaning their butts and just feeling exhausted.
> As they were on the mend we were behind on so many other things that we were scrambling.
> Meanwhile I had a family medical issue.
> Then the week of this last show GW ended up in the hospital. She texted from the ER saying she was still going to the show!
> She was out of commission for a few days.
> Roll around to Friday and they have to leave for the show.
> We were still clipping goats , bathed 12 that morning, never clipped Berlin. Completely forgot she needed redone.
> Loading and packing in the high heat.
> It was horrible.
> We thought of just scratching. Goats still needed their weight back, everyone was tired.
> They forged ahead getting to the facility late that evening.
> Our friends were showing their first time but needed help clipping goats .
> That evening Lil Bit and GW started clipping and GW got sick again.
> It was scary!
> I called Dh and told him to not let DW do anything! She can walk in a ring if she wants to but no lifting, no running around getting hay and feed etc.  He wanted to pack it in, not worth our health.
> Literally told her pack the goats up and come home- not worth it.
> Several others got heat exhaustion at the show.
> Long 3 days!
> By Sunday are goats were spent, not making milk from the heat and I think just wore out.- they didn't want to show at all.
> Here at the homefront the milk  machine went on the fritz. I had 16 does to milk. I don't hand milk. Got it going but by Sun night after they got home all goats 21 had to be handmilked.  Everything unloaded and lets just say... we were all done. D.O.N.E!
> Of course Foxy had kidded the week before so we were busy here.
> We had several trips to meet up with people for goats during the month. Just so much.
> 
> So.. we did have a good show and were very happy with some feedback.  The recorded Grades were insamnely competitive and large classes. It was crazy!
> We took 15 goats
> 5 Sr does - 2 Lamanchas, 1 Rec Grade, 2 Nigerians
> 10 Jrs- 2 Lamancha yearlings, 2 Lamancha Int Kids, 1 Rec Grade yearling, 2 Rec. Grade Junior kids, 2 Nigerian Yearlings, 1 Nigerian Senior kid
> We scratch juniors that go GCH so you will see under some it says scratch. They can only use 1 restricted leg toward championship so it makes no sense to keep them in if the numbers are still good.
> 
> As always we like to put up the results for all our goats. Helps us to track and look at overall herd placings.
> Judges-
> Ring 1- Jay Rudolph   Ring 2- Kassanda Abrams   Ring 3- Lee Bergfield
> 
> *LAMANCHAS*
> Mariah- Lamancha Srs
> Ring 1- 1st & RCH
> Ring 2- 1st
> Ring 3- 1st
> 
> Charlotte- Lamancha Srs
> Ring 1- 1st
> Ring 2- 1st
> Ring 3- 1st
> 
> Trudy- Lamancha Jrs- dry yearling
> Ring 1- 1st
> Ring 2- 2nd
> Ring 3- 2nd
> 
> Allure- Lamancha Jrs- dry yearling
> Ring 1- 2nd
> Ring 2- 3rd
> Ring 3- 1st & *RCH*
> 
> Winnie- Lamancha Jrs- Int kid
> Ring 1- 1st & *GCH*
> Ring 2- scratch
> Ring 3- scratch
> 
> Hetty- Lamancha Jrs- Int kid
> Ring 1- 2nd
> Ring 2- 2nd
> Ring 3- 1st
> 
> RECORDED GRADES
> Tiffany- Rec Grade Srs
> Ring 1- 1st & *RCH*
> Ring 2- 1st
> Ring 3- 5th I was on the phone with the fam when they went in the ring- they said we shouldn't even take Tiff in, she is sunken in this am and doesn't want to walk around... she is spent. WOW! It showed too, Tiff has never placed below 2nd ever! We are still proud of her even though she didn't finish her championship. She just kidded trips in April. LOVE this goat!
> 
> Mousse- Rec Grade Jrs- dry yearling
> Ring 1- 1st & *GCH*
> Ring 2- scratch
> Ring 3- scratch
> 
> Adalynne- Rec Grade Jrs- jr kid
> Ring 1- 1st
> Ring 2- 1st
> Ring 3- 2nd
> 
> Amirah- Rec Grade Jrs-jr kid
> Ring 1- 2nd
> Ring 2- 2nd
> Ring 3- 3rd
> 
> NIGERIANS
> Clover- Nigerian Srs
> Ring 1- 1st &* GCH & 2nd BOB*
> Ring 2- 3rd
> Ring 3- 2nd *Best udder in Class*
> Clover wasn't shown at all last year so this was her first show out and she got her 2nd leg!
> 
> Peanut (Red Hot)- Nigerian Srs
> Ring 1- 2nd
> Ring 2- 2nd
> Ring 3- 4th *Best Udder in class & Best Udder of Breed
> *
> Berlin- Nigerian Jrs dry sr yearling
> Ring 1- 1st
> Ring 2- 8th
> Ring 3- 5th or 6th?
> Don't know what the heck was going on with Berlin. She was terrible, she was also unclipped but still how does a 3x over RCH go 8th?
> 
> Holly- Nigerian Jrs dry jr yearling
> Ring 1- 1st & *GCH*
> Ring 2- scratch
> Ring 3- scratch
> First show out  &  Her sister  Willow was GCH and BIS at the last show. This is 4 for 4 from Carolina Girls doelings
> 
> Peony- Nigerian Jrs- Sr kid
> Ring 1- 1st & *RCH*
> Ring 2- 1st
> Ring 3- 1st
> 
> We are happy with 15 goats 4GCH  & 4 RCH
> 
> Highlight pics which are terrible but goats hate pics after the show LOL
> Clover
> View attachment 62622
> 
> View attachment 62620
> 
> View attachment 62621
> 
> Peony
> View attachment 62623
> 
> Ch Line up
> View attachment 62618
> 
> Winnie
> View attachment 62624
> 
> They were too spent to try and get pics of the goats. They got home LATE Sunday night!
> The goats were so tired-View attachment 62627
> 
> View attachment 62628
> 
> Winnie's sister goes to her new home this week- a performance home so we will still get to see her at the shows!
> I am so happy! I love where she is going! They have a great program so we are hoping she will do good things there.
> @Wehner Homestead  Cici's sisters! Winnie & Hetty
> View attachment 62629 View attachment 62630


I hope you all are all better now and congratulations!
 
That must have been really scary with your goats all sick.  I can't imagine.


----------



## Daxigait

Southern by choice said:


> Thanks.
> Yeah, this was scary. They are still recalling feed. Thankfully only our milkers were on it.
> Now though a bunch of people are buying up our feed that our guy orders for us! OH NO! Going to call today and make sure he ups his order.
> I will see how our MUN levels look, we were feeding the Legends horse for lower protein.


Why lower protein?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

It was causing really high MUN level and protein inversion.

Many breeders will tell you all day long to feed super high protein but don't realize the effects. It might be good for some farms, but not others. I think it does play a role in so many intensely managed farms having chronic metabolic issues within their own herds. So many are on test but only care about the * and forget to look at the real data


----------



## Daxigait

Goat Whisperer said:


> It was causing really high MUN level and protein inversion.
> 
> Many breeders will tell you all day long to feed super high protein but don't realize the effects. It might be good for some farms, but not others. I think it does play a role in so many intensely managed farms having chronic metabolic issues within their own herds. So many are on test but only care about the * and forget to look at the real data


Is there anywhere I can find more information on this?  I was told to push the protein, and so I was running an 18% protein feed on the milk stand this year.


----------



## Daxigait

hey guys any advice one of those ladies on the backyard chickens throat is talking about a quad she had this was born this morning and one of the babies is very limp it's really hot there any suggestions on what she needs to be doing?I have never had a kid like that at least not that the very beginning. should the others are all panting 104.  Likely needs more colosteum?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Daxigait said:


> hey guys any advice one of those ladies on the backyard chickens throat is talking about a quad she had this was born this morning and one of the babies is very limp it's really hot there any suggestions on what she needs to be doing?I have never had a kid like that at least not that the very beginning. should the others are all panting 104.  Likely needs more colosteum?


How are they doing?


----------



## misfitmorgan

@Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer  Are you guys ok?


----------



## Bruce

Good question. It had been pretty quiet here for some time.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I saw them both at the NC State Fair.  They are doing well.
Their goats did really, really well.  I think it was probably their best ever show.  I'm sure she will tell you about them when she has the chance.


----------



## Southern by choice

We are doing ok.  
I will try and get on here later tonight and update. Short end is we have been super busy. Just in a different stage of life right now and with the herd.

It has been very very tough year. Many times I have wanted to share but simply did not have the energy to do so.


----------



## Bruce

Glad you are OK, we worry when our friends disappear.


----------

